# Bottega Veneta Jodie Bag



## babypanda

Hi everyone! So I can’t find any reviews on that bag. It caught my eye while I was buying something else and it was instant love. I can’t stop thinking about it but I know I won’t get much use out of it because it’s small and handheld. 
Anyone bought this bag? Some feedback would be appreciated! What fits? How practical/delicate is it... 
picture attached is when I grabbed it in store.


----------



## RT1

I don’t think you will be able to fit much inside.
It’s a small handheld bag.
They are really cute, but I don’t know how practical they would be...maybe for an evening out.


----------



## babypanda

RTone said:


> I don’t think you will be able to fit much inside.
> It’s a small handheld bag.
> They are really cute, but I don’t know how practical they would be...maybe for an evening out.


Thanks for chiming in. Yes that’s exactly my thought as well. An evening bag perhaps.
Hope someone who has it can share their experience


----------



## babygenius

I’d love to know too! 
It’s pretty but I’d like something that can hold sunglasses, car keys and a lipstick maybe. 
I’m guessing phone wouldn’t fit in this bag. Can anyone share what can be fit in the bag? I’ve not seen it in person thanks


----------



## babypanda

Hope someone who owns the bag will see this! If noone on TPF has it it must be a really bad bag


----------



## RT1

I don’t think it’s a “bad bag,” it’s just the size being so tiny and the price listed works against it!
Practically also is a factor...it’s not a bag a person could use as a daily carry bag.
Just my thoughts on it!


----------



## OneMoreDay

If you don't carry much at all, I think it's a fun little grab-and-go. I think the hobo shape works in its favor over a clutch since it has a 'handle', especially for parties or evening.


----------



## babypanda

Found this recent review. Looks like it fits the basics. I will try to go back to the store and try it. I’m just disappointed that the color cipria isn’t available on the website or department stores any more. Anyone knows what BV does with their seasonal bags that don’t get sold? Do they send them to the outlet?


----------



## indiaink

babypanda said:


> Found this recent review. Looks like it fits the basics. I will try to go back to the store and try it. I’m just disappointed that the color cipria isn’t available on the website or department stores any more. Anyone knows what BV does with their seasonal bags that don’t get sold? Do they send them to the outlet?



You should actually contact an SA at Bottega Veneta, they will look in their system for this bag in this color and do all they can to get it to you if it can be found.


----------



## BMac

I do not have the bag, but I love it and plan to buy one!


----------



## babypanda

BMac said:


> I do not have the bag, but I love it and plan to buy one!


Please let us know when you do!


----------



## chloebagfreak

babypanda said:


> Hi everyone! So I can’t find any reviews on that bag. It caught my eye while I was buying something else and it was instant love. I can’t stop thinking about it but I know I won’t get much use out of it because it’s small and handheld.
> Anyone bought this bag? Some feedback would be appreciated! What fits? How practical/delicate is it...
> picture attached is when I grabbed it in store.


I love it! It looks so great with your outfit. That sweater is amazing

I love the design, especially that knot-but I can’t do just handheld. I love it for those who can. It’s tiny but seems to fit the essentials.

I have two of the pouch 20 because they have the little strap that I can wear crossbody, doubled up for shoulder carry, or handheld if you like.


----------



## babypanda

chloebagfreak said:


> I love it! It looks so great with your outfit. That sweater is amazing
> 
> I love the design, especially that knot-but I can’t do just handheld. I love it for those who can. It’s tiny but seems to fit the essentials.
> 
> I have two of the pouch 20 because they have the little strap that I can wear crossbody, doubled up for shoulder carry, or handheld if you like.



Thank you for your feedback. I’m also more of a crossbody girl but I somehow fell in love with this bag and especially this color. I am probably going to buy it next week so will report back


----------



## chloebagfreak

babypanda said:


> Thank you for your feedback. I’m also more of a crossbody girl but I somehow fell in love with this bag and especially this color. I am probably going to buy it next week so will report back


I get it! It is adorable


----------



## babypanda

I bought the mini Jodie in the color Cipria. The SA at BV managed to get me one of the 3 last pieces in this color in the US ( thank you @indiaink for your suggestion!). 
Just wanted to share that the bag fits all the essentials! It fit my LV Victorine wallet, LV key pouch, sunglasses and phone with no problem at all. I will share pix of what fits inside when I get the chance. 
I absolutely love this bag. It can be handheld but also carried on the crook of the arm. Not sure why this model didn’t get a lot of hype. It’s much more practical than the pouch and more timeless in my opinion. I might get it in the bordeaux color as well (want to try this one first). I’m also definitely buying the Jodie in the next size up in the black color. I absolutely love the leather, shape and the knot that they added to the original hobo.
Here’s a pic of the black medium size. As I said will share pix of what fits inside the mini soon..


----------



## RT1

I REALLY like that bag!  
The medium in Black would be my choice, as well!
Thank you for the modeling picture...much easier to really see what a bag looks like than just a picture of the bag by itself.


----------



## babypanda

RTone said:


> I REALLY like that bag!
> The medium in Black would be my choice, as well!
> Thank you for the modeling picture...much easier to really see what a bag looks like than just a picture of the bag by itself.


You’re welcome. The pix don’t do it justice. The bag is gorgeous IRL and I compared it in store with an old veneta hobo. The Jodie has a much rounder shape overall while the veneta is more trapezoid looking. The bigger intrecciato and the knot give it a modern twist. It’s truly a beautiful elegant bag.


----------



## JenJBS

babypanda said:


> You’re welcome. The pix don’t do it justice. The bag is gorgeous IRL and I compared it in store with an old veneta hobo. The Jodie has a much rounder shape overall while the veneta is more trapezoid looking. The bigger intrecciato and the knot give it a modern twist. It’s truly a beautiful elegant bag.



I want it in the Peach color, when that comes out!  But will have to wait and get it pre-loved, due to the price.


----------



## babypanda

JenJBS said:


> I want it in the Peach color, when that comes out!  But will have to wait and get it pre-loved, due to the price.


I suggest checking the website Farfetch. The prices in Europe are cheaper and you can get a 10% discount code if you’re buying for the first time. I managed to buy a nodini through them and it was 350$ cheaper than the US price! 
I’m planning to buy the Medium Jodie in Europe as well. Since black is a permanent color I am not worried that it will be discontinued like the cipria.


----------



## JenJBS

babypanda said:


> I suggest checking the website Farfetch. The prices in Europe are cheaper and you can get a 10% discount code if you’re buying for the first time. I managed to buy a nodini through them and it was 350$ cheaper than the US price!
> I’m planning to buy the Medium Jodie in Europe as well. Since black is a permanent color I am not worried that it will be discontinued like the cipria.



Thank you! That's good to know. I'll keep an eye on Farfetch.


----------



## Pennypen

I also purchased the Jodie Mini in the color Cipria (it was sold out in most places in Europe including online so had to wait for a return on the website before I could get it)! I’m in looooove. It’s so cute and fits everything I need - phone, wallet, sunglasses, makeup and keys. I don’t think I’ve ever been this into a bag before. Will definitely purchase more colors when they release them hoping for a suede, grey or darker beige/camel to come out!!


----------



## babypanda

Pennypen said:


> I also purchased the Jodie Mini in the color Cipria (it was sold out in most places in Europe including online so had to wait for a return on the website before I could get it)! I’m in looooove. It’s so cute and fits everything I need - phone, wallet, sunglasses, makeup and keys. I don’t think I’ve ever been this into a bag before. Will definitely purchase more colors when they release them hoping for a suede, grey or darker beige/camel to come out!!


Yes!! I am also in love with this bag and especially the color. This was an instant love kind of thing as I saw it in NM while I was looking for something else and fell in love. Couldn’t take it out of my mind and ended up tracking it down . Also planning on purchasing one other color ... I was surprised there were almost no reviews about it. Everyone talks about the pouch and cassette bags while this is a hidden gem. Found this recent video done by a very elegant italian lady. She compares all 3 bags.


----------



## Zebra_Bv

The medium Jodie looks great!! Now I'm tempted as well!


----------



## babypanda

So as promised, here’s what fits in my mini Jodie. Note: I was carrying my Chanel reissue 225 today and as I was transferring my stuff, I was surprised that the mini Jodie fits more!!
Also I was able to add my prescription glasses with soft case on top of everything shown in the pix.


----------



## Fashion412

As an FYI the mini size - it's hard to get anything in and out of it. That's what deterred me initially. I like the bag A LOT - it's adorable and fits more than the pouch 20 (and I still may get it in white for the summer) but the way the handle and zipper are set up its not the most user-friendly.


----------



## Fashion412

babypanda said:


> I bought the mini Jodie in the color Cipria. The SA at BV managed to get me one of the 3 last pieces in this color in the US ( thank you @indiaink for your suggestion!).
> Just wanted to share that the bag fits all the essentials! It fit my LV Victorine wallet, LV key pouch, sunglasses and phone with no problem at all. I will share pix of what fits inside when I get the chance.
> I absolutely love this bag. It can be handheld but also carried on the crook of the arm. Not sure why this model didn’t get a lot of hype. It’s much more practical than the pouch and more timeless in my opinion. I might get it in the bordeaux color as well (want to try this one first). I’m also definitely buying the Jodie in the next size up in the black color. I absolutely love the leather, shape and the knot that they added to the original hobo.
> Here’s a pic of the black medium size. As I said will share pix of what fits inside the mini soon..


This is gorgeous!!


----------



## babypanda

Fashion412 said:


> As an FYI the mini size - it's hard to get anything in and out of it. That's what deterred me initially. I like the bag A LOT - it's adorable and fits more than the pouch 20 (and I still may get it in white for the summer) but the way the handle and zipper are set up its not the most user-friendly.


I agree that the leather is still a bit stiff but should soften with use


----------



## Fashion412

babypanda said:


> I agree that the leather is still a bit stiff but should soften with use


Yeah I think so too - it really is so adorable. I'm so obsessed with new bottega!


----------



## Fashion412

So I did cave and order this style in red despite my functional hesitation - it's just such a cute bag! But I feel like my red isn't as red as youtube video? Am I insane? Note - I ordered the mini pouch in this red and I swear that red was more red than this red. I just feel like I sound crazy - and have been in quarantine too long - but I want it to be the right red! Might be my lighting.


----------



## RT1

Fashion412 said:


> So I did cave and order this style in red despite my functional hesitation - it's just such a cute bag! But I feel like my red isn't as red as youtube video? Am I insane? Note - I ordered the mini pouch in this red and I swear that red was more red than this red. I just feel like I sound crazy - and have been in quarantine too long - but I want it to be the right red! Might be my lighting.



It has to be your lighting.     Take her out in the sunshine, you’ll get a better idea.
Ideally, take both for a true comparison.

Love that little bag, but it’s much too small for me.  

Regarding your bag “stiffness” issue,
I have the large Jodie with the same problem and have asked around...was told to carry her and it will eventually break in and soften up!


----------



## babypanda

Fashion412 said:


> So I did cave and order this style in red despite my functional hesitation - it's just such a cute bag! But I feel like my red isn't as red as youtube video? Am I insane? Note - I ordered the mini pouch in this red and I swear that red was more red than this red. I just feel like I sound crazy - and have been in quarantine too long - but I want it to be the right red! Might be my lighting.


Congratulations!! Such a cute bag. The color is gorgeous as well. I saw a lady a few weeks ago carrying it in the bright orange and it was so pretty I stopped and turned around. She must have thought I’m crazy . If I knew this could be a daily bag for me I would get it in at least 2 more colors!!


----------



## Fashion412

Running out for groceries... because that’s all we can do now but the red is sooo good in natural lighting. A nice pick me up in the midst of this unprecedented time.


----------



## jbags07

Fashion412 said:


> Running out for groceries... because that’s all we can do now but the red is sooo good in natural lighting. A nice pick me up in the midst of this unprecedented time.


Gorgeous!


----------



## RT1

It is, indeed, a beautiful bag.


----------



## muggles

Fashion412 said:


> Running out for groceries... because that’s all we can do now but the red is sooo good in natural lighting. A nice pick me up in the midst of this unprecedented time.


Oh my that is gorgeous!


----------



## Minie26

babypanda said:


> I bought the mini Jodie in the color Cipria. The SA at BV managed to get me one of the 3 last pieces in this color in the US ( thank you @indiaink for your suggestion!).
> Just wanted to share that the bag fits all the essentials! It fit my LV Victorine wallet, LV key pouch, sunglasses and phone with no problem at all. I will share pix of what fits inside when I get the chance.
> I absolutely love this bag. It can be handheld but also carried on the crook of the arm. Not sure why this model didn’t get a lot of hype. It’s much more practical than the pouch and more timeless in my opinion. I might get it in the bordeaux color as well (want to try this one first). I’m also definitely buying the Jodie in the next size up in the black color. I absolutely love the leather, shape and the knot that they added to the original hobo.
> Here’s a pic of the black medium size. As I said will share pix of what fits inside the mini soon..



the black is gorgeous 
Are you loving your Jodie bag?


----------



## babypanda

Minie26 said:


> the black is gorgeous
> Are you loving your Jodie bag?


Thank you! I do love looking at it but sadly I haven’t had the chance to use it yet. We’ve been at home for over a month now with all the corona madness. I knew when I bought the mini Jodie that it will be for nights out and not for every day use because as a mom I need my hands free during the day. 
I didn’t purchase the medium black yet because I can’t stand having it and not knowing when I will be able to use it. Is it a bag you’d like to add to your collection too?


----------



## Minie26

babypanda said:


> Thank you! I do love looking at it but sadly I haven’t had the chance to use it yet. We’ve been at home for over a month now with all the corona madness. I knew when I bought the mini Jodie that it will be for nights out and not for every day use because as a mom I need my hands free during the day.
> I didn’t purchase the medium black yet because I can’t stand having it and not knowing when I will be able to use it. Is it a bag you’d like to add to your collection too?



Oh yes
We've been staying at home too here
Not sure if it's a good time to buy luxury stuff at this point of time..

I just recently suddenly became interested with this bag but was not 100% sure until i saw your pic..
And there is some good discount online for this bag.
I'm not sure if i should get it
because i have always prefer bag with top handle and long strap for crossbody..
And i do have few other bags in my wishlist too. (celine nano luggage in black shw, mini lady dior in black patent, celine classic box bag in camel, fendi mini peekaboo in black)


----------



## babypanda

Minie26 said:


> Oh yes
> We've been staying at home too here
> Not sure if it's a good time to buy luxury stuff at this point of time..
> 
> I just recently suddenly became interested with this bag but was not 100% sure until i saw your pic..
> And there is some good discount online for this bag.
> I'm not sure if i should get it
> because i have always prefer bag with top handle and long strap for crossbody..
> And i do have few other bags in my wishlist too. (celine nano luggage in black shw, mini lady dior in black patent, celine classic box bag in camel, fendi mini peekaboo in black)


Do you mind sharing which websites are currently giving discounts in this bag? 
I also love having the short handle and long crossbody strap. I own the celine nano luggage in souris and it’s a super practical bag. I strongly recommend it since it’s already on your wishlist ! 
The mini Jodie is just so adorable and different from other evening bags that I just couldn’t resist . sorry for being an enabler


----------



## RT1

babypanda said:


> Do you mind sharing which websites are currently giving discounts in this bag?
> I also love having the short handle and long crossbody strap. I own the celine nano luggage in souris and it’s a super practical bag. I strongly recommend it since it’s already on your wishlist !
> The mini Jodie is just so adorable and different from other evening bags that I just couldn’t resist . *sorry for being an enabler[*/QUOTE]
> 
> That's what we are all here for....to enable and motivate each other....LOLOL!
> That Red color is just gorgeous!


----------



## Fendilover88

I just got it black today from Net a Porte, just a little disappointed that there’s no engraving on the zipper. I went to Bottega store and none of the bags have the engraving. I think only the new season bag have the engraving


----------



## babypanda

Fendilover88 said:


> I just got it black today from Net a Porte, just a little disappointed that there’s no engraving on the zipper. I went to Bottega store and none of the bags have the engraving. I think only the new season bag have the engraving


Congratulations on your new bag! I don’t know why the zippers don’t have the engraving anymore. My mini Jodie has the engraving but my medium Jodie which I bought a month later doesn’t! It’s frustrating


----------



## Fendilover88

babypanda said:


> Congratulations on your new bag! I don’t know why the zippers don’t have the engraving anymore. My mini Jodie has the engraving but my medium Jodie which I bought a month later doesn’t! It’s frustrating


Ooo, so you mean the new batch/new season don’t have engraving??? I looked up videos on YouTube, people bought those around 3-6 months ago have the engraving. So sad! I love having the engraving thou


----------



## babypanda

Fendilover88 said:


> Ooo, so you mean the new batch/new season don’t have engraving??? I looked up videos on YouTube, people bought those around 3-6 months ago have the engraving. So sad! I love having the engraving thou


Yes that’s my impression. The first 1 or 2 batches had the engraving.
Edited: actually both my bags are gold hardware. I like the one with engraving better as well but still love my medium Jodie


----------



## pinksky777

babypanda said:


> Congratulations on your new bag! I don’t know why the zippers don’t have the engraving anymore. My mini Jodie has the engraving but my medium Jodie which I bought a month later doesn’t! It’s frustrating


The answer to this is in my thread at the ver end  “blue Jodie to calm us all” because I had the same concerns.


----------



## babypanda

pinksky777 said:


> The answer to this is in my thread at the ver end  “blue Jodie to calm us all” because I had the same concerns.


Thank you! I read your post and that confirms my thoughts. Too bad because the engraving on the zipper was really nice and it would have been helpful for the brand to keep it for authenticity purposes


----------



## pinksky777

babypanda said:


> Thank you! I read your post and that confirms my thoughts. Too bad because the engraving on the zipper was really nice and it would have been helpful for the brand to keep it for authenticity purposes


I agree! The inconsistency comes off as slightly shady for the consumer.


----------



## Bee_88

Awww.. I bet I am too late for this mini jodie - natural brown coloor.  Hope they bring back this color again soon!


----------



## Tatownz

Fendilover88 said:


> I just got it black today from Net a Porte, just a little disappointed that there’s no engraving on the zipper. I went to Bottega store and none of the bags have the engraving. I think only the new season bag have the engraving



Hi there, can you pls kindly share what you mean by engraving on the zipper? Do you have a picture of the bags with engraving and ones that don't? 

Thank you in advance


----------



## babypanda

Bee_88 said:


> Awww.. I bet I am too late for this mini jodie - natural brown coloor.  Hope they bring back this color again soon!


Fashionphile has 3 mini Jodies at the moment including a cipria like mine. I am looking at the red and trying to keep some self control


----------



## babypanda

Tatownz said:


> Hi there, can you pls kindly share what you mean by engraving on the zipper? Do you have a picture of the bags with engraving and ones that don't?
> 
> Thank you in advance


I have both zippers so sharing pix of mine. The non engraved is a newer season


----------



## babypanda

Does anyone know if the color “bright red” is permanent or seasonal?


----------



## grietje

babypanda said:


> Does anyone know if the color “bright red” is permanent or seasonal?


My guess is seasonal.  BV changes its shades of red just about each season.  China Red is the only red I can think of in recent years that was carried over to another season.


----------



## babypanda

grietje said:


> My guess is seasonal.  BV changes its shades of red just about each season.  China Red is the only red I can think of in recent years that was carried over to another season.


Thank you for the information!


----------



## Tatownz

babypanda said:


> I have both zippers so sharing pix of mine. The non engraved is a newer season
> 
> 
> Thank you for sharing. I just ordered a black mini jodie and hoping my one comes with the engraving


----------



## babypanda

Congrats on your order! While I do love the zipper with engraving more, I don’t find this a deal breaker. The bag is beautiful and this is just a small detail that noone will see except us


----------



## Nullexception

As a summer holiday abroad was off the table this year I splurged on a mini Jodie. Racing Green was on the top of my list but the store in Stockholm did not have it. But the black one is really nice aswell. Here she is! Apologies for the dirty mirror.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Nullexception said:


> mini Jodie


It looks good on you and I like how you are carrying it like a clutch.


----------



## Nullexception

frenziedhandbag said:


> It looks good on you and I like how you are carrying it like a clutch.



Thank you! I am really looking forward to take her out


----------



## blurtofeuphoria

Bought the Mini Jodie as my latest birthday gift! Have to say, for the price, it wasn't the best experience to shop on their official website. It took awhile as they had to ship from Italy to HK, then shipping it to Singapore (where I live!). Say prolly almost a week? On the other hand, I'm glad to have the older version (stamped zipper) and it came in the pretty brown BV box (not a fan of the new green). Love the buttery leather! So so amazing!  can't wait for it to age well and grow old with this pretty classic


----------



## RT1

blurtofeuphoria said:


> Bought the Mini Jodie as my latest birthday gift! Have to say, for the price, it wasn't the best experience to shop on their official website. It took awhile as they had to ship from Italy to HK, then shipping it to Singapore (where I live!). Say prolly almost a week? On the other hand, I'm glad to have the older version (stamped zipper) and it came in the pretty brown BV box (not a fan of the new green). Love the buttery leather! So so amazing!  can't wait for it to age well and grow old with this pretty classic
> 
> View attachment 4839711
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839713


This is superb.  I LOVE it!


----------



## ceedoan

Hello Bottega fans! Sharing my first bag after Daniel Lee became CD and the rest is history! Prior to this I only owned the classic Chain knot. debated between this or the mini pouch but just absolutely loved this silhouette and the knot detail still paying homage to classic Bottega. And i couldn’t stop thinking about this color, ICE  And I agree with others, mini Jodie should get more love!!!


----------



## a-s

Adding to the mini jodie love, here’s mine in white  I’m a little nervous about the color but I feel like it’s the perfect summer bag


----------



## ceedoan

a-s said:


> Adding to the mini jodie love, here’s mine in white  I’m a little nervous about the color but I feel like it’s the perfect summer bag
> 
> View attachment 4839816


 I LOVE THE WHITE!!!! such a crisp color and so chic, I think of white as a year -round color  im hoping to get the snap clutch in white soon!!


----------



## a-s

ceedoan said:


> I LOVE THE WHITE!!!! such a crisp color and so chic, I think of white as a year -round color  im hoping to get the snap clutch in white soon!!



thank you!! i totally agree and have been adding a lot of white to my wardrobe recently. and i love yours as well, that shade of blue is so dreamy!


----------



## Minie26

Hi
Anyone seen the new color : kiwi?
Is it pretty?
Is the color very yellow / neon?


----------



## ceedoan

a-s said:


> thank you!! i totally agree and have been adding a lot of white to my wardrobe recently. and i love yours as well, that shade of blue is so dreamy!



also does yours have The engraved zipper or non-engraved. I wonder when they changed it! Not a big deal to me but I kinda loved the “Bottega Veneta” on the zipper pull


----------



## a-s

ceedoan said:


> also does yours have The engraved zipper or non-engraved. I wonder when they changed it! Not a big deal to me but I kinda loved the “Bottega Veneta” on the zipper pull



I wish mine did too but it doesn’t. I got it 2 months ago so maybe they removed it during spring. I always appreciate little details like that so I’m confused why they would remove it - maybe due to pandemic?


----------



## ceedoan

a-s said:


> I wish mine did too but it doesn’t. I got it 2 months ago so maybe they removed it during spring. I always appreciate little details like that so I’m confused why they would remove it - maybe due to pandemic?



mine doesn’t either and i just got it a week ago. I wish they kept it, love the little details but not a deal breaker for me. Bottega is recognizable without any logos, which is one of the reasons i absolutely love the brand!


----------



## pinksky777

Awaiting my mini jodie this week! This will be my second one and I’m so obsessed.


----------



## Minie26

pinksky777 said:


> Awaiting my mini jodie this week! This will be my second one and I’m so obsessed.
> 
> View attachment 4844021



oh wow
Is this the new kiwi color?
Have you seen this in real life? Is the color yellow/neon?
May i ask, what color is your first mini jodie?
I still cant decide which color to choose for my first bag


----------



## RT1

pinksky777 said:


> Awaiting my mini jodie this week! This will be my second one and I’m so obsessed.
> 
> View attachment 4844021


WOW, this color really POPS!!!


----------



## pinksky777

Minie26 said:


> oh wow
> Is this the new kiwi color?
> Have you seen this in real life? Is the color yellow/neon?
> May i ask, what color is your first mini jodie?
> I still cant decide which color to choose for my first bag


Yes it is! I saw it irl when I purchased my large caramel pouch last week and I kinda felt my heart skip a beat because the color is just that perfect “slime green” I’d been craving since last fall tbh. I’ll attach my mood boards that I posted on my insta, they always kinda show my inspo and vibe I get from that particular bag. I’ll also show a couple more that my SA sent me this morning to kinda get a better idea of the color. Furthermore, my first mini jodie is ice blue, and I’ve been obsessively wearing it all spring/summer. Think the ice is sold out everywhere now though...


----------



## pinksky777

RT1 said:


> WOW, this color really POPS!!!


Yes it certainly does!


----------



## Minie26

pinksky777 said:


> Yes it is! I saw it irl when I purchased my large caramel pouch last week and I kinda felt my heart skip a beat because the color is just that perfect “slime green” I’d been craving since last fall tbh. I’ll attach my mood boards that I posted on my insta, they always kinda show my inspo and vibe I get from that particular bag. I’ll also show a couple more that my SA sent me this morning to kinda get a better idea of the color. Furthermore, my first mini jodie is ice blue, and I’ve been obsessively wearing it all spring/summer. Think the ice is sold out everywhere now though...
> 
> View attachment 4844053
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844054
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844055
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844056



Oh wow. it's stunning!!
Thanks for sharing the pics!
I'm not sure if i can pull the kiwi color off

Ahhh...I envy you. I wanted the ice mini jodie but the color is no longer available,  Is it pretty? You are so lucky! Do you know if they will bring back this color? Or its seasonal? I really wished i had gotten it when i had the chance before !

Now i am still unsure which color to get, i feel black is boring, white is ok.
i really like ice and racing green color but its no longer available... did you see the Linoleum color? 
i'm considering between kiwi,Linoleum or sandalwood.
Please share pic of both jodie when you received the kiwi jodie..


----------



## Nullexception

pinksky777 said:


> Awaiting my mini jodie this week! This will be my second one and I’m so obsessed.
> 
> View attachment 4844021



It's a beauty!


----------



## babypanda

Minie26 said:


> Oh wow. it's stunning!!
> Thanks for sharing the pics!
> I'm not sure if i can pull the kiwi color off
> 
> Ahhh...I envy you. I wanted the ice mini jodie but the color is no longer available,  Is it pretty? You are so lucky! Do you know if they will bring back this color? Or its seasonal? I really wished i had gotten it when i had the chance before !
> 
> Now i am still unsure which color to get, i feel black is boring, white is ok.
> i really like ice and racing green color but its no longer available... did you see the Linoleum color?
> i'm considering between kiwi,Linoleum or sandalwood.
> Please share pic of both jodie when you received the kiwi jodie..


Did you try calling your BV boutique? Sometimes the SA can find the color you want even if the website says it’s unavailable


----------



## candypoo

Sharing my little ice baby story with a happy ending!

I opted for home delivery in my country. My first BV piece and the whole experience was bit crappy IMO. 

I put in my contact details on their website under the "Reserve" function and an CA reached out to me in a matter of minutes.

I asked about home delivery and all she could emphasized was how this Mini Jodie in Ice was the last piece. Kept on repeating till I kinda got annoyed.  

So it came in a DHL box and the BV brown dust bag. That's it. No BV box, no BV paperbag, nothing. I don't know if that is the standard BV home delivery packaging but I was honestly kinda bummed. 

But I'm still happy I got the color that I wanted which was sold out like months ago in my country. Oh and my zipper doesnt have the BV engraving on it too.. 

What a bitter sweet experience..


----------



## pinksky777

Minie26 said:


> Oh wow. it's stunning!!
> Thanks for sharing the pics!
> I'm not sure if i can pull the kiwi color off
> 
> Ahhh...I envy you. I wanted the ice mini jodie but the color is no longer available,  Is it pretty? You are so lucky! Do you know if they will bring back this color? Or its seasonal? I really wished i had gotten it when i had the chance before !
> 
> Now i am still unsure which color to get, i feel black is boring, white is ok.
> i really like ice and racing green color but its no longer available... did you see the Linoleum color?
> i'm considering between kiwi,Linoleum or sandalwood.
> Please share pic of both jodie when you received the kiwi jodie..


Yes I was told the ICE was seasonal BUT it would have been more available if the pandemic didn’t have unfortunately hit  ... it stopped production in Italy so that had a big part in why there were so few. The color is very pretty though, almost a neutral imo! If your dead set on that color then I’d wait till one pops up second hand OR maybe even on the bv website. If your looking for a newer color though sandalwood was a rlly pretty light latte brown! Linoleum isn’t so nice in person, because online (especially Net-a-Porter) it looked like the color of the little mermaids tail haha and then in person it’s a lot darker teal... (I’ll insert pic of the pouch 20 I saw in that color).


----------



## pinksky777

candypoo said:


> Sharing my little ice baby story with a happy ending!
> 
> I opted for home delivery in my country. My first BV piece and the whole experience was bit crappy IMO.
> 
> I put in my contact details on their website under the "Reserve" function and an CA reached out to me in a matter of minutes.
> 
> I asked about home delivery and all she could emphasized was how this Mini Jodie in Ice was the last piece. Kept on repeating till I kinda got annoyed.
> 
> So it came in a DHL box and the BV brown dust bag. That's it. No BV box, no BV paperbag, nothing. I don't know if that is the standard BV home delivery packaging but I was honestly kinda bummed.
> 
> But I'm still happy I got the color that I wanted which was sold out like months ago in my country. Oh and my zipper doesnt have the BV engraving on it too..
> 
> What a bitter sweet experience..
> 
> 
> View attachment 4844814


Congratulations! I love my ice jodie so much and I’m sure you’ll get lots of wear out of yours. I ordered mine of the bv website in early March and it was delivered to me like two days before the pandemic hit and everything shut down, so I was very happy to have received in the nick of time as they say haha... furthermore, mine came in a original brown bv box and the original dust bag, so it’s odd that yours didn’t have a box. I would ask them to send you one if I were you! Also wanted to mention that mine doesn’t have the engraving on the zipper either and that’s because any Jodie produced before the pre-spring/summer collection had the engraving and then anything after that does not. They did not explain why, it just is what it is.


----------



## candypoo

pinksky777 said:


> Congratulations! I love my ice jodie so much and I’m sure you’ll get lots of wear out of yours. I ordered mine of the bv website in early March and it was delivered to me like two days before the pandemic hit and everything shut down, so I was very happy to have received in the nick of time as they say haha... furthermore, mine came in a original brown bv box and the original dust bag, so it’s odd that yours didn’t have a box. I would ask them to send you one if I were you! Also wanted to mention that mine doesn’t have the engraving on the zipper either and that’s because any Jodie produced before the pre-spring/summer collection had the engraving and then anything after that does not. They did not explain why, it just is what it is.



I called my local store who shipped it out and apparently they said all Jodie Mini's didn't come with a box. Odd.. Well doesn't matter. 

Just very happy to get this bag in my arms at the end of the day!


----------



## Minie26

babypanda said:


> Did you try calling your BV boutique? Sometimes the SA can find the color you want even if the website says it’s unavailable


Unfortunately I don’t have any BV boutique in my country. I can only order online. So sad it’s no longer available. Such a pretty color


----------



## Minie26

pinksky777 said:


> Yes I was told the ICE was seasonal BUT it would have been more available if the pandemic didn’t have unfortunately hit  ... it stopped production in Italy so that had a big part in why there were so few. The color is very pretty though, almost a neutral imo! If your dead set on that color then I’d wait till one pops up second hand OR maybe even on the bv website. If your looking for a newer color though sandalwood was a rlly pretty light latte brown! Linoleum isn’t so nice in person, because online (especially Net-a-Porter) it looked like the color of the little mermaids tail haha and then in person it’s a lot darker teal... (I’ll insert pic of the pouch 20 I saw in that color).
> 
> View attachment 4844863


Thanks for the pic. it looks darker unlike the pastel ice. guess it’s not for me. 

I really like Ice , it’s so pretty and yes more neutral. Too bad. Wish they bring it back. If they don’t probably i will just get the sandalwood. Do you think the color is similar to the previous color cipria?


----------



## pinksky777

Minie26 said:


> Thanks for the pic. it looks darker unlike the pastel ice. guess it’s not for me.
> 
> I really like Ice , it’s so pretty and yes more neutral. Too bad. Wish they bring it back. If they don’t probably i will just get the sandalwood. Do you think the color is similar to the previous color cipria?


It’s darker than cipria for sure. I’m never a fan of too light beige/browns. In fact, I had wished they made a caramel brown for the mini jodie because that would have been stunning. I just got the large caramel pouch so it satisfied my need for that color thankfully! If I were you I’d wait for ice to be available. Throughout the last few months I would check the bv website for the ice because my friend was dying to get one as well and I DID see it come up a few times randomly, and then sell out a couple days later sooo... it is possible! Just put “bv mini jodie ice blue” into google everyday and you’ll see when one pops up. I wish you luck!


----------



## babypanda

Minie26 said:


> Unfortunately I don’t have any BV boutique in my country. I can only order online. So sad it’s no longer available. Such a pretty color


If you like the color it is available in the medium Jodie. I got it in the color and it’s a beautiful bag to wear with jeans and white summery clothes. 
On the other hand BV keeps coming with beautiful colors every season. Wait a bit and you might find something you love next season. 
Also keep checking FASHIONPHILE. They sold over 6 or 7 mini Jodies the past months. These go fast within a couple of days of posting.


----------



## Minie26

pinksky777 said:


> It’s darker than cipria for sure. I’m never a fan of too light beige/browns. In fact, I had wished they made a caramel brown for the mini jodie because that would have been stunning. I just got the large caramel pouch so it satisfied my need for that color thankfully! If I were you I’d wait for ice to be available. Throughout the last few months I would check the bv website for the ice because my friend was dying to get one as well and I DID see it come up a few times randomly, and then sell out a couple days later sooo... it is possible! Just put “bv mini jodie ice blue” into google everyday and you’ll see when one pops up. I wish you luck!



Oh thanks for the tip. 
Ice definitely is my number one choice if it’s still available. I was only considering sandalwood & kiwi because i am just So desperate to get one! I will just wait until something i really likes pops up. 

But please do share photo of your kiwi and ice once you’ve get them


----------



## Minie26

babypanda said:


> If you like the color it is available in the medium Jodie. I got it in the color and it’s a beautiful bag to wear with jeans and white summery clothes.
> On the other hand BV keeps coming with beautiful colors every season. Wait a bit and you might find something you love next season.
> Also keep checking FASHIONPHILE. They sold over 6 or 7 mini Jodies the past months. These go fast within a couple of days of posting.



You are right. Who knows BV might come up with something more beautiful or similar To ice next season. 
anyway may i ask is the medium jodie too big? The ice color is still available in Ice though but I thought the mini size is cuter especially in the ice color. I did like the medium jodie but in black before.


----------



## ceedoan

Minie26 said:


> Oh wow. it's stunning!!
> Thanks for sharing the pics!
> I'm not sure if i can pull the kiwi color off
> 
> Ahhh...I envy you. I wanted the ice mini jodie but the color is no longer available,  Is it pretty? You are so lucky! Do you know if they will bring back this color? Or its seasonal? I really wished i had gotten it when i had the chance before !
> 
> Now i am still unsure which color to get, i feel black is boring, white is ok.
> i really like ice and racing green color but its no longer available... did you see the Linoleum color?
> i'm considering between kiwi,Linoleum or sandalwood.
> Please share pic of both jodie when you received the kiwi jodie..



hi!! I just got an ice mini jodie from the boutique less than 2 weeks ago. did you try to request via online? I put in the request and an SA at the boutique who had one called my number directly and I was able to purchase. Let me know if you want SA contact! It is such a pretty light blue, with gray undertones and the most appropriate name... ICE!!


----------



## ceedoan

pinksky777 said:


> Awaiting my mini jodie this week! This will be my second one and I’m so obsessed.
> 
> View attachment 4844021



THIS COLOR IS EVERYTHING!!!!!!!! WOWWW!!! please share your thoughts when you get it


----------



## babypanda

Minie26 said:


> You are right. Who knows BV might come up with something more beautiful or similar To ice next season.
> anyway may i ask is the medium jodie too big? The ice color is still available in Ice though but I thought the mini size is cuter especially in the ice color. I did like the medium jodie but in black before.


I really don’t know how to describe the size of the medium Jodie. It is definitely a spacious bag but it doesn’t look huge on the body. I enjoy having a bag where I can just throw my stuff in without playing Tetris for a change. Also for my life style, the mini Jodie only works for special outings (dinner, movies...). Otherwise I need to be handsfree during the day. Which is why I chose the color cipria for the mini and got the Ice in medium. I wear a lot of whites and denim, and ice perfectly matches my wardrobe. 
Despite having only used my mini Jodie once, do I dream of other colors? YES!! (Red, orange, green...) But I simply can’t justify them because they will sit in my closet all year. 
So for me the mini Jodie is cuter but the medium gets more use. I wouldn’t add another medium though. But I might cave in and add one more color in the mini size


----------



## pinksky777

Minie26 said:


> Oh thanks for the tip.
> Ice definitely is my number one choice if it’s still available. I was only considering sandalwood & kiwi because i am just So desperate to get one! I will just wait until something i really likes pops up.
> 
> But please do share photo of your kiwi and ice once you’ve get them


I will for sure!


----------



## Minie26

ceedoan said:


> hi!! I just got an ice mini jodie from the boutique less than 2 weeks ago. did you try to request via online? I put in the request and an SA at the boutique who had one called my number directly and I was able to purchase. Let me know if you want SA contact! It is such a pretty light blue, with gray undertones and the most appropriate name... ICE!!
> 
> 
> View attachment 4845657



Hi there thank you for the pic. yes this is also a reason why i like this ice color... because it's somehow have that greyish tone to it.
Unfortunately im not from the USA. And BV website does not ship to my country. So i am actually only able to purchase from netaporter, matchesfashion, mytheresa, 24s, farfetch. Currently they only have this color in the bigger size. But i really like the mini size.


----------



## Minie26

babypanda said:


> I really don’t know how to describe the size of the medium Jodie. It is definitely a spacious bag but it doesn’t look huge on the body. I enjoy having a bag where I can just throw my stuff in without playing Tetris for a change. Also for my life style, the mini Jodie only works for special outings (dinner, movies...). Otherwise I need to be handsfree during the day. Which is why I chose the color cipria for the mini and got the Ice in medium. I wear a lot of whites and denim, and ice perfectly matches my wardrobe.
> Despite having only used my mini Jodie once, do I dream of other colors? YES!! (Red, orange, green...) But I simply can’t justify them because they will sit in my closet all year.
> So for me the mini Jodie is cuter but the medium gets more use. I wouldn’t add another medium though. But I might cave in and add one more color in the mini size



Oh that's nice.
Currently available online for Ice is the medium size. And sandalwood in mini size.
I wish they have Ice in mini size though.
Which one do you love more?
Your medium ice or mini cipria?
If you could only have one, which would you choose?


----------



## babypanda

Minie26 said:


> Oh that's nice.
> Currently available is the Ice color in the medium size. And sandalwood in mini size.
> I wish they have Ice in mini size though.
> Which one do you love more?
> Your medium ice or mini cipria?
> If you could only have one, which would you choose?


From an esthetics side I like the mini Jodie more. I find the proportions are cuter, it fits a lot and keeps its shape
From a functionality side the medium is better since you can chose to wear it on the shoulder or in the crook of your arm. I am just worried about it becoming too slouchy with time. 
If I had to chose ONLY one, it would be the mini Jodie I guess even though I will get less use out of it


----------



## JavaJo

OOTD.  Mini Jodie - 1st purchase after Stage 1 of re-opening.  No logo on zipper pull, but this does not take away from its identity


----------



## babypanda

JavaJo said:


> View attachment 4846769
> 
> OOTD.  Mini Jodie - 1st purchase after Stage 1 of re-opening.  No logo on zipper pull, but this does not take away from its identity


Beautiful! Which shade of orange is that?


----------



## JavaJo

babypanda said:


> Beautiful! Which shade of orange is that?


“Light Orange” on the website


----------



## Megs

Love all your mini Jodie bags! I kinda want one now too....


----------



## babypanda

Megs said:


> Love all your mini Jodie bags! I kinda want one now too....


Please join the club Meg! We’d love to have you here


----------



## ceedoan

JavaJo said:


> View attachment 4846769
> 
> OOTD.  Mini Jodie - 1st purchase after Stage 1 of re-opening.  No logo on zipper pull, but this does not take away from its identity



love thiS OOTD!!! the colors are so complimentary


----------



## babypanda

Minie26 said:


> Oh that's nice.
> Currently available online for Ice is the medium size. And sandalwood in mini size.
> I wish they have Ice in mini size though.
> Which one do you love more?
> Your medium ice or mini cipria?
> If you could only have one, which would you choose?


Finally took a picture of my medium in ice. This bag makes me so happy 
Note: i find it more comfortable to wear the knot facing the back.


----------



## babypanda

@Megs Can we please change the title of this thread to “The Jodie bag”?


----------



## RT1

babypanda said:


> Finally took a picture of my medium in ice. This bag makes me so happy
> Note: i find it more comfortable to wear the knot facing the back.
> 
> View attachment 4853568


Really pretty on you!


----------



## babypanda

RT1 said:


> Really pretty on you!


Thank you! It’s a pretty bag


----------



## Minie26

babypanda said:


> Finally took a picture of my medium in ice. This bag makes me so happy
> Note: i find it more comfortable to wear the knot facing the back.
> 
> View attachment 4853568



Really gorgeous! Ice is such a beautiful color.
Would it be possible for you to take a pic of the mini and medium size side by side? or mod shot together?
In your pic, this medium size doesn't look so big as i imagined.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

babypanda said:


> Finally took a picture of my medium in ice


It looks gorgeous on you. Very pretty color.


----------



## pinksky777

My mini Jodie in kiwi


----------



## RT1

pinksky777 said:


> My mini Jodie in kiwi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853924


Both bags are gorgeous!!!    
That Kiwi color is really cool!


----------



## babypanda

Minie26 said:


> Really gorgeous! Ice is such a beautiful color.
> Would it be possible for you to take a pic of the mini and medium size side by side? or mod shot together?
> In your pic, this medium size doesn't look so big as i imagined.


I’ll do as soon as I get a chance today! Also I will take a picture of the medium Jodie near my LV MM neverfull (classic tote) so you can compare the sizes


----------



## babypanda

pinksky777 said:


> My mini Jodie in kiwi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853924


I LOVE BV colors. So hard to chose between all the gorgeous ones


----------



## RT1

babypanda said:


> I’ll do as soon as I get a chance today! Also I will take a picture of the medium Jodie near my LV MM neverfull (classic tote) so you can compare the sizes


Thank you for doing this for us!


----------



## babypanda

Voila! The medium Jodie compared to the LV neverfull MM, the Medium classic veneta hobo and the mini Jodie. Hope it helps everyone researching the bag.


Minie26 said:


> Really gorgeous! Ice is such a beautiful color.
> Would it be possible for you to take a pic of the mini and medium size side by side? or mod shot together?
> In your pic, this medium size doesn't look so big as i imagined.


----------



## Megs

babypanda said:


> @Megs Can we please change the title of this thread to “The Jodie bag”?



Sure!


----------



## Megs

pinksky777 said:


> My mini Jodie in kiwi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853924



Ahh you're here too! Saw these pics you sent on Instagram and man, I keep coming back... so good!


----------



## Minie26

babypanda said:


> Voila! The medium Jodie compared to the LV neverfull MM, the Medium classic veneta hobo and the mini Jodie. Hope it helps everyone researching the bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854044
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854045
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854046
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854047
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854048


Thank you for the pics!!! And the comparison! this is very helpful!!
The mini jodie looks so cute next to the medium size   
thank you so much!


----------



## babypanda

Minie26 said:


> Thank you for the pics!!! And the comparison! this is very helpful!!
> The mini jodie looks so cute next to the medium size
> thank you so much!


One thing I forgot to add. The handles on both Jodies stretches up when carried so the bag becomes more elongated and the opening between the handle and bag bigger (hope that makes sense). The mini is adorable indeed


----------



## bagel928

Just got my mini jodie in the mail today  my first BV purchase  I also got the older version. Just wondering for those who have this bag, I find the zipper a bit stiff and doesn’t zip very smoothly. I contacted a rep at BV and they said its normal as the bag is brand new. Just wondering if anyone else experienced this? Thanks!


----------



## babypanda

bagel928 said:


> Just got my mini jodie in the mail today  my first BV purchase  I also got the older version. Just wondering for those who have this bag, I find the zipper a bit stiff and doesn’t zip very smoothly. I contacted a rep at BV and they said its normal as the bag is brand new. Just wondering if anyone else experienced this? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4854876


Congrats on your new bag! Yes the zipper is stiff on mine as well. Both on the mini and medium Jodies. I didn’t use them enough times yet to say if it gets better with time !


----------



## muchstuff

bagel928 said:


> Just got my mini jodie in the mail today  my first BV purchase  I also got the older version. Just wondering for those who have this bag, I find the zipper a bit stiff and doesn’t zip very smoothly. I contacted a rep at BV and they said its normal as the bag is brand new. Just wondering if anyone else experienced this? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4854876


You could try a bit of wax on it.


----------



## pinksky777

babypanda said:


> I LOVE BV colors. So hard to chose between all the gorgeous ones
> [/QUOTin





Megs said:


> Ahh you're here too! Saw these pics you sent on Instagram and man, I keep coming back... so good!


yes for years haha! thank you so much


----------



## krawford

babypanda said:


> Voila! The medium Jodie compared to the LV neverfull MM, the Medium classic veneta hobo and the mini Jodie. Hope it helps everyone researching the bag.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854044
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854045
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854046
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854047
> 
> 
> View attachment 4854048


When you say medium Jodie, are you talking about the size right up from the mini?  I noticed online there is the mini, then two sizes above it, and then the freak maxi Jodie.


----------



## babypanda

krawford said:


> When you say medium Jodie, are you talking about the size right up from the mini?  I noticed online there is the mini, then two sizes above it, and then the freak maxi Jodie.


Haha! I loved “the freak”
Yes I mean 1 size up from the mini. On BV website it is just called jodie. The next 2 sizes are the large and maxi. What’s super confusing is what the other resellers call them. I think it is called small on net a porter. Other websites call it medium


----------



## RT1

babypanda said:


> *Haha! I loved “the freak”*
> Yes I mean 1 size up from the mini. On BV website it is just called jodie. The next 2 sizes are the large and maxi. What’s super confusing is what the other resellers call them. I think it is called small on net a porter. Other websites call it medium



Yeah, you could use this on your next "glamping" trip as a tent to sleep in!!!


----------



## mm25

I've just purchased the mini Jodie in the kiwi green colour and although I'm so in love with the bag, I'm slightly worried about how the bag will age, particularly in this colour? I do take great care of my bags, but also wear them frequently, and this is my first Bottega- are there any issues with the weave looking 'worn' over the years? Am I just having buyers' regret or should I be particularly cautious with this bag?


----------



## RT1

You should have no worries in the least!
Enjoy your beautiful new bag.


----------



## babypanda

mm25 said:


> I've just purchased the mini Jodie in the kiwi green colour and although I'm so in love with the bag, I'm slightly worried about how the bag will age, particularly in this colour? I do take great care of my bags, but also wear them frequently, and this is my first Bottega- are there any issues with the weave looking 'worn' over the years? Am I just having buyers' regret or should I be particularly cautious with this bag?


I’ve had my mini for about 6 months now and my medium Jodie since May. Both still look new 
Oh and forgot to say both mine are in light colors (beige and light blue)


----------



## V0N1B2

mm25 said:


> .... this is my first Bottega- are there any issues with the weave looking 'worn' over the years?


The "weave" (1.5cm Intrecciato) has been out less than a year. It's really too soon to know how well this newer sized treatment will wear. The traditional sized 1cm intrecciato has aged beautifully over the past 30 years, but as stated above, this larger weave is just too new to speculate.


----------



## happiness07

I Love how this bag is still not popular but slowly gaining traction.I definitely will be buying one..Ladies post more pictures love them all.


----------



## babypanda

happiness07 said:


> I Love how this bag is still not popular but slowly gaining traction.I definitely will be buying one..Ladies post more pictures love them all.


It’s a good sign of longevity imo. Bags that get super hyped usually become dated very quickly. I think the Jodie is a new classic


----------



## pinksky777

babypanda said:


> It’s a good sign of longevity imo. Bags that get super hyped usually become dated very quickly. I think the Jodie is a new classic


Totally agree! It’s not the MOST popular new Bottega bag around, yet I see it carried inconspicuously a lot with fashion editors, models, influencers alike. I personally don’t see how the jodie could NOT become a timeless piece! And even more so with the pouch IMO. My moms friend saw my large caramel intrecciato pouch the other day and asked if it was vintage because she said she owned something just like it in the mid 70s! I took that as a huge compliment tbh because that’s always been my whole vibe, and I think it’s a great testament to the bag itself!


----------



## pinksky777

V0N1B2 said:


> The "weave" (1.5cm Intrecciato) has been out less than a year. It's really too soon to know how well this newer sized treatment will wear. The traditional sized 1cm intrecciato has aged beautifully over the past 30 years, but as stated above, this larger weave is just too new to speculate.


Totally agree it’s too soon to really tell. I actually don’t think this weave is going to age as beautifully as the older one, just from seeing my first mini jodie bag after 8 months or so... it’s already getting a BIT ragged on some areas. Now it’s not maybe noticeable to most, but I’m a very observant person.


----------



## happiness07

pinksky777 said:


> Totally agree it’s too soon to really tell. I actually don’t think this weave is going to age as beautifully as the older one, just from seeing my first mini jodie bag after 8 months or so... it’s already getting a BIT ragged on some areas. Now it’s not maybe noticeable to most, but I’m a very observant person.


Lemme see .lol.
Honestly i am debating between this bag and mini Dior saddle -it’s almost a $1000 difference but price aside I am stuck.


----------



## pinksky777

happiness07 said:


> Lemme see .lol.
> Honestly i am debating between this bag and mini Dior saddle -it’s almost a $1000K difference but price aside I am stuck.


I strongly feel that the saddle is not going to be as timeless as the mini jodie. It’s kinda had it’s time in the sun and it might look outdated sooner rather than later imo. Obviously go first for what your gut loves, but I just don’t think you could go wrong with an unlabeled simple yet chic bag such as this one.


----------



## happiness07

pinksky777 said:


> I strongly feel that the saddle is not going to be as timeless as the mini jodie. It’s kinda had it’s time in the sun and it might look outdated sooner rather than later imo. Obviously go first for what your gut loves, but I just don’t think you could go wrong with an unlabeled simple yet chic bag such as this one.



Yea I look back to the saddle  the reinvention in 2018 and I am almost 2 years late -not that it matters honestly but I hate looking at a bag and thinking this was 2018-2020 era and that's why I am liking Jodie. Well you are biased because you have the bag BUT I like how you think lol I am sold. hehe


----------



## pinksky777

happiness07 said:


> Yea I look back to the saddle  the reinvention in 2018 and I am almost 2 years late -not that it matters honestly but I hate looking at a bag and thinking this was 2018-2020 era and that's why I am liking Jodie. Well you are biased because you have the bag BUT I like how you think lol I am sold. hehe


Well I wouldn’t want to sway you in my direction if I thought your heart was truly set on the saddle haha  I sensed major hesitation so I figured I’d put my two cents in. If you go the jodie route, in a year from now I don’t think you’ll be dissatisfied with your purchase.


----------



## happiness07

pinksky777 said:


> Well I wouldn’t want to sway you in my direction if I thought your heart was truly set on the saddle haha  I sensed major hesitation so I figured I’d put my two cents in. If you go the jodie route, in a year from now I don’t think you’ll be dissatisfied with your purchase.


Thanks !


----------



## babypanda

happiness07 said:


> Lemme see .lol.
> Honestly i am debating between this bag and mini Dior saddle -it’s almost a $1000 difference but price aside I am stuck.


I agree with @pinksky777 regarding the saddle bag. It’s a lovely bag (I was so tempted with the blush color on the medium size) but knowing Dior they will probably retire that bag soon. They keep moving on to the next it bag every few months. I was shocked they discontinued the Diorama! I thought that was a classic line. Ok I’m going off topic now . Back to Bottega. The pouch is such a stylish bag and definitely has a classic/vintage vibe. I love looking at women rocking the bag. For me personally it’s not practical to use though. I need to be hands free which is why I went the Jodie route. I bought one clutch years ago and used it for one occasion and that was it. 
I have been using my small Jodie more than the mini. The leather has softened but no real wear and tear yet. We’ll see how it ages. But comparing it to the classic BV intrecciato, this new weave is “loser” if you know what I mean. The old leather was super tightly woven and feels like one block of leather. This new one gaps a bit at the edges of the bag. But I must add that the new BV is all leather lined (with lambskin I think). So it helps retain the shape better than the older models which had  the suede lining. Does it also explain the mad price increase? 
And one last thing. Can they stop releasing new gorgeous colors?! They’re killing me. Anyone saw the jodie in the color “bottle”? I keep reminding myself that I can only carry ONE bag at a time . No point in having it in several colors


----------



## pinksky777

babypanda said:


> I agree with @pinksky777 regarding the saddle bag. It’s a lovely bag (I was so tempted with the blush color on the medium size) but knowing Dior they will probably retire that bag soon. They keep moving on to the next it bag every few months. I was shocked they discontinued the Diorama! I thought that was a classic line. Ok I’m going off topic now . Back to Bottega. The pouch is such a stylish bag and definitely has a classic/vintage vibe. I love looking at women rocking the bag. For me personally it’s not practical to use though. I need to be hands free which is why I went the Jodie route. I bought one clutch years ago and used it for one occasion and that was it.
> I have been using my small Jodie more than the mini. The leather has softened but no real wear and tear yet. We’ll see how it ages. But comparing it to the classic BV intrecciato, this new weave is “loser” if you know what I mean. The old leather was super tightly woven and feels like one block of leather. This new one gaps a bit at the edges of the bag. But I must add that the new BV is all leather lined (with lambskin I think). So it helps retain the shape better than the older models which had  the suede lining. Does it also explain the mad price increase?
> And one last thing. Can they stop releasing new gorgeous colors?! They’re killing me. Anyone saw the jodie in the color “bottle”? I keep reminding myself that I can only carry ONE bag at a time . No point in having it in several colors


Haha “I keep reminding myself I can only carry ONE bag at a time” really resonates with my soul lol I probably say that to myself 100 times when looking at new Bottega bags lol


----------



## babypanda

pinksky777 said:


> Haha “I keep reminding myself I can only carry ONE bag at a time” really resonates with my soul lol I probably say that to myself 100 times when looking at new Bottega bags lol


Yep. If their bags were jewelry I’d be walking around looking like a Christmas tree


----------



## RT1

pinksky777 said:


> Haha “I keep reminding myself I can only carry ONE bag at a time” really resonates with my soul lol I probably say that to myself 100 times when looking at new Bottega bags lol





babypanda said:


> Yep. If their bags were jewelry I’d be walking around looking like a Christmas tree



Sooo, you both are telling me that I'm not the only one with this problem, right?


----------



## pinksky777

RT1 said:


> Sooo, you both are telling me that I'm not the only one with this problem, right?


I’ve always called it my “bag disease” lol my husband doesn’t like this diagnosis haha


----------



## Megs

I got one!! Sharing pics with you all tomorrow!!!


----------



## pinksky777

Megs said:


> I got one!! Sharing pics with you all tomorrow!!!


Yay! So excited to see!


----------



## RT1

Megs said:


> I got one!! Sharing pics with you all tomorrow!!!


Outstanding....can't wait to see pictures!


----------



## Megs

RT1 said:


> Outstanding....can't wait to see pictures!



I didn't forget! We are just behind - our daughter was in the hospital for 4 days (she is on the mend, she wound up with a terrible case of Salmonella). I'll be back to share soon!


----------



## muchstuff

Megs said:


> I didn't forget! We are just behind - our daughter was in the hospital for 4 days (she is on the mend, she wound up with a terrible case of Salmonella). I'll be back to share soon!


Yikes, glad to hear she’s getting better!


----------



## dolali

Megs said:


> I didn't forget! We are just behind - our daughter was in the hospital for 4 days (she is on the mend, she wound up with a terrible case of Salmonella). I'll be back to share soon!



Oh my! Glad she is on the mend!


----------



## RT1

Megs said:


> I didn't forget! We are just behind - our daughter was in the hospital for 4 days (she is on the mend, she wound up with a terrible case of Salmonella). I'll be back to share soon!


Megs, so happy your daughter is on the mend.


----------



## babypanda

Megs said:


> I didn't forget! We are just behind - our daughter was in the hospital for 4 days (she is on the mend, she wound up with a terrible case of Salmonella). I'll be back to share soon!


Sorry to hear that! It’s so hard when a child is sick. Glad she’s better. Sending hugs her way xx


----------



## Bijouxlady

pinksky777 said:


> My mini Jodie in kiwi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4853924


 I have been eyeing the KIWI. I love it but my biggest concern is how much it would go with? What colors are you wearing it with?


----------



## pinksky777

Bijouxlady said:


> I have been eyeing the KIWI. I love it but my biggest concern is how much it would go with? What colors are you wearing it with?


I have to say it’s surprisingly neutral for a such a green bag! I typically don’t wear much color in my wardrobe though (mostly black, denim and rust brown tones) so that helps make it fit my closet better. It’s like the perfect true muted chartreuse green.


----------



## muchstuff

pinksky777 said:


> I have to say it’s surprisingly neutral for a such a green bag! I typically don’t wear much color in my wardrobe though (mostly black, denim and rust brown tones) so that helps make it fit my closet better. It’s like the perfect true muted chartreuse green.


Chartreuse is a killer colour and goes with a ton of stuff!


----------



## bmk33

Bijouxlady said:


> I have been eyeing the KIWI. I love it but my biggest concern is how much it would go with? What colors are you wearing it with?


I have a friend who always wore a green bag with different outfits/colors  and always looked so great! It’s weird....she never tried to match it to anything she wore but it always worked! 
I am tempted to do that and ignore the matching color situation and see if I make it work.


----------



## RT1

muchstuff said:


> *Chartreuse is a killer colour and goes with a ton of stuff!*


I totally agree with you, my dear friend.     



bmk33 said:


> I have a friend who always wore a green bag with different outfits/colors  and always looked so great! It’s weird....she never tried to match it to anything she wore but it always worked!
> *I am tempted to do that and ignore the matching color situation and see if I make it work.*



Wear what you like and enjoy.       Don't worry about the matchy-match stuff.   
I think this color is dynamite and *ROCKS*!


----------



## pinksky777

bmk33 said:


> I have a friend who always wore a green bag with different outfits/colors  and always looked so great! It’s weird....she never tried to match it to anything she wore but it always worked!
> I am tempted to do that and ignore the matching color situation and see if I make it work.


Omg it’s so funny you spoke on the matching aspect! I saw a girl on Instagram the other day wearing the same mini jodie in kiwi and she had matching green yeezy’s and like a green scrunchie... ugh I just kept thinking it looked so tacky and “thought out”, just completely uncool. So yea, a bag like this I feel should stand out on it’s own and made to look effortlessly thrown on.


----------



## RT1

pinksky777 said:


> Omg it’s so funny you spoke on the matching aspect! I saw a girl on Instagram the other day wearing the same mini jodie in kiwi and she had matching green yeezy’s and like a green scrunchie... ugh I just kept thinking it looked so tacky and “thought out”, just completely uncool. *So yea, a bag like this I feel should stand out on it’s own and made to look effortlessly thrown on.*


----------



## krawford

Has anyone seen the Jodie in Bottle?  Any thoughts?


----------



## Bijouxlady

Thank you ladies for all your input. I have been carrying neutral colored bags~black, taupe, white, chocolate~so this would be a huge departure but I just love the color so I might give it a try! I love the Jodie!


----------



## Yazzerpurse

babypanda said:


> I agree with @pinksky777 regarding the saddle bag. It’s a lovely bag (I was so tempted with the blush color on the medium size) but knowing Dior they will probably retire that bag soon. They keep moving on to the next it bag every few months. I was shocked they discontinued the Diorama! I thought that was a classic line. Ok I’m going off topic now . Back to Bottega. The pouch is such a stylish bag and definitely has a classic/vintage vibe. I love looking at women rocking the bag. For me personally it’s not practical to use though. I need to be hands free which is why I went the Jodie route. I bought one clutch years ago and used it for one occasion and that was it.
> I have been using my small Jodie more than the mini. The leather has softened but no real wear and tear yet. We’ll see how it ages. But comparing it to the classic BV intrecciato, this new weave is “loser” if you know what I mean. The old leather was super tightly woven and feels like one block of leather. This new one gaps a bit at the edges of the bag. But I must add that the new BV is all leather lined (with lambskin I think). So it helps retain the shape better than the older models which had  the suede lining. Does it also explain the mad price increase?
> And one last thing. Can they stop releasing new gorgeous colors?! They’re killing me. Anyone saw the jodie in the color “bottle”? I keep reminding myself that I can only carry ONE bag at a time . No point in having it in several colors


My husband (with precise instructions ) just bought me the Jodie in “bottle” as an anniversary gift. I love it. My only concern is the zipper. It definitely does not glide along smoothly. I’m hoping it improves with age/use. I will post some pics so you can see the color. I also have a black bv “Sloan” bag from a few years ago. I will also post a pic of them together for those looking for a size difference/reference. I love them both


----------



## muchstuff

Yazzerpurse said:


> My husband (with precise instructions ) just bought me the Jodie in “bottle” as an anniversary gift. I love it. My only concern is the zipper. It definitely does not glide along smoothly. I’m hoping it improves with age/use. I will post some pics so you can see the color. I also have a black bv “Sloan” bag from a few years ago. I will also post a pic of them together for those looking for a size difference/reference. I love them both
> 
> View attachment 4882366
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882367
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882368


The style suits you well.


----------



## Yazzerpurse

krawford said:


> Has anyone seen the Jodie in Bottle?  Any thoughts?


I got the Jodie in “bottle” today. I haven’t even taken the tag off yet. I was hesitating because of the zipper but now after seeing my own photos I am cutting the tag off!


----------



## krawford

Yazzerpurse said:


> My husband (with precise instructions ) just bought me the Jodie in “bottle” as an anniversary gift. I love it. My only concern is the zipper. It definitely does not glide along smoothly. I’m hoping it improves with age/use. I will post some pics so you can see the color. I also have a black bv “Sloan” bag from a few years ago. I will also post a pic of them together for those looking for a size difference/reference. I love them both
> 
> View attachment 4882366
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882367
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882368


Gorgeous bag. Been eyeing this color.  Also. Love your Sloane which is one of my favorite BV bags of all time. I have two   Thanks for showing them.


----------



## babypanda

Yazzerpurse said:


> My husband (with precise instructions ) just bought me the Jodie in “bottle” as an anniversary gift. I love it. My only concern is the zipper. It definitely does not glide along smoothly. I’m hoping it improves with age/use. I will post some pics so you can see the color. I also have a black bv “Sloan” bag from a few years ago. I will also post a pic of them together for those looking for a size difference/reference. I love them both
> 
> View attachment 4882366
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882367
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882368


Congratulations!! And welcome to the Jodie club . I LOVE the color. Enjoy it and please post some styling pix when you can!! 
Regarding the zipper mine is the same. But for some reason I don’t mind it. Today I used my classic veneta hobo for the first time and the zipper isn’t smooth either. Hopefully it gets easier with time


----------



## Megs

Ok I'm back with some pictures!!! However, I actually need your help! I got this bag from LUISAVIAROMA and it's sold out now. I don't know the official color, how can I know for sure - it's either sandalwood or slipper...


----------



## RT1

Megs, this is beyond gorgeous.      I love this bag!!!   
I bet @ksuromax, @indiaink, or @VON1B2 can come up with an answer to your question.
They are all incredible with their knowledge of BV colors.


----------



## krawford

Looks Sandalwood to me


----------



## babypanda

Megs said:


> Ok I'm back with some pictures!!! However, I actually need your help! I got this bag from LUISAVIAROMA and it's sold out now. I don't know the official color, how can I know for sure - it's either sandalwood or slipper...


I love it! The color is so similar to my Cipria mini! Maybe a teeny bit darker? It’s hard to tell on pictures


----------



## ksuromax

Megs said:


> Ok I'm back with some pictures!!! However, I actually need your help! I got this bag from LUISAVIAROMA and it's sold out now. I don't know the official color, how can I know for sure - it's either sandalwood or slipper...





RT1 said:


> Megs, this is beyond gorgeous.      I love this bag!!!
> I bet @ksuromax, @indiaink, or @VON1B2 can come up with an answer to your question.
> They are all incredible with their knowledge of BV colors.


could be Cipria?


----------



## Megs

RT1 said:


> Megs, this is beyond gorgeous.    I love this bag!!!
> I bet @ksuromax, @indiaink, or VON1B@ can come up with an answer to your question.
> They are all incredible with their knowledge of BV colors.



Found the listing from LUISAVIAROMA - they didn't list the color so I'm not entirely sure.  



			https://www.luisaviaroma.com/en-us/p/bottega-veneta/women/shoulder-bags/72I-D5T084?ColorId=MjYyMA2&SubLine=bags&CategoryId=98&lvrid=_p_d224_gw_c98


----------



## babypanda

Megs said:


> Found the listing from LUISAVIAROMA - they didn't list the color so I'm not entirely sure.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.luisaviaroma.com/en-us/p/bottega-veneta/women/shoulder-bags/72I-D5T084?ColorId=MjYyMA2&SubLine=bags&CategoryId=98&lvrid=_p_d224_gw_c98


My bag is in cipria but it has the engraving on the zipper. That color has been discontinued since and the newer collections have the plain zipper. So I would guess yours would be either sandalwood or slipper


----------



## JavaJo

On the (Canadian) website, colour seems close tk either “slipper” or “sandalwood”


----------



## ksuromax

Megs said:


> Found the listing from LUISAVIAROMA - they didn't list the color so I'm not entirely sure.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.luisaviaroma.com/en-us/p/bottega-veneta/women/shoulder-bags/72I-D5T084?ColorId=MjYyMA2&SubLine=bags&CategoryId=98&lvrid=_p_d224_gw_c98


according to the pix on bv.com it looks like Sandalwood, Slipper is a tad lighter


----------



## ksuromax

it's more apparent when you look at them all at once


----------



## RT1

ksuromax said:


> according to the pix on bv.com it looks like Sandalwood, Slipper is a tad lighter


I knew one of you genius gals would have the answer for Megs!


----------



## Monaliceke

I really like the Linoleum colour! Anyone too? Anyway I am still confused about the size of the mini. The official BV site is also giving contradictory dimensions. Can someone confirm whether it’s 28 x 23 x 8 cm? Or is it 23 x 23 x 8 Cm? Thanks


----------



## babypanda

luxemadam said:


> I really like the Linoleum colour! Anyone too? Anyway I am still confused about the size of the mini. The official BV site is also giving contradictory dimensions. Can someone confirm whether it’s 28 x 23 x 8 cm? Or is it 23 x 23 x 8 Cm? Thanks


I saw the color linoleum in store and it’s gorgeous. Which one can say about most BV colors  
The website says 28 cm which is the correct measurement.


----------



## Monaliceke

babypanda said:


> I saw the color linoleum in store and it’s gorgeous. Which one can say about most BV colors
> The website says 28 cm which is the correct measurement.


That’s great, thank you!


----------



## EmilyM111

I’ve just bought the largest one in black and am really excited. Always wanted to have BV hobo bag but I’m too tall and large apparently to wear it under arm. Jodie doesn’t create that problem


----------



## babypanda

nikka007 said:


> I’ve just bought the largest one in black and am really excited. Always wanted to have BV hobo bag but I’m too tall and large apparently to wear it under arm. Jodie doesn’t create that problem


Looking forward to seeing your mod shots! When u say largest do you mean the large? (2 sizes up from the mini)


----------



## Yazzerpurse

nikka007 said:


> I’ve just bought the largest one in black and am really excited. Always wanted to have BV hobo bag but I’m too tall and large apparently to wear it under arm. Jodie doesn’t create that problem


Please take pics!


----------



## EmilyM111

Sorry guys, really poor background but recently hasn't been anywhere  (coat is to hide loungewear lol)
I 6ft tall and yeah, think it's the 2 size up (really the largest one I've seen)


----------



## RT1

nikka007 said:


> Sorry guys, really poor background but recently hasn't been anywhere  (coat is to hide loungewear lol)
> I 6ft tall and yeah, think it's the 2 size up (really the largest one I've seen)
> 
> View attachment 4884721
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884722


Looks beautiful on you.     
Perfect size for your height!


----------



## EmilyM111

RT1 said:


> Looks beautiful on you.
> Perfect size for your height!


I thought so, thank you! The only problem I always have with bags fit for my height is what to put in them


----------



## pinksky777

Megs said:


> Ok I'm back with some pictures!!! However, I actually need your help! I got this bag from LUISAVIAROMA and it's sold out now. I don't know the official color, how can I know for sure - it's either sandalwood or slipper...


I saw this in the boutique and I truly believe this is sandalwood. Slipper was much lighter than this irl.


----------



## RT1

nikka007 said:


> I thought so, thank you! The only problem I always have with bags fit for my height is what to put in them


You'd look fantastic just carrying an empty bag..LOL!


----------



## babypanda

nikka007 said:


> Sorry guys, really poor background but recently hasn't been anywhere  (coat is to hide loungewear lol)
> I 6ft tall and yeah, think it's the 2 size up (really the largest one I've seen)
> 
> View attachment 4884721
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884722


It looks gorgeous on you! Enjoy it 
Yours is the large. There is still one size up and that’s the maxi but I doubt any human can pull that off


----------



## EmilyM111

babypanda said:


> It looks gorgeous on you! Enjoy it
> Yours is the large. There is still one size up and that’s the maxi but I doubt any human can pull that off


I've so far seen 3 sizes: mini, medium  and mine. Is the maxi one that goes across and is so large that I could put a sink in?


----------



## EmilyM111

RT1 said:


> You'd look fantastic just carrying an empty bag..LOL!


Thanks, you're very kind. Had that problem with Birkin 35 - I didn't have anything to put in it so sold and then bought smaller size, 30. But here I tried smaller and couldn't put under the shoulder - that's the deal breaker for me. And yeah, it's very proportional to build and size.


----------



## ryrybaby12

nikka007 said:


> Sorry guys, really poor background but recently hasn't been anywhere  (coat is to hide loungewear lol)
> I 6ft tall and yeah, think it's the 2 size up (really the largest one I've seen)
> 
> View attachment 4884721
> 
> 
> View attachment 4884722


Beautiful on you!


----------



## babypanda

nikka007 said:


> I've so far seen 3 sizes: mini, medium  and mine. Is the maxi one that goes across and is so large that I could put a sink in?


That’s the one! Looks like BV just used that for the show to trigger reactions


----------



## RT1

nikka007 said:


> I've so far seen 3 sizes: mini, medium  and mine. Is the maxi one that goes across and is so large that I could put a sink in?


Or, use it as a “tent” when you go camping!!!LOLOL.


----------



## chalintorn

Mini Jodie in Linoleum. Love the color. So gorgeous!


----------



## RT1

Oh My, this is such a gorgeous color!


----------



## sparklywacky

Yazzerpurse said:


> My husband (with precise instructions ) just bought me the Jodie in “bottle” as an anniversary gift. I love it. My only concern is the zipper. It definitely does not glide along smoothly. I’m hoping it improves with age/use. I will post some pics so you can see the color. I also have a black bv “Sloan” bag from a few years ago. I will also post a pic of them together for those looking for a size difference/reference. I love them both
> 
> View attachment 4882366
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882367
> 
> 
> View attachment 4882368


Love it! How similar is the Sloan bag in terms of structure, quality, etc?


----------



## happiness07

I finally got my bag today and wore it out lol


----------



## l.ch.

happiness07 said:


> I finally got my bag today and wore it out lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4893699


Wow, you look amazing!


----------



## Kmora

bagel928 said:


> Just got my mini jodie in the mail today  my first BV purchase  I also got the older version. Just wondering for those who have this bag, I find the zipper a bit stiff and doesn’t zip very smoothly. I contacted a rep at BV and they said its normal as the bag is brand new. Just wondering if anyone else experienced this? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 4854876


I love the mini Jodie! 

Pre-corona I saw the mini Jodie in store and fell in love. The stiff zipper kept me away from buying it instantly. It felt like it would stay stiff and the bag in store had scratches from people trying to open it...

However, I think I need it anyway  what do you think about your mini in black?


----------



## happiness07

Thanks 


l.ch. said:


> Wow, you look amazing!


 thanks


----------



## Euclase

happiness07 said:


> I finally got my bag today and wore it out lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4893699


Wow!  This. Is. Perfection.


----------



## amazing19

Hi all! I bought a black mini jodie from farfetch. The item description state that the zip is gold tone but actual bag received was silver tone!

Honestly, I am very disappointed because black bag goes better with gold zip.

What do you guys think? Do you prefer silver / gold zip with your Jodie or it does not matter?


----------



## krawford

I prefer gold hardware especially with black


----------



## babypanda

amazing19 said:


> Hi all! I bought a black mini jodie from farfetch. The item description state that the zip is gold tone but actual bag received was silver tone!
> 
> Honestly, I am very disappointed because black bag goes better with gold zip.
> 
> What do you guys think? Do you prefer silver / gold zip with your Jodie or it does not matter?


I don’t think it makes a big difference on the Jodie. Personally I like silver with black or black on black. Gold makes it more dressy so it depends what vibe you’re looking for.


----------



## amazing19

babypanda said:


> I don’t think it makes a big difference on the Jodie. Personally I like silver with black or black on black. Gold makes it more dressy so it depends what vibe you’re looking for.



True. I had been scrolling through instagram and saw many Japanese ladies with the cassette bag (black with silver). It looks very young and edgy on them especially when they paired it with the new BV Tire Boots!

By the way, do you guys have any tips on how to "smoothly" glide the zip for this jodie bag? It is really hard to unzip the bag, I had to unzip it with both hands ...


----------



## RT1

amazing19 said:


> True. I had been scrolling through instagram and saw many Japanese ladies with the cassette bag (black with silver). It looks very young and edgy on them especially when they paired it with the new BV Tire Boots!
> 
> By the way, do you guys have any tips on how to "smoothly" glide the zip for this jodie bag? It is really hard to unzip the bag, I had to unzip it with both hands ...



You might try rubbing a candle over the zipper teeth very lightly.
The wax from the candle will make the zipper slide over the teeth.
JMHO.


----------



## amazing19

RT1 said:


> You might try rubbing a candle over the zipper teeth very lightly.
> The wax from the candle will make the zipper slide over the teeth.
> JMHO.


Thanks for the advice! I will try  I am really looking forward in seeing how the bag will slouch after every use. The shape now is really not hobo enough.


----------



## RT1

amazing19 said:


> Thanks for the advice! I will try  I am really looking forward in seeing how the bag will slouch after every use. The shape now is really not hobo enough.



Give this one time to break in and I bet you end up loving the shape!!!

Also, empty the bag when you are using it, hang it onto a door knob, and put something pretty heavy inside, it’ll slouch much faster!


----------



## gagabag

Has anyone seen the Jodie corn medium irl? Is the colour bright enough? I can’t decide between that or ice...


----------



## amazing19

RT1 said:


> Give this one time to break in and I bet you end up loving the shape!!!
> 
> Also, empty the bag when you are using it, hang it onto a door knob, and put something pretty heavy inside, it’ll slouch much faster!


Thanks for the advice! I will try it


----------



## chloebagfreak

happiness07 said:


> I finally got my bag today and wore it out lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4893699


Wow! Just stunning! Actually the whole look


----------



## likestardust

Just got my mini Jodie in Sandalwood!! I’m in love


----------



## RT1

likestardust said:


> Just got my mini Jodie in Sandalwood!! I’m in love


Gorgeous picture here!


----------



## likestardust

RT1 said:


> Gorgeous picture here!


Thank you! My first Bottega


----------



## Yazzerpurse

sparklywacky said:


> Love it! How similar is the Sloan bag in terms of structure, quality, etc?


The quality is equally above par. Both gorgeous bags. The Jodie has a slightly larger weave which pops a bit more than the Sloane’s although the green versus the black may contribute to heightened visibility. The Sloane has no outwardly visible hardware and uses a magnetic closure which is nice when compared to the (still) extremely stiff zipper on the Jodie. I’m loving the leather interior lining on the Jodie versus the suede on the Sloane. Basically, I love both bags and if I had to pick one over the other, I don’t think I could.


----------



## Euclase

likestardust said:


> Thank you! My first Bottega


Congratulations on your first BV! 
It looks fabulous on you!


----------



## The Real Masako

I've had this bag and it is quite small. Just an evening bag IMHO.


----------



## RT1

Tiny bag...but gorgeous in it's own right!


----------



## baglici0us

My first Jodie! I’m sure it won’t be the last!


----------



## Tinn3rz

^^ Twins! Enjoy her! Surprisingly, this bag fits a whole lot and is very versatile.


----------



## baglici0us

Tinn3rz said:


> ^^ Twins! Enjoy her! Surprisingly, this bag fits a whole lot and is very versatile.



Yes, it fits quite a bit and is so adorable! I want to get the small Jodie someday in the future. I love BV’s Nero leather but it was so hard to settle on just one color!


----------



## Tinn3rz

baglici0us said:


> Yes, it fits quite a bit and is so adorable! I want to get the small Jodie someday in the future. I love BV’s Nero leather but it was so hard to settle on just one color!


It is hard to pick a color! But I always go back to black so I figured save myself the trouble and get it from the start!


----------



## pinksky777

Just saw the resort 2021 mini jodie bags and I’m thinking they changed the shape of the jodie a tad to be more rounder! Not sure if that’s better or worse, guess I’ll have to wait to see IRL. But that grass green is making me re-think my kiwi jodie now!    What do you guys think of the new colors?! And do you think I should sell my kiwi jodie in favor of the grass???


----------



## RT1

pinksky777 said:


> Just saw the resort 2021 mini jodie bags and I’m thinking they changed the shape of the jodie a tad to be more rounder! Not sure if that’s better or worse, guess I’ll have to wait to see IRL. But that grass green is making me re-think my kiwi jodie now!    What do you guys think of the new colors?! And do you think I should sell my kiwi jodie in favor of the grass???
> 
> View attachment 4908541
> View attachment 4908542
> View attachment 4908540
> View attachment 4908539



No, keep your kiwi...it is simply such a gorgeous color.


----------



## likestardust

pinksky777 said:


> Just saw the resort 2021 mini jodie bags and I’m thinking they changed the shape of the jodie a tad to be more rounder! Not sure if that’s better or worse, guess I’ll have to wait to see IRL. But that grass green is making me re-think my kiwi jodie now!    What do you guys think of the new colors?! And do you think I should sell my kiwi jodie in favor of the grass???
> 
> View attachment 4908541
> View attachment 4908542
> View attachment 4908540
> View attachment 4908539



I was in the store recently to check out the ‘almond’ shade (mine is in sandalwood) and yes the new mini Jodies are definitely rounder and also quite a bit smaller. The zipper is different as well. I prefer the older shape tbh!

Unfortunately I didn’t manage to get a comparison photo cuz I got distracted by a gorgeous Arco 33 in Bordeaux


----------



## Minie26

pinksky777 said:


> Just saw the resort 2021 mini jodie bags and I’m thinking they changed the shape of the jodie a tad to be more rounder! Not sure if that’s better or worse, guess I’ll have to wait to see IRL. But that grass green is making me re-think my kiwi jodie now!    What do you guys think of the new colors?! And do you think I should sell my kiwi jodie in favor of the grass???
> 
> View attachment 4908541
> View attachment 4908542
> View attachment 4908540
> View attachment 4908539



i like the lavender color
Do you know when they will start selling this online? Or are they already available in boutique?


----------



## babypanda

The constant changes in the new models is making me lose interest in the brand. It’s really exhausting. Luckily the Jodie is still more or less classic looking but I don’t feel like adding more . Might change my mind after the pandemic is finished but I find myself falling out of love ... sorry for the negativity!
I should add that lately I haven’t been interested in any bag. I think the “ stay at home “ situation finally took a toll!


----------



## pinksky777

likestardust said:


> I was in the store recently to check out the ‘almond’ shade (mine is in sandalwood) and yes the new mini Jodies are definitely rounder and also quite a bit smaller. The zipper is different as well. I prefer the older shape tbh!
> 
> Unfortunately I didn’t manage to get a comparison photo cuz I got distracted by a gorgeous Arco 33 in Bordeaux


Oh no! I wish you had gotten pics because I’m DYING to see irl! Didn’t realize it’s smaller tho... hmm


----------



## pinksky777

Minie26 said:


> i like the lavender color
> Do you know when they will start selling this online? Or are they already available in boutique?


Not sure but my SA says prob end of December or early January.


----------



## pinksky777

RT1 said:


> No, keep your kiwi...it is simply such a gorgeous color.


These bags are like addictive candy but I can’t own 3, I feel that would be ridiculous lol


----------



## amazing19

Minie26 said:


> i like the lavender color
> Do you know when they will start selling this online? Or are they already available in boutique?


I saw it in Singapore Bottega boutique last Saturday. Black mini Jodie with the new triangle zip. It is smaller as the edges are more curved. The bag is also shorter as compared to the previous model.
I was very shocked to see so much changes to the bag since I just got mine 2 weeks ago from Farfetch. If I knew that there will be so much changes to the bag (zip, shape), I would not rush into buying it before the price increase ...


----------



## gagabag

pinksky777 said:


> Just saw the resort 2021 mini jodie bags and I’m thinking they changed the shape of the jodie a tad to be more rounder! Not sure if that’s better or worse, guess I’ll have to wait to see IRL. But that grass green is making me re-think my kiwi jodie now!    What do you guys think of the new colors?! And do you think I should sell my kiwi jodie in favor of the grass???
> 
> View attachment 4908541
> View attachment 4908542
> View attachment 4908540
> View attachment 4908539


Oooh I think I prefer the yellow on this one over corn. I kind of like it rounder, reminiscent of the belly veneta from previous... I just wish I could go the boutiques


----------



## Minie26

amazing19 said:


> I saw it in Singapore Bottega boutique last Saturday. Black mini Jodie with the new triangle zip. It is smaller as the edges are more curved. The bag is also shorter as compared to the previous model.
> I was very shocked to see so much changes to the bag since I just got mine 2 weeks ago from Farfetch. If I knew that there will be so much changes to the bag (zip, shape), I would not rush into buying it before the price increase ...



Do you prefer the new model? Do you like the look of this new model than the previous one?
I kinda like the shape of the previous model tho..
Oh and did they increase the price in Singapore for this mini jodie?


----------



## amazing19

Minie26 said:


> Do you prefer the new model? Do you like the look of this new model than the previous one?
> I kinda like the shape of the previous model tho..
> Oh and did they increase the price in Singapore for this mini jodie?


The price increase was not as steep as I thought. SGD 2,450 -> SGD 2,550.

I prefer the old version because it has bigger capacity and look more proportional. This new shape is very round and short!

The new zip is quite cool with the triangle cut out. My zip is the one without engraving, hence I prefer the new zip as it has a more signature touch to it as compared to my current zip!


----------



## Minie26

amazing19 said:


> The price increase was not as steep as I thought. SGD 2,450 -> SGD 2,550.
> 
> I prefer the old version because it has bigger capacity and look more proportional. This new shape is very round and short!
> 
> The new zip is quite cool with the triangle cut out. My zip is the one without engraving, hence I prefer the new zip as it has a more signature touch to it as compared to my current zip!



Yes the new zip is a nice touch..
But why do they have to mess the shape..
I wonder if they gonna change the shape back to the old one after this...
I really like the lavender color tho..
But now i'm worried if they gonna change the shape again 
May i ask, how much did you pay for your jodie from Farfetch? 
I checked the price on farfetch and it is more expensive..USD2XXX


----------



## amazing19

Minie26 said:


> Yes the new zip is a nice touch..
> But why do they have to mess the shape..
> I wonder if they gonna change the shape back to the old one after this...
> I really like the lavender color tho..
> But now i'm worried if they gonna change the shape again
> May i ask, how much did you pay for your jodie from Farfetch?
> I checked the price on farfetch and it is more expensive..USD2XXX


Farfetch is selling at same retail price (USD 2,450) as Singapore boutique. I used a 10% promo code  
I like the lavender colour too. I regret not getting the bag earlier and missed out on ice blue.


----------



## pinksky777

amazing19 said:


> Farfetch is selling at same retail price (USD 2,450) as Singapore boutique. I used a 10% promo code
> I like the lavender colour too. I regret not getting the bag earlier and missed out on ice blue.


I’m happy I got my ice blue when I did, but I’m still very curious to see this new one I’m person but the price has went up more than $100 in the last two months alone! So crazy. Like the mini jodie is great but I’m not paying almost $2600 CAD for it that’s for sure. Back in March I payed $2300 for my ice blue and that was directly from Bottega.com!


----------



## amazing19

pinksky777 said:


> I’m happy I got my ice blue when I did, but I’m still very curious to see this new one I’m person but the price has went up more than $100 in the last two months alone! So crazy. Like the mini jodie is great but I’m not paying almost $2600 CAD for it that’s for sure. Back in March I payed $2300 for my ice blue and that was directly from Bottega.com!


I did not know it cost so much in Canada! I am curious why they changed the shape. I heard from the SA that they changed the shape based on feedback from customer (not sure if it is true because I was not paying much attention to what SA was saying. was busy examining the new bag). It is a big change in my opinion. Smaller capacity too!

Maybe this season they are going for more circular looking bags? I saw a new bag (mini bulb) on Bottega website. The base of Mini Bulb has the same curved vibes like mini jodie new shape.


----------



## pinksky777

amazing19 said:


> I did not know it cost so much in Canada! I am curious why they changed the shape. I heard from the SA that they changed the shape based on feedback from customer (not sure if it is true because I was not paying much attention to what SA was saying. was busy examining the new bag). It is a big change in my opinion. Smaller capacity too!
> 
> Maybe this season they are going for more circular looking bags? I saw a new bag (mini bulb) on Bottega website. The base of Mini Bulb has the same curved vibes like mini jodie new shape.


Yea our dollar is not good right now lol my SA also showed me this bag that kinda looks like the jodie but it doesn’t have the knot detail and it’s made up of wooden beads! Kinda like it but not for $3000


----------



## pinksky777

I actually just posted my kiwi jodie on kijiji because my SA told me she’s getting the new Jodie bags next week! So if I love the grass green so much in person, and of corse I get a good enough offer on my kiwi  I’ll be set haha...  I’ve been listing after the grass green since last fall 2019 and then they seemed to discontinue it! So maybe this is my chance. Also, I figure I’ll have one old jodie (my ice blue) and one new jodie if all goes well (my grass green)! Here’s a pic of Hailey Bieber wearing it and it makes me want it even more!


----------



## pinksky777

UPDATE!!! My SA just sent me these pics and guys... I’m in LOVE   I get why they changed the shape now, I actually much prefer the round (might not be the most favored opinion but lol)


----------



## babypanda

pinksky777 said:


> UPDATE!!! My SA just sent me these pics and guys... I’m in LOVE   I get why they changed the shape now, I actually much prefer the round (might not be the most favored opinion but lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4909840
> View attachment 4909841
> View attachment 4909842


Do you know if they also changed the shape of the bigger Jodie?


----------



## pinksky777

babypanda said:


> Do you know if they also changed the shape of the bigger Jodie?


She said the bigger one shouldn’t be changed because nobody complained about the shape in the medium.


----------



## babypanda

pinksky777 said:


> She said the bigger one shouldn’t be changed because nobody complained about the shape in the medium.


Thank you! That’s interesting. Why were people complaining about the shape of the mini Jodie? I only used mine a couple of times and am genuinely curious. Is it because of the restricted access? Maybe the new shape has more room between the handle and zipper
If you end up with both models please do a comparison for us


----------



## pinksky777

Yes I’m picking it up next week and I’ll do a comparison for sure!


----------



## pinksky777

babypanda said:


> Do you know if they also changed the shape of the bigger Jodie?


Actually the more I think about it, the medium jodie wouldn’t change because it is very rounded already compared to the mini. Now that they changed the mini it actually matches the others, just of corse on a smaller scale.


----------



## babypanda

pinksky777 said:


> Actually the more I think about it, the medium jodie wouldn’t change because it is very rounded already compared to the mini. Now that they changed the mini it actually matches the others, just of corse on a smaller scale.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4910124


True never realized that. What color is this bag? It’s really pretty


----------



## pinksky777

babypanda said:


> True never realized that. What color is this bag? It’s really pretty


No idea, I just took the pic from google to further prove my point lol


----------



## Minie26

amazing19 said:


> Farfetch is selling at same retail price (USD 2,450) as Singapore boutique. I used a 10% promo code
> I like the lavender colour too. I regret not getting the bag earlier and missed out on ice blue.


Me too
I missed out on the ice blue.
Now im not sure should i get the linoleum or the new jodie in lavender?
Which color did you get anyway?


----------



## amazing19

Minie26 said:


> Me too
> I missed out on the ice blue.
> Now im not sure should i get the linoleum or the new jodie in lavender?
> Which color did you get anyway?


I got black  waiting for pinksky777 review on the new jodie before rushing to buy again


----------



## Elle610

Hi everyone!

I tried on the newer version of Mini Jodie in Almond a few weeks ago in a BV boutique. Pics below if anyone wants to see a modshot and close up of the bag

Such a cute and chic bag!


----------



## pinksky777

Minie26 said:


> Me too
> I missed out on the ice blue.
> Now im not sure should i get the linoleum or the new jodie in lavender?
> Which color did you get anyway?


I’d go for the lavender hands down. It’s really pretty.


----------



## pinksky777

amazing19 said:


> I got black  waiting for pinksky777 review on the new jodie before rushing to buy again
> [/QUOre
> 
> 
> Elle610 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> I tried on the newer version of Mini Jodie in Almond a few weeks ago in a BV boutique. Pics below if anyone wants to see a modshot and close up of the bag
> 
> Such a cute and chic bag!
> 
> View attachment 4910993
> View attachment 4910994
> 
> 
> 
> It’s so funny because I find some colors suit certain shapes better! Like the almond here, I think looks best in the original jodie form. Though the new colors all suit the rounder shape imo. The reds would also be better suited with the round.
Click to expand...


----------



## amazing19

I like how the current bag look like after each use. The elongated and slouchy look. Hence, I am curious how the new shape will look like after putting things inside (instead of just stuffing paper).


----------



## Minie26

pinksky777 said:


> I’d go for the lavender hands down. It’s really pretty.


have you seen the new lavender irl?
do you think which photo is more accurate?
is it darker like the first pic or lighter as the second pic?


----------



## pinksky777

amazing19 said:


> I like how the current bag look like after each use. The elongated and slouchy look. Hence, I am curious how the new shape will look like after putting things inside (instead of just stuffing paper).


I think it will be more slouchy tbh


----------



## pinksky777

Minie26 said:


> have you seen the new lavender irl?
> do you think which photo is more accurate?
> is it darker like the first pic or lighter as the second pic?
> View attachment 4911234
> View attachment 4911240


It’s both. If I’ve learned anything from my kiwi jodie, it’s that these Bottega colors alwaysss look different depending on the lighting, what you wear etc... the only reason why it looks lighter in the last pic is because you can tell they used bright harsher lighting when taking the photo. The real color could very well be in between the two pics. Here’s the bag on Luisaviaroma.com for instance.


----------



## pinksky777

Now look at my grass green on Luisaviaroma... the one with the girl holding the bag is clearly the real color (or closest to), but the upfront one almost looks like a filter on the bag because the bright green is suddenly very muted down.


----------



## Minie26

pinksky777 said:


> Now look at my grass green on Luisaviaroma... the one with the girl holding the bag is clearly the real color (or closest to), but the upfront one almost looks like a filter on the bag because the bright green is suddenly very muted down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4911308
> View attachment 4911309



Thanks for the pics
Im sort of liking the new rounder shape in these pics


----------



## thundercloud

pinksky777 said:


> UPDATE!!! My SA just sent me these pics and guys... I’m in LOVE   I get why they changed the shape now, I actually much prefer the round (might not be the most favored opinion but lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4909840
> View attachment 4909841
> View attachment 4909842


Thank you so much for the comparison pic! Very helpful & those beautiful colors!  I love both styles, but I just got the black mini jodie in the older style since I need every bit of room I can get in a mini bag with my big cell phone.  The mini jodie bags are so flat out cute!


----------



## pinksky777

Minie26 said:


> Thanks for the pics
> Im sort of liking the new rounder shape in these pics


I feel like a lot of people will come to the dark side after seeing the new shape more and more lol


----------



## pinksky777

thundercloud said:


> Thank you so much for the comparison pic! Very helpful & those beautiful colors!  I love both styles, but I just got the black mini jodie in the older style since I need every bit of room I can get in a mini bag with my big cell phone.  The mini jodie bags are so flat out cute!


That I totally get, and I still love the old shape, it’s just a different vibe that’s all. I’m never getting rid of my ice blue, it’s got the perfect slouch!


----------



## muchstuff

pinksky777 said:


> I feel like a lot of people will come to the dark side after seeing the new shape more and more lol


I don’t think so, at least not a lot of TM fans. The wider intrecciato, the lack of special treatments...while nice enough and certainly popular, it’s just not the same quality any more.


----------



## pinksky777

muchstuff said:


> I don’t think so, at least not a lot of TM fans. The wider intrecciato, the lack of special treatments...while nice enough and certainly popular, it’s just not the same quality any more.


Well I have two old Bottega bags with the original intrecciato, and 3 (about to be 4) new Bottega intrecciato and to me they all seem fairly similar in quality. The aspect I love about the new larger weave is that it’s a tad edgier to the eye somehow. The old weave seems too old fashioned for my taste, as soft and amazing as it is, the new  ones are just as soft and supple. On a bigger note though, I find I’m hearing lots of chatter about hating on the new leads in a brand and any new styles whatsoever... the same is going on in Balenciaga, and I can’t seem pin point why people are so resistant to any newness from these brands?! Regardless of what the brand “was”, there’s clearly a good reason why they are updating old styles and creating a better overall aesthetic. Bottega veneta, as classic as they’ve always been, I haven’t known many people talk about their bags in well over ten-fifteen years, because they were just that, classic. It’s always nice to give a facelift to something that’s grown tired over the years, and look how big it’s become now! Making a product that is trendy BUT timeless (notice how I didn’t say classic) is no easy feat. Clearly they did something right.


----------



## babypanda

muchstuff said:


> I don’t think so, at least not a lot of TM fans. The wider intrecciato, the lack of special treatments...while nice enough and certainly popular, it’s just not the same quality any more.





pinksky777 said:


> Well I have two old Bottega bags with the original intrecciato, and 3 (about to be 4) new Bottega intrecciato and to me they all seem fairly similar in quality. The aspect I love about the new larger weave is that it’s a tad edgier to the eye somehow. The old weave seems too old fashioned for my taste, as soft and amazing as it is, the new  ones are just as soft and supple. On a bigger note though, I find I’m hearing lots of chatter about hating on the new leads in a brand and any new styles whatsoever... the same is going on in Balenciaga, and I can’t seem pin point why people are so resistant to any newness from these brands?! Regardless of what the brand “was”, there’s clearly a good reason why they are updating old styles and creating a better overall aesthetic. Bottega veneta, as classic as they’ve always been, I haven’t known many people talk about their bags in well over ten-fifteen years, because they were just that, classic. It’s always nice to give a facelift to something that’s grown tired over the years, and look how big it’s become now! Making a product that is trendy BUT timeless (notice how I didn’t say classic) is no easy feat. Clearly they did something right.


I also have both intrecciatos (the classic and the new bigger weave).
I kind of agree with both of you. In my opinion, quality wise, the classic leather feels more luxurious and the tighter weave makes it sturdier (no gaps seen on the folds). The new leather is definitely more edgy and modern, and clearly appeals to the younger crowd. Also BV adopted a new marketing strategy which is making them more popular. This strategy kind of turns me off, like Dior. They start feeling like fast fashion especially as they keep constantly changing the same bag every season, wether it’s the Jodie (first the zipper now the shape), the pouch (now with chain), the cassette... I really dislike this because when I pay such a steep price for a bag, I’d like it to last more than 1 season. 
As for the functionality, when I carry my medium Jodie, I feel I need to be extra careful with the leather. I don’t feel the same with the classic veneta. The leather on the latter is way stronger and can take a beating. Also I realized the the classic Veneta is more comfortable to wear as it sits flat under the shoulder while the Jodie is more bulky. 
Honestly I am regretting buying the medium Jodie. I didn’t really get much use out of it yet. Hope I’ll change my mind once the pandemic is over. As for the mini Jodie, I still like it for special outings. It’s cute and stylish, but will not be purchasing more colors, especially with the constant design changes. I like my bags to serve me for many years, that’s why I buy luxury brands


----------



## pinksky777

babypanda said:


> I also have both intrecciatos (the classic and the new bigger weave).
> I kind of agree with both of you. In my opinion, quality wise, the classic leather feels more luxurious and the tighter weave makes it sturdier (no gaps seen on the folds). The new leather is definitely more edgy and modern, and clearly appeals to the younger crowd. Also BV adopted a new marketing strategy which is making them more popular. This strategy kind of turns me off, like Dior. They start feeling like fast fashion especially as they keep constantly changing the same bag every season, wether it’s the Jodie (first the zipper now the shape), the pouch (now with chain), the cassette... I really dislike this because when I pay such a steep price for a bag, I’d like it to last more than 1 season.
> As for the functionality, when I carry my medium Jodie, I feel I need to be extra careful with the leather. I don’t feel the same with the classic veneta. The leather on the latter is way stronger and can take a beating. Also I realized the the classic Veneta is more comfortable to wear as it sits flat under the shoulder while the Jodie is more bulky.
> Honestly I am regretting buying the medium Jodie. I didn’t really get much use out of it yet. Hope I’ll change my mind once the pandemic is over. As for the mini Jodie, I still like it for special outings. It’s cute and stylish, but will not be purchasing more colors, especially with the constant design changes. I like my bags to serve me for many years, that’s why I buy luxury brands


I totally agree with the whole “fast fashion” thing, it can be frustrating when you get excited and buy a new bag and then something new comes out a few month later... HOWEVER I don’t think that’s going to be the norm for Bottega, it’s really just because of all the complaints on the shape of the mini Jodie from day one. Even myself, I didn’t pull the trigger on my ice jodie right off the bat because there was always something about the overall shape that turned me off. Now that I see the changes they did I realize it wasn’t round enough for my liking I suppose. I LOVED the medium jodie and almost even bought it in caramel instead of my large caramel intrecciato pouch! Now I’m happy I purchased the pouch because the shoulder aspect would really bother me long term. You have to just go with your gut and what pulls on your heartstrings! I also want to mention that while I am OBSESSED with all my bags for different reasons, and while I do own a few timeless bags that I will most likely nvr sell, I am NOT married to my bags! I don’t think it’s realistic to buy a bag and expect that you’re going to love it and wear it forever. There are exceptions to the rule of corse, but overall I will grow tired of some of my bags eventually... and I made peace with that! If I want a new bag I first see if I can let go of something that isn’t serving any purpose to me anymore, so that way I don’t really go out of pocket and I still feel like my collection is fresh and exciting. I’m not collecting bags just to collect ya know?


----------



## babypanda

pinksky777 said:


> I totally agree with the whole “fast fashion” thing, it can be frustrating when you get excited and buy a new bag and then something new comes out a few month later... HOWEVER I don’t think that’s going to be the norm for Bottega, it’s really just because of all the complaints on the shape of the mini Jodie from day one. Even myself, I didn’t pull the trigger on my ice jodie right off the bat because there was always something about the overall shape that turned me off. Now that I see the changes they did I realize it wasn’t round enough for my liking I suppose. I LOVED the medium jodie and almost even bought it in caramel instead of my large caramel intrecciato pouch! Now I’m happy I purchased the pouch because the shoulder aspect would really bother me long term. You have to just go with your gut and what pulls on your heartstrings! I also want to mention that while I am OBSESSED with all my bags for different reasons, and while I do own a few timeless bags that I will most likely nvr sell, I am NOT married to my bags! I don’t think it’s realistic to buy a bag and expect that you’re going to love it and wear it forever. There are exceptions to the rule of corse, but overall I will grow tired of some of my bags eventually... and I made peace with that! If I want a new bag I first see if I can let go of something that isn’t serving any purpose to me anymore, so that way I don’t really go out of pocket and I still feel like my collection is fresh and exciting. I’m not collecting bags just to collect ya know?


Agreed. Same for me. I recently sold 5 bags because I fell out of love. One was the Hermes evelyne GM, a classic that just didn’t make my heart sing anymore. Which is why I’m annoyed with the new BV.  When you pay in the price range of Hermes and Chanel for BV, it would be nice if they could keep some resale value.


----------



## muchstuff

pinksky777 said:


> I totally agree with the whole “fast fashion” thing, it can be frustrating when you get excited and buy a new bag and then something new comes out a few month later... HOWEVER I don’t think that’s going to be the norm for Bottega, it’s really just because of all the complaints on the shape of the mini Jodie from day one. Even myself, I didn’t pull the trigger on my ice jodie right off the bat because there was always something about the overall shape that turned me off. Now that I see the changes they did I realize it wasn’t round enough for my liking I suppose. I LOVED the medium jodie and almost even bought it in caramel instead of my large caramel intrecciato pouch! Now I’m happy I purchased the pouch because the shoulder aspect would really bother me long term. You have to just go with your gut and what pulls on your heartstrings! I also want to mention that while I am OBSESSED with all my bags for different reasons, and while I do own a few timeless bags that I will most likely nvr sell, I am NOT married to my bags! I don’t think it’s realistic to buy a bag and expect that you’re going to love it and wear it forever. There are exceptions to the rule of corse, but overall I will grow tired of some of my bags eventually... and I made peace with that! If I want a new bag I first see if I can let go of something that isn’t serving any purpose to me anymore, so that way I don’t really go out of pocket and I still feel like my collection is fresh and exciting. I’m not collecting bags just to collect ya know?


Both of you have made some very legitimate points. I was commenting specifically on bringing long time TM buyers over to the "dark side" as mentioned in your post, @pinksky777 . I do think the change in intrecciato is a big turn off for many long-time BV lovers. While it may seem edgier to some, I'd like to see it five to ten years from now. My suspicion is that there will be gaps in the weave due to the lack of tightness, you see that already in some of the new bags. I just don't think it's going to stand up as well as the tighter, narrower weave. I do agree that some of the TM styles looked dated and could be described as "matronly", but there were many that I loved and quite a few that are in my collection.

I don't mind the look of some of DL's styles at all, but I've read posts saying how impractical some of the styles are, zippers that don't work well, opening that are too small. Perhaps the changes (specifically to the Jodie) are a result of that. But I do wonder if we weren't in the age of the influencer if DL's creations would be anywhere near as popular. TM built a very loyal fan base without social media and influencers while TM's bags were flooding social media and there's a large faction who simply have to have the newest shiny thing out there. It'll be interesting to see if they stand the test of time, both stylewise and structurally. I'm also curious to see what some of the styles will look like after the leather has softened and relaxed.

Regarding Balenciaga, I'm surprised you're still hearing anti-Gvasalia chatter, he's been artistic director now for quite a few seasons. He came to Bal with his Vetement fan base and really seemed to be designing for them rather than the existing Bal lovers at the time. I find most of his current stuff to be kind of dull (think the Ville) but I think he knocked it out of the park with the Neo. Although I'm not sure what that shape with look like once it's fully broken in.

Another thing with both brands is the use of logos. Both Bal and BV were "quiet" brands in that they didn't have visible logos. Daniel Lee is nowhere near as bad as Gvasalia in that respect, he went totally overboard IMHO.


----------



## pinksky777

babypanda said:


> Agreed. Same for me. I recently sold 5 bags because I fell out of love. One was the Hermes evelyne GM, a classic that just didn’t make my heart sing anymore. Which is why I’m annoyed with the new BV.  When you pay in the price range of Hermes and Chanel for BV, it would be nice if they could keep some resale value.


I’ve heard that the resale value is pretty good actually! I already have like 5 amazing offers for my kiwi jodie that is pretty much giving me the amount I initially payed for the bag. I didn’t expect that because the bag itself is a very bright, unusual color and not everyone’s taste so... I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## muchstuff

pinksky777 said:


> I’ve heard that the resale value is pretty good actually! I already have like 5 amazing offers for my kiwi jodie that is pretty much giving me the amount I initially payed for the bag. I didn’t expect that because the bag itself is a very bright, unusual color and not everyone’s taste so... I was pleasantly surprised.


That doesn't surprise me as the Jodie is so hot right now. I love the kiwi colour personally.


----------



## babypanda

pinksky777 said:


> I’ve heard that the resale value is pretty good actually! I already have like 5 amazing offers for my kiwi jodie that is pretty much giving me the amount I initially payed for the bag. I didn’t expect that because the bag itself is a very bright, unusual color and not everyone’s taste so... I was pleasantly surprised.


They are reselling well at the moment because they are in fashion. Let’s see a couple of years down the line. 
But it’s great that you are able to get your money back. I like the new colors and I look forward to seeing pix of your new bag


----------



## pinksky777

muchstuff said:


> Both of you have made some very legitimate points. I was commenting specifically on bringing long time TM buyers over to the "dark side" as mentioned in your post, @pinksky777 . I do think the change in intrecciato is a big turn off for many long-time BV lovers. While it may seem edgier to some, I'd like to see it five to ten years from now. My suspicion is that there will be gaps in the weave due to the lack of tightness, you see that already in some of the new bags. I just don't think it's going to stand up as well as the tighter, narrower weave. I do agree that some of the TM styles looked dated and could be described as "matronly", but there were many that I loved and quite a few that are in my collection.
> 
> I don't mind the look of some of DL's styles at all, but I've read posts saying how impractical some of the styles are, zippers that don't work well, opening that are too small. Perhaps the changes (specifically to the Jodie) are a result of that. But I do wonder if we weren't in the age of the influencer if DL's creations would be anywhere near as popular. TM built a very loyal fan base without social media and influencers while TM's bags were flooding social media and there's a large faction who simply have to have the newest shiny thing out there. It'll be interesting to see if they stand the test of time, both stylewise and structurally. I'm also curious to see what some of the styles will look like after the leather has softened and relaxed.
> 
> Regarding Balenciaga, I'm surprised you're still hearing anti-Gvasalia chatter, he's been artistic director now for quite a few seasons. He came to Bal with his Vetement fan base and really seemed to be designing for them rather than the existing Bal lovers at the time. I find most of his current stuff to be kind of dull (think the Ville) but I think he knocked it out of the park with the Neo. Although I'm not sure what that shape with look like once it's fully broken in.
> 
> Another thing with both brands is the use of logos. Both Bal and BV were "quiet" brands in that they didn't have visible logos. Daniel Lee is nowhere near as bad as Gvasalia in that respect, he went totally overboard IMHO.


I’ll start by addressing the weave topic. Nobody knows exactly how the new Bottega bags are go into age after 5-10 yrs, that’s yet to be seen of corse. That said, if they DO happen to not age as amazing as I would perhaps like, then adios!  The only bag in my bv collection that I plan on keeping for a looong time is my large caramel intrecciato. The shape is something that is timeless and yet also fresh. The color is prob my fave brown shade of all time as well so that helps. Now I’ve personally never had any problems with any of my new or old bv bags regarding the zipper or openings etc...but I also don’t have crazy perfect expectations for my handbags in general. If I love a handbag enough, I won’t really care if I can get in and out of it as easily as some of my other bags. As for Balenciaga, I was obsessed with the city bags for a good decade and then I became bored of the brand entirely until I got my hourglass at last September. It was the first bag that really made me rethink Balenciaga as that cool, effortless brand they once were. I just got my nano neo classic and it’s the exact same feeling! It’s the amazing city bag but with the structured appeal I was missing out of buying all these bv’s lately lol In fact, I think that’s why I originally fell in love with the pouch initially, it reminded me of my smooshy soft Balenciaga city bags I had back in the day! Now regarding the logos, I always hated them. They’re so tacky and tasteless imo. That’s why I was nvr a fan of Chanel and I probably nvr will be, if only because it screams “look at me, I’m wearing a Chanel bag”. I’d be curious to see if these women would even still like the bag if we ripped off the Chanel logo, ya know? I love Daniel Lee for the simplicity of his bags, no logos needed! Now I have seen some resort 2021 bags irl that are odd... to say the least (I’m looking at you belt pouch). But we cannot expect him to create a hit every single time, it’s not realistic.


----------



## pinksky777

muchstuff said:


> That doesn't surprise me as the Jodie is so hot right now. I love the kiwi colour personally.


Yes but many women are afraid of unusual colored bags. They don’t know what to wear with it etc..


----------



## muchstuff

pinksky777 said:


> I’ll start by addressing the weave topic. Nobody knows exactly how the new Bottega bags are go into age after 5-10 yrs, that’s yet to be seen of corse. That said, if they DO happen to not age as amazing as I would perhaps like, then adios!  The only bag in my bv collection that I plan on keeping for a looong time is my large caramel intrecciato. The shape is something that is timeless and yet also fresh. The color is prob my fave brown shade of all time as well so that helps. Now I’ve personally never had any problems with any of my new or old bv bags regarding the zipper or openings etc...but I also don’t have crazy perfect expectations for my handbags in general. If I love a handbag enough, I won’t really care if I can get in and out of it as easily as some of my other bags. As for Balenciaga, I was obsessed with the city bags for a good decade and then I became bored of the brand entirely until I got my hourglass at last September. It was the first bag that really made me rethink Balenciaga as that cool, effortless brand they once were. I just got my nano neo classic and it’s the exact same feeling! It’s the amazing city bag but with the structured appeal I was missing out of buying all these bv’s lately lol In fact, I think that’s why I originally fell in love with the pouch initially, it reminded me of my smooshy soft Balenciaga city bags I had back in the day! Now regarding the logos, I always hated them. They’re so tacky and tasteless imo. That’s why I was nvr a fan of Chanel and I probably nvr will be, if only because it screams “look at me, I’m wearing a Chanel bag”. I’d be curious to see if these women would even still like the bag if we ripped off the Chanel logo, ya know? I love Daniel Lee for the simplicity of his bags, no logos needed! Now I have seen some resort 2021 bags irl that are odd... to say the least (I’m looking at you belt pouch). But we cannot expect him to create a hit every single time, it’s not realistic.


Here's hoping the bags do age well. There are a couple styles that I could maybe be tempted by on the pre-loved market down the road if they still look good after a few years. The price hikes on both brands have made them out of my reach new.


----------



## muchstuff

pinksky777 said:


> Yes but many women are afraid of unusual colored bags. They don’t know what to wear with it etc..


That's true. Bags in the chartreuse range have long been favourites of mine, to me it's a very neutral colour that works with a lot.


----------



## pinksky777

muchstuff said:


> Here's hoping the bags do age well. There are a couple styles that I could maybe be tempted by on the pre-loved market down the road if they still look good after a few years. The price hikes on both brands have made them out of my reach new.


They are getting wayyy too expensive I have to say. The mini Jodie alone has gone up like $150 plus dollars since March!


----------



## pinksky777

muchstuff said:


> That's true. Bags in the chartreuse range have long been favourites of mine, to me it's a very neutral colour that works with a lot.


It is almost a neutral I agree.


----------



## muchstuff

pinksky777 said:


> They are getting wayyy too expensive I have to say. The mini Jodie alone has gone up like $150 plus dollars since March!


The change of artistic director always seems to be an excuse to hike prices!


----------



## pinksky777

muchstuff said:


> The change of artistic director always seems to be an excuse to hike prices!


That’s why I’m not going to purchase anything anymore unless I’m truly IN LOVE.


----------



## ayao2913

Can I use the mini Jodie as a shoulder bag (instead of hand carried)?  I would want to try it out at the boutique but my city is in lockdown right now


----------



## pinksky777

Well I wanted to do a comparison and reveal this week but my SA just said that their experiencing delays in their shipments from Italy so they might not even get my jodie till next week, even though the release date for this collection is the 27th She said it COULD come this week but it’s so crazy right now who knows... man I can’t wait for the world to go back to normal, for many many reasons.


----------



## babypanda

ayao2913 said:


> Can I use the mini Jodie as a shoulder bag (instead of hand carried)?  I would want to try it out at the boutique but my city is in lockdown right now


Sorry but there’s no way anyone can carry the mini under their shoulder. I would say even on the crook of the arm would be hard if you don’t have slim arms


----------



## telrunya

Hi! Do u experience a lot of wear and tear on the mini Jodie zip area? Saw the display piece in store and there’s already fraying.


----------



## pinksky777

telrunya said:


> Hi! Do u experience a lot of wear and tear on the mini Jodie zip area? Saw the display piece in store and there’s already fraying.


Not at all whatsoever, and I don’t super baby my bags.


----------



## RT1

pinksky777 said:


> Well I wanted to do a comparison and reveal this week but my SA just said that their experiencing delays in their shipments from Italy so they might not even get my jodie till next week, even though the release date for this collection is the 27th She said it COULD come this week but it’s so crazy right now who knows... *man I can’t wait for the world to go back to normal, for many many reasons.*


Isn't this the truth?
I'm so with you on this statement.


----------



## pinksky777

RT1 said:


> Isn't this the truth?
> I'm so with you on this statement.


Soon enough! Positive thinking


----------



## pinksky777

Well I finally got my bag today and boy was I a whole lotta confused lol there’s so many beautiful unexpected bags for the cruise collection I was rlly taken off guard! I’ll post all the pics I took even though they’re not all jodies (srry), and I’ll take a better pic of my new grass jodie tomorrow in better lighting.


----------



## 880

pinksky777 said:


> I’d be curious to see if these women would even still like the bag if we ripped off the Chanel logo,


I’m a fan of the mini reissue bc of the lack of logo and the aged leather. i particularly sought out the so black chevron bc I was tired of the regular quilting.

I agree re Balenciaga. Love the new bags there.


----------



## thundercloud

pinksky777 said:


> Well I finally got my bag today and boy was I a whole lotta confused lol there’s so many beautiful unexpected bags for the cruise collection I was rlly taken off guard! I’ll post all the pics I took even though they’re not all jodies (srry), and I’ll take a better pic of my new grass jodie tomorrow in better lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4918141
> View attachment 4918142
> View attachment 4918143
> View attachment 4918144
> View attachment 4918145


All those pretty colors!!


----------



## gagabag

pinksky777 said:


> Well I finally got my bag today and boy was I a whole lotta confused lol there’s so many beautiful unexpected bags for the cruise collection I was rlly taken off guard! I’ll post all the pics I took even though they’re not all jodies (srry), and I’ll take a better pic of my new grass jodie tomorrow in better lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4918141
> View attachment 4918142
> View attachment 4918143
> View attachment 4918144
> View attachment 4918145


Love the colours! What did you think about the new yellow - buttercup vs kiwi?


----------



## pinksky777

thundercloud said:


> All those pretty colors!!


I know right! I wanted to walk out with 5 bags not one haha


----------



## pinksky777

gagabag said:


> Love the colours! What did you think about the new yellow - buttercup vs kiwi?


I actually am not a fan. I LOVE a good yellow bag but it has to be a more muted mellow yellow, this one reminded me of The Magic School Bus


----------



## gagabag

pinksky777 said:


> I actually am not a fan. I LOVE a good yellow bag but it has to be a more muted mellow yellow, this one reminded me of The Magic School Bus


Thanks, that's very helpful! I'm the opposite - I don't like muted yellow - I mean it's the colour of the sun, it has to be bright!


----------



## Minie26

pinksky777 said:


> Well I finally got my bag today and boy was I a whole lotta confused lol there’s so many beautiful unexpected bags for the cruise collection I was rlly taken off guard! I’ll post all the pics I took even though they’re not all jodies (srry), and I’ll take a better pic of my new grass jodie tomorrow in better lighting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4918141
> View attachment 4918142
> View attachment 4918143
> View attachment 4918144
> View attachment 4918145



i like how the lavender looks in the third pic , the one with grass jodie and lavender mini pouch  and lavender jodie. 
in other pics it looks darker


----------



## NYERINLONDON

pinksky777 said:


> Well I have two old Bottega bags with the original intrecciato, and 3 (about to be 4) new Bottega intrecciato and to me they all seem fairly similar in quality. The aspect I love about the new larger weave is that it’s a tad edgier to the eye somehow. The old weave seems too old fashioned for my taste, as soft and amazing as it is, the new  ones are just as soft and supple. On a bigger note though, I find I’m hearing lots of chatter about hating on the new leads in a brand and any new styles whatsoever... the same is going on in Balenciaga, and I can’t seem pin point why people are so resistant to any newness from these brands?! Regardless of what the brand “was”, there’s clearly a good reason why they are updating old styles and creating a better overall aesthetic. Bottega veneta, as classic as they’ve always been, I haven’t known many people talk about their bags in well over ten-fifteen years, because they were just that, classic. It’s always nice to give a facelift to something that’s grown tired over the years, and look how big it’s become now! Making a product that is trendy BUT timeless (notice how I didn’t say classic) is no easy feat. Clearly they did something right.


1000000000% agree with all of this.


----------



## RT1

Change in inevitable in everything.
Some embrace the newness of it, while others pine for the same good stuff they are used to.
This world would be so dull if there was never any change in anything.   
Preface that by saying....change for the better.   

I love many classic designs and I also love the newer, edgier items being brought out.
But, that's JMHO for all it matters.


----------



## pinksky777

gagabag said:


> Thanks, that's very helpful! I don't like muted yellow too - I mean it's the colour of the sun, it has to be bright!


Yea it’s definitely not bright, it’s more


RT1 said:


> Change in inevitable in everything.
> Some embrace the newness of it, while others pine for the same good stuff they are used to.
> This world would be so dull if there was never any change in anything.
> Preface that by saying....change for the better.
> 
> I love many classic designs and I also love the newer, edgier items being brought out.
> But, that's JMHO for all it matters.


Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## RT1

pinksky777 said:


> Yea it’s definitely not bright, it’s more
> 
> Truer words have never been spoken.


----------



## pinksky777

While it’s not an official reveal or anything, I thought I’d share some comparison shots of all my mini jodies, including my new grass! Just to help anyone who’s having a hard time deciding between the two styles.


----------



## babypanda

pinksky777 said:


> While it’s not an official reveal or anything, I thought I’d share some comparison shots of all my mini jodies, including my new grass! Just to help anyone who’s having a hard time deciding between the two styles.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4919523
> View attachment 4919524
> View attachment 4919525
> View attachment 4919526
> View attachment 4919527


Thank you for sharing. I love the colors. They look like Easter eggs


----------



## pinksky777

babypanda said:


> Thank you for sharing. I love the colors. They look like Easter eggs


Hahah Easter eggs, that’s so cute!


----------



## babypanda

pinksky777 said:


> Hahah Easter eggs, that’s so cute!


Do you have any comments to make regarding the shape difference? Did u find it makes a difference for functionality or what fits in the bag?


----------



## pinksky777

babypanda said:


> Do you have any comments to make regarding the shape difference? Did u find it makes a difference for functionality or what fits in the bag?


There’s really not any difference in the amount it can fit tbh. The original jodie has these corners that don’t make fitting stiff any easier. Now aesthetically speaking, I find the new shape to be more appealing. Maybe that’s not everyone, but it’s just my opinion. I figured at least I’d have one old jodie and one new jodie in my collection (sold the kiwi) and I’m not planning on buying anymore. Especially since I just bought The Clip as well that I’m SUPER stoked about (reveal coming soon). The zipper is the same it’s just got the triangle part but it’s not some huge difference.


----------



## CM SF

pinksky777 said:


> There’s really not any difference in the amount it can fit tbh. The original jodie has these corners that don’t make fitting stiff any easier. Now aesthetically speaking, I find the new shape to be more appealing. Maybe that’s not everyone, but it’s just my opinion. I figured at least I’d have one old jodie and one new jodie in my collection (sold the kiwi) and I’m not planning on buying anymore. Especially since I just bought The Clip as well that I’m SUPER stoked about (reveal coming soon). The zipper is the same it’s just got the triangle part but it’s not some huge difference.


Do you find it easier to access the interior of the newer style?

I bought the mini Jodie in Kiwi but had to return it because I could not get my things in and out easily lol.


----------



## pinksky777

CM SF said:


> Do you find it easier to access the interior of the newer style?
> 
> I bought the mini Jodie in Kiwi but had to return it because I could not get my things in and out easily lol.


Hmm... if there is a change it could be a tad easier, but it’s not some dramatic difference. If that was really something that bothered you enough to return the first Jodie, than I would say that this bag wouldn’t suit you either.


----------



## CM SF

pinksky777 said:


> Hmm... if there is a change it could be a tad easier, but it’s not some dramatic difference. If that was really something that bothered you enough to return the first Jodie, than I would say that this bag wouldn’t suit you either.


You are probably right, I love the style so much but ease of use is super important to me! Enjoy!


----------



## pinksky777

CM SF said:


> You are probably right, I love the style so much but ease of use is super important to me! Enjoy!


That’s how it should be! We’re not here to tailor our lives around handbags, they have to tailor to our individual wants and needs.


----------



## imlvholic

I’ve been eyeing this cute bag for sometime now. I went to check it out 3 weeks ago & really fell  in love, but did not pull the trigger just yet. I’ve never had a Bottega bag before & been thinking between a Prada re-nylon bag or the Mini Jodies. Yesterday, I decided to check the Mini Jodie again, especially they just have the new colors. The purple is so beautiful but I don’t like the new round shape. It’s smaller than the original squarish one which I preferred because it fits most of my stuff. I love the bright colors too, but decided on the black. So bummed, the price just increased a few days ago, I wish I’ve bought it earlier. Since I live in Hawaii & prices here on premium handbags are 20-25% cheaper than mainland anyways, I bought it. The SA also mentioned that there’s gonna be another price increase in January 2021 & they will only be making the round shape.


----------



## pinksky777

imlvholic said:


> I’ve been eyeing this cute bag for sometime now. I went to check it out 3 weeks ago & really fell  in love, but did not pull the trigger just yet. I’ve never had a Bottega bag before & been thinking between a Prada re-nylon bag or the Mini Jodies. Yesterday, I decided to check the Mini Jodie again, especially they just have the new colors. The purple is so beautiful but I don’t like the new round shape. It’s smaller than the original squarish one which I preferred because it fits most of my stuff. I love the bright colors too, but decided on the black. So bummed, the price just increased a few days ago, I wish I’ve bought it earlier. Since I live in Hawaii & prices here on premium handbags are 20-25% cheaper than mainland anyways, I bought it. The SA also mentioned that there’s gonna be another price increase in January 2021 & they will only be making the round shape.


That’s funny, my SA told me that they’re going to continue to still get the older mini  jodie bags as well because they realize ppl like both.


----------



## babypanda

imlvholic said:


> I’ve been eyeing this cute bag for sometime now. I went to check it out 3 weeks ago & really fell  in love, but did not pull the trigger just yet. I’ve never had a Bottega bag before & been thinking between a Prada re-nylon bag or the Mini Jodies. Yesterday, I decided to check the Mini Jodie again, especially they just have the new colors. The purple is so beautiful but I don’t like the new round shape. It’s smaller than the original squarish one which I preferred because it fits most of my stuff. I love the bright colors too, but decided on the black. So bummed, the price just increased a few days ago, I wish I’ve bought it earlier. Since I live in Hawaii & prices here on premium handbags are 20-25% cheaper than mainland anyways, I bought it. The SA also mentioned that there’s gonna be another price increase in January 2021 & they will only be making the round shape.


Congrats on your mini Jodie. You can’t go wrong with black. I also prefer the older squarish shape. The new one feels a bit childish for me. Great you scored one before it’s discontinued


----------



## pinksky777

babypanda said:


> Congrats on your mini Jodie. You can’t go wrong with black. I also prefer the older squarish shape. The new one feels a bit childish for me. Great you scored one before it’s discontinued


It’s not going to be discontinued, they’re going to still sell both for the time being. Now what happens a year or two from now  who knows. Either way I’m happy I own one of each.


----------



## pinksky777

Nothing beets this green  (I suppose is exactly why they brought it back from a few seasons ago). My SA said that she had 4 units and they all sold out the first day! Thankfully I was the first to stop by that morning so I got to choose between the 4 lol I’m super picky and I wanted the handle and bottom to be perfect. I’m so so happy I didn’t buy the whirl in this color a couple months back, it was clear I was just looking for SOMETHING in this grass green. I honestly think it’s going to be the new Ice, where you won’t be able to find it a couple months from now. My advice to anyone eyeing a mini jodie in ANY color, is to buy it now because the black/white etc.. aren’t seasonal and can bought all year round whereas the colors typically don’t come back. If they do it’s probably not going to be in the same style bag. I should also mention that any Bottega bag is better to be bought in person through the boutique because all bags aren’t made alike (since handmade) and the softness factor varies from bag to bag. This Jodie is by far the most buttery soft out of all three Jodie bags I owned.


----------



## imlvholic

pinksky777 said:


> That’s funny, my SA told me that they’re going to continue to still get the older mini  jodie bags as well because they realize ppl like both.


I hope they’ll still make the square, because i maybe adding another one next year


----------



## imlvholic

babypanda said:


> Congrats on your mini Jodie. You can’t go wrong with black. I also prefer the older squarish shape. The new one feels a bit childish for me. Great you scored one before it’s discontinued


At first I wanted the kiwi or orange, but as I keep seeing people’s pics online, I decided that the neutral black or the beige are the easiest to wear for me since this is my first Bottega. Maybe later, if i really like this bag, I’ll go with a stunning color in the square shape of course. I wish they’ll make a size up, inbetween the min & small. That would be an ideal size.


----------



## pinksky777

imlvholic said:


> I hope they’ll still make the square, because i maybe adding another one next year


They should be! The main reason they even changed it is because the style is supposed to be a hobo and people seemed to think that the roundness made more “hobo type”. Which I kinda have to agree. When I got my Ice jodie in early March it was sold out everywhere and my boutique didn’t get any so I had no choice but to order off the BV site (which I hated because I wanted to see irl). So when I finally received it, I was super disappointed in the overall structure of the bag. It looked awkward and stiff and kinda like an odd croissant lol It wasn’t until I put a small water bottle in it and left on a door handle in my house for a few days that it stretched out a tad and had more of that cool slouch that I initially craved.


----------



## pinksky777

imlvholic said:


> At first I wanted the kiwi or orange, but as I keep seeing people’s pics online, I decided that the neutral black or the beige are the easiest to wear for me since this is my first Bottega. Maybe later, if i really like this bag, I’ll go with a stunning color in the square shape of course. I wish they’ll make a size up, inbetween the min & small. That would be an ideal size.


The orange was bananas! I wish I had jumped on that when it was available, but I had already owned a pouch 20 in the light orange so I couldn’t justify. The size fits more than you would think though! My SA said she would laugh every time someone would buy the cassette bag thinking there would be more room than the mini jodie lol It was actually the opposite! The cassette honestly doesn’t fit much at all, it just appears to because it’s so puffy.


----------



## Linaprotea

pinksky777 said:


> The orange was bananas! I wish I had jumped on that when it was available, but I had already owned a pouch 20 in the light orange so I couldn’t justify. The size fits more than you would think though! My SA said she would laugh every time someone would buy the cassette bag thinking there would be more room than the mini jodie lol It was actually the opposite! The cassette honestly doesn’t fit much at all, it just appears to because it’s so puffy.


Are you talking about new mini Jodie or old one? I like the style of new one more but is it still spacious?


----------



## pinksky777

Linaprotea said:


> Are you talking about new mini Jodie or old one? I like the style of new one more but is it still spacious?


In terms of size comparison to the cassette I’m referring to the old (but the new as well). There’s not much difference in size between the old and new mini jodie, contrary to what some say. It’s only lacking the half an inch or so in the corners of the bag so I’m not sure what that would be useful for lol It truly all comes down to which shape you prefer aesthetically. Forget the size difference, because if that slight inch is going to deter you then you should be buying a larger bag to begin with.


----------



## Minie26

pinksky777 said:


> The orange was bananas! I wish I had jumped on that when it was available, but I had already owned a pouch 20 in the light orange so I couldn’t justify. The size fits more than you would think though! My SA said she would laugh every time someone would buy the cassette bag thinking there would be more room than the mini jodie lol It was actually the opposite! The cassette honestly doesn’t fit much at all, it just appears to because it’s so puffy.



Hi, do you have the mini pouch 20 in the intrecciato leather or smooth leather?
Can you compare the size of the mini pouch 20 with the mini jodie?
Can they fit about the same items?
Do you recommend the mini pouch 20?


----------



## pinksky777

Minie26 said:


> Hi, do you have the mini pouch 20 in the intrecciato leather or smooth leather?
> Can you compare the size of the mini pouch 20 with the mini jodie?
> Can they fit about the same items?
> Do you recommend the mini pouch 20?


Yes I had the pouch 20 in smooth light orange. I sold it a few months back because as much as I loved the color, it was just way too small for me. I had to always maneuver my phone to fit properly,  and then if I wanted to take out something  else it was a pain in the a**. So all in all, the mini jodie fits MUCH more.


----------



## pinksky777

Electric


----------



## Harper Quinn

I’m not a purple fan but this grape jodie won my heart. Its brown/black undertones enables a lot mixing and matching.


----------



## pinksky777

Harper Quinn said:


> I’m not a purple fan but this grape jodie won my heart. Its brown/black undertones enables a lot mixing and matching.


Congrats!


----------



## RT1

pinksky777 said:


> Electric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4930808


This one is just so incredibly stunning in its color.     
I'm going to have to check one of these out immediately.


----------



## ctripbx

pinksky777 said:


> Electric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4930808


Is the new shape slouchy when things are inside? I have the original shape and wanted another original in black but can’t seem to find it anywhere. I only see the new version so I’m really torn as to whether I should get it or not. Have you noticed pros and cons of the new compared to the old? Slouchy-ness?


----------



## Swathi

Should I get the mini jodie in Lavendar or the new Grass color? The buttergold and grape are also tempting


----------



## gagabag

Swathi said:


> Should I get the mini jodie in Lavendar or the new Grass color? The buttergold and grape are also tempting


Lavender looks dreamy!


----------



## Kookiliz

Swathi said:


> Should I get the mini jodie in Lavendar or the new Grass color? The buttergold and grape are also tempting


I think the lavender is gorgeous, and as it’s got a bit of grey to it I think it works with more colours! You might be a bit stuck with the green as can only wear more neutrals (in my opinion). If I didn’t already have the ice blue I’d get the lavender!


----------



## wishiwasinLA

pinksky777 said:


> Yes I had the pouch 20 in smooth light orange. I sold it a few months back because as much as I loved the color, it was just way too small for me. I had to always maneuver my phone to fit properly,  and then if I wanted to take out something  else it was a pain in the a**. So all in all, the mini jodie fits MUCH more.


I've owned both and I totally agree. I also think the mini jodie is a more beautiful bag overall. love the green!


----------



## pinksky777

wishiwasinLA said:


> I've owned both and I totally agree. I also think the mini jodie is a more beautiful bag overall. love the green!


Thank you!


----------



## Swathi

I ordered an almond mini jodie from farfetch. I got a good deal with 10% off promo code, but the bag was damaged, such a shame, since the color and style looked gorgeous


----------



## Swathi




----------



## gagabag

Swathi said:


> View attachment 4949203


Oh bummer! It’s gorgeous! Are you getting a replacement?


----------



## Swathi

gagabag said:


> Oh bummer! It’s gorgeous! Are you getting a replacement?


I am returning it back to far fetch. And I re-ordered the same bag from bottega website last night. Hopefully this one works out


----------



## Minie26

pinksky777 said:


> Electric
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4930808



hi , may i ask , what size is your dust bag? is it the same size as the ice and kiwi ice dust bag?

i have received my bag, and noticed that its a small dust bag compared to those i have seen on youtube,
i know its not a big deal but i'm just curious.. i got my bag from net a porter.
i wonder why they gave me the small dust bag, is it the newer batch comes in smaller dust bag?

by the way here is a pic of my new bag
finally....

presenting...
mini jodie in laveder


----------



## pinksky777

Minie26 said:


> hi , may i ask , what size is your dust bag? is it the same size as the ice and kiwi ice dust bag?
> 
> i have received my bag, and noticed that its a small dust bag compared to those i have seen on youtube,
> i know its not a big deal but i'm just curious.. i got my bag from net a porter.
> i wonder why they gave me the small dust bag, is it the newer batch comes in smaller dust bag?
> 
> by the way here is a pic of my new bag
> finally....
> 
> presenting...
> mini jodie in laveder
> 
> View attachment 4952034


Firstly, LOVE the lavender! I was debating between the grass and lavender for a good  20 min in my boutique lol I inevitably figured that the lavender was perhaps a tad more on the girly side for my personality. As far as the dust bag is concerned, yes they are smaller now. So rest assured you got the appropriate one.


----------



## Minie26

pinksky777 said:


> Firstly, LOVE the lavender! I was debating between the grass and lavender for a good  20 min in my boutique lol I inevitably figured that the lavender was perhaps a tad more on the girly side for my personality. As far as the dust bag is concerned, yes they are smaller now. So rest assured you got the appropriate one.



Yay! Thank you for letting me know!
Yeah lavender is quite a girly color.. but i'm so surprise that the color is quite neutral for me and it looks absolutely good with most of my outfits!!
So happy with my purchase! This bag makes me happy.. It's soo prettty


----------



## Swathi

Exchange or keep?


----------



## Swathi

Well, after returning my first one from farfetch I ordered this directly from bottega’s site and as you can see the knot has a different leather color. It is not super odd but noticeable. Now, am not sure if I should keep it or try to do an exchange. I don’t live near a boutique and I really want this bag lol


----------



## Swathi




----------



## Swathi




----------



## gagabag

Swathi said:


> View attachment 4952602


Oh no @Swathi37, you’re not having much luck with this, aren’t you? I suggest you exchange. Third time lucky and all that, I’m sure!

The colour is gorgeous!


----------



## Swathi

gagabag said:


> Oh no @Swathi37, you’re not having much luck with this, aren’t you? I suggest you exchange. Third time lucky and all that, I’m sure!
> 
> The colour is gorgeous!


lol, yes. Let us see if third time will be a charm, haha.


----------



## Euclase

Swathi said:


> lol, yes. Let us see if third time will be a charm, haha.


Yeah, I’d definitely exchange that!


----------



## Euclase

Minie26 said:


> Yay! Thank you for letting me know!
> Yeah lavender is quite a girly color.. but i'm so surprise that the color is quite neutral for me and it looks absolutely good with most of my outfits!!
> So happy with my purchase! This bag makes me happy.. It's soo prettty


Sooo pretty is right!


----------



## Minie26

Euclase said:


> Sooo pretty is right!


Thank you.. It is, right


----------



## pinksky777

this green.


----------



## gagabag

pinksky777 said:


> this green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4960331


Love seeing such a bright colour amidst the snow!


----------



## jiayi93

Hi guys, I’ve received my Jodie from SSENSE today. But we don’t have a boutique shop here to compare so I hope that you can help me to have a look at the quality of the bag. The handle part doesn’t seem so perfect to me. What do you guys think? The leather itself is perfectly smooth and soft  Thank you very much.


----------



## gagabag

jiayi93 said:


> Hi guys, I’ve received my Jodie from SSENSE today. But we don’t have a boutique shop here to compare so I hope that you can help me to have a look at the quality of the bag. The handle part doesn’t seem so perfect to me. What do you guys think? The leather itself is perfectly smooth and soft  Thank you very much.


Because of the bigger weave, it will gape and twist a bit on folded/bendy areas. Enjoy! Love the almond!


----------



## Minie26

jiayi93 said:


> Hi guys, I’ve received my Jodie from SSENSE today. But we don’t have a boutique shop here to compare so I hope that you can help me to have a look at the quality of the bag. The handle part doesn’t seem so perfect to me. What do you guys think? The leather itself is perfectly smooth and soft  Thank you very much.



Hi does your bag comes with any authenticity card?
Or only the care booklet in the small white envelope?


----------



## thundercloud

Minie26 said:


> Hi does your bag comes with any authenticity card?
> Or only the care booklet in the small white envelope?


Mine only came with the BV dustbag and white paper booklet.


----------



## pinksky777

gagabag said:


> Love seeing such a bright colour amidst the snow!


Thank you! It’s by far the best Bottega green imo. It’s beautiful in every light.


----------



## Minie26

thundercloud said:


> Mine only came with the BV dustbag and white paper booklet.


thank you for letting me know


----------



## camestina26

Minie26 said:


> hi , may i ask , what size is your dust bag? is it the same size as the ice and kiwi ice dust bag?
> 
> i have received my bag, and noticed that its a small dust bag compared to those i have seen on youtube,
> i know its not a big deal but i'm just curious.. i got my bag from net a porter.
> i wonder why they gave me the small dust bag, is it the newer batch comes in smaller dust bag?
> 
> by the way here is a pic of my new bag
> finally....
> 
> presenting...
> mini jodie in laveder
> 
> View attachment 4952034
> 
> what a lovely bag! love it. I was wondering is the color darker without the lighting? i just bought mine but it looks darker than yours


----------



## camestina26

Minie26 said:


> hi , may i ask , what size is your dust bag? is it the same size as the ice and kiwi ice dust bag?
> 
> i have received my bag, and noticed that its a small dust bag compared to those i have seen on youtube,
> i know its not a big deal but i'm just curious.. i got my bag from net a porter.
> i wonder why they gave me the small dust bag, is it the newer batch comes in smaller dust bag?
> 
> by the way here is a pic of my new bag
> finally....
> 
> presenting...
> mini jodie in laveder
> 
> View attachment 4952034


What a lovely bag! love it. Is the color are darker without the lighting? i just bought mine but it looks darker.


----------



## Bijouxlady

pinksky777 said:


> Thank you! It’s by far the best Bottega green imo. It’s beautiful in every light.


I'm trying to decide between the GREEN  and the CHALK! Wish I could get both but that's not possible right now. I already have it in BLACK. Your green one is gorgeous. Wondering which would be more versatile. My concern with chalk is the darkening of the handle.


----------



## Minie26

camestina26 said:


> What a lovely bag! love it. Is the color are darker without the lighting? i just bought mine but it looks darker.


Hi
Yes
The color looks different under different lighting 
Here’s another photo that i take


----------



## camestina26

thank you for your reply! that's the same color as mine still gorgeous tho


----------



## gagabag

Minie26 said:


> Hi
> Yes
> The color looks different under different lighting
> Here’s another photo that i take



Looks amazing! Are you still planning in getting the pouch 20?


----------



## Minie26

camestina26 said:


> thank you for your reply! that's the same color as mine still gorgeous tho


this color is really pretty ! makes me happy looking at it


----------



## Minie26

gagabag said:


> Looks amazing! Are you still planning in getting the pouch 20?



Yes i do plan on getting the pouch 20 in black.
what about you?


----------



## gagabag

Minie26 said:


> Yes i do plan on getting the pouch 20 in black.
> what about you?


 still undecided


----------



## jiayi93

Minie26 said:


> Hi does your bag comes with any authenticity card?
> Or only the care booklet in the small white envelope?



mine came with care booklet, no authenticity card. However I did notice a serial number code inside the bag


----------



## Minie26

gagabag said:


> still undecided



which one are you eyeing on?


----------



## Minie26

jiayi93 said:


> mine came with care booklet, no authenticity card. However I did notice a serial number code inside the bag



thank you
i think mine too have the serial number code tag sewn inside the bag..


----------



## gagabag

Minie26 said:


> which one are you eyeing on?


Buttercup or sandalwood


----------



## susanlovesLV

My boyfriend gifted me this mini Jodie for Christmas in the color linoleum blue. I love it so much but with this Pandemic only wore it twice so far!


----------



## susanlovesLV

Anyone that owns this bag perhaps can help me. Is the zipper suppose to go to the very end or just as far as it can go? Hope this makes sense lol. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ladybug333

susanlovesLV said:


> Anyone that owns this bag perhaps can help me. Is the zipper suppose to go to the very end or just as far as it can go? Hope this makes sense lol. Thanks in advance.


On my medium Jodie it zips up completely. Is that what you’re asking?


----------



## susanlovesLV

ladybug333 said:


> On my medium Jodie it zips up completely. Is that what you’re asking?


Thank you. My mini zips almost to the end leaving a slight gap so I was curious if this is normal.


----------



## pinksky777

My grass green mini jodie at the supermarket. I know, exciting stuff.


----------



## thundercloud

susanlovesLV said:


> Thank you. My mini zips almost to the end leaving a slight gap so I was curious if this is normal.


That's how mine is too. I'm not going to force the zipper all the way to the end, since it's curved. You could try to force it, I guess...


----------



## susanlovesLV

thundercloud said:


> That's how mine is too. I'm not going to force the zipper all the way to the end, since it's curved. You could try to force it, I guess...


Thank you and yes I could push it to the end too but I‘m afraid lol. Yeah so I’m left with a very slight gap and just wanted some input if anyone else was experiencing the same thing.


----------



## gagabag

I had my eye on bordeaux in medium size but they never made one. This popped up on the website a week ago and I grabbed it before it disappeared again! I’m glad that the zip still has the BV marking...


----------



## pinksky777

Pulled out my ice jodie today!


----------



## gagabag

bordeaux


----------



## classicgirll

Just went through this whole thread - and wow! In love with the mini jodie. I have my eye on one of the new colors, but I'm just wondering - for those of you with the new shape, when you place it down, does it stay or does it fall over? I feel like the old square shape would stay up but not sure about the new one. Wish the color came with the square-ish bottom but unfortunate it doesn't  Anyways, THANKS!


----------



## Minie26

classicgirll said:


> Just went through this whole thread - and wow! In love with the mini jodie. I have my eye on one of the new colors, but I'm just wondering - for those of you with the new shape, when you place it down, does it stay or does it fall over? I feel like the old square shape would stay up but not sure about the new one. Wish the color came with the square-ish bottom but unfortunate it doesn't  Anyways, THANKS!



I have the newer mini jodie
Did a video, as you can see, it needs to lean against something to be in upright position..


----------



## babypanda

classicgirll said:


> Just went through this whole thread - and wow! In love with the mini jodie. I have my eye on one of the new colors, but I'm just wondering - for those of you with the new shape, when you place it down, does it stay or does it fall over? I feel like the old square shape would stay up but not sure about the new one. Wish the color came with the square-ish bottom but unfortunate it doesn't  Anyways, THANKS!


I can’t compare the old vs new shape. I only have the old mini Jodie. I also have the small Jodie, and the older Veneta hobo style. None of these bags is structured enough to stand on its own. You need to either hang them or lay them flat somewhere. I carry small bag hooks around with me and use these in a restaurant for example (not that we’re going anywhere these days. The last time I was in a restaurant was before thanksgiving )


----------



## classicgirll

babypanda said:


> I can’t compare the old vs new shape. I only have the old mini Jodie. I also have the small Jodie, and the older Veneta hobo style. None of these bags is structured enough to stand on its own. You need to either hang them or lay them flat somewhere. I carry small bag hooks around with me and use these in a restaurant for example (not that we’re going anywhere these days. The last time I was in a restaurant was before thanksgiving )


 Wow! that's good to know, although surprising, because I have seen it stand up on its own, maybe when it's more broken in? 
An example here - look at the video on nordstrom, when they describe the bag. It looks like it starts off standing up on its own: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/bottega-veneta-mini-bv-jodie-hobo-bag/5438586

If this isn't possible, that's a deal breaker for me for sure. 
Thank you for your response!!


----------



## babypanda

classicgirll said:


> Wow! that's good to know, although surprising, because I have seen it stand up on its own, maybe when it's more broken in?
> An example here - look at the video on nordstrom, when they describe the bag. It looks like it starts off standing up on its own: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/bottega-veneta-mini-bv-jodie-hobo-bag/5438586
> 
> If this isn't possible, that's a deal breaker for me for sure.
> Thank you for your response!!


I love those review videos on Nordstrom! But if you look well the base of the bag is narrow and the bag is tilted backwards when put down. What I mean is that it won’t sit straight up. It will tilt to one side so you need to set it on a clean surface. My mini hasn’t been used much yet to comment on the softening but my bigger Jodie is getting floppier with use and tilts backwards when set down. I hope I explained myself properly. It would be great if you can try the bag in a store before purchasing. Or perhaps purchase from a place that has an easy return policy.
When I get the chance I will take pictures of the bag sitting without support and share them


----------



## classicgirll

babypanda said:


> I love those review videos on Nordstrom! But if you look well the base of the bag is narrow and the bag is tilted backwards when put down. What I mean is that it won’t sit straight up. It will tilt to one side so you need to set it on a clean surface. My mini hasn’t been used much yet to comment on the softening but my bigger Jodie is getting floppier with use and tilts backwards when set down. I hope I explained myself properly. It would be great if you can try the bag in a store before purchasing. Or perhaps purchase from a place that has an easy return policy.
> When I get the chance I will take pictures of the bag sitting without support and share them



Oh I see, that makes sense. I will definitely try it and see! Thanks so so much.


----------



## pinksky777

So I guess it’s official! Yesterday I noticed on the bv site that there wasn’t anymore “old” mini jodies left EXCEPT for one In linoleum. I also saw these pics on social that confirmed the new overhaul, it’s the kiwi in the new rounder shape! So I suppose they’re phasing all the old models out and making some of the older and new colors in the new model shape. So if your not a fan of the new model I highly suggest you keep the ones you have, or hunt down on the resale market sooner rather than later...


----------



## EdnaMode

gagabag said:


> I had my eye on bordeaux in medium size but they never made one. This popped up on the website a week ago and I grabbed it before it disappeared again! I’m glad that the zip still has the BV marking...


Bag twins! I got this exact one last fall. I agree, I like that it has the BV marking on zipper too.


----------



## Euclase

This Purse Blog entry includes a pic of a celeb, Delilah Belle Hamlin, with her Jodie bag.  I must say I love how the leather relaxed, and the bag drapes beautiful against her.  Usually when I see Jodies (Hamlin's is the small size I think?) the bags look so stiff and poofy, jutting off a model's body almost like a backpack.  

Seeing this though gives me pause, and now I kinda sorta want it in Fondant.  Or maybe a dark and moody green, if BV puts forth such a color next fall/winter.


----------



## gagabag

Euclase said:


> This Purse Blog entry includes a pic of a celeb, Delilah Belle Hamlin, with her Jodie bag.  I must say I love how the leather relaxed, and the bag drapes beautiful against her.  Usually when I see Jodies (Hamlin's is the small size I think?) the bags look so stiff and poofy, jutting off a model's body almost like a backpack.
> 
> Seeing this though gives me pause, and now I kinda sorta want it in Fondant.  Or maybe a dark and moody green, if BV puts forth such a color next fall/winter.
> 
> View attachment 4989708


Beautiful! It looks more like the medium size? I am so in trouble


----------



## babypanda

Euclase said:


> This Purse Blog entry includes a pic of a celeb, Delilah Belle Hamlin, with her Jodie bag.  I must say I love how the leather relaxed, and the bag drapes beautiful against her.  Usually when I see Jodies (Hamlin's is the small size I think?) the bags look so stiff and poofy, jutting off a model's body almost like a backpack.
> 
> Seeing this though gives me pause, and now I kinda sorta want it in Fondant.  Or maybe a dark and moody green, if BV puts forth such a color next fall/winter.
> 
> View attachment 4989708


Wow looks beautiful. Mine is definitely stiffer than hers. But it looks like she’s carrying some heavy things in there!


----------



## babypanda

gagabag said:


> Beautiful! It looks more like the medium size? I am so in trouble


I think this is the small. I attached pictures of the medium from the Bottega website. The medium is ginormous


----------



## gagabag

babypanda said:


> I think this is the small. I attached pictures of the medium from the Bottega website. The medium is ginormous
> 
> View attachment 4990232
> 
> 
> View attachment 4990233


Yes, the stock photos are terrible! @Balbaobot posted some amazing photos before and the drape is just amazing  




__





						Medium Jodie Reveal
					

I still have both the mini and medium. Although I think the mini is prettier and cuter, I only used it once especially that we haven’t been going out much. The medium is more practical for me because I need to be handsfree. As a tote it’s a good bag. Stylish, spacious, lightweight and practical...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## babypanda

gagabag said:


> Yes, the stock photos are terrible! @Balbaobot posted some amazing photos before and the drape is just amazing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Medium Jodie Reveal
> 
> 
> I still have both the mini and medium. Although I think the mini is prettier and cuter, I only used it once especially that we haven’t been going out much. The medium is more practical for me because I need to be handsfree. As a tote it’s a good bag. Stylish, spacious, lightweight and practical...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> forum.purseblog.com


Oh yes indeed! I just checked her picture again and the medium looks beautiful on her frame. My small Jodie didn't slouch so much yet because I barely had the opportunity to use it last summer. I'm looking forward to using it this coming spring.


----------



## pinksky777

Euclase said:


> This Purse Blog entry includes a pic of a celeb, Delilah Belle Hamlin, with her Jodie bag.  I must say I love how the leather relaxed, and the bag drapes beautiful against her.  Usually when I see Jodies (Hamlin's is the small size I think?) the bags look so stiff and poofy, jutting off a model's body almost like a backpack.
> 
> Seeing this though gives me pause, and now I kinda sorta want it in Fondant.  Or maybe a dark and moody green, if BV puts forth such a color next fall/winter.
> 
> View attachment 4989708


This takes a good while to get this slouchy naturally. And if you are seriously considering buying, you should know that it falls off your shoulder VERY easily due to the awkward width of the strap. So unless you have broad manly shoulders, your going to be very annoyed lol


----------



## babypanda

pinksky777 said:


> This takes a good while to get this slouchy naturally. And if you are seriously considering buying, you should know that it falls off your shoulder VERY easily due to the awkward width of the strap. So unless you have broad manly shoulders, your going to be very annoyed lol


I disagree. The strap molds on the shoulder beautifully and is super comfortable to wear. I’m a mom and I find the bag super easy to use. The trick is to keep the knot towards the back


----------



## Euclase

pinksky777 said:


> This takes a good while to get this slouchy naturally. And if you are seriously considering buying, you should know that it falls off your shoulder VERY easily due to the awkward width of the strap. So unless you have broad manly shoulders, your going to be very annoyed lol


Alas, I definitely have puny, non-manly shoulders.  I’ll have to try this bag on next time I’m at my BV store.


----------



## babypanda

Euclase said:


> Alas, I definitely have puny, non-manly shoulders.  I’ll have to try this bag on next time I’m at my BV store.


I agree. Best to try it. I own this bag in the small size and the strap doesn’t slip at all and I’m average sized (5ft5 and 125 pounds). My shoulders are not broad at all. I posted a modeling picture earlier in this thread. Show us what u end up getting when u vista the store


----------



## pinksky777

babypanda said:


> I disagree. The strap molds on the shoulder beautifully and is super comfortable to wear. I’m a mom and I find the bag super easy to use. The trick is to keep the knot towards the back


Well maybe you have to consider that my shoulders aren’t as broad or wide, PLUS I’m usually wearing a jacket or puffer because I live in Montreal where most of the year it’s cold or snowing. The strap is very wide so it’ll fall very easily off most women’s shoulders.


----------



## pinksky777

Euclase said:


> Alas, I definitely have puny, non-manly shoulders.  I’ll have to try this bag on next time I’m at my BV store.


You must try it before you spend the money, because like I said the strap is pretty wide as far as shoulder straps come (since it’s a hobo), and especially if your wearing a lot of coats. All things most women don’t consider when purchasing a handbag.


----------



## babypanda

pinksky777 said:


> Well maybe you have to consider that my shoulders aren’t as broad or wide, PLUS I’m usually wearing a jacket or puffer because I live in Montreal where most of the year it’s cold or snowing. The strap is very wide so it’ll fall very easily off most women’s shoulders.


Did you try the bag on with your items inside? Because the body sits right under your arm and the strap is soft and molds to the shoulder, the bag sits still and doesn’t slip even with a jacket on. I haven’t tried it with thick Canada coats but I doubt any shoulder bag would work with these. I find that with coats the longer straps all tend to fall, thin or thick. Especially straps like the chanel’s. 
Anyways speaking from experience since I own the bag, the strap is comfy and stable. Doesn’t mean the bag is for everyone but having the option to wear on the shoulder or on the arm is definitely a plus for the small size.


----------



## pinksky777

babypanda said:


> Did you try the bag on with your items inside? Because the body sits right under your arm and the strap is soft and molds to the shoulder, the bag sits still and doesn’t slip even with a jacket on. I haven’t tried it with thick Canada coats but I doubt any shoulder bag would work with these. I find that with coats the longer straps all tend to fall, thin or thick. Especially straps like the chanel’s.
> Anyways speaking from experience since I own the bag, the strap is comfy and stable. Doesn’t mean the bag is for everyone but having the option to wear on the shoulder or on the arm is definitely a plus for the small size.


Yes I put all my stuff in the bag to compare, but again, my shoulders are more narrow so it makes all the difference for a bag to constantly slip off. The wider the strap of the bag the more likely it’s not going to stay.


----------



## love1212

Hello, does anyone know if kiwi was seasonal?  Will they restock online?


----------



## babypanda

love1212 said:


> Hello, does anyone know if kiwi was seasonal?  Will they restock online?


Kiwi is a seasonal color. If you can’t find it online call a store and the SA will do their best to find one in stock for you


----------



## love1212

babypanda said:


> Kiwi is a seasonal color. If you can’t find it online call a store and the SA will do their best to find one in stock for you


Thank you!!


----------



## pinksky777

love1212 said:


> Hello, does anyone know if kiwi was seasonal?  Will they restock online?


It’s only gone because they’re phasing out the old jodie shape and replacing with the rounder. See in the pic...


----------



## pinksky777

My fave jodie


----------



## Minie26

OMG
i saw that they have a new color called MALLARD
It's so beautiful..
Anyone seen this irl? Is the color accurate?


----------



## pinksky777

Minie26 said:


> OMG
> i saw that they have a new color called MALLARD
> It's so beautiful..
> Anyone seen this irl? Is the color accurate?
> 
> View attachment 5010864


Just saw irl and the color is super accurate.


----------



## Bijouxlady

pinksky777 said:


> My fave jodie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5002021


 I'm trying to decide between the GRASS AND THE CHALK. I can only get one right now. As much as I love the grass I'm thinking the chalk might be more versatile for my wardrobe.


----------



## Bijouxlady

Oops!


----------



## Bijouxlady

pinksky777 said:


> So I guess it’s official! Yesterday I noticed on the bv site that there wasn’t anymore “old” mini jodies left EXCEPT for one In linoleum. I also saw these pics on social that confirmed the new overhaul, it’s the kiwi in the new rounder shape! So I suppose they’re phasing all the old models out and making some of the older and new colors in the new model shape. So if your not a fan of the new model I highly suggest you keep the ones you have, or hunt down on the resale market sooner rather than later...      i
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4987804
> View attachment 4987805


 Is your modeling pic with the new shape Jodie? I don't know the difference.


----------



## pinksky777

Bijouxlady said:


> I'm trying to decide between the GRASS AND THE CHALK. I can only get one right now. As much as I love the grass I'm thinking the chalk might be more versatile for my wardrobe.


Well white is always going to be more versatile BUT I’m not a fan of white bags in fall/winter months and I live in Canada where we have mostly winter months it seems lol the green goes all year round so it made more sense to me. If I lived in Miami or somewhere then the white would be beautiful.


----------



## pinksky777

Bijouxlady said:


> Is your modeling pic with the new shape Jodie? I don't know the difference.


It’s a pic I found from Instagram, it’s not me! I used to reference that she’s carrying the kiwi (which originally was only the old shape jodie) but now it’s in the new rounder shape, clearly meaning they’re eventually going to switch all colors to the new shape.


----------



## pinksky777

So another Jodie is the last thing I need but man this new Ice Cream color is killing me... maybe I’ll consider in another bag style we’ll see! I’m a sucker for a muted soft yellow.


----------



## Colieolie

Minie26 said:


> OMG
> i saw that they have a new color called MALLARD
> It's so beautiful..
> Anyone seen this irl? Is the color accurate?
> 
> View attachment 5010864


I just got the bag in mallard and the colour is beautiful. It definitely looks super different in varying lighting. It varies between a blue tinged green, dark teal and almost a turquoise. Here are a couple photos I took.


----------



## abs678

that color is gorgeous.... you may have convinced me


----------



## Colieolie

abs678 said:


> that color is gorgeous.... you may have convinced me


I would strongly advise you to go for it! As long as you are fine with it looking green too because in less well-lit settings it looks more like the stock photo (more dark green/teal).


----------



## abs678

Colieolie said:


> I would strongly advise you to go for it! As long as you are fine with it looking green too because in less well-lit settings it looks more like the stock photo (more dark green/teal).


I just got the mini pouch. I have a teal obsession and this will be my first teal bag. I'll post pics when it comes in. I have a mini pouch in grape already and love it. I need to be hands free due to my kids/lifestyle, or else I would have gotten the mini Jodie. Thanks for sharing/enabling


----------



## pinksky777

Received my new summer bag last week (actually the first in Canada to get it!), here’s a peek of the mini Jodie in Ice Cream. The color is a tad more yellow but it’s super hard to capture in pics unfortunately. IRL it’s the most beautiful shade of pale milky yellow, very 60s.


----------



## Euclase

pinksky777 said:


> Received my new summer bag last week (actually the first in Canada to get it!), here’s a peek of the mini Jodie in Ice Cream. The color is a tad more yellow but it’s super hard to capture in pics unfortunately. IRL it’s the most beautiful shade of pale milky yellow, very 60s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5024511


Ice cream against the red manicure is perfection!


----------



## abs678

pinksky777 said:


> Received my new summer bag last week (actually the first in Canada to get it!), here’s a peek of the mini Jodie in Ice Cream. The color is a tad more yellow but it’s super hard to capture in pics unfortunately. IRL it’s the most beautiful shade of pale milky yellow, very 60s.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5024511


Well photographed! Beautiful shade, I love a good pale yellow. Would you mind sharing your nail color? Sorry for OT.


----------



## pinksky777

Euclase said:


> Ice cream against the red manicure is perfection!


Totally unplanned but thought it ended up working so amazing together!


----------



## pinksky777

abs678 said:


> Well photographed! Beautiful shade, I love a good pale yellow. Would you mind sharing your nail color? Sorry for OT.


 I know right?! The shade is Essie gel rock the runway (prob the only red shade I’ll ever use because it’s PERFECT).


----------



## abs678

pinksky777 said:


> I know right?! The shade is Essie gel rock the runway (prob the only red shade I’ll ever use because it’s PERFECT).


It is! it leans ever so slightly warm, definitely a shade I'm drawn to


----------



## pinksky777

abs678 said:


> It is! it leans ever so slightly warm, definitely a shade I'm drawn to


Yes exactly. I feel it would look good on every skin type as well.


----------



## pinksky777

It’s all about that pale yellow


----------



## abs678

love the glamour shot! the shade name "ice cream" couldn't be more perfect either!


----------



## pinksky777

abs678 said:


> love the glamour shot! the shade name "ice cream" couldn't be more perfect either!


I know it’s such a perfect name! BV really hits the nail on the head with the names of their colors I have to say.


----------



## atoizzard5

Can the mini jodie owners comment on the wear and tear so far?

I am debating between purchasing new or preloved (as I kind of like the older shape more). Thank you!!


----------



## pinksky777

atoizzard5 said:


> Can the mini jodie owners comment on the wear and tear so far?
> 
> I am debating between purchasing new or preloved (as I kind of like the older shape more). Thank you!!


I think they’re going to age great! I’ve had my first jodie (Ice in original shape) for a little over a year now and it looks practically the same. I do want to note though that I’m the type of person to baby my bags a bit so... like I don’t just throw them around.


----------



## pinksky777




----------



## pinksky777

This is a more accurate pic of the true color of Ice Cream


----------



## pinksky777

Bought this bag on November 30th (first in Canada), it was nowhere to be found online, social media etc... and now the jodie in grass is EVERYWHERE and it’s sold out in most US states. Does anyone else hate it when your bags get too much hype? I always liked something a little under the radar, which is probably why I love my Clip bag so much!


----------



## abs678

pinksky777 said:


> Bought this bag on November 30th (first in Canada), it was nowhere to be found online, social media etc... and now the jodie in grass is EVERYWHERE and it’s sold out in most US states. Does anyone else hate it when your bags get too much hype? I always liked something a little under the radar, which is probably why I love my Clip bag so much!
> View attachment 5040589





pinksky777 said:


> This is a more accurate pic of the true color of Ice Cream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5034749


Such a beautiful photo of the ice cream Jodie. That may be my next bag, as I didn't want chalk. I try to stay under the radar with my bags at least a little bit. I'm not sure if anyone in my town would recognize my big blue pouch for what it is, but I would spot any of those bright BV colors a mile away!  I wonder if that will happen with ice cream, as right now it is hard to find but more may be released in the summer.


----------



## pinksky777

abs678 said:


> Such a beautiful photo of the ice cream Jodie. That may be my next bag, as I didn't want chalk. I try to stay under the radar with my bags at least a little bit. I'm not sure if anyone in my town would recognize my big blue pouch for what it is, but I would spot any of those bright BV colors a mile away!  I wonder if that will happen with ice cream, as right now it is hard to find but more may be released in the summer.


My theory is that because of the pandemic (still many lockdowns in different countries), fashion has kinda slowed down so much that any “trends”,so to speak, are going to be delayed 3-4 months or perhaps even longer. People are not able to go to their local boutiques to check out/buy, or maybe not financially able to purchase such luxuries at all given the effects that the virus had on the economy. Therefore, I’m pretty certain Ice Cream is going to blow up at some point, but more so when the warmer weather starts approaching given the lightness color of the bag is very fitting. Plus it’s not even on the BV site yet so many ppl don’t even know about the color unless they went to their local boutique and saw it irl. Should be available sometime in April I’d predict.


----------



## pinksky777

Funny (and somewhat related to my last topic) that since the overwhelming hype of the grass green, the company is nearing selling out completely of the mini Jodie in the particular color; and then I see this! Mini Jodie is the color Parakeet. My guess is BV wanted to appease any ppl who maybe couldn’t get their hands on grass, but WOW so similar! More of a neon tone I believe though... thoughts?! I also attached a pic of the Doll bag in the color Parakeet to get a better overall sense.


----------



## abs678

pinksky777 said:


> Funny (and somewhat related to my last topic) that since the overwhelming hype of the grass green, the company is nearing selling out completely of the mini Jodie in the particular color; and then I see this! Mini Jodie is the color Parakeet. My guess is BV wanted to appease any ppl who maybe couldn’t get their hands on grass, but WOW so similar! More of a neon tone I believe though... thoughts?! I also attached a pic of the Doll bag in the color Parakeet to get a better overall sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5040669
> View attachment 5040681


Funny you posted that, because as I was browsing I also saw "parakeet" and thought it was grass, just somehow miss-named. I also noticed a particular model of BV shoe (the lace up mesh heel) has been selling out in that particular green. 
Your pandemic theory is probably spot on. More reason to get the color that calls to you before it gets picked up by the masses and becomes hard to find.
I think ice cream is a fine choice. I don't know if BV is going to make more models in plaster, which was my initial choice, but ice cream has a bit of life to it that the plaster color doesn't. It seems to complement almost any color it is placed against, from what I can tell.


----------



## pinksky777

abs678 said:


> Funny you posted that, because as I was browsing I also saw "parakeet" and thought it was grass, just somehow miss-named. I also noticed a particular model of BV shoe (the lace up mesh heel) has been selling out in that particular green.
> Your pandemic theory is probably spot on. More reason to get the color that calls to you before it gets picked up by the masses and becomes hard to find.
> I think ice cream is a fine choice. I don't know if BV is going to make more models in plaster, which was my initial choice, but ice cream has a bit of life to it that the plaster color doesn't. It seems to complement almost any color it is placed against, from what I can tell.


I definitely agree that you have to get the colors you love asap because, while there is that initial delay, the seasonal options are always going to sell out in a matter of months. BV doesn’t mass produce their handbags as to give their customers a bit of that exclusivity factor. As far as the Ice Cream, it’s definitely a universally flattering color imo. I wouldn’t maybe wear it in the winter but for spring/summer it’s especially nice.


----------



## pinksky777

These are definitely going to be my go-to summer bags!


----------



## beatricearden

Just got mine yesterday. Can't watch to bring her out.


----------



## abs678

beatricearden said:


> Just got mine yesterday. Can't watch to bring her out.


Congrats, it looks great on you! She is such a fun and versatile bag.


----------



## atoizzard5

Just curious - Was the jodie shape changed more than once? Or does the shape just change due to the slouch effect? I noticed on social media there are some bloggers who have a much larger looking, squarer shape that looks different than some other older square mini Jodies. 

The first two photos look like the bag has a very boxy and bigger looking shape. The last three photos it still looks square, but a bit rounder and smaller - not as round as the current shape out now. I guess it’s from the slouch? Are these different shapes?? Or perhaps I’ve been staring at mini Jodies for too long?? Lol!

I did buy the old shape mini jodie in the colour Cipria, found it new and on sale on fashionphile so I snapped it up!! Can’t wait to receive it!!!!


----------



## pinksky777

beatricearden said:


> Just got mine yesterday. Can't watch to bring her out.


----------



## pinksky777

atoizzard5 said:


> Just curious - Was the jodie shape changed more than once? Or does the shape just change due to the slouch effect? I noticed on social media there are some bloggers who have a much larger looking, squarer shape that looks different than some other older square mini Jodies.
> 
> The first two photos look like the bag has a very boxy and bigger looking shape. The last three photos it still looks square, but a bit rounder and smaller - not as round as the current shape out now. I guess it’s from the slouch? Are these different shapes?? Or perhaps I’ve been staring at mini Jodies for too long?? Lol!
> 
> I did buy the old shape mini jodie in the colour Cipria, found it new and on sale on fashionphile so I snapped it up!! Can’t wait to receive it!!!!


Ok here’s the tea... lol as someone who’s had 4 mini jodies (both new and old models), all 4 pics are the original  “old” shape model. The only difference between the first two and and the last two are that the first two are most likely brand new so the slouching hasn’t happened yet because there hasn’t been enough use. It’s inevitable. The jodie (old and new shape) is going to look slouchy with some use. Belle o me it’s very obvious which is the old and the new shape because the new shape is much rounder.


----------



## atoizzard5

pinksky777 said:


> Ok here’s the tea... lol as someone who’s had 4 mini jodies (both new and old models), all 4 pics are the original  “old” shape model. The only difference between the first two and and the last two are that the first two are most likely brand new so the slouching hasn’t happened yet because there hasn’t been enough use. It’s inevitable. The jodie (old and new shape) is going to look slouchy with some use. Belle o me it’s very obvious which is the old and the new shape because the new shape is much rounder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5046772
> View attachment 5046773



thanks so much! Okay that’s what I thought but figured asking here would clear it up! I love the slouch! I just couldn’t figure out if they were entirely different shapes or not. The slouchy ones don’t look like the less used square ones or the rounder new ones. I’m really looking forward to mine slouching now.

 I’ve only seen the new shape in person so I’ve been relying on Instagram for pics or videos of the old shape! Not many review videos on YT actually. And congrats on all the Jodies lol


----------



## pinksky777

atoizzard5 said:


> thanks so much! Okay that’s what I thought but figured asking here would clear it up! I love the slouch! I just couldn’t figure out if they were entirely different shapes or not. The slouchy ones don’t look like the less used square ones or the rounder new ones. I’m really looking forward to mine slouching now.
> 
> I’ve only seen the new shape in person so I’ve been relying on Instagram for pics or videos of the old shape! Not many review videos on YT actually. And congrats on all the Jodies lol


Haha well I sold two actually and pretty much made my money back (ice recently and kiwi months ago). I just couldn’t justify having that many tbh, and also realized that the grass and ice cream were the ones I was going to be using the most. As for the slouching, here’s my experience... got my first ice jodie March 2020 days before pandemic hit and IMMEDIATELY hated the shape it came as (too square and stiff) and so due to the fact I wasn’t going anywhere really, I figured I would speed up the “use process” by putting a small water bottle in the bag and hanging it on a door in my house. Well after maybe a week or less it had that perfect natural casual slouch that I initially wanted. Now maybe 6 months later I took a turn and realized I actually kinda liked the “croissant” shape in once had and really regretted my decision; because at that point I knew there was no going back. So my advice to you is that you really make sure that’s what you want definitively.


----------



## Ems0702

likestardust said:


> I was in the store recently to check out the ‘almond’ shade (mine is in sandalwood) and yes the new mini Jodies are definitely rounder and also quite a bit smaller. The zipper is different as well. I prefer the older shape tbh!
> 
> Unfortunately I didn’t manage to get a comparison photo cuz I got distracted by a gorgeous Arco 33 in Bordeaux



Would you be able to tell me the difference between the Almond and the Sandalwood? I'm struggling to find any comparison pics online. Thank you!


----------



## pinksky777

Ems0702 said:


> Would you be able to tell me the difference between the Almond and the Sandalwood? I'm struggling to find any comparison pics online. Thank you!


Almond is ever-so-slightly lighter.


----------



## Ems0702

pinksky777 said:


> Almond is ever-so-slightly lighter.



Thankyou - that’s what I thought. When was Sandalwood from? It hasn’t been available for a while has it? I have been wondering whether to pull the trigger on the Almond but not sure if it’s quite as nice as Sandalwood. I love the Chalk too but I’m worried the handle would just look grubby very quickly.
If anyone has any thoughts on these colours, would love to hear!


----------



## pinksky777

Ems0702 said:


> Thankyou - that’s what I thought. When was Sandalwood from? It hasn’t been available for a while has it? I have been wondering whether to pull the trigger on the Almond but not sure if it’s quite as nice as Sandalwood. I love the Chalk too but I’m worried the handle would just look grubby very quickly.
> If anyone has any thoughts on these colours, would love to hear!


Sandalwood has been discontinued I believe. Chalk is quite lovely but you have to worry a bit more about color transfer etc...


----------



## Ems0702

pinksky777 said:


> Sandalwood has been discontinued I believe. Chalk is quite lovely but you have to worry a bit more about color transfer etc...


Yes, that's my fear. Has anyone had the Chalk one long enough to report back on how the handle holds up? I might order the Almond so I can see the colour in person as I've read people say it's nicer IRL.


----------



## lvusr1

My new baby! Bought her yesterday and immediately took her out for dinner. It’s the perfect Spring/Summer color and size! I’m in love and it’s been a very long time since I’ve fallen in love with a bag!


----------



## gagabag

lvusr1 said:


> My new baby! Bought her yesterday and immediately took her out for dinner. It’s the perfect Spring/Summer color and size! I’m in love and it’s been a very long time since I’ve fallen in love with a bag!


Looks good! Enjoy!


----------



## pinksky777

lvusr1 said:


> My new baby! Bought her yesterday and immediately took her out for dinner. It’s the perfect Spring/Summer color and size! I’m in love and it’s been a very long time since I’ve fallen in love with a bag!


Ugh isn’t that feeling the BEST?! Especially when it’s been so long since any bag tugged on your heartstrings!


----------



## abs678

lvusr1 said:


> My new baby! Bought her yesterday and immediately took her out for dinner. It’s the perfect Spring/Summer color and size! I’m in love and it’s been a very long time since I’ve fallen in love with a bag!


That bag in that color photographs so well. Congrats! I never thought I would be drawn to a peachy pink... and here I am


----------



## CrazyCool01

any one bought Mini jodie at a discount?  just want to know if there will be any offer at all or if i should buy paying retail price.


----------



## pinksky777




----------



## babypanda

Loving this size (small Jodie). Slouch is beautiful, molds to the shoulder. 
Very practical bag. Fits a lot.


----------



## susanlovesLV

My mini Jodie in the color Mallard.


----------



## babypanda

susanlovesLV said:


> My mini Jodie in the color Mallard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5065124


Beautiful color!


----------



## casanova1972

pinksky777 said:


> View attachment 5063290


----------



## casanova1972

So beautiful. Sold out everywhere. Found one on Tradesy brand new. Can't wait to see it .


----------



## glendaPLEASE

susanlovesLV said:


> My mini Jodie in the color Mallard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5065124


STUNNING!!! I saw this color a few weeks ago when I went in to play with the Medium Jodies, and man is it VIBRANT. Congrats on your new beauty!!!


----------



## susanlovesLV

glendaPLEASE said:


> STUNNING!!! I saw this color a few weeks ago when I went in to play with the Medium Jodies, and man is it VIBRANT. Congrats on your new beauty!!!


Thank you! Yes as soon as I saw it my mouth hung open lol. In person the leather has such a beautiful sheen. I’m glad they chose gold hardware because it just enhances it more I think.


----------



## pinksky777

casanova1972 said:


> So beautiful. Sold out everywhere. Found one on Tradesy brand new. Can't wait to see it .


Yes it’s so crazy how it took like 4 months for this bag to blow up! I couldn’t figure out how nobody was talking about this amazing color back in early December lol


----------



## CrazyCool01

My recent addition -
Color - dark purple


----------



## Fashion412

babypanda said:


> Hi everyone! So I can’t find any reviews on that bag. It caught my eye while I was buying something else and it was instant love. I can’t stop thinking about it but I know I won’t get much use out of it because it’s small and handheld.
> Anyone bought this bag? Some feedback would be appreciated! What fits? How practical/delicate is it...
> picture attached is when I grabbed it in store.


I bought it in red and ended up returning for the exact reason you mention. You can fit plenty into the bag but not having a crossbody or shoulder option makes this a going out to dinner / out to drinks bag only. Which is totally fine - but if you want more use out of it you might get annoyed with the lack of functionality. I wish BV would create a size between this and the small, as the next size up in the Jodie is huge (and the bag is so stunning).


----------



## Ems0702

Has anyone noticed that the Almond leather is more shiny than the others? I bought the Almond, Chalk and Black to choose between and I thought I'd probably go for the Almond as it's nice for summer but a bit more practical than the Chalk. The leather has this kind of plasticky sheen though which makes it look a bit cheap. Has anyone else found this? I'm wondering if it's just how the leather on that shade is or if it varies from bag to bag. 

I'm torn now as to which colour to keep - which would you go for? My OH thinks the black isn't as special and you don't see the weave as much, but am I crazy to keep Chalk given it's a hand-held bag?


----------



## babypanda

Fashion412 said:


> I bought it in red and ended up returning for the exact reason you mention. You can fit plenty into the bag but not having a crossbody or shoulder option makes this a going out to dinner / out to drinks bag only. Which is totally fine - but if you want more use out of it you might get annoyed with the lack of functionality. I wish BV would create a size between this and the small, as the next size up in the Jodie is huge (and the bag is so stunning).


I ended up buying both sizes, the mini and small. I barely use the mini as it’s not practical for everyday. But recently I’ve been enjoying the small one a lot. The leather softened very quickly after a few wears and the bag doesn’t look big anymore. It fits the same amount as the old small veneta model. I posted a mod shot of my ice small Jodie in this thread (not too long ago). It molds beautifully to the shoulder, doesn’t slip and fits all your essentials. I have a toddler and I can still use it while carrying my child.


----------



## Fashion412

babypanda said:


> I ended up buying both sizes, the mini and small. I barely use the mini as it’s not practical for everyday. But recently I’ve been enjoying the small one a lot. The leather softened very quickly after a few wears and the bag doesn’t look big anymore. It fits the same amount as the old small veneta model. I posted a mod shot of my ice small Jodie in this thread (not too long ago). It molds beautifully to the shoulder, doesn’t slip and fits all your essentials. I have a toddler and I can still use it while carrying my child.


This is good to know! Thank you for the insight.


----------



## Fendilover5

babypanda said:


> I ended up buying both sizes, the mini and small. I barely use the mini as it’s not practical for everyday. But recently I’ve been enjoying the small one a lot. The leather softened very quickly after a few wears and the bag doesn’t look big anymore. It fits the same amount as the old small veneta model. I posted a mod shot of my ice small Jodie in this thread (not too long ago). It molds beautifully to the shoulder, doesn’t slip and fits all your essentials. I have a toddler and I can still use it while carrying my child.


I haven’t seen many reviews for the small one so thanks for this.  I want a small Jodi in a light color or Caramel. My boutique has a gorgeous grape? color and mustard.


----------



## babypanda

Fendilover5 said:


> I haven’t seen many reviews for the small one so thanks for this.  I want a small Jodi in a light color or Caramel. My boutique has a gorgeous grape? color and mustard.


If you like a hobo style bag the small Jodie is a good one. I get many compliments when I wear it. My only concern is the light color. I’m afraid to put it on a dirty surface or having my handcream or makeup ruin the leather. So if I can give you one recommendation chose a heavy duty color. Because the bag is slouchy and doesn’t have any feet, having a darker color definitely allows you to use it more freely. I think Caramel will be perfect! Share pictures with us when you get yours


----------



## CrazyCool01

Sorry for spamming with more pictures., absolutely love this bag


----------



## amywong1

Hey guys! 

I have managed to snag an Almond mini jodie recently. As I am new to the Jodie world, what are some common issues with the bag that I should look out for (leather, stitching?, zip etc) before deciding on the bag?


----------



## gagabag

amywong1 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> I have managed to snag an Almond mini jodie recently. As I am new to the Jodie world, what are some common issues with the bag that I should look out for (leather, stitching?, zip etc) before deciding on the bag?


I haven’t encountered any issues with mine. Enjoy and congrats!


----------



## susie81

Hello! Long time lurker and the mini Jodie has finally brought me out of hiding 

I fell in love with the ice cream colour - the sexiest pale yellow. So have bought the mini but am looking at it thinking, am I REALLY going to use a bag of this size (am normally a committed cross body girl - actually found this bag as was looking at a Saint Laurent Carre crossbody in yellow and realised I needed a pale yellow bag right now…).

I would love it if i could find it in the small size but they don’t seem to be doing it in ice cream. Aargh! What to do?!

(picture of it for ooh factor - I do ADORE the colour)


----------



## babypanda

susie81 said:


> Hello! Long time lurker and the mini Jodie has finally brought me out of hiding
> 
> I fell in love with the ice cream colour - the sexiest pale yellow. So have bought the mini but am looking at it thinking, am I REALLY going to use a bag of this size (am normally a committed cross body girl - actually found this bag as was looking at a Saint Laurent Carre crossbody in yellow and realised I needed a pale yellow bag right now…).
> 
> I would love it if i could find it in the small size but they don’t seem to be doing it in ice cream. Aargh! What to do?!
> 
> (picture of it for ooh factor - I do ADORE the colour)


Did you try calling a BV boutique? The stores have items that aren’t listed online. I would ask a SA if they can find a small in the same color. Hope you find what you’re looking for . I personally wish I didn’t buy the mini. I love it but never use it and it’s a lot of money to just be sitting on a shelf. The small is definitely more user friendly and the perfect summer cool bag.


----------



## susie81

babypanda said:


> Did you try calling a BV boutique? The stores have items that aren’t listed online. I would ask a SA if they can find a small in the same color. Hope you find what you’re looking for . I personally wish I didn’t buy the mini. I love it but never use it and it’s a lot of money to just be sitting on a shelf. The small is definitely more user friendly and the perfect summer cool bag.


That’s a good idea. Will give them a ring in the morning. Agh I can see it going either way - either I will use it all the time or not at all! I just think about grabbing it vs one of my celine trios (which I have in many colours and are my “fun” colourful bags) and I wonder how often I’ll actually use it.


----------



## pinksky777

susie81 said:


> Hello! Long time lurker and the mini Jodie has finally brought me out of hiding
> 
> I fell in love with the ice cream colour - the sexiest pale yellow. So have bought the mini but am looking at it thinking, am I REALLY going to use a bag of this size (am normally a committed cross body girl - actually found this bag as was looking at a Saint Laurent Carre crossbody in yellow and realised I needed a pale yellow bag right now…).
> 
> I would love it if i could find it in the small size but they don’t seem to be doing it in ice cream. Aargh! What to do?!
> 
> (picture of it for ooh factor - I do ADORE the colour)


I personally say keep it because of you return it and regret it you won’t be able to buy it back, it’s selling out fast and is already sold out on the bv site. I don’t find it hard to carry or “inconvenient” at all! I mean it’s got a handle, and tbh I feel like ppl who say this are women who literally only have a collection of crossbody bags lol Why not switch it up and have something that’ll bring a little diversity to your collection?


----------



## gagabag

susie81 said:


> Hello! Long time lurker and the mini Jodie has finally brought me out of hiding
> 
> I fell in love with the ice cream colour - the sexiest pale yellow. So have bought the mini but am looking at it thinking, am I REALLY going to use a bag of this size (am normally a committed cross body girl - actually found this bag as was looking at a Saint Laurent Carre crossbody in yellow and realised I needed a pale yellow bag right now…).
> 
> I would love it if i could find it in the small size but they don’t seem to be doing it in ice cream. Aargh! What to do?!
> 
> (picture of it for ooh factor - I do ADORE the colour)


I love my mini jodie. It fits my essentials and can be carried multiple ways (except cross body ). I have medium and large original venetas and I’m glad to finally have this mini. Good luck deciding!


----------



## babypanda

susie81 said:


> That’s a good idea. Will give them a ring in the morning. Agh I can see it going either way - either I will use it all the time or not at all! I just think about grabbing it vs one of my celine trios (which I have in many colours and are my “fun” colourful bags) and I wonder how often I’ll actually use it.


I have a small trio as well. It’s such a practical bag. I would say functionality wise the mini Jodie cannot compete! But the Jodie is certainly prettier and noone does color like BV 


gagabag said:


> I love my mini jodie. It fits my essentials and can be carried multiple ways (except cross body ). I have medium and large original venetas and I’m glad to finally have this mini. Good luck deciding!
> 
> View attachment 5080171


that’s a pretty color. Do you remember its name?


----------



## addyx

Hi everyone! Long time lurker, looking to purchase a mini Jodie this week. So excited! I was browsing Saks today and saw that the price of the mini Jodie has gone up to $1900 USD! I asked my SA and apparently the price of the mini Jodie will be going up next week. So if anyone was looking to buy it soon, might be best to do it now.


----------



## susie81

Well I called the BV boutique in london (where I am) & there isn’t a small Jodie in the ice cream colour. So it’s the mini or nothing. Hmmmm. Such a dilemma! I might just look at it for a few more days and see how I feel.


----------



## gagabag

babypanda said:


> I have a small trio as well. It’s such a practical bag. I would say functionality wise the mini Jodie cannot compete! But the Jodie is certainly prettier and noone does color like BV
> 
> that’s a pretty color. Do you remember its name?


Thank you! It’s bordeaux.


----------



## babypanda

gagabag said:


> Thank you! It’s bordeaux.


Oh wow! I have a bordeaux nodini and didn’t recognize it!! The lighting in your picture is making it look amazing


----------



## babypanda

susie81 said:


> Well I called the BV boutique in london (where I am) & there isn’t a small Jodie in the ice cream colour. So it’s the mini or nothing. Hmmmm. Such a dilemma! I might just look at it for a few more days and see how I feel.


I got curious and went on BV website to check out the colors. Weird. They seem to have changed the colors names to basic, green, yellow pink... not more funky names like ice or ice cream or racer green 
Confusing.... I was trying to see what other bags came out in ice cream.


----------



## susie81

babypanda said:


> I got curious and went on BV website to check out the colors. Weird. They seem to have changed the colors names to basic, green, yellow pink... not more funky names like ice or ice cream or racer green
> Confusing.... I was trying to see what other bags came out in ice cream.


Yes on the website it is “beige”. Go figure!


----------



## mocktail

susie81 said:


> Yes on the website it is “beige”. Go figure!


I see both colors listed. The "general" color under the bag, and the specific color name in the details.


----------



## susie81

So it does. And weirdly mine has silver hardware not gold. What is going on??!


----------



## pinksky777

susie81 said:


> So it does. And weirdly mine has silver hardware not gold. What is going on??!


It’s clearly just a mistake on their part...  
it also says that the peachy Jodie has gold finish hardware, and I can tell you that it 100% does not.


----------



## addyx

I noticed they redid the website last week, so I'm guessing there are still some issues to fix.


----------



## mocktail

I've been eyeing the mini Jodie. Would love some thoughts about which color I should choose! I will likely have to order online without seeing it in person.

I wear mostly black, grey, medium & dark blues, and red/maroon/wine. I have pink streaks in my hair.

Colors I'm thinking about:

Black - safe and the color I choose most often for bags. I know I'm comfortable with it, and no worries that it's a trend color that will seem dated in a few years.
Lavender - seems like it would work well with my wardrobe and it's very pretty. In pics I've seen online, i like that it stands out from a black outfit, but doesn't seem too in-your-face.
Grape - might be an interesting but still subtle alternative to black. I'm just worried that maybe this grape color has more brown tones than I'd like.
Mallard - I really like teal/turquoise, but not sure if it goes with my wardrobe.
Buttercup - I really like yellow but not sure if it goes with my wardrobe. And seeing a yellow bag with a black outfit in pics online, I think the bag might stand out too much.


----------



## CrazyCool01

New colors - grey looks stunning


----------



## a-s

last year i bought a white mini jodie that i never used so i sold it in favor of this hot pink which has become my go to bag this spring ✨❤️ imo this bag is the perfect style for pop of color especially because they are all so beautiful!


----------



## a-s

mocktail said:


> I've been eyeing the mini Jodie. Would love some thoughts about which color I should choose! I will likely have to order online without seeing it in person.
> 
> I wear mostly black, grey, medium & dark blues, and red/maroon/wine. I have pink streaks in my hair.
> 
> Colors I'm thinking about:
> 
> Black - safe and the color I choose most often for bags. I know I'm comfortable with it, and no worries that it's a trend color that will seem dated in a few years.
> Lavender - seems like it would work well with my wardrobe and it's very pretty. In pics I've seen online, i like that it stands out from a black outfit, but doesn't seem too in-your-face.
> Grape - might be an interesting but still subtle alternative to black. I'm just worried that maybe this grape color has more brown tones than I'd like.
> Mallard - I really like teal/turquoise, but not sure if it goes with my wardrobe.
> Buttercup - I really like yellow but not sure if it goes with my wardrobe. And seeing a yellow bag with a black outfit in pics online, I think the bag might stand out too much.



i would suggest lavender or mallard to go with your wardrobe. lavender is quite muted btw so it doesn’t appear super purple.


----------



## babypanda

mocktail said:


> I've been eyeing the mini Jodie. Would love some thoughts about which color I should choose! I will likely have to order online without seeing it in person.
> 
> I wear mostly black, grey, medium & dark blues, and red/maroon/wine. I have pink streaks in my hair.
> 
> Colors I'm thinking about:
> 
> Black - safe and the color I choose most often for bags. I know I'm comfortable with it, and no worries that it's a trend color that will seem dated in a few years.
> Lavender - seems like it would work well with my wardrobe and it's very pretty. In pics I've seen online, i like that it stands out from a black outfit, but doesn't seem too in-your-face.
> Grape - might be an interesting but still subtle alternative to black. I'm just worried that maybe this grape color has more brown tones than I'd like.
> Mallard - I really like teal/turquoise, but not sure if it goes with my wardrobe.
> Buttercup - I really like yellow but not sure if it goes with my wardrobe. And seeing a yellow bag with a black outfit in pics online, I think the bag might stand out too much.


From what you said about your wardrobe I would say definitely not black. First because it seems you already have a lot of black handbags, and second because noone does color better than Bottega (ok except for Hermes). From your color options, I would pick Lavender. It is quite muted and could almost be considered a neutral. Mallard is too strong of a color and you might not feel comfortable using it if you use mainly black. As for yellow, I personally find it hard to style.


----------



## Olgita

CrazyCool01 said:


> New colors - grey looks stunning



Wow  those colors are gorgeous. Do you know when they will be available.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Olgita said:


> Wow  those colors are gorgeous. Do you know when they will be available.


I think these colors are available now( atleast in Europe)

few more fun colors


----------



## babypanda

CrazyCool01 said:


> I think these colors are available now( atleast in Europe)
> 
> few more fun colors
> 
> View attachment 5083450


Is this a new shade of pink or is it the color peachy?


----------



## CrazyCool01

babypanda said:


> Is this a new shade of pink or is it the color peachy?


I think it is color - peach


----------



## pinksky777

CrazyCool01 said:


> New colors - grey looks stunning


Hmm not a fan of these color at all


----------



## pinksky777

babypanda said:


> Is this a new shade of pink or is it the color peachy?


It’s peachy


----------



## Gourmetgal

After a long hiatus from BV I’m a little homesick and thinking about the small Jodie.  Does anyone have pictures of one that has relaxed and softened up...it seems so stiff when new and I’m not sure how that big weave softens.  If you have one that has softened, how long did it take?  And finally, how does it compare in size to a large Veneta?


----------



## babypanda

Gourmetgal said:


> After a long hiatus from BV I’m a little homesick and thinking about the small Jodie.  Does anyone have pictures of one that has relaxed and softened up...it seems so stiff when new and I’m not sure how that big weave softens.  If you have one that has softened, how long did it take?  And finally, how does it compare in size to a large Veneta?


Here you go. It slouches very quickly (after less than 10 wears in my case). I don’t have a large veneta but I posted pictures earlier in this thread comparing it to the small veneta (page 8 post #112). I would say the Jodie is in between. So far the large intrecciato has aged nicely (my bag is a year old now but I only recently started using it on a regular basis)
PS please excuse the lounge wear. I’m home on rainy boring day


----------



## atoizzard5

Gourmetgal said:


> After a long hiatus from BV I’m a little homesick and thinking about the small Jodie.  Does anyone have pictures of one that has relaxed and softened up...it seems so stiff when new and I’m not sure how that big weave softens.  If you have one that has softened, how long did it take?  And finally, how does it compare in size to a large Veneta?



I’ve been checking YouTube for small jodie reviews and there aren’t that many available. Heres a recent one by someone whose suede jodie has slouched and softened - it looks beautiful: 



babypanda said:


> Here you go. It slouches very quickly (after less than 10 wears in my case). I don’t have a large veneta but I posted pictures earlier in this thread comparing it to the small veneta (page 8 post #112). I would say the Jodie is in between. So far the large intrecciato has aged nicely (my bag is a year old now but I only recently started using it on a regular basis)
> PS please excuse the lounge wear. I’m home on rainy boring day
> 
> View attachment 5086141
> 
> 
> View attachment 5086142
> 
> 
> View attachment 5086143



So pretty! You picked a gorgeous colour!


----------



## Gourmetgal

atoizzard5 said:


> I’ve been checking YouTube for small jodie reviews and there aren’t that many available. Heres a recent one by someone whose suede jodie has slouched and softened - it looks beautiful:
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty! You picked a gorgeous colour!



Good video, thanks.  Wish she knew how to pronounce Veneta!


----------



## babypanda

One more pic


----------



## Gourmetgal

babypanda said:


> One more pic


Nice bag.  Do you find it difficult to get into or to pull out your wallet.  Do you find yourself digging around?


----------



## babypanda

Gourmetgal said:


> Nice bag.  Do you find it difficult to get into or to pull out your wallet.  Do you find yourself digging around?


It’s not hard to get in and out of the bag because the opening is huge and the handle drop is quite generous. But yes I do dig around because it’s just a big slouchy tote so things get tossed around. I don’t usually carry much. A small wallet, key holder and a small pouch that has all my little bits and pieces. My phone goes in the inside pocket so that’s easy to find. 
Of course structured bags are easier to organize but with a tote it’s hard to prevent your stuff from moving around.
I’ll just add that I struggle more with my small classic veneta. The opening on the Jodie is bigger than the classic veneta.


----------



## Gourmetgal

babypanda said:


> It’s not hard to get in and out of the bag because the opening is huge and the handle drop is quite generous. But yes I do dig around because it’s just a big slouchy tote so things get tossed around. I don’t usually carry much. A small wallet, key holder and a small pouch that has all my little bits and pieces. My phone goes in the inside pocket so that’s easy to find.
> Of course structured bags are easier to organize but with a tote it’s hard to prevent your stuff from moving around.
> I’ll just add that I struggle more with my small classic veneta. The opening on the Jodie is bigger than the classic veneta.


Excellent to know.  Thanks for your reply.  Can you comment on the gapping of the woven leather some have been concerned with?  That is the weave gaps at the folds and curves of the bag because it’s so much bigger than the original intrecciato.  I’ve only heard people express concern, not actual observation and if it does happen with the new bag does it become less of an issue with break in?


----------



## babypanda

Gourmetgal said:


> Excellent to know.  Thanks for your reply.  Can you comment on the gapping of the woven leather some have been concerned with?  That is the weave gaps at the folds and curves of the bag because it’s so much bigger than the original intrecciato.  I’ve only heard people express concern, not actual observation and if it does happen with the new bag does it become less of an issue with break in?


Indeed I used to notice the gap more when the bag was stiffer. It mainly happens on the sides where the folds are. To be honest I do think the old intrecciato is more heavy duty but so far my Jodie has held up well. In the past month I’ve been carrying it at least 3 or 4 times a week and the leather is not as delicate as I thought it would be.
I was looking at the pictures I posted above. If you look closely to the first picture where the bag is hanging from the hook, you can see a mild gapping around the folds. But in the pictures I’m carrying it on my shoulder there is no gapping at all. I think hanging it from a hook creates more stress


----------



## Gourmetgal

Interesting.  Thanks so much!  Now I just have to decide between Caramel and Almond, though both seem a little too warm for my eye.  I’ve adored so many BV bags in the past and waited kn vain for a color I really loved.  I do think the Caramel should work well with a lot in my wardrobe.  Navy, black, gray, green, white, cream.


----------



## babypanda

Gourmetgal said:


> Interesting.  Thanks so much!  Now I just have to decide between Caramel and Almond, though both seem a little too warm for my eye.  I’ve adored so many BV bags in the past and waited kn vain for a color I really loved.  I do think the Caramel should work well with a lot in my wardrobe.  Navy, black, gray, green, white, cream.


If I may offer a suggestion I would say go for caramel. It’s the perfect neutral. 
I would be too worried about light colors with this bag. Mine is light blue and I’m always worried to place it somewhere dirty or to stain it with hand cream or sunscreen.


----------



## pinksky777

Gourmetgal said:


> Interesting.  Thanks so much!  Now I just have to decide between Caramel and Almond, though both seem a little too warm for my eye.  I’ve adored so many BV bags in the past and waited kn vain for a color I really loved.  I do think the Caramel should work well with a lot in my wardrobe.  Navy, black, gray, green, white, cream.


CARAMEL! It’s literally the most perfect versatile color bv has in my opinion. Great for all 4 seasons!


----------



## mocktail

addyx said:


> Hi everyone! Long time lurker, looking to purchase a mini Jodie this week. So excited! I was browsing Saks today and saw that the price of the mini Jodie has gone up to $1900 USD! I asked my SA and apparently the price of the mini Jodie will be going up next week. So if anyone was looking to buy it soon, might be best to do it now.



Looks like the mini jodie price increase has happened in the US. It was $1,790 and now is $1,900 on BV, Saks, etc.

I ended up ordering it in black from Nordstrom a few days ago. Since I was waffling on other colors, black seemed like a good choice. If I love the bag and carry it a lot I can consider getting another one in a color when there's a color that really calls to me. Thanks everyone who shared your thoughts about which color I should choose!


----------



## CrazyCool01

Saw this on farfetch for any one interested - (price is in AUD) 
Note- silver hardware


----------



## TinTin123

Hey guys! I recently received my mini Jodie and the label from the inside is sewn in such a weird way, like half of the serial number is covered up with stitching. Has anyone else experienced this? Thank you so much in advance


----------



## fashion16

Looks like the price increases have hit most sites now. ...ugh


----------



## pinksky777

TinTin123 said:


> Hey guys! I recently received my mini Jodie and the label from the inside is sewn in such a weird way, like half of the serial number is covered up with stitching. Has anyone else experienced this? Thank you so much in advance


Hmm... where did you buy?


----------



## TinTin123

pinksky777 said:


> Hmm... where did you buy?



Bottega Veneta store in Rome


----------



## pinksky777

TinTin123 said:


> Bottega Veneta store in Rome


Oh well then rest assured it’s authentic. I think it’s just that they perhaps sewed a little too close, that’s it. You can still see the number so that’s what matters. I haven’t rlly stared at all my tags in my bags, so maybe one of mine is the same! I nvr cared to because I had the peace of mind that I bought straight from the boutique. At the end of the day if we’re going to have to second guess a bag that comes straight from the brand itself then we might as well just not buy designer bags entirely lol


----------



## mocktail

Some of the new colors are on BV's US site


----------



## addyx

Ohh Parakeet is back with gold hardware


----------



## Violet Bleu




----------



## tahlia-

Hi all!
I’ve purchased the Lavender Mini Jodie off the Australian BV website. Received an email confirmation but it has now been a week and still no shipping confirmation. 
Is there a standard order processing time? It says average delivery time is 3-6 business days but that’s all I can find.


----------



## wendel14

Hello!

I was wondering if anyone can help. I ordered a Small Jodie in Almond from the BV website and received it today. Unfortunately, it looks like the lining on the inside isn’t neatly sewn together, so there are bumps where both sides of the lining meet (see picture below). I feel at this price point the inside should also be perfect. As I bought the last one in this size/color from the BV website I can’t swap it. My question is: do your bags have this same ‘issue’ in the lining? Or is it just mine?

I would really appreciate any feedback! Thanks!


----------



## mocktail

mocktail said:


> I ended up ordering it in black from Nordstrom a few days ago



My mini Jodie was delivered today and I am going to return it. It has a perfume smell and the tag was ripped off and stuffed inside the bag. I think it may have been someone's return. I will have to make a trek to the BV boutique next time to make sure I get a brand new one, and then I also won't have to worry about it being authentic or not. Lesson learned! Will keep going to Nordstrom for jeans, sweaters, etc. but will stick with buying premier designer bags directly from the brand.


----------



## Gourmetgal

wendel14 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone can help. I ordered a Small Jodie in Almond from the BV website and received it today. Unfortunately, it looks like the lining on the inside isn’t neatly sewn together, so there are bumps where both sides of the lining meet (see picture below). I feel at this price point the inside should also be perfect. As I bought the last one in this size/color from the BV website I can’t swap it. My question is: do your bags have this same ‘issue’ in the lining? Or is it just mine?
> 
> I would really appreciate any feedback! Thanks!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5092653


Why can’t you return it?  You paid full price, right? It’s not you fault if there’s a problem with it or that it’s the last one!  BTW, your lining looks okay to me...


----------



## wendel14

Gourmetgal said:


> Why can’t you return it?  You paid full price, right? It’s not you fault if there’s a problem with it or that it’s the last one!  BTW, your lining looks okay to me...


Thank you for your reply! I can return the bag, but as it is the last one and I am unable to buy it anywhere else in The Netherlands (where I live) I then won’t own one and I really love it. This is why I wonder if the bumps are normal or not. I found the below picture of the inside of someone’s small Jodie on vestiaire collective and to me that looks a lot better than my bag does. So I still wonder if mine might be faulty. Input from more people would be amazing! Thanks!


----------



## gagabag

wendel14 said:


> Thank you for your reply! I can return the bag, but as it is the last one and I am unable to buy it anywhere else in The Netherlands (where I live) I then won’t own one and I really love it. This is why I wonder if the bumps are normal or not. I found the below picture of the inside of someone’s small Jodie on vestiaire collective and to me that looks a lot better than my bag does. So I still wonder if mine might be faulty. Input from more people would be amazing! Thanks!
> View attachment 5093282


The photo from the bag in V looks like the inside had been stretched open. For what it’s worth, I think your bag is normal, especially if there is nothing wrong with the outside. Good luck deciding!


----------



## wendel14

gagabag said:


> The photo from the bag in V looks like the inside had been stretched open. For what it’s worth, I think your bag is normal, especially if there is nothing wrong with the outside. Good luck deciding!


Thanks so much! This helps!!


----------



## babypanda

wendel14 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone can help. I ordered a Small Jodie in Almond from the BV website and received it today. Unfortunately, it looks like the lining on the inside isn’t neatly sewn together, so there are bumps where both sides of the lining meet (see picture below). I feel at this price point the inside should also be perfect. As I bought the last one in this size/color from the BV website I can’t swap it. My question is: do your bags have this same ‘issue’ in the lining? Or is it just mine?
> 
> I would really appreciate any feedback! Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5092653


I tried to open my Jodie and snap a picture for you but when my bag is sitting empty the lining folds and doesn’t look straight either. I don’t think I really understand what’s the issue you’re referring to. I agree with Gagabag. I don’t see any problem. 
Also bare in mind the inside will get wear and tear with use. What’s important is how the bag looks on the outside. Hope you enjoy your bag! Show us some mod shots


----------



## pinksky777

addyx said:


> Ohh Parakeet is back with gold hardware


Parakeet isn’t “back” it’s brand new somewhat replacing the sold out grass green.


----------



## pinksky777

wendel14 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I was wondering if anyone can help. I ordered a Small Jodie in Almond from the BV website and received it today. Unfortunately, it looks like the lining on the inside isn’t neatly sewn together, so there are bumps where both sides of the lining meet (see picture below). I feel at this price point the inside should also be perfect. As I bought the last one in this size/color from the BV website I can’t swap it. My question is: do your bags have this same ‘issue’ in the lining? Or is it just mine?
> 
> I would really appreciate any feedback! Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 5092653


Any little thing like this isn’t the biggest deal imo because you have to remember that these bags are all handmade. Plus it’s the inside where nobody sees and you hardly even see tbh.


----------



## addyx

pinksky777 said:


> Parakeet isn’t “back” it’s brand new somewhat replacing the sold out grass green.



I meant as in it's been issued with gold hardware.  Grass was issued with silver, and then there was a Parakeet that was released that had silver as well.


----------



## susie81

Just to update - I ended up keeping my ice cream mini Jodie and I actually love it. I’ve been carrying it to all my dinners etc and it’s a really versatile colour, just adds a bit of edge to pretty basic outfits. And am loving that it’s sort of a clutch but I can put it on my arm too. Am a fan!


----------



## pinksky777

addyx said:


> I meant as in it's been issued with gold hardware.  Grass was issued with silver, and then there was a Parakeet that was released that had silver as well.


From what I know parakeet always had gold hardware according to my SA as well.


----------



## dahliaofbags

CrazyCool01 said:


> Sorry for spamming with more pictures., absolutely love this bag
> 
> View attachment 5074839



was thinking of buying this or the lavender? Doesthe purple tones come out in certain light? Is it lighter in person?

my qualms in lavender is the hardware color but also love the color!


----------



## dahliaofbags

daofthesaints said:


> was thinking of buying this or the lavender? Doesthe purple tones come out in certain light? Is it lighter in person?
> 
> my qualms in lavender is the hardware color but also love the color!


I mean i love the bag color not the hardware color


----------



## atoizzard5

Linoleum (blue) and Thunder (gray)!


----------



## Gourmetgal

babypanda said:


> If I may offer a suggestion I would say go for caramel. It’s the perfect neutral.
> I would be too worried about light colors with this bag. Mine is light blue and I’m always worried to place it somewhere dirty or to stain it with hand cream or sunscreen.


Glad I followed your advice because the posts here and photos on the website do not do justice to the beautiful caramel IRL. As for the bag, I love the drape of it already and the size is great for every day.  It will only get better with time, though I do wish the intrecciato were smaller.  I could also use a matching lanyard for my keys but alas, the company doesn’t make the nice woven ones in a beautiful array of colors.  This bag is literally the only style I like from the new designer.


----------



## babypanda

Gourmetgal said:


> Glad I followed your advice because the posts here and photos on the website do not do justice to the beautiful caramel IRL. As for the bag, I love the drape of it already and the size is great for every day.  It will only get better with time, though I do wish the intrecciato were smaller.  I could also use a matching lanyard for my keys but alas, the company doesn’t make the nice woven ones in a beautiful array of colors.  This bag is literally the only style I like from the new designer.


Congratulations on your new bag  
Please show us pix and mod shots! There aren’t many reviews out there on the small Jodie. When I started this thread last year I couldn’t find any information about it.
I know what you mean regarding the drape. And it gets soo much better after a few uses. I am getting a lot of compliments when I wear mine. It looks really cool on the shoulder .


----------



## strawberrymoon

Ice cream and Peachy  I ordered both because the stores are still closed here and wanted to see the colours. I love both but the ice cream is so special! Just wondering how dirty it could get tho! Should I just go for thunder!? Also ordered the mini pouch in chalk. Trying to decide how many I can keep, for my bday later this month!


----------



## Gourmetgal

babypanda said:


> Congratulations on your new bag
> Please show us pix and mod shots! There aren’t many reviews out there on the small Jodie. When I started this thread last year I couldn’t find any information about it.
> I know what you mean regarding the drape. And it gets soo much better after a few uses. I am getting a lot of compliments when I wear mine. It looks really cool on the shoulder .


Here ya go...natural indoor light.  Figured out a way to use my non-matching lanyard looped inside the knot!  Can you spot it?


----------



## atoizzard5

Gourmetgal said:


> Here ya go...natural indoor light.  Figured out a way to use my non-matching lanyard looped inside the knot!  Can you spot it?
> View attachment 5102908
> View attachment 5102909
> View attachment 5102910
> View attachment 5102911


 Absolutely stunning!!


----------



## babypanda

Gourmetgal said:


> Here ya go...natural indoor light.  Figured out a way to use my non-matching lanyard looped inside the knot!  Can you spot it?
> View attachment 5102908
> View attachment 5102909
> View attachment 5102910
> View attachment 5102911


It looks great on you and you chose a perfect neutral color that can be used all year round. 
Enjoy it


----------



## Gourmetgal

Thanks.  It’s a good addition because I’ve tended to gravitate towards cooler toned neutrals.


----------



## pinksky777

strawberrymoon said:


> Ice cream and Peachy  I ordered both because the stores are still closed here and wanted to see the colours. I love both but the ice cream is so special! Just wondering how dirty it could get tho! Should I just go for thunder!? Also ordered the mini pouch in chalk. Trying to decide how many I can keep, for my bday later this month!


Keep the ice cream jodie and the mini pouch in chalk!


----------



## dahliaofbags

strawberrymoon said:


> Ice cream and Peachy  I ordered both because the stores are still closed here and wanted to see the colours. I love both but the ice cream is so special! Just wondering how dirty it could get tho! Should I just go for thunder!? Also ordered the mini pouch in chalk. Trying to decide how many I can keep, for my bday later this month!


I got the white pouch and when I say they are notorious, NOTORIOUS, in getting/ absorbing dirt. I think it’s also being lambskin, which is very porous in nature. So the combination of lambskin leather and light color makes it worse. Altho light bags really show the intrecciato best!

just be mindful of the dirt. I clean my white bag every after use. Yes, everytime I use it. If your afraid on cleaning your own bag,you can visit your local bag spa


----------



## strawberrymoon

daofthesaints said:


> I got the white pouch and when I say they are notorious, NOTORIOUS, in getting/ absorbing dirt. I think it’s also being lambskin, which is very porous in nature. So the combination of lambskin leather and light color makes it worse. Altho light bags really show the intrecciato best!
> 
> just be mindful of the dirt. I clean my white bag every after use. Yes, everytime I use it. If your afraid on cleaning your own bag,you can visit your local bag spa


Thanks for that! I’m pretty good about putting bags away after I use them and making sure they are clean. How do you clean yours? Baby wipe?


----------



## strawberrymoon

pinksky777 said:


> Keep the ice cream jodie and the mini pouch in chalk!


Aw so tempting to keep both! Your ice cream jodie inspired me to get that colour


----------



## pinksky777

strawberrymoon said:


> Aw so tempting to keep both! Your ice cream jodie inspired me to get that colour


Oh wow that’s great! Well if you could only keep one I’d say mini jodie over pouch 20 just because you could fit more.


----------



## strawberrymoon

would you say stick with ice cream? Or go for thunder? The ice cream is so pretty but just wondering if thunder has more longevity!?


----------



## Gourmetgal

Thunder is a really pretty grey.  Anything white or off-white is just too difficult to keep clean and impractical unless it’s just being used very occasionally.


----------



## pinksky777




----------



## dahliaofbags

strawberrymoon said:


> Thanks for that! I’m pretty good about putting bags away after I use them and making sure they are clean. How do you clean yours? Baby wipe?



i actually use collonil conditioner and a white microfiber cloth. Colored cloths for wiping will eventually transfer their colors, so stick to white.

I got two SAs from two different branch stores. One SA says not to clean the bag with anything. The other one says it’s ok to clean it with conditioner as long as it is a gentle and solvent-free conditioner (i.e. Kate Spade leather conditioner). I can’t stand my bags to yellow or go dirty so I still chose to clean it  So far, no changes when I clean it. The edges will darken because of being moisten by the cream, but goes back to its natural color.


----------



## strawberrymoon

Gourmetgal said:


> Thunder is a really pretty grey.  Anything white or off-white is just too difficult to keep clean and impractical unless it’s just being used very occasionally.


It is really pretty! Have you seen it in real life?


----------



## strawberrymoon

daofthesaints said:


> i actually use collonil conditioner and a white microfiber cloth. Colored cloths for wiping will eventually transfer their colors, so stick to white.
> 
> I got two SAs from two different branch stores. One SA says not to clean the bag with anything. The other one says it’s ok to clean it with conditioner as long as it is a gentle and solvent-free conditioner (i.e. Kate Spade leather conditioner). I can’t stand my bags to yellow or go dirty so I still chose to clean it  So far, no changes when I clean it. The edges will darken because of being moisten by the cream, but goes back to its natural color.


Oh I would be so upset if my bag yellowed! Thanks for sharing your tips


----------



## dcbfh123

Gourmetgal said:


> Here ya go...natural indoor light.  Figured out a way to use my non-matching lanyard looped inside the knot!  Can you spot it?
> View attachment 5102908
> View attachment 5102909
> View attachment 5102910
> View attachment 5102911


this look so great on you! this is the small size?


----------



## Gourmetgal

Yes, small. I’m 5’6” and those pants are size 2 for reference.


----------



## babypanda

dcbfh123 said:


> this look so great on you! this is the small size?


I was also wondering the same. I have the small and this one seems a but bigger than mine. But sometimes the camera angle can be deceiving. Here’s another mod pic of my small. Even on my picture the bag looks bigger than in reality if that makes sense


----------



## atoizzard5

strawberrymoon said:


> It is really pretty! Have you seen it in real life?



Ive seen this colour in person recently. It is a gorgeous grey! Worth checking out if you’re near a boutique. 



babypanda said:


> I was also wondering the same. I have the small and this one seems a but bigger than mine. But sometimes the camera angle can be deceiving. Here’s another mod pic of my small. Even on my picture the bag looks bigger than in reality if that makes sense



Your jodie has slouched beautifully! It is nice to see how this size looks after a bit of use.


----------



## pinksky777




----------



## pinksky777

Literally can’t stop using this bag for summer!


----------



## Gourmetgal

Thx.  Yes, small size.


----------



## pptee

Late to the party. Mini Jodie in the new grey colour


----------



## Gourmetgal

Such a nice lively grey.


----------



## pinksky777

Went to the park with my goddaughter yesterday and she laughed hysterically at this lol random I know, but I had nowhere to put my bag so… there’s also a video I posted on my Instagram @whiterosesintherain


----------



## Aman27

pptee said:


> View attachment 5119087
> 
> 
> Late to the party. Mini Jodie in the new grey colour


I’ve seen this new grey in the store yesterday, this color is very pretty and the contrast with the gold hardware is beautiful!


----------



## pptee

Aman27 said:


> I’ve seen this new grey in the store yesterday, this color is very pretty and the contrast with the gold hardware is beautiful!



Haha. Yes. I was talking myself out of getting the mini Jodie for the longest time as it’s just a handheld bag. But I’m totally smitten by the grey colour 

The grey is slightly richer than what was shown in the picture. Love this shade of grey. Haha.


----------



## Minie26

Anyone seen the new cinnabar color?
Is it red or pink? X


----------



## Minie26

susanlovesLV said:


> My mini Jodie in the color Mallard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5065124


Beautiful 
Would you say the color is more green or there’s blue in it?


----------



## CrazyCool01

pinksky777 said:


> Went to the park with my goddaughter yesterday and she laughed hysterically at this lol random I know, but I had nowhere to put my bag so… there’s also a video I posted on my Instagram @whiterosesintherain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5120575


Ohh my ! Color is amazing


----------



## pinksky777

CrazyCool01 said:


> Ohh my ! Color is amazing


Yes the Grass green rlly is the best green shade imo. I saw the new parakeet irl at my boutique the other day and while it was rlly vibrant and lovely, it just seemed a little too neon and therefore wouldn’t rlly be yearlong appropriate. You can’t go wrong with grass because it’s a kelly green that while bright, it’s not overwhelming or tacky. But the parakeet is rlly cool I gotta say…


----------



## Gourmetgal

Really?


----------



## susanlovesLV

Minie26 said:


> Beautiful
> Would you say the color is more green or there’s blue in it?


Thank you. I would say more green than blue but it does change between darker and lighter depending on what you wear.


----------



## izabela.wu

I love the jodie bag, especially small one in brown suede... I cannot find it anywhere  any ideas?


----------



## atoizzard5

izabela.wu said:


> I love the jodie bag, especially small one in brown suede... I cannot find it anywhere  any ideas?



hi there, if you’re in Canada then it’s available at holt https://www.holtrenfrew.com/en/Prod...-The-Small-Jodie-Suede-Hobo-Bag/p/20166685001

good luck finding it!


----------



## Fwalker

I’m lusting after a mini Jodie, can everyone please post more beautiful pics of their cutiessss??!!  also what are your opinions on the rounder shape vs the older rectangular shape? I find myself wishing they kept the rectangular shape


----------



## atoizzard5

Fwalker said:


> I’m lusting after a mini Jodie, can everyone please post more beautiful pics of their cutiessss??!!  also what are your opinions on the rounder shape vs the older rectangular shape? I find myself wishing they kept the rectangular shape



My mini jodie has the old shape but I don’t mind the new shape after seeing it in the boutique. I do like the “heft” of the old shape, it feels a bit more substantial when carried. They both slouch beautifully and can hold your essentials.

You can find the old shape on preloved sites like fashionphile but they tend to be higher than current retail price. I’d go for the colour you’re interested in regardless of shape! It’s a lovely bag and I use mine quite a bit.


----------



## izabela.wu

atoizzard5 said:


> hi there, if you’re in Canada then it’s available at holt https://www.holtrenfrew.com/en/Prod...-The-Small-Jodie-Suede-Hobo-Bag/p/20166685001
> 
> good luck finding it!


Thank you very much  Unfortunately, I'm not from CA and don't have friends there  maybe they'll decide to ship internationally in the near future!


----------



## Hml18

Hi 


atoizzard5 said:


> My mini jodie has the old shape but I don’t mind the new shape after seeing it in the boutique. I do like the “heft” of the old shape, it feels a bit more substantial when carried. They both slouch beautifully and can hold your essentials.
> 
> You can find the old shape on preloved sites like fashionphile but they tend to be higher than current retail price. I’d go for the colour you’re interested in regardless of shape! It’s a lovely bag and I use mine quite a bit.
> View attachment 5140669
> View attachment 5140671
> View attachment 5140678
> View attachment 5140679


Hows the wear and tear for this bag? Do you have a pic after wearing for long time? Im wondering if it sags after a while. I love the shape and planning to buy one but the SA says the bag will sag..


----------



## dahliaofbags

Saw this from the site. $19,000 for a RESIN bag?!!!! Not even jade or malachite beads? Hell no!


----------



## atoizzard5

Hml18 said:


> Hi
> 
> Hows the wear and tear for this bag? Do you have a pic after wearing for long time? Im wondering if it sags after a while. I love the shape and planning to buy one but the SA says the bag will sag..



hi there! So far so good! Yes, the bag will slouch and if you go back into this thread you can see some posters sharing pics of what it looks like. The “sag” will happen given the shape and leather of the bag. In my opinion it’s part of the appeal! Also if you check Instagram tags like #bvminijodie you can see what the new shape looks like slouched.


----------



## dahliaofbags

Another internet find! So cute! I think this is launched in China?


----------



## Euclase

daofthesaints said:


> Another internet find! So cute! I think this is launched in China?
> 
> View attachment 5143913
> View attachment 5143914


It's like the love-child of a duckling and a macaroni noodle.  I want to pet it!


----------



## gloomfilter

Hi, all! Thinking about getting a small Jodie, but heard of ideas that this is a more “trendy” shape than the mini which I found a bit confusing. Can anyone comment more on the longevity of the small Jodie? Thanks!


----------



## Gourmetgal

Small Jodie is based on the popular Veneta Belly but with the addition of the iconic knot.  So the shape is pure vintage BV…certainly not trendy.  What may be trendy is the larger weave if BV ever goes back to the original gauge.


----------



## Gourmetgal

Euclase said:


> It's like the love-child of a duckling and a macaroni noodle.  I want to pet it!


That thing is beyond silly.


----------



## babypanda

gloomfilter said:


> Hi, all! Thinking about getting a small Jodie, but heard of ideas that this is a more “trendy” shape than the mini which I found a bit confusing. Can anyone comment more on the longevity of the small Jodie? Thanks!


Of all the new BV designs, the small Jodie is the only one that will stand the test of time in my opinion. As @Gourmetgal mentioned it has replaced the classic older BV hobos.
I didn’t find any other design I’m willing to spend money on so far. Everything feels so trendy to me, particularly because most designs, although beautiful and look great on insta, aren’t at all practical for daily life. That’s just my opinion


----------



## pinksky777

babypanda said:


> Of all the new BV designs, the small Jodie is the only one that will stand the test of time in my opinion. As @Gourmetgal mentioned it has replaced the classic older BV hobos.
> I didn’t find any other design I’m willing to spend money on so far. Everything feels so trendy to me, particularly because most designs, although beautiful and look great on insta, aren’t at all practical for daily life. That’s just my opinion


I believe a lot of them will stand the test of time due to their very similar nature and aesthetic appeal. Also, it depends what your daily life looks like. All the bags, with the exception of styles like the knot and whirl (due to size), would make great for daily use!


----------



## babypanda

pinksky777 said:


> I believe a lot of them will stand the test of time due to their very similar nature and aesthetic appeal. Also, it depends what your daily life looks like. All the bags, with the exception of styles like the knot and whirl (due to size), would make great for daily use!


I hope so. Time will tell . I can see some like the pouch might stick around. But for me they aren’t practical. It doesn’t mean others can’t rock them! They look beautiful on other people. Your pouches are gorgeous.
But the poster was specifically asking about the Jodie in the small size and I think this particular one will be a classic.


----------



## pinksky777

babypanda said:


> I hope so. Time will tell . I can see some like the pouch might stick around. But for me they aren’t practical. It doesn’t mean others can’t rock them! They look beautiful on other people. Your pouches are gorgeous.
> But the poster was specifically asking about the Jodie in the small size and I think this particular one will be a classic.


Thank you  I personally think that any style of bag in intrecciato will be timeless… like the bulb for instance, I'm not a fan myself, but if I saw someone rocking one in 5 years I don’t believe it would look dated whatsoever! However, the smooth leather might look dated in time... I guess since Bottega bags don’t have any logos per say, the intrecciato kinda acts like a timeless statement logo, but in the most subtle perfect way.


----------



## banana1236

likestardust said:


> I was in the store recently to check out the ‘almond’ shade (mine is in sandalwood) and yes the new mini Jodies are definitely rounder and also quite a bit smaller. The zipper is different as well. I prefer the older shape tbh!
> 
> Unfortunately I didn’t manage to get a comparison photo cuz I got distracted by a gorgeous Arco 33 in Bordeaux


I know this was from some time ago but can you tell me how much difference in shade there was from almond and sandalwood? Too similar to have in both shades?


----------



## weezer

Thinking of purchasing a Jodie, not the ‘mini’ size but the next size up that looks like a large (but not huge maxi size)

(Sorry I am confused with the proper size name)

I was wondering if anyone puts an insert in these bags since it is unlined and I am a bit’ OCD personality type’ about these things 

(I have not seen this wonderful bag in-person)


----------



## Gourmetgal

weezer said:


> Thinking of purchasing a Jodie, not the ‘mini’ size but the next size up that looks like a large (but not huge maxi size)
> 
> (Sorry I am confused with the proper size name)
> 
> I was wondering if anyone puts an insert in these bags since it is unlined and I am a bit’ OCD personality type’ about these things
> 
> (I have not seen this wonderful bag in-person)


It is lined with the same color leather as the outside. Inside is calfskin, outside is lamb. I think size-wise you must mean the small.  There are 4 sizes. Mini, small, medium and honkin’ ginormous!


----------



## weezer

Gourmetgal said:


> It is lined with the same color leather as the outside. Inside is calfskin, outside is lamb. I think size-wise you must mean the small.  There are 4 sizes. Mini, small, medium and honkin’ ginormous!


Yes I believe the small is the size I am interested in 
Thank you Gourmetgal!


----------



## Evergreen602

Gourmetgal said:


> honkin’ ginormous!


Accurate.  And hilarious!


----------



## babypanda

banana1236 said:


> I know this was from some time ago but can you tell me how much difference in shade there was from almond and sandalwood? Too similar to have in both shades?


Yes I do think they are too similar…  but both are beautiful!


----------



## pinksky777

weezer said:


> Thinking of purchasing a Jodie, not the ‘mini’ size but the next size up that looks like a large (but not huge maxi size)
> 
> (Sorry I am confused with the proper size name)
> 
> I was wondering if anyone puts an insert in these bags since it is unlined and I am a bit’ OCD personality type’ about these things
> 
> (I have not seen this wonderful bag in-person)


I don’t think an insert is necessary tbh. The bag is supposed to get kinda droopy over time, as it is a hobo bag.


----------



## weezer

Hello my BV friends,
I stopped by my local BV boutique today  

The SA showed me these lovelies
(Caramel & Raisin)…



I was hooked…
And then she compared Raisin (Small size) and Grape (Medium size)


I went home today with one of these bags!


----------



## weezer

(Please excuse me for the sloppy picture, I literally took the picture in my car right after I left the BV boutique and took it out of the shopping bag, I was so excited)


 I have my Jodie in Caramel (next to my reliable Nero TM hobo)


----------



## weezer

Comparing the weave  of TM veneta hobo and Jodie…

The 1.5 cm weave on Jodie vs old weave. Also the new weave does appear ‘looser’ as others have noted.

But overall none of these details truly detract from the beauty of Jodie now that I’ve seen it (and finally own one) in person.


----------



## Gourmetgal

Caramel?  If so we’re bag twins!  Great choice.


----------



## weezer

Gourmetgal said:


> Caramel?  If so we’re bag twins!  Great choice.


Yes twins!


----------



## weezer

Ok one more pic, a ‘proper’ garden shot of these two besties together: Caramel  Jodie and Nero Veneta 

I just love the gold hardware on Jodie, it’s gorgeous with the caramel.



Thank you for reading this!


----------



## babypanda

weezer said:


> Ok one more pic, a ‘proper’ garden shot of these two besties together: Caramel  Jodie and Nero Veneta
> 
> I just love the gold hardware on Jodie, it’s gorgeous with the caramel.
> 
> View attachment 5155071
> 
> Thank you for reading this!


You chose a great color for your small Jodie. Welcome to the club . This size is just starting to become popular! It’s a great one for daily use. Enjoy it and show us mod shots when you can !!


----------



## Evergreen602

weezer said:


> Hello my BV friends,
> I stopped by my local BV boutique today
> 
> The SA showed me these lovelies
> (Caramel & Raisin)…
> View attachment 5154924
> 
> 
> I was hooked…
> And then she compared Raisin (Small size) and Grape (Medium size)
> View attachment 5154926
> 
> I went home today with one of these bags!


Ahh, you're killing me with that Raisin color!  Drooling over here.  I think it will be mine.  It looks like a chameleon color that can go deep and inky or pop bright in the right light.  Just love it!

Oh, and I love your Caramel!  It's one of my favorite BV colors.  Congrats!


----------



## atoizzard5

weezer said:


> Comparing the weave  of TM veneta hobo and Jodie…
> 
> The 1.5 cm weave on Jodie vs old weave. Also the new weave does appear ‘looser’ as others have noted.
> 
> But overall none of these details truly detract from the beauty of Jodie now that I’ve seen it (and finally own one) in person.
> View attachment 5154947



congrats! Beautiful choice!! Enjoy!!  


babypanda said:


> You chose a great color for your small Jodie. Welcome to the club . This size is just starting to become popular! It’s a great one for daily use. Enjoy it and show us mod shots when you can !!



So true! I saw yesterday that KarenBritChick bought it in grape! She was trying on the pouches then said she went for their “shoulder bag”. I think we’ll be seeing it more come fall.


I tried on the tapioca a few months and fell in love! I think it’s sold out now though  I’d love to add a small jodie to my collection soon!


----------



## weezer

atoizzard5 said:


> congrats! Beautiful choice!! Enjoy!!
> 
> 
> Thank you @atoizzard5
> I tried on the tapioca a few months and fell in love! I think it’s sold out now though  I’d love to add a small jodie to my collection soon!
> I definitely recommend getting the small Jodie if you can,  it’s shoulder-carry and drapes beautifully! And don’t give up on your tapioca color, if I spot one I’ll let you know


----------



## classicgirll

I love the mini jodie so much, I just wish it stood up and had a broader base!! I can't justify the price for a bag that I can't even put down correctly. Literally my only criticism and I would buy 4... these colors are killing me!! So if the BV gods are listening...


----------



## sbuxaddict

Hi everyone! Just had to share my excitement and story leading up to my very first BV
I wanted a “wedding purse” instead of wedding shoes because, well, it’s just so much more fun! I fell in love with the versatility of the mini pouch and managed to snag one of the last ones in the Oro color. I thought it would be perfect since it was seasonal and that the gold would work well for future evening events. When the bag came I just didn’t LOVE it. When I went to the store to exchange, I saw a mini Jodie and wanted to just try on. WELL we all know how that goes haha. The SA found out it was wedding related and brought out the one in the color chalk. It was love at first!!! So so happy for such a unique item in my collection, and that it will always be associated with my special day  thanks for letting me share! The leather is TDF!


----------



## weezer

sbuxaddict said:


> Hi everyone! Just had to share my excitement and story leading up to my very first BV
> I wanted a “wedding purse” instead of wedding shoes because, well, it’s just so much more fun! I fell in love with the versatility of the mini pouch and managed to snag one of the last ones in the Oro color. I thought it would be perfect since it was seasonal and that the gold would work well for future evening events. When the bag came I just didn’t LOVE it. When I went to the store to exchange, I saw a mini Jodie and wanted to just try on. WELL we all know how that goes haha. The SA found out it was wedding related and brought out the one in the color chalk. It was love at first!!! So so happy for such a unique item in my collection, and that it will always be associated with my special day  thanks for letting me share! The leather is TDF!
> 
> View attachment 5155522


Congratulations on your special day, your Jodie is beautiful!


----------



## sbuxaddict

weezer said:


> Congratulations on your special day, your Jodie is beautiful!


Thank you so much


----------



## imlvholic

Now Im thinking of getting the small Jodie. I have the Black mini Jodie that I love so much & the small is perfect too with more space. I have to decide on color.


----------



## zazzle415

Here’s a few pics from when I picked up my mini Jodie in cinnabar yesterday. 

Almond and cinnabar mini size
Grape in the medium size
caramel in the small 
caramel in small compared to cinnabar in mini

I love the cinnabar color and can’t wait to see how the leather softens up. The mini was perfect for fitting my essentials for a night out last night.


----------



## Evergreen602

zazzle415 said:


> Here’s a few pics from when I picked up my mini Jodie in cinnabar yesterday.
> 
> Almond and cinnabar mini size
> Grape in the medium size
> caramel in the small
> caramel in small compared to cinnabar in mini
> 
> I love the cinnabar color and can’t wait to see how the leather softens up. The mini was perfect for fitting my essentials for a night out last night.


Gorgeous!  I'm headed to my local BV now to try on the Jodie and see other items in the Raisin color.  That will help me decide for sure!


----------



## gagabag

zazzle415 said:


> Here’s a few pics from when I picked up my mini Jodie in cinnabar yesterday.
> 
> Almond and cinnabar mini size
> Grape in the medium size
> caramel in the small
> caramel in small compared to cinnabar in mini
> 
> I love the cinnabar color and can’t wait to see how the leather softens up. The mini was perfect for fitting my essentials for a night out last night.


Beautiful! I wish they’d release more colours in small and bigger size Jodie


----------



## weezer

zazzle415 said:


> Here’s a few pics from when I picked up my mini Jodie in cinnabar yesterday.
> 
> Almond and cinnabar mini size
> Grape in the medium size
> caramel in the small
> caramel in small compared to cinnabar in mini
> 
> I love the cinnabar color and can’t wait to see how the leather softens up. The mini was perfect for fitting my essentials for a night out last night.


Thank you for the pics—You look great with all Jodie sizes!

I am so tempted to get another color in either the Small or Medium Jodie…

(I am really ‘ing my Small Jodie, wearing it daily since I bought it last Tuesday)


----------



## weezer

Evergreen602 said:


> Gorgeous!  I'm headed to my local BV now to try on the Jodie and see other items in the Raisin color.  That will help me decide for sure!


Yay I am so excited for you, looking forward to your final decision!


----------



## babypanda

weezer said:


> Thank you for the pics—You look great with all Jodie sizes!
> 
> I am so tempted to get another color in either the Small or Medium Jodie…
> 
> (I am really ‘ing my Small Jodie, wearing it daily since I bought it last Tuesday)


I’ve also been using my small Jodie a lot this summer. It’s such a comfortable bag to wear. Lightweight and sits really nicely on the shoulder!
What other colors are you considering?


----------



## pinksky777

zazzle415 said:


> Here’s a few pics from when I picked up my mini Jodie in cinnabar yesterday.
> 
> Almond and cinnabar mini size
> Grape in the medium size
> caramel in the small
> caramel in small compared to cinnabar in mini
> 
> I love the cinnabar color and can’t wait to see how the leather softens up. The mini was perfect for fitting my essentials for a night out last night.


To be completely honest with you, if the cinnabar isn’t already soft/supple then it’s not rlly going to change over time whatsoever. I’ve had mannnyy Bottega bags new and old, and the new ones don’t soften up rlly. They have to be soft from the beginning and then only those ones will get more of that casual droopy look. It all has to do with the dying process, so depending on the color you’ll see how it’ll break in. Caramel and grass are the softest colors of all, but the newer colors aren’t as supple unfortunately. A few of my SA’s also said it’s because Bottega changed their factories in the recent months so that affected the products.


----------



## Evergreen602

weezer said:


> Yay I am so excited for you, looking forward to your final decision!


I have to save a little longer, but confirmed I want the Small Jodie in Raisin. Hoping I will be able to share pics this fall!


----------



## Evergreen602

atoizzard5 said:


> congrats! Beautiful choice!! Enjoy!!
> 
> 
> So true! I saw yesterday that KarenBritChick bought it in grape! She was trying on the pouches then said she went for their “shoulder bag”. I think we’ll be seeing it more come fall.
> View attachment 5155235
> 
> I tried on the tapioca a few months and fell in love! I think it’s sold out now though  I’d love to add a small jodie to my collection soon!
> 
> View attachment 5155236


I tried on a small Jodie today at the BV in Scottsdale, Arizona.  I am 95% certain the color was Tapioca.  It may be worth a call to them!


----------



## weezer

babypanda said:


> I’ve also been using my small Jodie a lot this summer. It’s such a comfortable bag to wear. Lightweight and sits really nicely on the shoulder!
> What other colors are you considering?


I missed out on ‘bottle green’ so I hope they have a green shade coming out for small Jodie in the near future. 

I also like grape, and purple.

Trying to stay away from black (it’s ‘safe’ but too many black bags in my closet )

So many wonderful choices!


----------



## Evergreen602

weezer said:


> I missed out on ‘bottle green’ so I hope they have a green shade coming out for small Jodie in the near future.
> 
> I also like grape, and purple.
> 
> Trying to stay away from black (it’s ‘safe’ but too many black bags in my closet )
> 
> So many wonderful choices!


Bottle Green is another beautiful color.  Forgive me for being an enabler, but I would check with your SA to see if any other stores have them.  The BV website no longer shows some of the older colors, even if they have stock available.

If you can't find it at BV, it looks like Saks has it.  








						Bottega Veneta Small Jodie Leather Hobo Bag
					

Get free shipping and returns on Bottega Veneta Small Jodie Leather Hobo Bag at Saks Fifth Avenue. Browse luxury Bottega Veneta Top Handles & Satchels and other new arrivals.




					www.saksfifthavenue.com


----------



## weezer

Evergreen602 said:


> Bottle Green is another beautiful color.  Forgive me for being an enabler, but I would check with your SA to see if any other stores have them.  The BV website no longer shows some of the older colors, even if they have stock available.
> 
> If you can't find it at BV, it looks like Saks has it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta Small Jodie Leather Hobo Bag
> 
> 
> Get free shipping and returns on Bottega Veneta Small Jodie Leather Hobo Bag at Saks Fifth Avenue. Browse luxury Bottega Veneta Top Handles & Satchels and other new arrivals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.saksfifthavenue.com


Thank you!
The raisin is beautiful, I am looking forward to your pics !


----------



## atoizzard5

Evergreen602 said:


> I tried on a small Jodie today at the BV in Scottsdale, Arizona.  I am 95% certain the color was Tapioca.  It may be worth a call to them!


Thank you so much!!

Check out Karen’s grape jodie on her story today 





__





						Watch this story by KarenBritChick on Instagram before it disappears.
					






					instagram.com


----------



## zazzle415

weezer said:


> I also like grape, and purple.
> 
> Trying to stay away from black (it’s ‘safe’ but too many black bags in my closet )
> 
> So many wonderful choices!



I thought I was going to go with black for the small size too, and then I saw your post and saw the caramel in person. It would remiss me to get the jodie in just black when BV’s colors are even more stunning in person.


----------



## babypanda

I agree with everyone regarding black. It’s beautiful but BV has so many gorgeous colors that it would be too bad to chose black. We can get black bags in every other brand


----------



## Gourmetgal

atoizzard5 said:


> Thank you so much!!
> 
> Check out Karen’s grape jodie on her story today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch this story by KarenBritChick on Instagram before it disappears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instagram.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5159206


She says it’s a large Jodie but it really looks like a medium.  The large or maxi is bigger than a feedbag.


----------



## babypanda

Gourmetgal said:


> She says it’s a large Jodie but it really looks like a medium.  The large or maxi is bigger than a feedbag.


Yes you’re right. There is a confusion with the different sizes because on the BV website they don’t specify the name of the 2 sizes bigger than the mini. So some call them small and medium and others call them medium and large. Now the maxi is a different story. I don’t think anyone will get confused with that one


----------



## weezer

atoizzard5 said:


> Thank you so much!!
> 
> Check out Karen’s grape jodie on her story today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch this story by KarenBritChick on Instagram before it disappears.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> instagram.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5159206


I like Karen’s videos!
(I _almost _bought a Loewe puzzle bag after watching one of her videos but then I got swept away by BV )


----------



## Evergreen602

weezer said:


> I like Karen’s videos!
> (I _almost _bought a Loewe puzzle bag after watching one of her videos but then I got swept away by BV )


Not gonna lie, BV may be my favorite brand (I have six), but my Puzzle is my favorite bag.  I definitely want another one in Tan, but then BV had to release Raisin!


----------



## atoizzard5

Saw someone post this “dupe” of the jodie today: https://www.dsw.com/en/us/product/kelly-and-katie-woven-hobo-bag/507626


----------



## Evergreen602

atoizzard5 said:


> Saw someone post this “dupe” of the jodie today: https://www.dsw.com/en/us/product/kelly-and-katie-woven-hobo-bag/507626
> 
> View attachment 5161041


Not a bad looking dupe for the price.  Faux leather, and I'm sure the price reflects the craftsmanship.  However, it could be a nice bag to try if you are unsure of the Jodie style as a wardrobe investment.


----------



## atoizzard5

Evergreen602 said:


> Not a bad looking dupe for the price.  Faux leather, and I'm sure the price reflects the craftsmanship.  However, it could be a nice bag to try if you are unsure of the Jodie style as a wardrobe investment.



Agreed! The bigger jodies are expensive and the hobo style might not be for everyone so it’s a decent dupe to try out. I was just surprised to see it. I haven’t seen many small jodie dupes, only minis!


----------



## dcbfh123

hi! does anyone have the medium jodie and could weigh in on how they feel about the size, how big it is, how it hangs? 

I'm not sure if medium is the right size, but I mean the one that's one size up from small, and the size down from that huuuuuuge one that can hang crossbody.

I'm debating btwn the small and medium jodie. The medium looks huge in retail pics, but I think that's because they stuff the bag. It might hang really nicely in a "normal use" scenario.


----------



## Gourmetgal

How much do you carry?  I have the small and at most can carry sunglass case, water bottle, small umbrella, large wallet, cosmetics bag, phone, tenugui, large Hermes shawl, earPods, Kindle.  There’s usually room to squeeze in small purchases.  Without the umbrella and shawl I can also add an iPad Pro.  Not sure I would want to carry much more so the medium would be over-kill for me.  Personally, I think the medium looks like a feedbag because the Jodie just doesn’t drape as well as the Veneta.  I would equate the small Jodie with the large Veneta in terms of capacity.


----------



## gagabag

dcbfh123 said:


> hi! does anyone have the medium jodie and could weigh in on how they feel about the size, how big it is, how it hangs?
> 
> I'm not sure if medium is the right size, but I mean the one that's one size up from small, and the size down from that huuuuuuge one that can hang crossbody.
> 
> I'm debating btwn the small and medium jodie. The medium looks huge in retail pics, but I think that's because they stuff the bag. It might hang really nicely in a "normal use" scenario.


You might want to checkout some photos on this thread for some inspiration 




__





						Medium Jodie Reveal
					

I still have both the mini and medium. Although I think the mini is prettier and cuter, I only used it once especially that we haven’t been going out much. The medium is more practical for me because I need to be handsfree. As a tote it’s a good bag. Stylish, spacious, lightweight and practical...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## dcbfh123

Gourmetgal said:


> How much do you carry?  I have the small and at most can carry sunglass case, water bottle, small umbrella, large wallet, cosmetics bag, phone, tenugui, large Hermes shawl, earPods, Kindle.  There’s usually room to squeeze in small purchases.  Without the umbrella and shawl I can also add an iPad Pro.  Not sure I would want to carry much more so the medium would be over-kill for me.  Personally, I think the medium looks like a feedbag because the Jodie just doesn’t drape as well as the Veneta.  I would equate the small Jodie with the large Veneta in terms of capacity.



Thank you, this is so helpful! I have a small Veneta and I wanted something larger, so it's great to hear that the small Jodie is bigger than the small Veneta.

I wish the grape color came in the small jodie


----------



## weezer

dcbfh123 said:


> hi! does anyone have the medium jodie and could weigh in on how they feel about the size, how big it is, how it hangs?


Hi, I have the small Jodie in caramel and I love it so much to the point that I have been using it daily since August 3!

I’m crazy enough to be buying a Medium Jodie tomorrow (as an early birthday present for myself )

If you like, I will post comparison pics of the Small and Medium Jodie this weekend.


----------



## dcbfh123

weezer said:


> Hi, I have the small Jodie in caramel and I love it so much to the point that I have been using it daily since August 3!
> 
> I’m crazy enough to be buying a Medium Jodie tomorrow (as an early birthday present for myself )
> 
> If you like, I will post comparison pics of the Small and Medium Jodie this weekend.



That would be amazing, thank you! Excited to see the color reveal of your medium jodie  and happy early birthday!


----------



## weezer

dcbfh123 said:


> I wish the grape color came in the small jodie


I agree with you! I am attracted to the grape color as well, it’s such a great ‘neutral’ alternative to black (in my opinion) and I feel it is work appropriate in my case.


----------



## weezer

Here is my new Jodie in Medium (Grape!) next to sibling Small Jodie (Caramel). Birthday is in 2 weeks but I decided to treat myself a little early 

(SA Victoria at the BV boutique in San Francisco is very sweet and helpful!)

From left to right: Small  Jodie and Medium Jodie




Just to give a visual idea of what I carried in the Small Jodie today: a wallet, small pouch, another pouch for my inhaler/medication, key pouch, badge and mask. The Small size is spacious, there’s definitely room for more items but I don’t want to ‘overstuff’ it because it doesn’t drape as beautifully.


	

		
			
		

		
	
I I am ‘photo shy’ so I asked my sister to model the two bags for me (She is 5’2” ,slender build).

The arm drop is a little bigger for the Medium in comparison to the Small size. 

The Medium doesn’t seem too ‘overwhelming’ (For perspective, check out their largest Jodie size on the BV website, now that is tent-like!) and it drapes beautifully as well.





Thank you for looking, have a great weekend!


----------



## dcbfh123

weezer said:


> Here is my new Jodie in Medium (Grape!) next to sibling Small Jodie (Caramel). Birthday is in 2 weeks but I decided to treat myself a little early
> 
> (SA Victoria at the BV boutique in San Francisco is very sweet and helpful!)
> 
> From left to right: Small  Jodie and Medium Jodie
> View attachment 5171977
> View attachment 5171979
> 
> 
> Just to give a visual idea of what I carried in the Small Jodie today: a wallet, small pouch, another pouch for my inhaler/medication, key pouch, badge and mask. The Small size is spacious, there’s definitely room for more items but I don’t want to ‘overstuff’ it because it doesn’t drape as beautifully.
> View attachment 5171980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I I am ‘photo shy’ so I asked my sister to model the two bags for me (She is 5’2” ,slender build).
> 
> The arm drop is a little bigger for the Medium in comparison to the Small size.
> 
> The Medium doesn’t seem too ‘overwhelming’ (For perspective, check out their largest Jodie size on the BV website, now that is tent-like!) and it drapes beautifully as well.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5171982
> View attachment 5171983
> 
> Thank you for looking, have a great weekend!


Thanks for sharing these pics! From the top down view, the medium looks wayyy bigger than the small, but then when your sister carries them, there seems like less of a size difference. Good to know! We have similar taste in colors - I have the padded cassette in caramel otherwise I would totally go for the caramel small jodie.


----------



## gagabag

weezer said:


> Here is my new Jodie in Medium (Grape!) next to sibling Small Jodie (Caramel). Birthday is in 2 weeks but I decided to treat myself a little early
> 
> (SA Victoria at the BV boutique in San Francisco is very sweet and helpful!)
> 
> From left to right: Small  Jodie and Medium Jodie
> View attachment 5171977
> View attachment 5171979
> 
> 
> Just to give a visual idea of what I carried in the Small Jodie today: a wallet, small pouch, another pouch for my inhaler/medication, key pouch, badge and mask. The Small size is spacious, there’s definitely room for more items but I don’t want to ‘overstuff’ it because it doesn’t drape as beautifully.
> View attachment 5171980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I I am ‘photo shy’ so I asked my sister to model the two bags for me (She is 5’2” ,slender build).
> 
> The arm drop is a little bigger for the Medium in comparison to the Small size.
> 
> The Medium doesn’t seem too ‘overwhelming’ (For perspective, check out their largest Jodie size on the BV website, now that is tent-like!) and it drapes beautifully as well.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5171982
> View attachment 5171983
> 
> Thank you for looking, have a great weekend!


Happy birthday! Thanks for sharing these comparisons, so helpful. Loving both! Hope more colours come out soon!


----------



## zazzle415

weezer said:


> Here is my new Jodie in Medium (Grape!) next to sibling Small Jodie (Caramel). Birthday is in 2 weeks but I decided to treat myself a little early
> 
> (SA Victoria at the BV boutique in San Francisco is very sweet and helpful!)
> 
> From left to right: Small  Jodie and Medium Jodie
> View attachment 5171977
> View attachment 5171979
> 
> 
> Just to give a visual idea of what I carried in the Small Jodie today: a wallet, small pouch, another pouch for my inhaler/medication, key pouch, badge and mask. The Small size is spacious, there’s definitely room for more items but I don’t want to ‘overstuff’ it because it doesn’t drape as beautifully.
> View attachment 5171980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I I am ‘photo shy’ so I asked my sister to model the two bags for me (She is 5’2” ,slender build).
> 
> The arm drop is a little bigger for the Medium in comparison to the Small size.
> 
> The Medium doesn’t seem too ‘overwhelming’ (For perspective, check out their largest Jodie size on the BV website, now that is tent-like!) and it drapes beautifully as well.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5171982
> View attachment 5171983
> 
> Thank you for looking, have a great weekend!



Happy birthday! What a wonderful present to yourself. The grape is such a stunning color in person, and your pics are really making me rethink if I need a grape or caramel small jodie!

Victoria is also my SA, and she is so thoughtful and sweet. Happy to hear that she is helping out another fellow tpf member.


----------



## Njeph

weezer said:


> Here is my new Jodie in Medium (Grape!) next to sibling Small Jodie (Caramel). Birthday is in 2 weeks but I decided to treat myself a little early
> 
> (SA Victoria at the BV boutique in San Francisco is very sweet and helpful!)
> 
> From left to right: Small  Jodie and Medium Jodie
> View attachment 5171977
> View attachment 5171979
> 
> 
> Just to give a visual idea of what I carried in the Small Jodie today: a wallet, small pouch, another pouch for my inhaler/medication, key pouch, badge and mask. The Small size is spacious, there’s definitely room for more items but I don’t want to ‘overstuff’ it because it doesn’t drape as beautifully.
> View attachment 5171980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I I am ‘photo shy’ so I asked my sister to model the two bags for me (She is 5’2” ,slender build).
> 
> The arm drop is a little bigger for the Medium in comparison to the Small size.
> 
> The Medium doesn’t seem too ‘overwhelming’ (For perspective, check out their largest Jodie size on the BV website, now that is tent-like!) and it drapes beautifully as well.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5171982
> View attachment 5171983
> 
> Thank you for looking, have a great weekend!


Hi. I am new to BV. Can you send your SA’s contact info? Thanks!


----------



## Gourmetgal

Your sister must be tiny because both bags look huge on her!


----------



## weezer

Gourmetgal said:


> Your sister must be tiny because both bags look huge on her!


Haha yes she is very slender and petite  so she looks tiny  ( I’m taller and stockier )


----------



## pinksky777

weezer said:


> Here is my new Jodie in Medium (Grape!) next to sibling Small Jodie (Caramel). Birthday is in 2 weeks but I decided to treat myself a little early
> 
> (SA Victoria at the BV boutique in San Francisco is very sweet and helpful!)
> 
> From left to right: Small  Jodie and Medium Jodie
> View attachment 5171977
> View attachment 5171979
> 
> 
> Just to give a visual idea of what I carried in the Small Jodie today: a wallet, small pouch, another pouch for my inhaler/medication, key pouch, badge and mask. The Small size is spacious, there’s definitely room for more items but I don’t want to ‘overstuff’ it because it doesn’t drape as beautifully.
> View attachment 5171980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I I am ‘photo shy’ so I asked my sister to model the two bags for me (She is 5’2” ,slender build).
> 
> The arm drop is a little bigger for the Medium in comparison to the Small size.
> 
> The Medium doesn’t seem too ‘overwhelming’ (For perspective, check out their largest Jodie size on the BV website, now that is tent-like!) and it drapes beautifully as well.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5171982
> View attachment 5171983
> 
> Thank you for looking, have a great weekend!


WOAH! I never realized how huge both of those bags are! What on earth do you carry on the daily?! Haha


----------



## Evergreen602

weezer said:


> Here is my new Jodie in Medium (Grape!) next to sibling Small Jodie (Caramel). Birthday is in 2 weeks but I decided to treat myself a little early
> 
> (SA Victoria at the BV boutique in San Francisco is very sweet and helpful!)
> 
> From left to right: Small  Jodie and Medium Jodie
> View attachment 5171977
> View attachment 5171979
> 
> 
> Just to give a visual idea of what I carried in the Small Jodie today: a wallet, small pouch, another pouch for my inhaler/medication, key pouch, badge and mask. The Small size is spacious, there’s definitely room for more items but I don’t want to ‘overstuff’ it because it doesn’t drape as beautifully.
> View attachment 5171980
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I I am ‘photo shy’ so I asked my sister to model the two bags for me (She is 5’2” ,slender build).
> 
> The arm drop is a little bigger for the Medium in comparison to the Small size.
> 
> The Medium doesn’t seem too ‘overwhelming’ (For perspective, check out their largest Jodie size on the BV website, now that is tent-like!) and it drapes beautifully as well.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5171982
> View attachment 5171983
> 
> Thank you for looking, have a great weekend!


Love these comparison photos and mod shots!  They are so helpful.  I personally think the size difference between the small and medium is quite noticeable, but love them both.

FYI, my BV got the Small Raisin Jodie in this week.  Still saving for it, but I went in yesterday to check it out.  It was love at first sight!  I happened to be carrying my Large Belly Veneta, so I was able to compare them.  They are very similar silhouettes, but the Small Jodie is a bit smaller than the Large Belly.  I should have compared it with the Medium Jodie, but I would guess the Medium Jodie is a bit larger than the Large Belly.  Maybe when I purchase the Small Raisin Jodie, I can get a comparison shot with all three bags.


----------



## loves

I was told that an in-between size is coming soon, it’ll be between the mini and the small. Those who find the small a tad too big might be interested


----------



## babypanda

The small Jodie isn’t as big in reality as it looks in pictures 
For reference it fits less than the LV neverfull MM, and a bit more than the medium classic Veneta.


----------



## Gourmetgal

babypanda said:


> The small Jodie isn’t as big in reality as it looks in pictures
> For reference it fits less than the LV neverfull MM, and a bit more than the medium classic Veneta.


Yes, my comparison was small Jodie to Classic large Veneta and they seem to hold the same.  The medium Belly might be more similar to the small Jodie.  The Neverful is a different animal…a tote vs a handbag.  Hard to compare.


----------



## weezer

I saw this pic and I thought ‘I need to be in a big bags club’! …


----------



## atoizzard5

Here’s Karen’s review of her medium jodie in grape (she keeps calling it large!) she is 5’7… starts at the 10:55 or so mark


----------



## weezer

Some final thoughts on Jodie bags, Small and Medium sizes:

-both are spacious and although the Medium is noticeably larger compared to the Small, the Medium drapes downward so it doesn’t seem overpowering in my opinion.

-I plan to use the Medium grape for autumn/winter seasons.

-Very comfortable to wear. The leather is sooo incredibly soft. Pure sensory bliss.

( There are many dupes of Jodie and other BV styles out there but the fakes do not feel anywhere close to the beautiful and soft leathers of BV. Once you have touched an authentic BV leather bag you’ll know what I mean)

-beautiful craftsmanship and it looks luxe without the need to announce its presence with logos. Which brings to my next thought…

-no visible logos on the bags. Just my personal preference. The day BV starts plastering logos all their bags again (they did this during the 1990s) is the day I will likely stop being their customer ( But oddly I am ok with logos on small leather goods that are hidden away inside bags)

-BV doesn’t historically have good resale value (although that may slowly be changing with the hype of Daniel Lee’s collections and nostalgia for Tomas Meier era) if one is wondering about potential resale value for Jodies but I’m ok with this since I never sell any of my bags. 

I generally wear my bags heavily till they ‘die’,haha. Bags are not meant to be pristine forever. They’re meant to be loved and used.

-I love the Jodie bags, they’re modern classics—-great addition to TM era bags. No regrets.

Thanks for reading my $0.02 on my Small and Medium Jodie


----------



## dahliaofbags

New jodie-ish bag alert!


----------



## starwoman

Hi everyone! I am looking at purchasing a mini Jodie but am really stuck on colour. I agree they look the best in the bright colours but I’m not sure they will work with my wardrobe so I’m trying to decide between the black, almond or thunder. For you lovelies with the almond colour, is it really hard to keep clean and does it get a lot of colour transfer? I do love the thunder but am wondering if the colour will date and I’m trying to not go for black, but don’t want to baby my bags either. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## dahliaofbags

starwoman said:


> Hi everyone! I am looking at purchasing a mini Jodie but am really stuck on colour. I agree they look the best in the bright colours but I’m not sure they will work with my wardrobe so I’m trying to decide between the black, almond or thunder. For you lovelies with the almond colour, is it really hard to keep clean and does it get a lot of colour transfer? I do love the thunder but am wondering if the colour will date and I’m trying to not go for black, but don’t want to baby my bags either. Any help would be appreciated!




I think their almonds vary, i got a mini pouch which almond, but is darker and a mini twist, which is also more yellow and lighter.

I dont have any problems with any color transfer with the almonds yet, given that i wear colors close to them.

I found a post here which she wore a black dress and went out with a lighter mini pouch and the transfer is wild!

I dont have any problems with any color transfer with the almonds yet, given that i wear colors close to them.

I found a post here which she wore a black dress and went out with a lighter mini pouch and the transfer is wild!


----------



## Gourmetgal

Color transfer is always a problem with BV light colored bags.  It’s the nature of the soft finish leather.


----------



## starwoman

daofthesaints said:


> I think their almonds vary, i got a mini pouch which almond, but is darker and a mini twist, which is also more yellow and lighter.
> 
> I dont have any problems with any color transfer with the almonds yet, given that i wear colors close to them.
> 
> I found a post here which she wore a black dress and went out with a lighter mini pouch and the transfer is wild!
> 
> I dont have any problems with any color transfer with the almonds yet, given that i wear colors close to them.
> 
> I found a post here which she wore a black dress and went out with a lighter mini pouch and the transfer is wild!


Thank you for your reply! I wear a lot of denim and dark colours so probably isn’t a practical choice. Will keep thinking on the black!


----------



## starwoman

Gourmetgal said:


> Color transfer is always a problem with BV light colored bags.  It’s the nature of the soft finish leather.


This would be my first BV bag so I wasn’t sure and I’m wanting a colour that is classic and going to last. Might be black in this instance! Thanks for your help


----------



## mscupcake

Does anyone know if Cipria was a seasonal color?  I'm loving the Mini Jodie, but don't know much about their neutrals.  It looked very similar to Almond.


----------



## pinksky777

I’m noticing a reoccurring theme here, and the advice I’d give to all of you is if you love a color in the mini Jodie style (aside from black, chalk), then don’t hesitate and BUY it! Some of you think about it wayyy too hard and long, and then by the time your ready to bite the bullet, it’s sold out and most likely discontinued. Bottega works on exclusivity, so therefore if there’s any new seasonal colors, you’ve only got a short window of time before they get sold; and that’s not to mention if the color gets super hyped like grass/parakeet!


----------



## jessicanoelle

Does anyone have photos of their mini Jodie in Porridge that they’d like to share? I would be very very appreciative


----------



## mscupcake

pinksky777 said:


> I’m noticing a reoccurring theme here, and the advice I’d give to all of you is if you love a color in the mini Jodie style (aside from black, chalk), then don’t hesitate and BUY it! Some of you think about it wayyy too hard and long, and then by the time your ready to bite the bullet, it’s sold out and most likely discontinued. Bottega works on exclusivity, so therefore if there’s any new seasonal colors, you’ve only got a short window of time before they get sold; and that’s not to mention if the color gets super hyped like grass/parakeet!


Thank you!  I've only discovered the Mini Jodie recently (yes, yes late to the party lol).  Trust me, I would have snapped the color were it available!


----------



## pinksky777

mscupcake said:


> Thank you!  I've only discovered the Mini Jodie recently (yes, yes late to the party lol).  Trust me, I would have snapped the color were it available!


Well there’s another green coming in the next month or so! It’s lighter and called fountain I believe.


----------



## Charmaine13

Hi everyone 
I was just wondering whether the Jodie in small (the next size up from the mini) changed shape last year at the same as the mini or did it remain the same? So sorry if this has been mentioned before as I only found information about the mini Jodie changing shape but nothing about the small. Many thanks xxx


----------



## mscupcake

jessicanoelle said:


> Does anyone have photos of their mini Jodie in Porridge that they’d like to share? I would be very very appreciative


I just ordered one and will report back shortly


----------



## babypanda

Charmaine13 said:


> Hi everyone
> I was just wondering whether the Jodie in small (the next size up from the mini) changed shape last year at the same as the mini or did it remain the same? So sorry if this has been mentioned before as I only found information about the mini Jodie changing shape but nothing about the small. Many thanks xxx


No I don't believe it has. But I think they changed the zipper pull to the one that has the triangle. Otherwise it's the same shape


----------



## Evergreen602

If I'm not mistaken, BV changed the shape of the Mini Jodie only, so it would have a similar appearance to its larger counterparts.  I believe BV received feedback about the original mini Jodie shape looking too square in comparison to the larger sizes.


----------



## jessicanoelle

mscupcake said:


> I just ordered one and will report back shortly


Thank you! Cant wait to see!!!


----------



## loves

loves said:


> I was told that an in-between size is coming soon, it’ll be between the mini and the small. Those who find the small a tad too big might be interested


Seems like my info is wrong, I checked with a store manager a few days ago and she said there is no new size Jodie coming up.



mscupcake said:


> Does anyone know if Cipria was a seasonal color?  I'm loving the Mini Jodie, but don't know much about their neutrals.  It looked very similar to Almond.



Apparently it is seasonal, both are beautiful.


----------



## NYERINLONDON

has anyone tried the smaller PADDED Jodie - curious how much that one holds it seems bigger than the mini Jodie by a good amount


----------



## jessicanoelle

Would also love to see how everyone styles their medium Jodie (the size after the mini and the small). Loooove BV leather


----------



## babypanda

NYERINLONDON said:


> has anyone tried the smaller PADDED Jodie - curious how much that one holds it seems bigger than the mini Jodie by a good amount


Great question. Would love to know as well…


----------



## mscupcake

jessicanoelle said:


> Thank you! Cant wait to see!!!


Here are the photos—color is lovely, but the bag is going back and will request  a replacement. I ordered from their site, and box arrived crushed/partially open


----------



## jessicanoelle

mscupcake said:


> Here are the photos—color is lovely, but the bag is going back and will request  a replacement. I ordered from their site, and box arrived crushed/partially open
> 
> View attachment 5189403
> View attachment 5189404


Thank you so much! This color is SO lovely and I feel will go with everything! I’m so sorry to hear that your bag arrived that way - that’s terrible! I hope your next bag arrives beautifully! Thank you again for the update. I really appreciate it


----------



## mscupcake

jessicanoelle said:


> Thank you so much! This color is SO lovely and I feel will go with everything! I’m so sorry to hear that your bag arrived that way - that’s terrible! I hope your next bag arrives beautifully! Thank you again for the update. I really appreciate it


Thank you!  It was evening time so not the best lighting (sorry)--it's a really beautiful neutral


----------



## dahliaofbags

mscupcake said:


> I just ordered one and will report back shortly


My next wishlist


----------



## pinksky777

mscupcake said:


> Here are the photos—color is lovely, but the bag is going back and will request  a replacement. I ordered from their site, and box arrived crushed/partially open
> 
> View attachment 5189403
> View attachment 5189404


Wow this is so similar to Ice Cream.


----------



## Charmaine13

Many thanks for your replies 

EDIT: I thought I multi-quoted but clearly forgot to press the button...


----------



## Gourmetgal

I have to comment.  The packaging is very underwhelming.  Where’s the BV box?  This packaging is worse than Amazon! Does not give a luxury impression at all. Also, it seems they no longer include the cute little BV leather mirror - I miss those even though I have dozens!


----------



## weezer

Yes, the packaging looks quite bad, sloppy 
However the bag is beautiful!


----------



## mscupcake

Gourmetgal said:


> I have to comment.  The packaging is very underwhelming.  Where’s the BV box?  This packaging is worse than Amazon! Does not give a luxury impression at all. Also, it seems they no longer include the cute little BV leather mirror - I miss those even though I have dozens!


Yes, I was very disappointed  Customer service was excellent and have overnighted a replacement. I asked about the box and was told BV is trying to be eco friendly by reducing packaging. The exterior box was very flimsy—Amazon is sturdier!


----------



## Gourmetgal

mscupcake said:


> Yes, I was very disappointed  Customer service was excellent and have overnighted a replacement. I asked about the box and was told BV is trying to be eco friendly by reducing packaging. The exterior box was very flimsy—Amazon is sturdier!


In this case eco-friendly just looks cheap and I’m not finding many other luxury companies being exactly eco-friendly.


----------



## Evergreen602

Regarding packaging, I have never received a BV box with my purchases - just the dust bag and associated tags.  My two mini pouches are the only BV bags I have purchased new.  One I ordered online from Farfetch, but it was shipped directly from a BV boutique with a DL white dust bag.  I purchased my last one in store.  It came with a TM era dust bag (which I prefer) and the DL green shopping bag.  The shopping bag is lovely, so I tucked it away in case I want to sell the bag eventually.  I actually prefer minimal packaging, but the presentation should still be nice upon opening.  At least the bags are luxurious enough for me to forgive lackluster packaging.


----------



## Gourmetgal

All my TM era bags arrived with brown BV boxes tied with leather ribbon. Woven bags came with a leather backed mirror and all came with a dustbag.  I’ve only bought one DL bag and it just came in a corrugated box but luckily with the brown dustbag.  The white bags look cheap.


----------



## loves

I’m all for less packaging these days but are sturdy boxes too much to ask for? Just the unnecessary return and repackaging and reshipping adds to the carbon footprint. Maybe Do it right the first time so it’s the only time? Disappointing, sounds like green washing to me.

The colour is gorgeous though, what colour is that mini Jodie?


----------



## mscupcake

loves said:


> I’m all for less packaging these days but are sturdy boxes too much to ask for? Just the unnecessary return and repackaging and reshipping adds to the carbon footprint. Maybe Do it right the first time so it’s the only time? Disappointing, sounds like green washing to me.
> 
> The colour is gorgeous though, what colour is that mini Jodie?


It's Porridge--think the name is very fitting


----------



## dahliaofbags

mscupcake said:


> It's Porridge--think the name is very fitting



When you receive your replacement, can you post more pics of it with better lighting? I do agree it looks kind of similar to the ICE CREAM color. They released the some PORRIDGE bags and shoes from before and it has this neutral to warmish yellow beige color, is it similar?

In different lighting:


----------



## missmythology

Thunder and Cinnabar


----------



## mscupcake

daofthesaints said:


> When you receive your replacement, can you post more pics of it with better lighting? I do agree it looks kind of similar to the ICE CREAM color. They released the some PORRIDGE bags and shoes from before and it has this neutral to warmish yellow beige color, is it similar?
> 
> In different lighting:
> 
> View attachment 5191537
> 
> 
> View attachment 5191538
> 
> 
> View attachment 5191539


Yes, of course!  It was similar to the second photo you posted, and I had taken the photo in the evening…I think it would come out lighter/creamier in the day.  It didn’t have strong yellow tones. I’ll post again when it arrives


----------



## mscupcake

missmythology said:


> Thunder and Cinnabar
> View attachment 5191874


Beautiful


----------



## dahliaofbags

missmythology said:


> Thunder and Cinnabar
> View attachment 5191874


Cinnabar looks GORGE!


----------



## dahliaofbags

Salon 2 is here!


----------



## gagabag

missmythology said:


> Thunder and Cinnabar
> View attachment 5191874


Beautiful! I wish they start expanding the colours in small Jodie!


----------



## babypanda

gagabag said:


> Beautiful! I wish they start expanding the colours in small Jodie!


I’m sure they will as the small Jodie seems to be getting more and more popular this fall. I’ve been seeing it a lot on social media lately.


----------



## gagabag

babypanda said:


> I’m sure they will as the small Jodie seems to be getting more and more popular this fall. I’ve been seeing it a lot on social media lately.


Ooh I wish, that would be great! The (AU) website is quite frustrating, all that’s there are the colorful minis and some handful of the huge ones


----------



## babypanda

gagabag said:


> Ooh I wish, that would be great! The (AU) website is quite frustrating, all that’s there are the colorful minis and some handful of the huge ones


Weirdly on the US website today the small Jodie and larger one are only available in grape. I’m pretty sure last week they had at least 4 colors. They might be updating the website as the newer collection trickles in?


----------



## Gourmetgal

daofthesaints said:


> Salon 2 is here!
> 
> View attachment 5195667


That’s hilarious.


----------



## Gourmetgal

babypanda said:


> Weirdly on the US website today the small Jodie and larger one are only available in grape. I’m pretty sure last week they had at least 4 colors. They might be updating the website as the newer collection trickles in?


Could be they’re just selling out!


----------



## dahliaofbags

Gourmetgal said:


> That’s hilarious.


Looks like a duckling!  not a fan of shearling.


----------



## mscupcake

daofthesaints said:


> When you receive your replacement, can you post more pics of it with better lighting? I do agree it looks kind of similar to the ICE CREAM color. They released the some PORRIDGE bags and shoes from before and it has this neutral to warmish yellow beige color, is it similar?
> 
> As promised, here are the photos in Porridge—indoor and outdoor lighting. The replacement came in a smashed box as well


----------



## dahliaofbags

I’m sorry to hear about your experience, but, i’ve decided to get this color because of this post! Haha.


----------



## Evergreen602

daofthesaints said:


> I’m sorry to hear about your experience, but, i’ve decided to get this color because of this post! Haha.


Agree - I really like this color after seeing these photos.


----------



## gagabag

This one fits a lot!


----------



## lasedy

Ladies, I think that you are the only ones that can help me the best! I purchased a Jodie in nero size medium via SSENSE. I know that the new batches don’t have the branding on the outer zipper anymore. But does the same go for the inner zipper? The older batch also had the engraving on the zipper from the inner pocket. Maybe one of you has recently purchased the medium Jodie and can answer my question 
Thank you very much!


----------



## weezer

lasedy said:


> Ladies, I think that you are the only ones that can help me the best! I purchased a Jodie in nero size medium via SSENSE. I know that the new batches don’t have the branding on the outer zipper anymore. But does the same go for the inner zipper? The older batch also had the engraving on the zipper from the inner pocket. Maybe one of you has recently purchased the medium Jodie and can answer my question
> Thank you very much!


I saw that you also posted in the authentication thread.

I am not an ‘authenticator’, just someone who really loves bags.

Will try to answer your query here regarding your Jodie based on what I see with my own Medium:

-the new batches reportedly don’t have the branding on the outer zipper anymore.
Here’s a pic of the outer zipper from my Medium in grape that I purchased from the BV boutique last month:



-no engraving on the inner zipper:


----------



## lasedy

weezer said:


> I saw that you also posted in the authentication thread.
> 
> I am not an ‘authenticator’, just someone who really loves bags.
> 
> Will try to answer your query here regarding your Jodie based on what I see with my own Medium:
> 
> -the new batches reportedly don’t have the branding on the outer zipper anymore.
> Here’s a pic of the outer zipper from my Medium in grape that I purchased from the BV boutique last month:
> View attachment 5199643
> 
> 
> -no engraving on the inner zipper:
> View attachment 5199645


Thank you very much for the pictures! Exactly what I needed to see. Thankfully my zippers look the same as yours. 
I know I shouldn’t be as worried as I was since I didn’t purchase second hand or from a dubious website but seeing no engraving, whereas everyone else seemed to have it, was very alarming.

Now I can love my Jodie without any doubts  

Have a great day


----------



## malbec_bleu

Hi ladies! I got the mini jodie in mallard and love it! I was thinking of also getting it in chalk.  Was wondering if anyone that has it can give me any insight into how difficult it is to keep clean.  Is there a lot of oil transfer from hands, discoloration, etc.  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kkeely30

pinksky777 said:


> Well there’s another green coming in the next month or so! It’s lighter and called fountain I believe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5186258


The green is available now! I would love to see it IRL, it seems a very unique color.


----------



## luckysda

Hello all!
I just got my first Jodie bag and does your bag have the same kind of lining inside?
I am surprised that it is not flat/straight.
Possibly because of the shape of the bag?


----------



## mscupcake

Kkeely30 said:


> The green is available now! I would love to see it IRL, it seems a very unique color.




It’s very minty—lovely color!


----------



## south-of-france

Where have you seen the new mint color available? Thanks!


----------



## addyx

south-of-france said:


> Where have you seen the new mint color available? Thanks!


I've seen it available online at Net-a-Porter, Luisa Via Roma, Nordstrom and Moda Operandi.


----------



## Passerine123

It's very cute and fits into my category of "breakfast bags" -- when you're staying at a hotel and want to take just the minimum down with you to breakfast (room keycard, phone, kleenex...) and want a bag that just fits over your wrist or, alternatively, a mini crossbody you can carry/wear while getting items from the buffet. My husband and I eat our breakfasts separately when on holiday. He likes to shower, get ready for the day and *then* have breakfast. I prefer to go down early in casual pants and top, eat before the crowds arrive and then shower and get ready for the rest of the day.


----------



## mscupcake

Passerine123 said:


> It's very cute and fits into my category of "breakfast bags" -- when you're staying at a hotel and want to take just the minimum down with you to breakfast (room keycard, phone, kleenex...) and want a bag that just fits over your wrist or, alternatively, a mini crossbody you can carry/wear while getting items from the buffet. My husband and I eat our breakfasts separately when on holiday. He likes to shower, get ready for the day and *then* have breakfast. I prefer to go down early in casual pants and top, eat before the crowds arrive and then shower and get ready for the rest of the day.


That is truly the perfect name!  I actually purchased mine traveling, and it’s the perfect grab and go!


----------



## mscupcake

south-of-france said:


> Where have you seen the new mint color available? Thanks!


The photo was from Bottega in Valley Fair Mall (CA)


----------



## Evergreen602

She's finally mine!  Introducing my new Small Jodie in Raisin!


----------



## BittyMonkey

mscupcake said:


> It’s very minty—lovely color!
> View attachment 5202476


Ooh what is the lavender color name?


----------



## dahliaofbags

BittyMonkey said:


> Ooh what is the lavender color name?


I think it’s a white, just the lighting make it a bit purple.


----------



## BittyMonkey

daofthesaints said:


> I think it’s a white, just the lighting make it a bit purple.


Aw bummer.


----------



## mscupcake

BittyMonkey said:


> Aw bummer.


Sorry, yes--it was chalk!


----------



## south-of-france

Kkeely30 said:


> The green is available now! I would love to see it IRL, it seems a very unique color.





mscupcake said:


> It’s very minty—lovely color!
> View attachment 5202476



I found so many pics and they are all different… which one is the real mint color? TIA!


----------



## south-of-france

And the new “blaster” color is different everywhere as well - muted petrol to bright blue! Anyone seen it irl? Thanks again!


----------



## ksuromax

Evergreen602 said:


> She's finally mine!  Introducing my new Small Jodie in Raisin!
> View attachment 5205279


Gorgeous colour!


----------



## mscupcake

south-of-france said:


> I found so many pics and they are all different… which one is the real mint color? TIA!


The lighting wasn't the best when I snapped the middle photo.  I would say the photo on the left is pretty accurate.  Hope that helps!


----------



## south-of-france

mscupcake said:


> The lighting wasn't the best when I snapped the middle photo.  I would say the photo on the left is pretty accurate.  Hope that helps!


Thank you! You meant top left (1st pic), correct?


----------



## mscupcake

south-of-france said:


> Thank you! You meant top left (1st pic), correct?


Yes


----------



## Evergreen602

ksuromax said:


> Gorgeous colour!


Thank you!  It's a chameleon too.  It can range from an inky violet to a warmer plum to a saturated true purple depending on the light.  But it usually reads as a dark purple, which I love!


----------



## pinksky777

Kkeely30 said:


> The green is available now! I would love to see it IRL, it seems a very unique color.


My least favorite Bottega green I gotta say. Its very reminiscent of Colgate toothpaste from the 90’s. THIS baby though is coming home with me any day now as soon as my boutique receives one in blaster!  It’s the coolest Jodie I’ve ever seen and I think it’s gonna be their next big hit frankly.


----------



## south-of-france

It looks like a mini Chanel I bought years ago but never used because vernis leather is so dirt-/color transfer-prone but it is a beauty!


----------



## pinksky777

south-of-france said:


> It looks like a mini Chanel I bought years ago but never used because vernis leather is so dirt-/color transfer-prone but it is a beauty!


Im happy it’s not patent leather because that would be too stiff and creaky. This is just the same Jodie leather that they put a coating on top so it’s still supple. It’s actually very durable.


----------



## malbec_bleu

pinksky777 said:


> My least favorite Bottega green I gotta say. Its very reminiscent of Colgate toothpaste from the 90’s. THIS baby though is coming home with me any day now as soon as my boutique receives one in blaster!  It’s the coolest Jodie I’ve ever seen and I think it’s gonna be their next big hit frankly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5208367
> View attachment 5208368


How gorgeous! Do you know when they will be available and what colors are offered?


----------



## south-of-france

pinksky777 said:


> Im happy it’s not patent leather because that would be too stiff and creaky. This is just the same Jodie leather that they put a coating on top so it’s still supple. It’s actually very durable.


Good news, thanks!


----------



## Gourmetgal

pinksky777 said:


> Im happy it’s not patent leather because that would be too stiff and creaky. This is just the same Jodie leather that they put a coating on top so it’s still supple. It’s actually very durable.


How do you know if it’s durable if you haven’t used it yet?


----------



## pinksky777

nat_nour_nat said:


> How gorgeous! Do you know when they will be available and what colors are offered?


Any day now! They’ll be available in blaster, candy stripe and I believe white… here’s the candy stripe (red). Still can’t compete with blaster imo but I’m also not a fan of red bags in general.


----------



## lvusr1

pinksky777 said:


> Any day now! They’ll be available in blaster, candy stripe and I believe white… here’s the candy stripe (red). Still can’t compete with blaster imo but I’m also not a fan of red bags in general.
> 
> View attachment 5209257
> 
> 
> View attachment 5209259
> View attachment 5209257
> View attachment 5209259


I just saw the color while browsing Nordstrom’s website and I have to have it! It’s absolutely stunning and unique! Can’t wait to see it IRL but Blaster is definitely my next mini Jodie purchase.


----------



## pinksky777

lvusr1 said:


> I just saw the color while browsing Nordstrom’s website and I have to have it! It’s absolutely stunning and unique! Can’t wait to see it IRL but Blaster is definitely my next mini Jodie purchase.


That’s how I feel about it! It’s very unique, and I’m almost hoping it doesn’t get super hyped so I can have something cool under the radar; as opposed to what happened a few months after I got my grass mini Jodie… lol


----------



## lvusr1

pinksky777 said:


> That’s how I feel about it! It’s very unique, and I’m almost hoping it doesn’t get super hyped so I can have something cool under the radar; as opposed to what happened a few months after I got my grass mini Jodie… lol


Me too!! I have the salmon which I love because I rarely see anyone with it! A lot of my girlfriends have gone for craie or Nero. I honestly didn’t think I’d get so much use out of the salmon but it was my go to spring summer bag this past year.


----------



## Euclase

Passerine123 said:


> It's very cute and fits into my category of "breakfast bags" -- when you're staying at a hotel and want to take just the minimum down with you to breakfast (room keycard, phone, kleenex...) and want a bag that just fits over your wrist or, alternatively, a mini crossbody you can carry/wear while getting items from the buffet. My husband and I eat our breakfasts separately when on holiday. He likes to shower, get ready for the day and *then* have breakfast. I prefer to go down early in casual pants and top, eat before the crowds arrive and then shower and get ready for the rest of the day.



I love that term _breakfast bag_!  I'm totally stealing that...


----------



## Euclase

Evergreen602 said:


> She's finally mine!  Introducing my new Small Jodie in Raisin!
> View attachment 5205279


Wow, Congrats!  No one does purples as divinely as BV...


----------



## mscupcake

I was picking up an order today, but look what they had. Valley Fair location:


----------



## BrandSnob

daofthesaints said:


> New jodie-ish bag alert!
> 
> View attachment 5175879



Do you know what this is called or when it’s coming out?


----------



## pinksky777

lvusr1 said:


> Me too!! I have the salmon which I love because I rarely see anyone with it! A lot of my girlfriends have gone for craie or Nero. I honestly didn’t think I’d get so much use out of the salmon but it was my go to spring summer bag this past year.


What’s the salmon color? Peachy your referring to?…


----------



## south-of-france

mscupcake said:


> I was picking up an order today, but look what they had. Valley Fair location:
> 
> View attachment 5211187
> 
> 
> View attachment 5211188


Thank you for the pics! Do you know what that ecru color might be on the left Jodie?


----------



## pinksky777

mscupcake said:


> I was picking up an order today, but look what they had. Valley Fair location:
> 
> View attachment 5211187
> 
> 
> View attachment 5211188


That’s going to be my new bag any day now when my boutique gets one in! Although that’s not quite what the color looks like irl, it’s the store lighting making it look brighter.


----------



## pinksky777

south-of-france said:


> Thank you for the pics! Do you know what that ecru color might be on the left Jodie?


That’s porridge. It’s on the bv site.


----------



## south-of-france

pinksky777 said:


> That’s porridge. It’s on the bv site.


Good to know, I’m having a hard time deciding between an ivory-ish or blue-minty color…


----------



## pinksky777

south-of-france said:


> Good to know, I’m having a hard time deciding between an ivory-ish or blue-minty color…


I’d pick the porridge tbh. The minty one is not their best green, shall we say lol


----------



## Passerine123

Euclase said:


> I love that term _breakfast bag_! I'm totally stealing that...


LOL, feel free! I also always pack an outfit just for breakfast...usually casual (elastic waist) pants and a cotton sweater. No sweats or anything sloppy, though. Something easy to jump into so I can head down to breakfast early, get a fresh, non-manhandled copy of the international New York Times and have my choice of table, plus the servers aren't yet dealing with a crowd of hungry hotel guests.


----------



## dahliaofbags

BrandSnob said:


> Do you know what this is called or when it’s coming out?


I think it’s still called mini jodie. It’s available for pre order in Luisaviaroma and in-store already.


----------



## Kkeely30

I received the beautiful thunder Jodie recently, however I noticed the zipper is very “distressed”. Would this be considered normal or should I sadly return?


----------



## babypanda

Kkeely30 said:


> I received the beautiful thunder Jodie recently, however I noticed the zipper is very “distressed”. Would this be considered normal or should I sadly return?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5215708


I would say it’s normal. If the rest of the bag looks fine this wouldn’t be a big deal to me as the zipper is barely visible on this bag


----------



## Kkeely30

babypanda said:


> I would say it’s normal. If the rest of the bag looks fine this wouldn’t be a big deal to me as the zipper is barely visible on this bag


Thank you! I think I’m going to keep it. Just wanted to be certain it wasn’t so abnormal.


----------



## pinksky777

Kkeely30 said:


> I received the beautiful thunder Jodie recently, however I noticed the zipper is very “distressed”. Would this be considered normal or should I sadly return?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5215708


I’ve owned 5 mini Jodie bags and I can tell you it’s not suppose to be like that. Yours is just rlly scratched up because someone was mishandling it, sorry.


----------



## Evergreen602

Here's the zipper on my Small Raisin Jodie.  Worn only once and purchased brand new at my BV boutique.  The distress is totally intentional.  I prefer it to highly polished hardware that seems to highlight every scratch I put on it.


----------



## loves

Been lovely seeing several mini Jodies around where I live. My latest is this and I still want a small Jodie to complete my collection.


----------



## pinksky777

Evergreen602 said:


> Here's the zipper on my Small Raisin Jodie.  Worn only once and purchased brand new at my BV boutique.  The distress is totally intentional.  I prefer it to highly polished hardware that seems to highlight every scratch I put on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5216418


Weird mine aren’t like that… all purchased from the bv boutique.


----------



## Euclase

loves said:


> Been lovely seeing several mini Jodies around where I live. My latest is this and I still want a small Jodie to complete my collection.
> 
> View attachment 5216465


So chic! Congrats!


----------



## loves

Euclase said:


> So chic! Congrats!


Thanks!!


----------



## Evergreen602

loves said:


> Been lovely seeing several mini Jodies around where I live. My latest is this and I still want a small Jodie to complete my collection.
> 
> View attachment 5216465


Color is gorgeous!  Is that Mystic?


----------



## chili_amaryllis

I really like this bag but I'm worried about wear and tear. Can anyone tell me how the leather will look like after a few weeks of hand-carrying?


----------



## loves

Evergreen602 said:


> Color is gorgeous!  Is that Mystic?


Thank you ; it is Mystic 



chili_amaryllis said:


> I really like this bag but I'm worried about wear and tear. Can anyone tell me how the leather will look like after a few weeks of hand-carrying?


So far my mini Jodies have been doing fine. The larger weave shows more wear and wrinkling than the old BV weave but it doesn’t bother me since I do not expect my bags to remain pristine and actually like to see them well-worn (but well taken care of)


----------



## gagabag

Mine has the same “distressed” hardware. There isn’t an actual scratch or anything, just speckles that can be seen on certain angles. I also prefer it over a high shine finish as this will hopefully make any actual scratches more discreet.


----------



## Kkeely30

Evergreen602 said:


> Here's the zipper on my Small Raisin Jodie.  Worn only once and purchased brand new at my BV boutique.  The distress is totally intentional.  I prefer it to highly polished hardware that seems to highlight every scratch I put on it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5216418


Thank you! That is so good to know. I agree it actually wears better than gleaming and easily scratched hardware!


----------



## Kkeely30

gagabag said:


> Mine has the same “distressed” hardware. There isn’t an actual scratch or anything, just speckles that can be seen on certain angles. I also prefer it over a high shine finish as this will hopefully make any actual scratches more discreet.
> View attachment 5216639
> View attachment 5216640


Thank you! I prefer this finish also. So glad it is meant to have a “distressed” look. The zipper really isn’t even that noticeable on the bag and who looks at the zipper when the bag itself is like a piece of art!


----------



## pinksky777

gagabag said:


> Mine has the same “distressed” hardware. There isn’t an actual scratch or anything, just speckles that can be seen on certain angles. I also prefer it over a high shine finish as this will hopefully make any actual scratches more discreet.
> View attachment 5216639
> View attachment 5216640


I think this finish was more on the old mini Jodie’s from 2020 with the old shape. The new ones I’ve seen don’t have this.


----------



## violathebee

Just saw on SSENSE, Jodie Mini Almond bag for $1275 if anyone is interested in buying before they update the price


----------



## south-of-france

Parakeet mini Jodie  The color is really hard to capture.


----------



## babypanda

south-of-france said:


> Parakeet mini Jodie  The color is really hard to capture.
> 
> View attachment 5221183
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5221186
> 
> 
> View attachment 5221187


Love your jacket! Nice pairing with the parakeet


----------



## luxamino

Hey! I love seeing everyone's Jodie's 

I am convinced I need one! I am unsure of what color, I wear a lot of dark colors so color transfer is always on my mind


----------



## Evergreen602

luxamino said:


> Hey! I love seeing everyone's Jodie's
> 
> I am convinced I need one! I am unsure of what color, I wear a lot of dark colors so color transfer is always on my mind


I love the lighter colors, but tend to shy away from them because I fear color transfer on the lambskin as well.  The dark colors are gorgeous, though.  If it helps, I find my Raisin Jodie has some contrast against other dark colors.  It is still dark enough I am not concerned about color transfer.  What size are you considering?


----------



## babypanda

luxamino said:


> Hey! I love seeing everyone's Jodie's
> 
> I am convinced I need one! I am unsure of what color, I wear a lot of dark colors so color transfer is always on my mind


I think it depends on the size you chose and how frequently you plan on wearing it. Darker colors in general are indeed more worry free and Bottega has gorgeous colors in all shades anyways (think racing green, mallard, cinnabar, raintree…). I don’t feel any of these colors are “delicate”.


----------



## luxamino

Evergreen602 said:


> I love the lighter colors, but tend to shy away from them because I fear color transfer on the lambskin as well.  The dark colors are gorgeous, though.  If it helps, I find my Raisin Jodie has some contrast against other dark colors.  It is still dark enough I am not concerned about color transfer.  What size are you considering?



It does help! I'm considering the mini Jodie. I love the larger size but I am very short.


----------



## babypanda

luxamino said:


> It does help! I'm considering the mini Jodie. I love the larger size but I am very short.


The small Jodie isn’t as big as it looks on pictures. Personally I find it more functional than the mini for daily use.  I would advise you to try both sizes before deciding. 
It also looks like bigger hobo bags are back in style and we will get used on seeing “big” bags again vs minis in the past years. Looks like we’re going to keep carrying masks, hand sanitizers and creams for a while…


----------



## Gourmetgal

Yes, the small Jodie seems like a medium sized bag to me.


----------



## babypanda

Gourmetgal said:


> Yes, the small Jodie seems like a medium sized bag to me.


I agree. I was even starting to consider the large one for the days I need to carry a few extra items like my child's diapers and change.


----------



## Evergreen602

babypanda said:


> I agree. I was even starting to consider the large one for the days I need to carry a few extra items like my child's diapers and change.


Completely agree with you both @Gourmetgal and @babypanda regarding the size of the small Jodie.  I have even pondered adding a medium Jodie in Nero to my collection.


----------



## _Moravia_

I don't have any Jodies but lately the medium Jodie in Bianco has been calling to me even though my better instincts should probably prevail against it (I'm petite and worry about the fact that it may start looking dirty quickly due to the light colour). The photos that I keep finding of it online make it look so appealing though!


----------



## babypanda

_Moravia_ said:


> I don't have any Jodies but lately the medium Jodie in Bianco has been calling to me even though my better instincts should probably prevail against it (I'm petite and worry about the fact that it may start looking dirty quickly due to the light colour). The photos that I keep finding of it online make it look so appealing though!


White is gorgeous indeed but it would freak me out. I struggle with mine which is light blue and always wish I had gone with a slightly darker color. 
I don’t have any color transfer but I do make sure to wear it with light colored clothes (never with black or dark denim)


----------



## south-of-france

Mini Jodie comparisons: patent blaster, parakeet, chalk, black. Parakeet stayed, black was mine already. I didn’t like the stiffer shiny patent intrecciato leather and the chalk was very pretty but I fear it would be dirty on the handle if used often…  the black and parakeet items!


----------



## Evergreen602

south-of-france said:


> Mini Jodie comparisons: patent blaster, parakeet, chalk, black. Parakeet stayed, black was mine already. I didn’t like the stiffer shiny patent intrecciato leather and the chalk was very pretty but I fear it would be dirty on the handle if used often…  the black and parakeet items!
> 
> View attachment 5223796
> 
> 
> View attachment 5223797
> 
> 
> View attachment 5223798
> 
> 
> View attachment 5223799
> 
> 
> View attachment 5223800
> 
> 
> View attachment 5223801
> 
> 
> View attachment 5223803


Great comparison!  I love the black, parakeet and chalk colors.  Blaster is a beautiful color, but I can't say I am a fan of that slick, shiny patent with the unfinished, slightly frayed edges on the intrecciato.  The patent draws my eye right to those edges, whereas it is less discernible with the standard finish.  It somehow looks like details were overlooked with the new finish.


----------



## south-of-france

Evergreen602 said:


> Great comparison!  I love the black, parakeet and chalk colors.  Blaster is a beautiful color, but I can't say I am a fan of that slick, shiny patent with the unfinished, slightly frayed edges on the intrecciato.  The patent draws my eye right to those edges, whereas it is less discernible with the standard finish.  It somehow looks like details were overlooked with the new finish.


Yes, and the stiff feel made it look almost plasticky… I returned blaster and chalk.


----------



## Aman27

Hi all, 
Just purchased my very first mini Jodie .
I’ve been looking at this bag for so long and finally took the plunge 
I was really hesitant between the Mallard (so so gorgeous), the black, the chalk (but too worried about the color transfer) and the parakeet.... 
I ended up with the parakeet, such a fun color for this jewel of a bag! 
Thanks for letting me share! 
Happy Sunday!


----------



## south-of-france

Congrats! It’s gorgeous!


----------



## Aman27

south-of-france said:


> Congrats! It’s gorgeous!


 Thank you!!!


----------



## loves

Aman27 said:


> Hi all,
> Just purchased my very first mini Jodie .
> I’ve been looking at this bag for so long and finally took the plunge
> I was really hesitant between the Mallard (so so gorgeous), the black, the chalk (but too worried about the color transfer) and the parakeet....
> I ended up with the parakeet, such a fun color for this jewel of a bag!
> Thanks for letting me share!
> Happy Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5225581
> View attachment 5225582
> View attachment 5225581
> View attachment 5225582
> View attachment 5225581
> View attachment 5225582


Love it!


----------



## mscupcake

I stumbled across this photo and love this color. Does anyone happen to know what it is?


----------



## Euclase

Aman27 said:


> Hi all,
> Just purchased my very first mini Jodie .
> I’ve been looking at this bag for so long and finally took the plunge
> I was really hesitant between the Mallard (so so gorgeous), the black, the chalk (but too worried about the color transfer) and the parakeet....
> I ended up with the parakeet, such a fun color for this jewel of a bag!
> Thanks for letting me share!
> Happy Sunday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5225581
> View attachment 5225582
> View attachment 5225581
> View attachment 5225582
> View attachment 5225581
> View attachment 5225582


Congrats! Share modeling photos with us!


----------



## Evergreen602

mscupcake said:


> I stumbled across this photo and love this color. Does anyone happen to know what it is?
> 
> View attachment 5226741


Hard to tell with the lighting in this photo, but it looks like Porridge or Ice Cream.  I'm not sure if the Mini Pouch was produced in Tapioca, but that looks like a possibility too.


----------



## dwang018

Hi all!! I’m obsessed with mini Jodie! And already have the mallard color. I just ordered almond and porridge color!! Which one should I keep? Almond or porridge?! Tia!


----------



## mscupcake

Evergreen602 said:


> Hard to tell with the lighting in this photo, but it looks like Porridge or Ice Cream.  I'm not sure if the Mini Pouch was produced in Tapioca, but that looks like a possibility too.


Thank you   I thought it was some new olive color lol!  Wishful thinking


----------



## mscupcake

dwang018 said:


> Hi all!! I’m obsessed with mini Jodie! And already have the mallard color. I just ordered almond and porridge color!! Which one should I keep? Almond or porridge?! Tia!


They are both beautiful neutrals. Please take modeling pics so we can help decide


----------



## vinotastic

BV isnt high on my radar, mainly because the woven style isnt for me.  But I saw this on NM site and thought holy moly I need to see more of this one.  Has anyone seen this tubular style?






						Bottega Veneta Mini Jodie Tubular Hobo Bag | Neiman Marcus
					

Get free shipping on Bottega Veneta Mini Jodie Tubular Hobo Bag at Neiman Marcus. Shop the latest luxury fashions from top designers.



					www.neimanmarcus.com


----------



## Euclase

vinotastic said:


> BV isnt high on my radar, mainly because the woven style isnt for me.  But I saw this on NM site and thought holy moly I need to see more of this one.  Has anyone seen this tubular style?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta Mini Jodie Tubular Hobo Bag | Neiman Marcus
> 
> 
> Get free shipping on Bottega Veneta Mini Jodie Tubular Hobo Bag at Neiman Marcus. Shop the latest luxury fashions from top designers.
> 
> 
> 
> www.neimanmarcus.com


@loves recently revealed (here) back in October!


----------



## vinotastic

Euclase said:


> @loves recently revealed (here) back in October!



THANK YOU!!


----------



## south-of-france

So I love turquoise-y sea colors and this bew fountain color was pictured differently on every website and on yt. So I ordered one and hoped for the best. Turns our unfortunately I don’t like the color… I expected a bluer mint green, but it eas a dense, more yellowy mint green. So I dudn’t keep it. For reference, if anyone else is interested:


----------



## south-of-france

I expected this (2) but it was more that (1)…


----------



## Aman27

south-of-france said:


> So I love turquoise-y sea colors and this bew fountain color was pictured differently on every website and on yt. So I ordered one and hoped for the best. Turns our unfortunately I don’t like the color… I expected a bluer mint green, but it eas a dense, more yellowy mint green. So I dudn’t keep it. For reference, if anyone else is interested:


Many thanks for sharing! I was really interested in this one too but it was not available at the store when I bought the parakeet one. 
I was expecting more of a minty blue also. However I still like it


----------



## Aman27

Euclase said:


> Congrats! Share modeling photos with us!


Thank you @Euclase! 
Here is a quick one in an elevator! 
Really enjoy this pop of color!


----------



## Aman27

south-of-france said:


> I expected this (2) but it was more that (1)…


Hi @south-of-france! Do you know the reference of the number 2? This one is really gorgeous!


----------



## Euclase

Aman27 said:


> Thank you @Euclase!
> Here is a quick one in an elevator!
> Really enjoy this pop of color!
> View attachment 5240678


So chic with the dark outfit, and I LOVE your ring.


----------



## south-of-france

Aman27 said:


> Hi @south-of-france! Do you know the reference of the number 2? This one is really gorgeous!


Hi! I’m not sure what you mean by reference? It’s called “fountain gold” or less specific light green.


----------



## south-of-france

A little bit more yellow than this


----------



## Aman27

south-of-france said:


> Hi! I’m not sure what you mean by reference? It’s called “fountain gold” or less specific light green.


Oooh thank you so much! By reference I meant the name of the color so thank you very much!


----------



## south-of-france

Aman27 said:


> Hi @south-of-france! Do you know the reference of the number 2? This one is really gorgeous!





Aman27 said:


> Oooh thank you so much! By reference I meant the name of the color so thank you very much!


Just to be sure: The irl color is this one


----------



## south-of-france

Not this one I wanted


----------



## Aman27

south-of-france said:


> Not this one I wanted


This one is gorgeous indeed!


----------



## south-of-france

Yes, maybe they will come out with a blue-green in spring!


----------



## Aman27

south-of-france said:


> Yes, maybe they will come out with a blue-green in spring!


Cannot wait to see the beautiful spring/summer collection


----------



## new2bv

I've also took the plunge! My very first BV here in Almond colour. Many commented on hard to get things in and out of the bag because of the narrow opening, but that didn't prevent me from loving the bag. I just switch from a wallet to a card holder to save space.

Also was planning on getting a samorga insert, but the shipping fee was higher than the cost of the insert(!) So I "hacked it" and made one myself using a piece of felt (second pic). my craftmanship is a bit wonky and not as nice as one from samorga but works just fine for me for what it's worth.

Not sure if people are interested to hear my story how I found this beauty and save a little money by using cash back site. I'd be happy to share.


----------



## Euclase

new2bv said:


> I've also took the plunge! My very first BV here in Almond colour. Many commented on hard to get things in and out of the bag because of the narrow opening, but that didn't prevent me from loving the bag. I just switch from a wallet to a card holder to save space.
> 
> Also was planning on getting a samorga insert, but the shipping fee was higher than the cost of the insert(!) So I "hacked it" and made one myself using a piece of felt (second pic). my craftmanship is a bit wonky and not as nice as one from samorga but works just fine for me for what it's worth.
> 
> Not sure if people are interested to hear my story how I found this beauty and save a little money by using cash back site. I'd be happy to share.
> 
> View attachment 5245966
> View attachment 5245967


Congrats on your beautiful new mini Jodie, and welcome to the BV club! 
Almond is a wonderful color. I like that it can double as a neutral or be a subtle pop of color if you wear dark clothing.  Great job on the insert hack too!


----------



## south-of-france

new2bv said:


> I've also took the plunge! My very first BV here in Almond colour. Many commented on hard to get things in and out of the bag because of the narrow opening, but that didn't prevent me from loving the bag. I just switch from a wallet to a card holder to save space.
> 
> Also was planning on getting a samorga insert, but the shipping fee was higher than the cost of the insert(!) So I "hacked it" and made one myself using a piece of felt (second pic). my craftmanship is a bit wonky and not as nice as one from samorga but works just fine for me for what it's worth.
> 
> Not sure if people are interested to hear my story how I found this beauty and save a little money by using cash back site. I'd be happy to share.
> 
> View attachment 5245966
> View attachment 5245967



Gorgeous, congrats! Great DIY too.
Would you say the color is more pink or yellow/orange leaning in daylight? Or in the middle like a neutral beige? Thanks!


----------



## AllTheBagsPlease

I love the Jodie - beautiful!


----------



## new2bv

Thank you for the warm welcome to the BV club!

@south-of-france I'd say it's right in the middle neutral beige in the daylight (maybe ever so slightly hint of pink in daylight to some. but to me definitely not yellow/orange leaning.)  Almond is like a warm beige and the porridage is the cool beige. I really think almond is the perfect shade of neutral!


----------



## Aman27

new2bv said:


> I've also took the plunge! My very first BV here in Almond colour. Many commented on hard to get things in and out of the bag because of the narrow opening, but that didn't prevent me from loving the bag. I just switch from a wallet to a card holder to save space.
> 
> Also was planning on getting a samorga insert, but the shipping fee was higher than the cost of the insert(!) So I "hacked it" and made one myself using a piece of felt (second pic). my craftmanship is a bit wonky and not as nice as one from samorga but works just fine for me for what it's worth.
> 
> Not sure if people are interested to hear my story how I found this beauty and save a little money by using cash back site. I'd be happy to share.
> 
> View attachment 5245966
> View attachment 5245967


Congrats! This bag is soooo cute!


----------



## gagabag

This bordeaux


----------



## xiaomaicao

seems like BV in Europe had some price increment. Jodie had an est. 20% hike. anyone can confirm if the rest of the lines were affected by the hikes too?


----------



## starwoman

xiaomaicao said:


> seems like BV in Europe had some price increment. Jodie had an est. 20% hike. anyone can confirm if the rest of the lines were affected by the hikes too?


Yep I was just looking at a padded cassette on Matches and they have gone from £1975 to £2133


----------



## south-of-france

Mini Jodie went from 1500 to 1800 Euros… I might have something on the way from before the increase


----------



## xiaomaicao

a few apac countries are not affected by the hike (yet) but heard that it will be by this week. items affected are across the board so guess not just jodie


----------



## south-of-france

Dark red or dark Cartier red


----------



## xiaomaicao

south-of-france said:


> Dark red or dark Cartier red


 i see you got one there!


----------



## babypanda

south-of-france said:


> Dark red or dark Cartier red


That is an absolutely gorgeous shade of red! I would love a bag in that color just don’t know which one!
I’d love to be hear how everyone uses their mini Jodie! Do you use it everyday? Is it a special occasion bag?


----------



## south-of-france

babypanda said:


> That is an absolutely gorgeous shade of red! I would love a bag in that color just don’t know which one!
> I’d love to be hear how everyone uses their mini Jodie! Do you use it everyday? Is it a special occasion bag?



Thank you! For me it’s an everyday and an event bag, it transitions well, and I only carry the minimum anyway.


----------



## _Moravia_

south-of-france said:


> Dark red or dark Cartier red



This is indeed a gorgeous shade of red. This even made me consider for a minute this toy-sized jodie bag that I would probably never use but would love looking at day in and day out for its stunning colour!


----------



## strobe

babypanda said:


> That is an absolutely gorgeous shade of red! I would love a bag in that color just don’t know which one!
> I’d love to be hear how everyone uses their mini Jodie! Do you use it everyday? Is it a special occasion bag?


First post in this thread after being a longtime lurker! I have two mini Jodies in Fondant and Parakeet and I love both! I rarely use them though these days as I'm still not leaving the house all that much, and I find them cumbersome for grocery shopping/errand running. However when I do have a dinner or wedding to attend, they are my go-to options. The mini Jodie might be my favorite bag aesthetically and to add to my outfits, when I really want to look GOOD, she's the first bag I grab. She just adds such a specific flavor that I love


----------



## Euclase

strobe said:


> First post in this thread after being a longtime lurker! I have two mini Jodies in Fondant and Parakeet and I love both! I rarely use them though these days as I'm still not leaving the house all that much, and I find them cumbersome for grocery shopping/errand running. However when I do have a dinner or wedding to attend, they are my go-to options. The mini Jodie might be my favorite bag aesthetically and to add to my outfits, when I really want to look GOOD, she's the first bag I grab. She just adds such a specific flavor that I love


Welcome! Glad you un-lurked and posted!


----------



## south-of-france

The blaster color is just gorgeous  . I wasn’t sure about the difference between mallard and blaster but I assume that mallard was more muted? If so I’m glad I chose blaster, as I love strong colors!


----------



## Dazeies

I haven’t seen anyone post a picture of the colour Fondant. Would anyone happen to have a comparison of Fondant and Black?

I purchased a small Jodie in Fondant (black was OOS online and in store) and I’m waiting for it to be shipped to me. I understand that there will be a price increase on Monday 22 November


----------



## babypanda

.


----------



## atoizzard5

Dazeies said:


> I haven’t seen anyone post a picture of the colour Fondant. Would anyone happen to have a comparison of Fondant and Black?
> 
> I purchased a small Jodie in Fondant (black was OOS online and in store) and I’m waiting for it to be shipped to me. I understand that there will be a price increase on Monday 22 November



someone just posted a fondant mini pouch in “the pouch” thread. Here is an old pic from the boutique where I shop:




I have a bag in fondant and it does not look black. It is very clearly a dark, rich brown. Here is the fondant cassette next to the caramel pouch:


----------



## Fwalker

Dazeies said:


> I haven’t seen anyone post a picture of the colour Fondant. Would anyone happen to have a comparison of Fondant and Black?
> 
> I purchased a small Jodie in Fondant (black was OOS online and in store) and I’m waiting for it to be shipped to me. I understand that there will be a price increase on Monday 22 November


I don’t have a black jodie to compare to but here is fondant next to a black Chanel. It is most definitely a dark brown but it is not an almost black brown.. if that makes sense! 




***edit I found a black jodie next to a fondant bag on my camera roll from months ago


----------



## Evergreen602

Dazeies said:


> I haven’t seen anyone post a picture of the colour Fondant. Would anyone happen to have a comparison of Fondant and Black?
> 
> I purchased a small Jodie in Fondant (black was OOS online and in store) and I’m waiting for it to be shipped to me. I understand that there will be a price increase on Monday 22 November


I can't help with photos, but I was told at the BV store the price increase would go into effect on Sunday, November 21st, at least for the U.S.  I don't know if that date applies to other countries as well.  If you are trying to beat the price increase, better to make your purchase ASAP.


----------



## Dazeies

Thanks everyone for the pictures..!! I do think that this bag looks better in a non black colour ( because of the minimal hardware) but can anyone weigh as whether black or fondant will be a better purchase? I am definitely trying to beat the price increase!!


----------



## Euclase

Dazeies said:


> Thanks everyone for the pictures..!! I do think that this bag looks better in a non black colour ( because of the minimal hardware) but can anyone weigh as whether black or fondant will be a better purchase? I am definitely trying to beat the price increase!!


It’s a tough decision because there’s no wrong choice. Both are beautiful and timeless!
How would you wear the bag, evening or daytime? Which color speaks to you more? Do you already have similar small bags in black or dark brown?
If I had to choose, personally, I’d go with Fondant. To me, Fondant has a faint hint of red to it, and that’s a good thing. I feel like it would pair well just about any color, including black or lighter browns.


----------



## Dazeies

Euclase said:


> It’s a tough decision because there’s no wrong choice. Both are beautiful and timeless!
> How would you wear the bag, evening or daytime? Which color speaks to you more? Do you already have similar small bags in black or dark brown?
> If I had to choose, personally, I’d go with Fondant. To me, Fondant has a faint hint of red to it, and that’s a good thing. I feel like it would pair well just about any color, including black or lighter browns.


Thanks for your input! I’m intending to use this as an every day bag / work bag. I generally wear black or black/ white to work (office environment). The fondant colour appeals to me more but I’m trying to have a more minimalist wardrobe so I thought black would be the better choice as it may be easier to style.
I don’t have any brown bags, I have a black tote that I sometimes use for work.
For context I don’t have that many luxury bags (<5) and am trying to not have that many bags.

thanks!


----------



## atoizzard5

I have had my fondant cassette for 6 months or so now and it goes with *everything* as @Euclase pointed out. I wear it with greens, browns, pinks (especially mauves), cream, black, white, jewel tones, etc. I went in thinking I wanted black but the fondant really won me over. I even debated adding a second jodie (I have the colour cipria) in fondant after seeing it 

I find it is less harsh of a colour than black, but dark enough that it still has the same effect as a black bag. You can wear this color with the same outfits you’d pair with a black bag. It doesn’t require new clothes to “make it work”. It’s not a scary or hard to pull off colour  In fact if you have a neutral wardrobe, it really adds dimension to your outfit as black sometimes can be a bit “flat”. Personally, I think fondant is such a beautiful shade of brown and it’s worth having in a collection. It is also seasonless in my opinion. You can always find a black bag!

You should definitely go for the shade you love more and makes you happy!


----------



## Dazeies

atoizzard5 said:


> I have had my fondant cassette for 6 months or so now and it goes with *everything* as @Euclase pointed out. I wear it with greens, browns, pinks (especially mauves), cream, black, white, jewel tones, etc. I went in thinking I wanted black but the fondant really won me over. I even debated adding a second jodie (I have the colour cipria) in fondant after seeing it
> 
> I find it is less harsh of a colour than black, but dark enough that it still has the same effect as a black bag. You can wear this color with the same outfits you’d pair with a black bag. It doesn’t require new clothes to “make it work”. It’s not a scary or hard to pull off colour  In fact if you have a neutral wardrobe, it really adds dimension to your outfit as black sometimes can be a bit “flat”. Personally, I think fondant is such a beautiful shade of brown and it’s worth having in a collection. It is also seasonless in my opinion. You can always find a black bag!
> 
> You should definitely go for the shade you love more and makes you happy!


Thank you so much for this! I have quite a neutral (a lot of white, cream, beige, light heathered grey) wardrobe. But I’m relatively young (mid-late 20s) and was thinking that maybe the black looks more modern than the fondant? Thoughts? also I’ve been thinking of styling it with loads of black and navy and white outfits (more minimalistic outfits), and thought perhaps black might be the better choice..? Still dithering


----------



## babypanda

Dazeies said:


> Thanks everyone for the pictures..!! I do think that this bag looks better in a non black colour ( because of the minimal hardware) but can anyone weigh as whether black or fondant will be a better purchase? I am definitely trying to beat the price increase!!


Take a good look at your wardrobe and imagine yourself wearing the bag. Which color can be incorporated easier? Maybe style it with a few outfits. 
I know we always say Bottega colors are divine but bottega also does black beautifully.
Personally I would absolutely buy the fondant because I have a lot of black bags and I don’t wear black much.


----------



## atoizzard5

Dazeies said:


> Thank you so much for this! I have quite a neutral (a lot of white, cream, beige, light heathered grey) wardrobe. But I’m relatively young (mid-late 20s) and was thinking that maybe the black looks more modern than the fondant? Thoughts? also I’ve been thinking of styling it with loads of black and navy and white outfits (more minimalistic outfits), and thought perhaps black might be the better choice..? Still dithering



It sounds like black would be an easier choice for you! I think the fondant is very modern and fresh, I am not much older than you, but it all depends on you and what you feel comfortable and happy wearing. 

The mini jodie is a great bag in any color so I think you will love either choice! It is a lot to spend on a small bag so I definitely think you should go for the color you love the most. If fondant is making you doubt or worry it’s not modern, or how you’ll wear it,  then maybe it’s not the color that excites you! When I buy a bag I love, I’m thinking of all the ways it works for my wardrobe and not how I have to make it fit in my wardrobe. The bag I feel like I have to make work is a bag I won’t wear often. 

The jodie is beautiful in black as well, and as you can see from this thread or from social media, many people have the bag in different colours so don’t give too much weight to our opinions lol just go with what you’re leaning towards! Perhaps ask yourself if you’ll regret not getting the black after the price increase?


----------



## Dazeies

atoizzard5 said:


> It sounds like black would be an easier choice for you! I think the fondant is very modern and fresh, I am not much older than you, but it all depends on you and what you feel comfortable and happy wearing.
> 
> The mini jodie is a great bag in any color so I think you will love either choice! It is a lot to spend on a small bag so I definitely think you should go for the color you love the most. If fondant is making you doubt or worry it’s not modern, or how you’ll wear it,  then maybe it’s not the color that excites you! When I buy a bag I love, I’m thinking of all the ways it works for my wardrobe and not how I have to make it fit in my wardrobe. The bag I feel like I have to make work is a bag I won’t wear often.
> 
> The jodie is beautiful in black as well, and as you can see from this thread or from social media, many people have the bag in different colours so don’t give too much weight to our opinions lol just go with what you’re leaning towards! Perhaps ask yourself if you’ll regret not getting the black after the price increase?


Thank you!! I shall continue to sleep on it..!!  Note this question is in the context of the small (not mini) Jodie (the shoulder bag). The colours avail in australia are black, fondant, raisin, white, almond, tapioca (not that many)


----------



## atoizzard5

Dazeies said:


> Thank you!! I shall continue to sleep on it..!!  Note this question is in the context of the small (not mini) Jodie (the shoulder bag). The colours avail in australia are black, fondant, raisin, white, almond, tapioca (not that many)



oh the small jodie is lovely! I’ve been wanting it in tapioca but it seems out of stock in my country. Please post what you end up keeping! Black or fondant, it’s a beautiful shoulder/hobo bag.


----------



## Evergreen602

I have the small Jodie in Raisin, and I think it's a great bag!  Personally, I don't think you can go wrong with either color.  

Perhaps my experience with brown bags can help you.  I always find it easier to work black bags into my wardrobe.  They go with 95% of my closet.  Of my bags in the brown family, I find those in the tan or camel range to work most easily with my black and white clothing because they offer a nice contrast against light and dark colors.

I also own a Large Belly Veneta in Ebano.  I feel it's not as easy to incorporate into my wardrobe as black, but I think it's just me.  It looks great with black, beige, white, and all my neutrals.  When I carry this bag, I love it.  The color is gorgeous!  I think my challenge with chocolate brown bags is finding other accessories such as shoes.  I think brown color trends are shifting from tans and camels to chocolate browns again, so I think it will be easier to find other accessories to match or blend.

Either way, both colors are lovely.  I think you will be happy with either of them.


----------



## Dazeies

Evergreen602 said:


> I have the small Jodie in Raisin, and I think it's a great bag!  Personally, I don't think you can go wrong with either color.
> 
> Perhaps my experience with brown bags can help you.  I always find it easier to work black bags into my wardrobe.  They go with 95% of my closet.  Of my bags in the brown family, I find those in the tan or camel range to work most easily with my black and white clothing because they offer a nice contrast against light and dark colors.
> 
> I also own a Large Belly Veneta in Ebano.  I feel it's not as easy to incorporate into my wardrobe as black, but I think it's just me.  It looks great with black, beige, white, and all my neutrals.  When I carry this bag, I love it.  The color is gorgeous!  I think my challenge with chocolate brown bags is finding other accessories such as shoes.  I think brown color trends are shifting from tans and camels to chocolate browns again, so I think it will be easier to find other accessories to match or blend.
> 
> Either way, both colors are lovely.  I think you will be happy with either of them.


Thank you for this!! I really feel like this is what I needed to hear..!


----------



## Dazeies

atoizzard5 said:


> oh the small jodie is lovely! I’ve been wanting it in tapioca but it seems out of stock in my country. Please post what you end up keeping! Black or fondant, it’s a beautiful shoulder/hobo bag.






I happened to take a pic of the tapioca one attached fyi.


----------



## babypanda

Dazeies said:


> View attachment 5255082
> 
> I happened to take a pic of the tapioca one attached fyi.


If you go back to the first page of this thread at the bottom you will find pix of me carrying the black one.


----------



## Dazeies

babypanda said:


> If you go back to the first page of this thread at the bottom you will find pix of me carrying the black one.


Thank you


----------



## am2022

I’ve been wanting to grab a fondant cassette for a while but still unsure as I feel fondante looks so pretty In intrecciato leather but then cassette bag is what I need ? First world problems I know -  I have a mini Jodie in parakeet !  So now the choice is the small Jodie in fondante vs fondante cassette ? 
another concern is structural wear ?
Does it look used / old easily in cassette style vs intrecciato leather ?
Thanks 
Would you kindly post your fondant cassette mod photos too ? 


atoizzard5 said:


> I have had my fondant cassette for 6 months or so now and it goes with *everything* as @Euclase pointed out. I wear it with greens, browns, pinks (especially mauves), cream, black, white, jewel tones, etc. I went in thinking I wanted black but the fondant really won me over. I even debated adding a second jodie (I have the colour cipria) in fondant after seeing it
> 
> I find it is less harsh of a colour than black, but dark enough that it still has the same effect as a black bag. You can wear this color with the same outfits you’d pair with a black bag. It doesn’t require new clothes to “make it work”. It’s not a scary or hard to pull off colour  In fact if you have a neutral wardrobe, it really adds dimension to your outfit as black sometimes can be a bit “flat”. Personally, I think fondant is such a beautiful shade of brown and it’s worth having in a collection. It is also seasonless in my opinion. You can always find a black bag!
> 
> You should definitely go for the shade you love more and makes you happy!


----------



## _Moravia_

Dazeies said:


> Thank you for this!! I really feel like this is what I needed to hear..!



It sounds as if you’re leaning towards the black and speaking from my own perspective I would go for the black. I also have a predominately neutral wardrobe (and work in a formal, corporate environment), and find that it is easier to style my wardrobe with a black bag rather than a chocolate/dark brown one. I don’t have a bag in that colour for this reason even though BV makes beautiful dark browns.

I like to incorporate my bags into my wardrobe for the long term and find that it would be more difficult for me to find accessories to complement a dark brown bag over the years than a black one.

I’m with @Evergreen602 that when I go for a bag in the brown colour range I go for tan/camels as they do work well as pop/complement against a neutral wardrobe.

I’m actually planning on purchasing a small black Jodie soon (and may even go for the white as well).


----------



## Gourmetgal

If you have to choose black is a good choice.  I have an ebano Veneta and it was my first BV bag… the classic BV brown.  It’s surprising how neutral it is working well with charcoal, navy, taupe pink and purple!


----------



## atoizzard5

amacasa said:


> I’ve been wanting to grab a fondant cassette for a while but still unsure as I feel fondante looks so pretty In intrecciato leather but then cassette bag is what I need ? First world problems I know -  I have a mini Jodie in parakeet !  So now the choice is the small Jodie in fondante vs fondante cassette ?
> another concern is structural wear ?
> Does it look used / old easily in cassette style vs intrecciato leather ?
> Thanks
> Would you kindly post your fondant cassette mod photos too ?



I think Fondante is beautiful in either the jodie or the cassette. In my mind fondant suits such an out there bag like the padded cassette. The small jodie looks beautiful in many shades. The fondant colour tones the cassette down a lot and it compliments pretty much every colour I wear it with. It feels like I can wear this bag for years because of the colour.  

No, the bag does not look worn at all. I have had it for 6 months now, I’ve taken it in my carry on luggage, wear it about 3-4x a week … so far so good! It might be too soon to tell but at this point I doubt it’ll fall apart. It has turned into my every day bag (if it’s overcast/raining I wear my puzzle). 

Both of these bags are gorgeous and I hope to get a small jodie as well. I did try on the fondant jodie so it was a hard choice for me too. But they’re completely different bags.

If you don’t carry much, would prefer crossbody and are fine with a bag that is on trend (meaning it might not be trendy anymore) then try out the cassette. The interior space is what doesn’t work for most people so I would strongly urge you to consider if it’ll work for you. Definitely try it out in a boutique if you can and see if your items will fit.

If you prefer a shoulder/hobo bag with a lot more space, a more classic BV design/shape, trendy but more low key then try the jodie. I don’t have the jodie yet so I can’t speak to it the way I can for the cassette.

It’s just hard to compare the two as they feel quite different  I can imagine it’s difficult to pick just one! For me, I went with the crossbody + less space. I wouldn’t get much use out of the jodie right now. So go with what works for you, what you’ll get the most use out of and will fit seamlessly into your closet/lifestyle.

I can’t seem to upload photos right now, sorry. There are quite a few on social media and also websites that style the bags like net a Porter, My Theresa, etc and also on YouTube. Good luck with your selection!

Also I recognize this is the jodie thread lol so you should check the cassette thread as well! There are a lot of helpful posts in this thread and many small jodie owners who can chime in to help you with your decision. Please share when you decide to purchase!


----------



## octnybride

I'm so bummed. I've been lurking on this discussion for a few months and saw the mini in person last month.
I had the mini jodie in fondant in my bag to purchase from Saks but was waiting for a BF deal. I left the BV forum for two weeks and completely missed the price increase. Even with 15% discount, the increase is still higher. I guess I will continue to admire from afar.  The fondant color is so pretty.


----------



## xltm

Hi guys! I finally bit the bullet and ordered the mini jodie in almond (the price hike was a good reason to). I’m based in Canberra and ordered it from the BV site directly and have been so excited for it to arrive.
It just reached me today and first impressions - the packaging was awful?! The box was dented and I get it that that they’re trying to be more eco friendly but pic 1 was literally how it was packed when I opened it. The protective scrap paper was BELOW the bag and not around it. And there was no recieipt or card and the returns leaflet (only a 14 day return peitodwas just this sheet of paper (photo attached). To me, this looks worse than my Amazon order. And I feel if I got this off matches or net a porter it would’ve been packed much nicer?! The sheet of paper hidden at the bottom of the box makes me feel like I’ve bought a fake bag and now I’m freaking out.
So as someone who’s not bought BV in stores and this is my first time buying from BV online, is this bag real??? Is their packaging always so crappy? OH and one side of the weave doesn’t even line up. also, the ‘bottega Veneta’ card I found hidden in the bag isn’t even CENTRED on the envelope 

please help me decide if I should reach out to customer service to either exchange or return it


----------



## atoizzard5

Wow, I’m sorry that is how you received your package! I can’t be of help as I’ve only bought in store (and was able to inspect each bag before selecting). I would definitely reach out to customer service and return the item. If you can go to a boutique to pick your bag I would recommend that as well. I hope it’s resolved!


----------



## Mirisaa

Hi everyone! I don’t know if that was mentioned here before but I went today to the Bottega Veneta store in my city and my SA showed me a new size of the Jodie! It is in between the mini and the small size. She said that it will be available for purchase from next week and the price will be 2200€, in case anyone is interested


----------



## _Moravia_

Mirisaa said:


> Hi everyone! I don’t know if that was mentioned here before but I went today to the Bottega Veneta store in my city and my SA showed me a new size of the Jodie! It is in between the mini and the small size. She said that it will be available for purchase from next week and the price will be 2200€, in case anyone is interested


Did you happen to take any photos of it? If so, it would be great if you could post them to see the size.


----------



## Mirisaa

_Moravia_ said:


> Did you happen to take any photos of it? If so, it would be great if you could post them to see the size.


Hi! Here is one photo side by side with the mini


----------



## _Moravia_

Mirisaa said:


> Hi! Here is one photo side by side with the mini
> View attachment 5261596


This is great. Thank you!


----------



## Mirisaa

_Moravia_ said:


> This is great. Thank you!


You are welcome


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you!
I‘m not sure it would be functional for me- not as a clutch or a handheld or shoulder bag? Would you just carry it like a handbag or Speedy?


----------



## babypanda

south-of-france said:


> Thank you!
> I‘m not sure it would be functional for me- not as a clutch or a handheld or shoulder bag? Would you just carry it like a handbag or Speedy?


Agreed! It looks like a weird size. I still prefer the small Jodie that can be carried on the shoulder


----------



## _Moravia_

babypanda said:


> Agreed! It looks like a weird size. I still prefer the small Jodie that can be carried on the shoulder



Agreed - if it's too big to be a clutch/handheld bag like the mini Jodie and and then not big enough to be carried on the shoulder like the small size Jodie then I don't think it would work for me. I'll have to see this in person at my local boutique when it arrives to know for sure as I'm currently in the market for a Jodie.


----------



## Mirisaa

south-of-france said:


> Thank you!
> I‘m not sure it would be functional for me- not as a clutch or a handheld or shoulder bag? Would you just carry it like a handbag or Speedy?



to be honest I didn’t tried it on, I guess you could put it on the shoulder but maybe it will not sit as comfortable as the small size.


----------



## Evergreen602

Mirisaa said:


> Hi! Here is one photo side by side with the mini
> View attachment 5261596


I'm intrigued, but would like to see it in person.  While I think the mini Jodie is very cute, that is also one of my issues with it.  The Jodie silhouette in the mini size looks almost too youthful for me - a woman in her 50's.  The size between mini and small may be a more mature answer to the girly mini.  Plus, I think the slouch on this size could be lovely!


----------



## Evergreen602

xltm said:


> Hi guys! I finally bit the bullet and ordered the mini jodie in almond (the price hike was a good reason to). I’m based in Canberra and ordered it from the BV site directly and have been so excited for it to arrive.
> It just reached me today and first impressions - the packaging was awful?! The box was dented and I get it that that they’re trying to be more eco friendly but pic 1 was literally how it was packed when I opened it. The protective scrap paper was BELOW the bag and not around it. And there was no recieipt or card and the returns leaflet (only a 14 day return peitodwas just this sheet of paper (photo attached). To me, this looks worse than my Amazon order. And I feel if I got this off matches or net a porter it would’ve been packed much nicer?! The sheet of paper hidden at the bottom of the box makes me feel like I’ve bought a fake bag and now I’m freaking out.
> So as someone who’s not bought BV in stores and this is my first time buying from BV online, is this bag real??? Is their packaging always so crappy? OH and one side of the weave doesn’t even line up. also, the ‘bottega Veneta’ card I found hidden in the bag isn’t even CENTRED on the envelope
> 
> please help me decide if I should reach out to customer service to either exchange or return it


I hate to say it, but I've read quite a few complaints about the packaging on orders from the Bottega Veneta website.  My preference is to purchase in the boutique when I can.  I have also read that requesting gift packaging solves the problem of sub par packaging.

I have a small Jodie, and can tell you the intrecciato does not align in all spots.  It does where it can, but given the different twists, curves and angles at which the intrecciato weaves meet at the seams, it would be impossible for them to align consistently.  The intrecciato would have to be completely symmetrical on the opposite side of the seam for that to happen.  The Jodie is not a symmetrical bag.  

Given all that, I can understand why you would be alarmed by the packaging.  BV is known for quality and luxury, and the packaging is not that.  Then there is the question of the intrecciato not aligning.  If that is your preference, I would definitely consider returning the bag and going with a different style.  These bags are not cheap, and you deserve to be 100% happy with your purchase.


----------



## DragonTurtle

Mirisaa said:


> Hi! Here is one photo side by side with the mini
> View attachment 5261596


I actually really like the size considering the amount of room I need in a bag, but I feel like the strap needs to be longer. Something about that just looks off proportionally


----------



## EmilyM111

Mirisaa said:


> Hi everyone! I don’t know if that was mentioned here before but I went today to the Bottega Veneta store in my city and my SA showed me a new size of the Jodie! It is in between the mini and the small size. She said that it will be available for purchase from next week and the price will be 2200€, in case anyone is interested


I'm running my engine to get this bag as I'm 6ft tall and the size is perfect (mini is a bit small, the next size too big for what I carry)


----------



## babypanda

nikka007 said:


> I'm running my engine to get this bag as I'm 6ft tall and the size is perfect (mini is a bit small, the next size too big for what I carry)


Hope it works for you! Please share some shots with us when you get it


----------



## atoizzard5

Looks like it will be called the teen jodie, it’s up for preorder:









						Bottega Veneta The Teen Jodie Intrecciato Hobo Bag
					

Get free shipping and returns on Bottega Veneta The Teen Jodie Intrecciato Hobo Bag at Saks Fifth Avenue. Browse luxury Bottega Veneta Hobo Bags and other new arrivals.




					www.saksfifthavenue.com
				









						Bottega Veneta Jodie Teen Intrecciato Cashmere Suede Shoulder Bag - Bergdorf Goodman
					

Get free shipping on Bottega Veneta Jodie Teen Intrecciato Cashmere Suede Shoulder Bag at Bergdorf Goodman. Shop the latest luxury fashions from top designers.



					www.bergdorfgoodman.com
				




It seems like an awkward size/shape but perhaps looks better in person.


----------



## babypanda

atoizzard5 said:


> Looks like it will be called the teen jodie, it’s up for preorder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta The Teen Jodie Intrecciato Hobo Bag
> 
> 
> Get free shipping and returns on Bottega Veneta The Teen Jodie Intrecciato Hobo Bag at Saks Fifth Avenue. Browse luxury Bottega Veneta Hobo Bags and other new arrivals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.saksfifthavenue.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta Jodie Teen Intrecciato Cashmere Suede Shoulder Bag - Bergdorf Goodman
> 
> 
> Get free shipping on Bottega Veneta Jodie Teen Intrecciato Cashmere Suede Shoulder Bag at Bergdorf Goodman. Shop the latest luxury fashions from top designers.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bergdorfgoodman.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It seems like an awkward size/shape but perhaps looks better in person.


On these pictures the handle looks longer so I assume it can be carried on the shoulder. This might become quite a popular size in my opinion. I’m very interested to see it in person


----------



## babypanda

teen jodie
					

Bottega Veneta® women's teen jodie in caramel. Shop online now.




					www.bottegaveneta.com
				




It’s showing on Bottega website but they don’t call it teen. The sizes are so confusing on there. I don’t know why they don’t give them proper names.


----------



## south-of-france

It‘s called teen on BV Switzerland.
„Teen intrecciato leather shoulder bag“


----------



## Evergreen602

babypanda said:


> teen jodie
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta® women's teen jodie in caramel. Shop online now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bottegaveneta.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It’s showing on Bottega website but they don’t call it teen. The sizes are so confusing on there. I don’t know why they don’t give them proper names.


It is very confusing, but the top line of the bullet point details says " Teen intrecciato leather shoulder bag" on the US site.  I wish they would state the size in the title instead.


----------



## babypanda

Evergreen602 said:


> It is very confusing, but the top line of the bullet point details says " Teen intrecciato leather shoulder bag" on the US site.  I wish they would state the size in the title instead.


Yes they really should. I searched for Jodie and looked at the prices to figure out which one is which


----------



## Kookiliz

Mirisaa said:


> Hi! Here is one photo side by side with the mini
> View attachment 5261596



Thank you for sharing this! I’ve actually gone a bit rogue today and ordered this new size in Caramel! I love my mini Jodie (ice blue) but the small always felt a bit too big for me, and I’m more of a handheld/crossbody gal than a shoulder bag person. So I’m hopeful that the size of this is nice to have over the crook of my elbow and fingers crossed the colour will be lush for Spring/Summer. I’ll share pics when it arrives, hopefully by the 10th!


----------



## goodatlife

Yeah, this new size looks like the perfect size to me! Super interested


----------



## goodatlife

Why is going for $2500 on Bergman Goodman but $2900 elsewhere? Is suede usually cheaper?






						Bottega Veneta Jodie Teen Intrecciato Cashmere Suede Shoulder Bag - Bergdorf Goodman
					

Get free shipping on Bottega Veneta Jodie Teen Intrecciato Cashmere Suede Shoulder Bag at Bergdorf Goodman. Shop the latest luxury fashions from top designers.



					www.bergdorfgoodman.com
				












						teen jodie
					

Bottega Veneta® women's teen jodie in caramel. Shop online now.




					www.bottegaveneta.com


----------



## babypanda

goodatlife said:


> Why is going for $2500 on Bergman Goodman but $2900 elsewhere? Is suede usually cheaper?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta Jodie Teen Intrecciato Cashmere Suede Shoulder Bag - Bergdorf Goodman
> 
> 
> Get free shipping on Bottega Veneta Jodie Teen Intrecciato Cashmere Suede Shoulder Bag at Bergdorf Goodman. Shop the latest luxury fashions from top designers.
> 
> 
> 
> www.bergdorfgoodman.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> teen jodie
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta® women's teen jodie in caramel. Shop online now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bottegaveneta.com


Yes suede is cheaper


----------



## DragonTurtle

I bought the small in fondant from Saks before the price increase but I’m debating returning it and getting the teen as the small feels like a lot of extra room relative to what I carry daily. I took a few photos for you all though as I’m very petite and thought it might be helpful for getting an idea about the size. I’m 4’10” tall and about 95lbs and I was concerned the small would look overwhelming on me. In my opinion, it doesn’t look disproportionate at all. My only hesitation is that it’s roomy enough to be a travel bag for me and I usually prefer to carry a bag that’s just big enough to fit everything I need. I could put my Switch (in it’s travel case) as well as a liter water bottle in here in addition to my daily supplies.


----------



## babypanda

DragonTurtle said:


> I bought the small in fondant from Saks before the price increase but I’m debating returning it and getting the teen as the small feels like a lot of extra room relative to what I carry daily. I took a few photos for you all though as I’m very petite and thought it might be helpful for getting an idea about the size. I’m 4’10” tall and about 95lbs and I was concerned the small would look overwhelming on me. In my opinion, it doesn’t look disproportionate at all. My only hesitation is that it’s roomy enough to be a travel bag for me and I usually prefer to carry a bag that’s just big enough to fit everything I need. I could put my Switch (in it’s travel case) as well as a liter water bottle in here in addition to my daily supplies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5266060
> View attachment 5266062
> View attachment 5266063


I don’t think the bag looks disproportionately big on you but at first glance I did think you were carrying the medium size. 
But the bag looks good on you anyways. That said only you know what you need to carry. Personally I don’t find mine that spacious. It fits much less than my neverfull mm for example. But I have a young child and sometimes I need to carry a diaper for him. 
I would suggest to check out the teen Jodie in person before doing the exchange because until now we don’t know if it can be carried over the shoulder. Hopefully someone will post reviews soon. Is carrying it on the shoulder a must for you?


----------



## Evergreen602

DragonTurtle said:


> I bought the small in fondant from Saks before the price increase but I’m debating returning it and getting the teen as the small feels like a lot of extra room relative to what I carry daily. I took a few photos for you all though as I’m very petite and thought it might be helpful for getting an idea about the size. I’m 4’10” tall and about 95lbs and I was concerned the small would look overwhelming on me. In my opinion, it doesn’t look disproportionate at all. My only hesitation is that it’s roomy enough to be a travel bag for me and I usually prefer to carry a bag that’s just big enough to fit everything I need. I could put my Switch (in it’s travel case) as well as a liter water bottle in here in addition to my daily supplies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5266060
> View attachment 5266062
> View attachment 5266063


The Fondente is beautiful on you.  From what I can see the Fondente is not offered in the Teen size.  Would you get a different color?  The Teen size would also look great on you, but the Small may work better as an everyday shoulder bag.  Plus it's nice to have the option to fit the occasional extra items if needed.  Personally, I think owning both would be nice, but if you can only choose one, the Small is the most versatile size.


----------



## DragonTurtle

babypanda said:


> I don’t think the bag looks disproportionately big on you but at first glance I did think you were carrying the medium size.
> But the bag looks good on you anyways. That said only you know what you need to carry. Personally I don’t find mine that spacious. It fits much less than my neverfull mm for example. But I have a young child and sometimes I need to carry a diaper for him.
> I would suggest to check out the teen Jodie in person before doing the exchange because until now we don’t know if it can be carried over the shoulder. Hopefully someone will post reviews soon. Is carrying it on the shoulder a must for you?


I’ve checked the dimensions on the teen and it has a 7” strap drop according to BV’s website. I have a Coach Ergo that I prefer adjusted to a 7” strap drop for shoulder carry so the teen could definitely be a shoulder bag for me IF the placement of the knot isn’t uncomfortable. I think realistically the small is the best choice for me because I’ve got chronic health bs and have to carry medical supplies with me and having more room than necessary is better than not enough. Shoulder carry is definitely my usual go to, but I got the Chloé Kiss a while back and I’ve actually been enjoying hand carrying that instead of using the longer strap. I think for me it’s a matter of knowing I prefer carrying bags that are as compact as possible but also getting myself to acknowledge that I should own a larger bag for the days I have to carry more so that I’m not forced to carry my water bottle and any notebooks in hand.


----------



## DragonTurtle

Evergreen602 said:


> The Fondente is beautiful on you.  From what I can see the Fondente is not offered in the Teen size.  Would you get a different color?  The Teen size would also look great on you, but the Small may work better as an everyday shoulder bag.  Plus it's nice to have the option to fit the occasional extra items if needed.  Personally, I think owning both would be nice, but if you can only choose one, the Small is the most versatile size.


I’m debating both tbh. I know the mini is too small for me, but the teen is similar in size to my other bags. I think I’ll likely keep the small and pick up the teen in a spring/summer shade in a few months as a birthday gift to myself. I prefer brown as a neutral since I gravitate to muted and pastel shades in my wardrobe and black is too harsh with that for my liking. The lighter brown/tan the teen size comes in don’t speak to me the same way the fondant shade does. The grey suede teen is gorgeous, but I’d be scared of it getting discolored with use.


----------



## Aman27

The teen looks great. I can’t wait to see the reviews and pictures to check if it sits comfortably on the 
shoulder. 
I might be late to the party but I’ve noticed a new color ‘bliss washed’. I would really like to see it in irl too; looks like candy floss.


----------



## Kookiliz

There’s also a blue called washed teal on the Bottega website, with a better mod shot of the size. I think this could fit on a lot of peoples shoulders especially when it loosens up, but maybe not comfortable for everyone


----------



## Aman27

Kookiliz said:


> There’s also a blue called washed teal on the Bottega website, with a better mod shot of the size. I think this could fit on a lot of peoples shoulders especially when it loosens up, but maybe not comfortable for everyone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5266380


Yes, I’ve just seen it too. 
And you’re right I think this new size can be properly worn on the shoulder according to the pix you posted!


----------



## goodatlife

Gray suede is gorgeous.. 
Does anyone have experience with Bottega's suede? Will it require a lot of upkeep? I'm usually pretty lazy with my bags...


----------



## dahliaofbags

Mini Jodie in Porridge! ❤️ It looks like a lighter cousin of Almond. With a more bit yellow on it.


----------



## Kookiliz

daofthesaints said:


> Mini Jodie in Porridge! ❤ It looks like a lighter cousin of Almond. With a more bit yellow on it.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5268278
> View attachment 5268279


Gorgeous, enjoy your new bag! 
I think porridge is a really nice colour. I was torn between this and caramel for my next purchase but ultimately went caramel as I’m terrible at babying my bags, though I know BV is able to take a fair bit of wear and tear.


----------



## Fashion412

goodatlife said:


> Gray suede is gorgeous..
> Does anyone have experience with Bottega's suede? Will it require a lot of upkeep? I'm usually pretty lazy with my bags...


I thought the same but I'm SO tempted to get this size in black.


----------



## south-of-france

This is beautiful, and slightly ot, what color are those shoes?


----------



## starwoman

The new size of the Jodie is on Matches in the black and caramel. Grey suede is coming soon. Pics of the black show it being worn on the shoulder, fingers crossed it actually can be comfortable that way!


----------



## dahliaofbags

Kookiliz said:


> Gorgeous, enjoy your new bag!
> I think porridge is a really nice colour. I was torn between this and caramel for my next purchase but ultimately went caramel as I’m terrible at babying my bags, though I know BV is able to take a fair bit of wear and tear.


The caramel is gorge! Really rich in color in person. Good choice as it wont show wear that much.

Altho i got the stretch sandals in porridge and it never showed any foot stains that much whenever I wear it, (unlike my optic white lido mules, one wear and it is all ruined ).


----------



## izabela.wu

Does anyone has a photo of teen jodie in porridge and caramel, please??? I need one of them in my life and cannot decide  help


----------



## Jcmac1972

I got mine yesterday and love it!!!


----------



## Jcmac1972

Better pic full and zipped! I love the color!


----------



## izabela.wu

Jcmac1972 said:


> Better pic full and zipped! I love the color!


OMG what a beauty!! Is it a porridge or caramel? it looks like caramel on the first pic or maybe its my phone  Could you please let me know if you can wear it as a shoulder bag? If so, please add a pic :*  Thank u!


----------



## south-of-france

Great, yes please!


----------



## Euclase

Jcmac1972 said:


> Better pic full and zipped! I love the color!


Congrats!!!


----------



## Jcmac1972

Euclase said:


> Congrats!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Jcmac1972

izabela.wu said:


> OMG what a beauty!! Is it a porridge or caramel? it looks like caramel on the first pic or maybe its my phone  Could you please let me know if you can wear it as a shoulder bag? If so, please add a pic :*  Thank u!


----------



## Jcmac1972

izabela.wu said:


> OMG what a beauty!! Is it a porridge or caramel? it looks like caramel on the first pic or maybe its my phone  Could you please let me know if you can wear it as a shoulder bag? If so, please add a pic :*  Thank u!


It’s caramel.


----------



## Jcmac1972

It’s caramel I believe!


----------



## Jcmac1972

izabela.wu said:


> OMG what a beauty!! Is it a porridge or caramel? it looks like caramel on the first pic or maybe its my phone  Could you please let me know if you can wear it as a shoulder bag? If so, please add a pic :*  Thank u!


----------



## Euclase

Jcmac1972 said:


> View attachment 5275831


It looks so cute on your shoulder!


----------



## Jcmac1972

Better pic with a blue background!


----------



## Jcmac1972

Euclase said:


> It looks so cute on your shoulder!


Thanks!  I have been carrying it for two days and want to order it in black now!


----------



## izabela.wu

Jcmac1972 said:


> View attachment 5275831


Thank you for the photo! Looks so pretty. So I am sure now, I want it  I will show photo of mine once I receive it.


----------



## Jcmac1972

You are going to love it!!!  I can’t wait to see it!


----------



## Jcmac1972

izabela.wu said:


> Thank you for the photo! Looks so pretty. So I am sure now, I want it  I will show photo of mine once I receive it.


Thank you by the way!


----------



## babypanda

Jcmac1972 said:


> View attachment 5275831


Oh that’s a really cute size! And great color. Enjoy it, looks great on you as well!


----------



## gagabag

What’s in my mini jodie today


The teen jodie is so tempting


----------



## Evergreen602

Jcmac1972 said:


> View attachment 5275831


Oh this one is tempting me.  I've always loved Caramel, and it looks sooo good on the Teen Jodie!  Congrats on this one - it's beautiful!


----------



## Jcmac1972

babypanda said:


> Oh that’s a really cute size! And great color. Enjoy it, looks great on you as well!





Evergreen602 said:


> Oh this one is tempting me.  I've always loved Caramel, and it looks sooo good on the Teen Jodie!  Congrats on this one - it's beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## Astrid-888

Hello everyone! I’d like to ask your opinion and your thoughts about which color to choose: thunder or dark red. I usually wear neutral colors and thought that a pop of color would’ve been nice but not sure. Really love the thunder(grey) since I don’t have a grey colored bag. Would love to hear your opinions


----------



## babypanda

Astrid-888 said:


> Hello everyone! I’d like to ask your opinion and your thoughts about which color to choose: thunder or dark red. I usually wear neutral colors and thought that a pop of color would’ve been nice but not sure. Really love the thunder(grey) since I don’t have a grey colored bag. Would love to hear your opinions


I am assuming you are looking to buy the mini Jodie? If you want a pop of colour then definitely go for dark red. It’s such a gorgeous shade and not too bright. 
I am not usually a fan of grey colors. I much rather prefer warmer tones like browns or beige, or simply black.
But to be honest you cannot got wrong with any BV color. Let us know what you decide


----------



## Astrid-888

babypanda said:


> I am assuming you are looking to buy the mini Jodie? If you want a pop of colour then definitely go for dark red. It’s such a gorgeous shade and not too bright.
> I am not usually a fan of grey colors. I much rather prefer warmer tones like browns or beige, or simply black.
> But to be honest you cannot got wrong with any BV color. Let us know what you decide


Thank you for your reply. Yes, mini Jodie. Sorry, forgot to say which bag I am talking about went to the BV store yesterday to try them on but they didn’t have the red in stock. Grey looks very nice but it has some blue undertone. The dark red is a beautiful color indeed. Need to decide soon before they sell out those colors. I will definitely keep you guys posted as soon as I decide☺️


----------



## Kookiliz

Astrid-888 said:


> Hello everyone! I’d like to ask your opinion and your thoughts about which color to choose: thunder or dark red. I usually wear neutral colors and thought that a pop of color would’ve been nice but not sure. Really love the thunder(grey) since I don’t have a grey colored bag. Would love to hear your opinions



I agree with babypanda, I think the grey is great for a larger Jodie, but in the mini you can really get away with some amazing colour pops and because it’s so small, even if it clashes it looks intentional. The red this year is beautiful as well!


----------



## Evergreen602

Astrid-888 said:


> Hello everyone! I’d like to ask your opinion and your thoughts about which color to choose: thunder or dark red. I usually wear neutral colors and thought that a pop of color would’ve been nice but not sure. Really love the thunder(grey) since I don’t have a grey colored bag. Would love to hear your opinions


I agree others above.  The dark red is a really good red, and I own it in the Cassette bag.  It makes a great pop of color, yet it is almost a neutral because it pairs so well with 95% of my wardrobe.  I think the dark red will be easier to incorporate into your neutral wardrobe than the gray, simply because it will provide some contrast.


----------



## JavaJo

Happy Holidays Everyone!  My SA just messaged me about a new size for the Jodie - between Mini and Small


----------



## babypanda

I couldn’t resist checking out the new teen size in store. It’s definitely a great size for day to day use. Not too big, not too small… just right 
I attached some pix. I also happened to be carrying my medium classic Veneta so you can compare the 2 sizes. I don’t know if I will be purchasing the teen Jodie. For now I am not interested in the available colors but if it comes out in fondant, bright red or the new gucci green, I might go for it!!


----------



## JavaJo

Called the “Teen”


----------



## goodatlife

babypanda said:


> I couldn’t resist checking out the new teen size in store. It’s definitely a great size for day to day use. Not too big, not too small… just right
> I attached some pix. I also happened to be carrying my medium classic Veneta so you can compare the 2 sizes. I don’t know if I will be purchasing the teen Jodie. For now I am not interested in the available colors but if it comes out in fondant, bright red or the new gucci green, I might go for it!!


Where can I buy your medium classic Veneta..?  It's very classic and I love the slouch.


----------



## babypanda

goodatlife said:


> Where can I buy your medium classic Veneta..?  It's very classic and I love the slouch.


Thank you! I love that bag as well. It’s such a pleasure to use. Honestly I love this old intrecciato much much more than my Jodie’s intrecciato.
I bought mine in store in 2020 when DL took over and they did a 40% on the old collection. At the time there was a large caramel one available as well and I’m still beating myself up for not buying it too. 
If you want a new one I would start by calling the BV outlets. They do get some from time to time. You can also ask your BV SA to help track one down. They are so kind and helpful. If you don’t care for a new one, you will find plenty on the second hand market. Try fashionphile for example.


----------



## Evergreen602

babypanda said:


> I couldn’t resist checking out the new teen size in store. It’s definitely a great size for day to day use. Not too big, not too small… just right
> I attached some pix. I also happened to be carrying my medium classic Veneta so you can compare the 2 sizes. I don’t know if I will be purchasing the teen Jodie. For now I am not interested in the available colors but if it comes out in fondant, bright red or the new gucci green, I might go for it!!


Great pics and the Teen Jodie looks really good on you!  I'm seriously considering this one in Caramel or maybe Nero.  I was hoping to work on adding TM BV and non BV bags on my wish list in 2022.  But this new Teen size looks beautiful and practical.  Did you happen to check the size of the opening?  Curious if it's easy to get things in and out of it.


----------



## babypanda

Evergreen602 said:


> Great pics and the Teen Jodie looks really good on you!  I'm seriously considering this one in Caramel or maybe Nero.  I was hoping to work on adding TM BV and non BV bags on my wish list in 2022.  But this new Teen size looks beautiful and practical.  Did you happen to check the size of the opening?  Curious if it's easy to get things in and out of it.


Thank you  I did open it and imo the opening is pretty decent. It’s really a great size. My dilemma is “can I justify having the Jodie in 3 different sizes?” It seems a bit excessive to me especially that I also had other purchases planned for next year (hello Cartier and Hermes). But like you, I am so attracted by the gorgeous BV colors. So if they do come out with a color I need/want, I will probably buy it !


----------



## JavaJo

babypanda said:


> I couldn’t resist checking out the new teen size in store. It’s definitely a great size for day to day use. Not too big, not too small… just right
> I attached some pix. I also happened to be carrying my medium classic Veneta so you can compare the 2 sizes. I don’t know if I will be purchasing the teen Jodie. For now I am not interested in the available colors but if it comes out in fondant, bright red or the new gucci green, I might go for it!!


Hahaha!  Like minds think alike!  Seems like we posted about the same topic within minutes of each other


----------



## babypanda

JavaJo said:


> Hahaha!  Like minds think alike!  Seems like we posted about the same topic within minutes of each other


Indeed we posted at the same time   But my SA and I both believe this will be the most popular Jodie size. So I expect more people will start doing reveals soon 
I think BV admin must read TPF because so many people have been wishing for an in between size! So since we’re at it: BV, if you are reading this, maybe consider bringing back the beautiful old intrecciato for the Jodie?


----------



## babypanda

JavaJo said:


> Happy Holidays Everyone!  My SA just messaged me about a new size for the Jodie - between Mini and Small
> View attachment 5277293


The first 2 bags on the left look the same size. These are both the teen Jodie right? 
I should have taken a picture with all 3 sizes in store! I was in a rush. Can you perhaps ask your SA for a picture comparing the teen to the small?


----------



## JavaJo

babypanda said:


> The first 2 bags on the left look the same size. These are both the teen Jodie right?
> I should have taken a picture with all 3 sizes in store! I was in a rush. Can you perhaps ask your SA for a picture comparing the teen to the small?


She sent me a video… let see if this attaches properly…

Edit:  sorry, don’t think I can share video but yes, from left to right:  small > teen > mini

There doesn’t seem to big difference between the small and the teen?


----------



## babypanda

JavaJo said:


> She sent me a video… let see if this attaches properly…
> 
> Edit:  sorry, don’t think I can share video but yes, from left to right:  small > teen > mini
> 
> There doesn’t seem to big difference between the small and the teen?


On this picture they look the same size. I think it’s the angle. I checked the dimensions on the BV website and they are very different. But if you compare my mod shots on the first page of this thread (small Jodie) with my mod shots today (teen), the difference is barely noticeable. Next time I get a change will carry both sizes and snap pix


----------



## goodatlife

babypanda said:


> Thank you! I love that bag as well. It’s such a pleasure to use. Honestly I love this old intrecciato much much more than my Jodie’s intrecciato.
> I bought mine in store in 2020 when DL took over and they did a 40% on the old collection. At the time there was a large caramel one available as well and I’m still beating myself up for not buying it too.
> If you want a new one I would start by calling the BV outlets. They do get some from time to time. You can also ask your BV SA to help track one down. They are so kind and helpful. If you don’t care for a new one, you will find plenty on the second hand market. Try fashionphile for example.



Is this the style that you have? https://www.fashionphile.com/p/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-medium-veneta-hobo-ebano-866601

I was comparing, and yours looks slightly different, especially in the handles...


----------



## Euclase

goodatlife said:


> Is this the style that you have? https://www.fashionphile.com/p/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-medium-veneta-hobo-ebano-866601
> 
> I was comparing, and yours looks slightly different, especially in the handles...


I recommend you start by reading the comparison thread on the Veneta by @jbags07. 
I’m not an expert in them—I don’t own one—but I believe there was one recently in the Cabazon Outlet. Good luck!


----------



## babypanda

goodatlife said:


> Is this the style that you have? https://www.fashionphile.com/p/bottega-veneta-nappa-intrecciato-medium-veneta-hobo-ebano-866601
> 
> I was comparing, and yours looks slightly different, especially in the handles...


This is the older version of the classic Veneta. @jbags07 made a great comparison between the two different styles.  





						Veneta Comparison
					

Seasoned BVettes are very familiar with the Veneta, the various sizes and styles. But to those of us who discovered the Veneta post TM, its not possible to go to the boutique and view the various sizes. Sometimes its helpful to see the various sizes together before making a purchase.  And b/c...




					forum.purseblog.com
				



I hope you find one in great condition! Did you try the outlet? I remember my SA saying that BV will keep producing it limited colors like they still produce a few older styles for the outlets.


----------



## babypanda

Euclase said:


> I recommend you start by reading the comparison thread on the Veneta by @jbags07
> I’m not an expert in them—I don’t own one—but I believe there was one recently in the Cabazon Outlet. Good luck!


We posted the same info at the same time


----------



## Euclase

babypanda said:


> We posted the same info at the same time


Great minds think alike!


----------



## Fashion412

babypanda said:


> I couldn’t resist checking out the new teen size in store. It’s definitely a great size for day to day use. Not too big, not too small… just right
> I attached some pix. I also happened to be carrying my medium classic Veneta so you can compare the 2 sizes. I don’t know if I will be purchasing the teen Jodie. For now I am not interested in the available colors but if it comes out in fondant, bright red or the new gucci green, I might go for it!!


Thanks for sharing! I love that the Nude color matches the classic Chanel flats. That may be my spring bag choice! (I have those flats too).


----------



## babypanda

Fashion412 said:


> Thanks for sharing! I love that the Nude color matches the classic Chanel flats. That may be my spring bag choice! (I have those flats too).


You’re right! I didn’t even notice that until I looked at my pix again 
I was too focused on the size and capacity of the teen size!


----------



## krawford

Received my new teen Jodie today. Perfect size for me. The color is Caramel


----------



## Dazeies

To be frank, imo the teen size looks to be suited for carrying by hand and on the crook of your arm but it doesn’t seem to fit comfortably on your shoulder. I think if one is after a hobo bag to carry on your shoulder mostly the small size is a better size. But the price on the teen is quite significantly discounted compared to the small isn’t it.


----------



## babypanda

Dazeies said:


> To be frank, imo the teen size looks to be suited for carrying by hand and on the crook of your arm but it doesn’t seem to fit comfortably on your shoulder. I think if one is after a hobo bag to carry on your shoulder mostly the small size is a better size. But the price on the teen is quite significantly discounted compared to the small isn’t it.


I agree that the small size is a really perfect size for a hobo. But for those who don’t carry much on a daily basis, it might seem too big. The teen size fits comfortably on my shoulder, but it does sit close to the armpit so I guess with a jacket it might not work.


----------



## jbags07

babypanda said:


> I couldn’t resist checking out the new teen size in store. It’s definitely a great size for day to day use. Not too big, not too small… just right
> I attached some pix. I also happened to be carrying my medium classic Veneta so you can compare the 2 sizes. I don’t know if I will be purchasing the teen Jodie. For now I am not interested in the available colors but if it comes out in fondant, bright red or the new gucci green, I might go for it!!


Fantastic mod shots!  Thank you for taking the time to share these. The new teen looks like a great size. I keep intending to get a mini Jodie…..the teen is great too…….but the larger weave just does not resonate with me. Its a beautiful bag, in your pix, but that TM Nero Veneta……it makes me swoon, in comparison….


----------



## jbags07

babypanda said:


> Indeed we posted at the same time   But my SA and I both believe this will be the most popular Jodie size. So I expect more people will start doing reveals soon
> I think BV admin must read TPF because so many people have been wishing for an in between size! So since we’re at it: BV, if you are reading this, maybe consider bringing back the beautiful old intrecciato for the Jodie?


Yes!  Please bring back the older, smaller weave, and the classic Veneta….. I am hoping the new CD brings back some of the heritage. I understand the desire to modernize the brand. But to remove the traditional intrecciato Veneta, along with the Knot, to me is like Dior removing the Lady Dior or Chanel the Classic Flap, from their line ups…..


----------



## babypanda

jbags07 said:


> Fantastic mod shots!  Thank you for taking the time to share these. The new teen looks like a great size. I keep intending to get a mini Jodie…..the teen is great too…….but the larger weave just does not resonate with me. Its a beautiful bag, in your pix, but that TM Nero Veneta……it makes me swoon, in comparison….


Haha! I know. Nothing compares to the good classic intrecciato leather and you have the most amazing collection of classic venetas! 
If you are chosing between mini and teen Jodie I definitely recommend the teen though. I find the mini too small and only used mine twice in over 18 months and I had to force myself to use it.


----------



## babypanda

jbags07 said:


> Yes!  Please bring back the older, smaller weave, and the classic Veneta….. I am hoping the new CD brings back some of the heritage. I understand the desire to modernize the brand. But to remove the traditional intrecciato Veneta, along with the Knot, to me is like Dior removing the Lady Dior or Chanel the Classic Flap, from their line ups…..


I agree 100%!!!


----------



## jbags07

krawford said:


> Received my new teen Jodie today. Perfect size for me. The color is Caramel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5278143


Beautiful color


----------



## jbags07

babypanda said:


> Haha! I know. Nothing compares to the good classic intrecciato leather and you have the most amazing collection of classic venetas!
> If you are chosing between mini and teen Jodie I definitely recommend the teen though. I find the mini too small and only used mine twice in over 18 months and I had to force myself to use it.


Thank you   I really love Venetas, all sizes!  Thank you for your input regarding Jodie sizes. I might pull the trigger one day….but i keep finding amazing TM bags i cannot resist….


----------



## Evergreen602

Dazeies said:


> To be frank, imo the teen size looks to be suited for carrying by hand and on the crook of your arm but it doesn’t seem to fit comfortably on your shoulder. I think if one is after a hobo bag to carry on your shoulder mostly the small size is a better size. But the price on the teen is quite significantly discounted compared to the small isn’t it.


When I compare the dimensions between the Teen and Small Jodie, the height and handle drop measurements have the largest discrepancy.  Width and depth are closer in size.  I don't mind as shoulder carry can be difficult with my sloped, narrow shoulders.  I mostly carry my Small Jodie and Large Belly Veneta hobos on the crook of my arm.  So the Teen size may function better for someone like me.


----------



## gagabag

krawford said:


> Received my new teen Jodie today. Perfect size for me. The color is Caramel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5278143


Congrats and enjoy! I love that the caramel look so much lighter in some photos! Is this photo true to colour?


----------



## Fashion412

gagabag said:


> Congrats and enjoy! I love that the caramel look so much lighter in some photos! Is this photo true to colour?


I think the lighting was bright in her photo.  I have two caramel BV bags (see top left) and they truly are the color of like the center of a chocolate caramel candy lol!


----------



## krawford

gagabag said:


> Congrats and enjoy! I love that the caramel look so much lighter in some photos! Is this photo true to colour?


No it is not.  I could not get the accurate color with my phone.  It photographs lighter.  It is a beautiful caramel color in real life.


----------



## Evergreen602

Fashion412 said:


> I think the lighting was bright in her photo.  I have two caramel BV bags (see top left) and they truly are the color of like the center of a chocolate caramel candy lol!
> 
> View attachment 5278621


Beautiful collection you have there!


----------



## Fashion412

Evergreen602 said:


> Beautiful collection you have there!


Thanks! It's funny, I've sold off a lot of bags recently so it feels so small right now.  I want to get another Chanel 19 before that bag becomes not worth buying anymore with their ridiculous price increases.  My mom works for Coach so I'm always getting bags from her too  

Including another picture of the caramel BV color in case anyone is interested in the Teen Jodie in this color.  It is literally the perfect shade of tan IMO (not too pink, not too orange).


----------



## lvuittonaddict

Alright! You guys convinced me! I ordered the mini Jodie! Lol. Ugh!


----------



## south-of-france

Congrats! It‘s my fave right now!


----------



## south-of-france

Do you think a Teen Jodie in suede would slouch more than the “normal” leather?
Can you get water or grease stains out of suede or regular leather better? Thank you!


----------



## babypanda

south-of-france said:


> Do you think a Teen Jodie in suede would slouch more than the “normal” leather?
> Can you get water or grease stains out of suede or regular leather better? Thank you!


I don’t know about BV suede in particular but I used to have a Celine bag that had some suede and it doesn’t wear very well in my opinion. If I was going to buy the Jodie in suede, I would definitely consider spraying the whole bag with water repellent before using it.


----------



## south-of-france

Here are a few pics! What do you think? To keep or not to keep? I don’t have this teen size, or suede, or a grey bag in my collection yet. I might be interested in the teal washed color which will be released in early Match according to the website, but this is beautiful too! TIA.


----------



## south-of-france

Sorry for the casual pics


----------



## babypanda

south-of-france said:


> Sorry for the casual pics


The bag is really pretty and I love the color. It’s a tough one ! How does the suede feel when you touch it? It looks great with your jeans like you’re wearing it. Maybe try to ask about BV suede in general on a separate thread? I’m sure someone here will have experience with it.


----------



## Evergreen602

south-of-france said:


> Sorry for the casual pics


I've always thought the Jodie looks gorgeous in suede.  I'm not a gray bag person, but it really looks good here.  If you think the suede works for your lifestyle, I would say this color will be more versatile than the Teal Washed.  The teen size looks great on you!


----------



## babypanda

Evergreen602 said:


> I've always thought the Jodie looks gorgeous in suede.  I'm not a gray bag person, but it really looks good here.  If you think the suede works for your lifestyle, I would say this color will be more versatile than the Teal Washed.  The teen size looks great on you!


Yes I agree that this color is more versatile than teal and the suede gives it some “depth” rather than being a dull gray. It’s a really beautiful bag


----------



## south-of-france

babypanda said:


> The bag is really pretty and I love the color. It’s a tough one ! How does the suede feel when you touch it? It looks great with your jeans like you’re wearing it. Maybe try to ask about BV suede in general on a separate thread? I’m sure someone here will have experience with it.



It feels nice, coolish, hefty, soft. I have added a new thread, thanks!



Evergreen602 said:


> I've always thought the Jodie looks gorgeous in suede.  I'm not a gray bag person, but it really looks good here.  If you think the suede works for your lifestyle, I would say this color will be more versatile than the Teal Washed.  The teen size looks great on you!



Good point. Would you mind describing a fitting lifestyle for this? FYI, I’m a lawyer in a small boutique law firm, wearing simple neutral polished androgynous clothes by day and live in jeans the rest of my time. Basically city&suburbs life, no kids in the house.



babypanda said:


> Yes I agree that this color is more versatile than teal and the suede gives it some “depth” rather than being a dull gray. It’s a really beautiful bag



Thank you, I feel it slouches more than some of my mini Jodies, which I like for a bigger bag (lol - a bigger bag used to be so much bigger!). Also makes it easier tucking it on the shoulder, a rather snug fit!


----------



## babypanda

south-of-france said:


> It feels nice, coolish, hefty, soft. I have added a new thread, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Good point. Would you mind describing a fitting lifestyle for this? FYI, I’m a lawyer in a small boutique law firm, wearing simple neutral polished androgynous clothes by day and live in jeans the rest of my time. Basically city&suburbs life, no kids in the house.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I feel it slouches more than some of my mini Jodies, which I like for a bigger bag (lol - a bigger bag used to be so much bigger!). Also makes it easier tucking it on the shoulder, a rather snug fit!


Regarding the slouch, I think the bigger the bag, the more slouch you get. For example my small size Jodie slouches really nicely now and it happened after 2 or 3 uses. My mini Jodie is still super still and structured. Also I tried the leather teen Jodie in store and it felt slouchy from the get go.


----------



## Evergreen602

south-of-france said:


> It feels nice, coolish, hefty, soft. I have added a new thread, thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Good point. Would you mind describing a fitting lifestyle for this? FYI, I’m a lawyer in a small boutique law firm, wearing simple neutral polished androgynous clothes by day and live in jeans the rest of my time. Basically city&suburbs life, no kids in the house.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you, I feel it slouches more than some of my mini Jodies, which I like for a bigger bag (lol - a bigger bag used to be so much bigger!). Also makes it easier tucking it on the shoulder, a rather snug fit!


A fitting lifestyle varies by individual.  For me, I don't own a lot of suede because I live in a very hot climate.  I think of suede as more of a fall, winter and early spring material.  Those seasons barely exist where I live.  Conversely, I think suede is not always practical in a rainy climate.  In general, I feel the need to be more careful with suede than with other leathers.  It seems to be more prone to staining and color transfer.  But suede is beautiful, and I love it with jeans and casual outfits.


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you. We have winter at least 6 months out of the year, and maybe 3 months of summer. It doesn’t snow or rain as much as in the UK though. So it would mostly work…


----------



## gagabag

south-of-france said:


> Thank you. We have winter at least 6 months out of the year, and maybe 3 months of summer. It doesn’t snow or rain as much as in the UK though. So it would mostly work…


I think it’s beautiful and fits you very well. It should slack a tiny bit but not turn into a puddle.
If I were to get one, I’d be spraying it with collonil (I do with all my leather goods, BV or otherwise), but that’s just me. It’s gorgeous on you!


----------



## Heyawesome

blurtofeuphoria said:


> Bought the Mini Jodie as my latest birthday gift! Have to say, for the price, it wasn't the best experience to shop on their official website. It took awhile as they had to ship from Italy to HK, then shipping it to Singapore (where I live!). Say prolly almost a week? On the other hand, I'm glad to have the older version (stamped zipper) and it came in the pretty brown BV box (not a fan of the new green). Love the buttery leather! So so amazing!  can't wait for it to age well and grow old with this pretty classic
> 
> View attachment 4839711
> 
> 
> View attachment 4839713


Hi hi… do u still love this bag after using so long？care share updated review


----------



## dahliaofbags

lvuittonaddict said:


> Alright! You guys convinced me! I ordered the mini Jodie! Lol. Ugh!


Congrats! We need pics! Haha


----------



## south-of-france

krawford said:


> Received my new teen Jodie today. Perfect size for me. The color is Caramel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5278143





Fashion412 said:


> I think the lighting was bright in her photo.  I have two caramel BV bags (see top left) and they truly are the color of like the center of a chocolate caramel candy lol!
> 
> View attachment 5278621





krawford said:


> No it is not.  I could not get the accurate color with my phone.  It photographs lighter.  It is a beautiful caramel color in real life.



Is this photo accurate for caramel? Thanks!


----------



## Fashion412

south-of-france said:


> Is this photo accurate for caramel? Thanks!


Yes!  In daylight it will be a little more caramel-y, if that makes sense. But that is a good photo.


----------



## south-of-france

Fashion412 said:


> Yes!  In daylight it will be a little more caramel-y, if that makes sense. But that is a good photo.



Thank you! Did you mean a little more orangey or brown or lighter/darker in daylight? Would you say it‘s a very warm color? TIA


----------



## Kookiliz

south-of-france said:


> Thank you! Did you mean a little more orangey or brown or lighter/darker in daylight? Would you say it‘s a very warm color? TIA



I think it’s quite a warm colour, really hard to take a photo of but here’s my attempt of my teen jodie in caramel! It does look a little more brown in darker light, then in sunlight it’s quite a rich tan colour. It was slightly darker than I personally expected, but it’s a great neutral.


----------



## Kookiliz

Guys I also don’t know what to do, I’ve seen a great deal for a small Jodie in fondant for 30% off in the sales! However I’ve just bought the teen jodie and already have a mini, so torn between whether I really need another size or if I should also get the small so I’m covered in all eventualities. I feel like bigger bags are making a comeback too! Argh. You never see Bottega reduced in the UK so I’m thinking I’ll regret it later if I don’t go for it.


----------



## babypanda

Kookiliz said:


> I think it’s quite a warm colour, really hard to take a photo of but here’s my attempt of my teen jodie in caramel! It does look a little more brown in darker light, then in sunlight it’s quite a rich tan colour. It was slightly darker than I personally expected, but it’s a great neutral.
> View attachment 5283142


The color looks so gorgeous in this picture!


----------



## south-of-france

Kookiliz said:


> I think it’s quite a warm colour, really hard to take a photo of but here’s my attempt of my teen jodie in caramel! It does look a little more brown in darker light, then in sunlight it’s quite a rich tan colour. It was slightly darker than I personally expected, but it’s a great neutral.
> View attachment 5283142



It looks so rich, like a cognac color, thank you! Trying to figure out whether to pull the trigger on this or the washed teal in March or whether to wait for spring/summer!
Do you think it looks great with black or grey clothes, or is it too brown?


----------



## Kookiliz

south-of-france said:


> It looks so rich, like a cognac color, thank you! Trying to figure out whether to pull the trigger on this or the washed teal in March or whether to wait for spring/summer!
> Do you think it looks great with black or grey clothes, or is it too brown?



I think it works with black and grey! I don’t have any photos of myself as haven’t been well so have hardly left the house since getting it, but from just searching on Instagram you’ll find some good pics of how people have styled the colour  
I do like the washed teal - I have the ice blue on my mini Jodie and that goes with so much, but think the teal is a bit more green. What size were you looking at getting again? Just personally I’d go more neutral in the bigger sizes as they’ll get bashed around a bit, while I think the mini takes the colour pops better!


----------



## babypanda

Kookiliz said:


> I think it works with black and grey! I don’t have any photos of myself as haven’t been well so have hardly left the house since getting it, but from just searching on Instagram you’ll find some good pics of how people have styled the colour
> I do like the washed teal - I have the ice blue on my mini Jodie and that goes with so much, but think the teal is a bit more green. What size were you looking at getting again? Just personally I’d go more neutral in the bigger sizes as they’ll get bashed around a bit, while I think the mini takes the colour pops better!


I have the Jodie in ice blue as well. Curious to know how you style yours. I usually wear mine with white and denim. I use it in spring/summer only.
After seeing your “caramel”, I am wondering if I shouldn’t add it in the teen Jodie. Looks like such a versatile all year round color.
Last question. Do you feel having both caramel and ice is useful in your closet or do you tend to use mostly one? I have the mini Jodie in cipria (beige). Is it redundant to have the caramel as well? Sorry if it’s too many questions


----------



## Kookiliz

babypanda said:


> I have the Jodie in ice blue as well. Curious to know how you style yours. I usually wear mine with white and denim. I use it in spring/summer only.
> After seeing your “caramel”, I am wondering if I shouldn’t add it in the teen Jodie. Looks like such a versatile all year round color.
> Last question. Do you feel having both caramel and ice is useful in your closet or do you tend to use mostly one? I have the mini Jodie in cipria (beige). Is it redundant to have the caramel as well? Sorry if it’s too many questions



Oh I find the ice blue works with everything, in winter I tend to wear with black, grey and beiges as it has greyish undertones, then in spring summer I wear more with pastels and whites. I think it’s super versatile! 

I’m totally the wrong person to ask on multiples, I’m currently debating buying the small size in dark brown as I’ve found it on sale, but I only just bought the teen jodie in caramel a month ago! I do however feel like the mini Jodie and larger sizes do a different job, the mini can be dressed up or down whereas the teen, small and medium have a much more casual vibe, which the caramel works really well for.


----------



## Euclase

Kookiliz said:


> Guys I also don’t know what to do, I’ve seen a great deal for a small Jodie in fondant for 30% off in the sales! However I’ve just bought the teen jodie and already have a mini, so torn between whether I really need another size or if I should also get the small so I’m covered in all eventualities. I feel like bigger bags are making a comeback too! Argh. You never see Bottega reduced in the UK so I’m thinking I’ll regret it later if I don’t go for it.


Oh that’s tough because Fondant is gorgeous!  If you love the style of the Jodie and wear it frequently, then having all sizes could be handy. What colors are your teen and mini?
Can you return the bag if it doesn’t work out, or is it final sale?


----------



## Kookiliz

Euclase said:


> Oh that’s tough because Fondant is gorgeous!  If you love the style of the Jodie and wear it frequently, then having all sizes could be handy. What colors are your teen and mini?
> Can you return the bag if it doesn’t work out, or is it final sale?



I’ve worn my ice blue mini a lot (considering I bought it in March 2020) but only just bought the caramel teen so haven’t really gotten to use it yet. But you’re right the shop will have a 28 day returns policy where I could debate it a bit! There’s something about the jodie shape I love, but I haven’t really seen the small or fondant in real life!


----------



## Euclase

Kookiliz said:


> I’ve worn my ice blue mini a lot (considering I bought it in March 2020) but only just bought the caramel teen so haven’t really gotten to use it yet. But you’re right the shop will have a 28 day returns policy where I could debate it a bit! There’s something about the jodie shape I love, but I haven’t really seen the small or fondant in real life!


I’d say get it and debate it! Fondant is sooo pretty…


----------



## atoizzard5

Kookiliz said:


> I’ve worn my ice blue mini a lot (considering I bought it in March 2020) but only just bought the caramel teen so haven’t really gotten to use it yet. But you’re right the shop will have a 28 day returns policy where I could debate it a bit! There’s something about the jodie shape I love, but I haven’t really seen the small or fondant in real life!



Fondant is stunning! I have it in the cassette and I’m in awe every time I use it! I also tried the fondant jodie in boutique and it is just beautiful. 30% off is a great deal and you can return it if you feel it isn’t for you .. another vote for you to go for it


----------



## Kookiliz

atoizzard5 said:


> Fondant is stunning! I have it in the cassette and I’m in awe every time I use it! I also tried the fondant jodie in boutique and it is just beautiful. 30% off is a great deal and you can return it if you feel it isn’t for you .. another vote for you to go for it


Haha I knew this forum would always encourage buying the bag


----------



## babypanda

Kookiliz said:


> Haha I knew this forum would always encourage buying the bag


I saw the fondant color in store and it is beautiful indeed. I was actually hoping they will bring out the teen size in fondant. Now the question is: aren’t caramel and fondant kind of the same color family? Would they “compete” with each other in the same wardrobe? Please let us know what you think once you compare them both!


----------



## babypanda

atoizzard5 said:


> Fondant is stunning! I have it in the cassette and I’m in awe every time I use it! I also tried the fondant jodie in boutique and it is just beautiful. 30% off is a great deal and you can return it if you feel it isn’t for you .. another vote for you to go for it


Can you share how you style the color please? Does it work with black for example? What colors do you usually  wear? And do you use it in summer as well? Thanks!


----------



## Kookiliz

babypanda said:


> I saw the fondant color in store and it is beautiful indeed. I was actually hoping they will bring out the teen size in fondant. Now the question is: aren’t caramel and fondant kind of the same color family? Would they “compete” with each other in the same wardrobe? Please let us know what you think once you compare them both!



This is what I’m concerned about! Although my teen jodie doesn’t work for me on my shoulder - I would use either handheld or in the crook of my arm, but the small fondant would be able to go on my shoulder so that would be a selling difference. Decisions! I might sleep on it for one more day.


----------



## Fashion412

babypanda said:


> I have the Jodie in ice blue as well. Curious to know how you style yours. I usually wear mine with white and denim. I use it in spring/summer only.
> After seeing your “caramel”, I am wondering if I shouldn’t add it in the teen Jodie. Looks like such a versatile all year round color.
> Last question. Do you feel having both caramel and ice is useful in your closet or do you tend to use mostly one? I have the mini Jodie in cipria (beige). Is it redundant to have the caramel as well? Sorry if it’s too many questions


I think a beige/nude is so different from a caramel/tan such that you should totally have both in your collection. The caramel, I've found, goes with my wool caramel coat, leopard print things if you're into leopard print, black, grey, etc.  I use it year round whereas a nude bag tends to only get picked up in spring/summer for me. I also am super picky about the right shade of tan - for example, Chanel's "caramel" tends to be a little pinky-which would drive me crazy when matching things to coats, sweaters, etc. YSL's "caramel/tan" is really dark.  Chloe's tan is dark, too.  Louis Vuitton's "tan" is really orange-y.  Bottega's caramel is so on point that I bought two bags in that color (padded cassette, mini pouch).

Adding a few photos of how I style this color to the extent it helps (sorry neither of my bags are actual Jodie bags - I'm waiting for the teen to come in chalk/plaster hopefully before I make that bag mine!)


----------



## babypanda

Fashion412 said:


> I think a beige/nude is so different from a caramel/tan such that you should totally have both in your collection. The caramel, I've found, goes with my wool caramel coat, leopard print things if you're into leopard print, black, grey, etc.  I use it year round whereas a nude bag tends to only get picked up in spring/summer for me. I also am super picky about the right shade of tan - for example, Chanel's "caramel" tends to be a little pinky-which would drive me crazy when matching things to coats, sweaters, etc. YSL's "caramel/tan" is really dark.  Chloe's tan is dark, too.  Louis Vuitton's "tan" is really orange-y.  Bottega's caramel is so on point that I bought two bags in that color (padded cassette, mini pouch).
> 
> Adding a few photos of how I style this color to the extent it helps (sorry neither of my bags are actual Jodie bags - I'm waiting for the teen to come in chalk/plaster hopefully before I make that bag mine!)
> 
> View attachment 5283402
> View attachment 5283403
> View attachment 5283404
> View attachment 5283405
> View attachment 5283406
> View attachment 5283407


I love your style. Thank you so much for sharing the pictures. Btw I’m also a denim/blazer/neutrals girl  
That’s very inspiring and caramel looks perfect. I feel it’s easier to style than fondant so maybe I should get that instead of waiting for fondant to show up. Waiting for @atoizzard5 feedback on how she styles fondant to make up my mind!


----------



## Fashion412

babypanda said:


> I love your style. Thank you so much for sharing the pictures. Btw I’m also a denim/blazer/neutrals girl
> That’s very inspiring and caramel looks perfect. I feel it’s easier to style than fondant so maybe I should get that instead of waiting for fondant to show up. Waiting for @atoizzard5 feedback on how she styles fondant to make up my mind!


Thank you! I think the fondant would be just as versatile, too - and a sale is always a bonus!  I live in Veronica Beard, usually once it goes on sale.  That brand's style vibe is my vibe. PS - I have not worn half of these outfits in two years cause of the pandemic and remote work - I'm legit in a velour tracksuit from Express LOL. My poor closet.


----------



## purselovah91

Where is the sale? Would love to know! Thanks so much!!!


----------



## Bec Loves Bags

south-of-france said:


> It looks so rich, like a cognac color, thank you! Trying to figure out whether to pull the trigger on this or the washed teal in March or whether to wait for spring/summer!
> Do you think it looks great with black or grey clothes, or is it too brown?


I am having the same ”dilemma” - I love the caramel and almond mini jodie, but I would love to know what colors will be coming out for spring/summer before choosing! Do you happen to know when the spring/summer colors will become known?


----------



## Evergreen602

south-of-france said:


> It looks so rich, like a cognac color, thank you! Trying to figure out whether to pull the trigger on this or the washed teal in March or whether to wait for spring/summer!
> Do you think it looks great with black or grey clothes, or is it too brown?


There is already some great feedback here, but I'll add my two cents.  I actually prefer my tan/camel color bags with my black and gray clothing.  A black bag can get lost against my darker neutrals, but tan looks so rich with them.  I personally find these medium tone browns the easiest to style with my wardrobe, as I tend to wear either dark or light neutrals.  I also think this color is the best to pair with navy blue.  Matching navy blues is almost impossible, but medium tone browns really enhance the blue in navy.


----------



## babypanda

Evergreen602 said:


> There is already some great feedback here, but I'll add my two cents.  I actually prefer my tan/camel color bags with my black and gray clothing.  A black bag can get lost against my darker neutrals, but tan looks so rich with them.  I personally find these medium tone browns the easiest to style with my wardrobe, as I tend to wear either dark or light neutrals.  I also think this color is the best to pair with navy blue.  Matching navy blues is almost impossible, but medium tone browns really enhance the blue in navy.


Would love to hear your opinion regarding caramel vs fondant. Which one do you like more and which one do you think is easier to wear/style?


----------



## Evergreen602

babypanda said:


> Would love to hear your opinion regarding caramel vs fondant. Which one do you like more and which one do you think is easier to wear/style?


Caramel and Fondant are both gorgeous warm neutrals.  I can't say one is better than the other.  However, one will probably work better with your wardrobe over the other, depending on the colors in your wardrobe.

More often than not, I consider my outfit the background/canvas for my accessories and handbag.  My handbag is usually the nicest part of my outfit, so I don't want it to disappear against its background.  However, for a typical workday outfit, I don't want my handbag to shout "look at me!" either.  Hence, I love neutral bags that offer some contrast.

Caramel is a mid tone brown, so it will work great with a variety of light and dark colors.  It will likely work well with mid tones in a complimentary color too (blues and some blue-violets in this case).  Pretty much the full range denim blues compliment Caramel.

Fondant is a dark brown, so I think it will work best with anything lighter.  While it may still work with black, navy, dark gray and dark brown, I think anything mid-tone and lighter will enhance Fondant.  I cannot recall if Fondant leans cooler or warmer as a brown, but I would guess slightly cooler.  The complimentary color looks to be blue-green.  Therefore, of the dark tones, a dark teal will probably be most flattering with Fondant.  Really, any blue-green such as turquoise or aqua should be stunning with it.

Apologies for the long response.  I'm an interior designer, and I love color theory!


----------



## Fendilover5

I’ve been wanting a Small or Medium Jodi bag in a lighter color that I can use all year round.  I already have an Ebano Veneta that I love and always told myself I need to get it in a lighter color but never saw anything that intrigued me enough to buy.  I mostly have black and brown bags and want to branch out but not sure of this color.  What do you guys think of this color? They call it mustard but couldn’t find any online.  I’m brunette mid 40s with light skin and wear mostly navy black and grey clothes.


----------



## south-of-france

Fashion412 said:


> I think a beige/nude is so different from a caramel/tan such that you should totally have both in your collection. The caramel, I've found, goes with my wool caramel coat, leopard print things if you're into leopard print, black, grey, etc.  I use it year round whereas a nude bag tends to only get picked up in spring/summer for me. I also am super picky about the right shade of tan - for example, Chanel's "caramel" tends to be a little pinky-which would drive me crazy when matching things to coats, sweaters, etc. YSL's "caramel/tan" is really dark.  Chloe's tan is dark, too.  Louis Vuitton's "tan" is really orange-y.  Bottega's caramel is so on point that I bought two bags in that color (padded cassette, mini pouch).
> 
> Adding a few photos of how I style this color to the extent it helps (sorry neither of my bags are actual Jodie bags - I'm waiting for the teen to come in chalk/plaster hopefully before I make that bag mine!)
> 
> View attachment 5283402
> View attachment 5283403
> View attachment 5283404
> View attachment 5283405
> View attachment 5283406
> View attachment 5283407



Thank you for the pics! Is the caramel this season the same color (every season)?


----------



## Kookiliz

purselovah91 said:


> Where is the sale? Would love to know! Thanks so much!!!


Flannels.com, I’m based in UK


----------



## Fashion412

south-of-france said:


> Thank you for the pics! Is the caramel this season the same color (every season)?


I think so. I got the mini pouch whenever they first came out (2019?) and the cassette bag spring 2021.


----------



## atoizzard5

babypanda said:


> I love your style. Thank you so much for sharing the pictures. Btw I’m also a denim/blazer/neutrals girl
> That’s very inspiring and caramel looks perfect. I feel it’s easier to style than fondant so maybe I should get that instead of waiting for fondant to show up. Waiting for @atoizzard5 feedback on how she styles fondant to make up my mind!



wow I missed such a great discussion! I completely agree with @Evergreen602 about what works with fondant. My closet is how she described, mostly light and warm mid tones with some deeper shades. While fondant is not completely cool-toned, it does have a bit of coolness to it which makes it versatile for me. In bright light you can also see a hint of plum. It also compliments my skin tone nicely. It’s a very well-rounded shade imo! I’d absolutely go for the caramel jodie though personally 




My closet (including shoes and other bags) is mostly warm earthy neutral tones and some jewel toned / richer shades. I wear a lot of creams, ivory/off white, taupes, soft browns, mauve/dark pinks/salmon, greens (olive, sage, chartreuse etc), orange-brown shades like rust/amber/clay, some pastels like lilac, and some jewel tones. I’m sure there is some overlap in what works with both colours like @Evergreen602 said.

I bought the bag last May so I wore it throughout summer. I have been enjoying it during fall/winter! I have worn it with my navy max mara coat, light tan trench coat and my rust-coloured Vince wrap coat. I don’t wear black often and I don’t wear grey at all. Fondant does work with black though, I have worn it with black blazers/coats and I personally like the subtle contrast between the shades. It might also help to give an idea of my wardrobe that my puzzle bag is in the sand/mink shade and not the tan colour.

I hope this helped!! It seems you are drawn to the caramel (so am I haha!) and absolutely worth going for what works with your closet!

@Fashion412 thank you for the gorgeous outfit pics!! It is great to see how wearable these bags are and how beautifully they compliment your lovely wardrobe!


----------



## atoizzard5

Fendilover5 said:


> I’ve been wanting a Small or Medium Jodi bag in a lighter color that I can use all year round.  I already have an Ebano Veneta that I love and always told myself I need to get it in a lighter color but never saw anything that intrigued me enough to buy.  I mostly have black and brown bags and want to branch out but not sure of this color.  What do you guys think of this color? They call it mustard but couldn’t find any online.  I’m brunette mid 40s with light skin and wear mostly navy black and grey clothes.



hi there! I have seen this shade before listed as “Moutarde” so you might find more images using moutarde as the search term.

I think this colour might be tricky to style, but it depends on your wardrobe. Have you had a chance to try it on and see how it suits you?


----------



## purselovah91

Kookiliz said:


> Flannels.com, I’m based in UK


Thanks!!!!


----------



## atoizzard5

Evergreen602 said:


> Caramel and Fondant are both gorgeous warm neutrals.  I can't say one is better than the other.  However, one will probably work better with your wardrobe over the other, depending on the colors in your wardrobe.
> 
> More often than not, I consider my outfit the background/canvas for my accessories and handbag.  My handbag is usually the nicest part of my outfit, so I don't want it to disappear against its background.  However, for a typical workday outfit, I don't want my handbag to shout "look at me!" either.  Hence, I love neutral bags that offer some contrast.
> 
> Caramel is a mid tone brown, so it will work great with a variety of light and dark colors.  It will likely work well with mid tones in a complimentary color too (blues and some blue-violets in this case).  Pretty much the full range denim blues compliment Caramel.
> 
> Fondant is a dark brown, so I think it will work best with anything lighter.  While it may still work with black, navy, dark gray and dark brown, I think anything mid-tone and lighter will enhance Fondant.  I cannot recall if Fondant leans cooler or warmer as a brown, but I would guess slightly cooler.  The complimentary color looks to be blue-green.  Therefore, of the dark tones, a dark teal will probably be most flattering with Fondant.  Really, any blue-green such as turquoise or aqua should be stunning with it.
> 
> Apologies for the long response.  I'm an interior designer, and I love color theory!



So interesting you mentioned blue-green! I just bought a petrol/dark teal coloured knit and it looks amazing with my bag   love this colour theory info!! Thank you so much! Looking forward to hearing more on the topic!


----------



## Bunny_in_Love

Well I got one today in Teen and it’s a great size! Fits all my basic daily needs like LV pochette, cles, passport, sanitizer and has nice extra room after it.

Only petite ladies will be able wear it on the shoulder, but it’s very comfortable on the arm. Super lightweight and nice leather.
Love it ❤


----------



## Fendilover5

atoizzard5 said:


> hi there! I have seen this shade before listed as “Moutarde” so you might find more images using moutarde as the search term.
> 
> I think this colour might be tricky to style, but it depends on your wardrobe. Have you had a chance to try it on and see how it suits you?


Yes! “Moutarde” that’s what they said, but I saved it in my head as “Mustard”  Thank you so much! With that, I was able to see more images of the color and I’m loving it.  I’ll go in tomorrow to check it out. It’s on sale so I hope I like it as much irl.


----------



## Euclase

Bunny_in_Love said:


> Well I got one today in Teen and it’s a great size! Fits all my basic daily needs like LV pochette, cles, passport, sanitizer and has nice extra room after it.
> 
> Only petite ladies will be able wear it on the shoulder, but it’s very comfortable on the arm. Super lightweight and nice leather.
> Love it ❤
> 
> View attachment 5284432


Congratulations!!!


----------



## calrais

babypanda said:


> I couldn’t resist checking out the new teen size in store. It’s definitely a great size for day to day use. Not too big, not too small… just right
> I attached some pix. I also happened to be carrying my medium classic Veneta so you can compare the 2 sizes. I don’t know if I will be purchasing the teen Jodie. For now I am not interested in the available colors but if it comes out in fondant, bright red or the new gucci green, I might go for it!!


Hi @babypanda, how would you rate the comfort level of the teen as a shoulder as compared to the small since you have experience with both. And would you say that the width of the strap region is smaller for the teen compared to the small? Thank you!


----------



## south-of-france

Bunny_in_Love said:


> Well I got one today in Teen and it’s a great size! Fits all my basic daily needs like LV pochette, cles, passport, sanitizer and has nice extra room after it.
> 
> Only petite ladies will be able wear it on the shoulder, but it’s very comfortable on the arm. Super lightweight and nice leather.
> Love it ❤
> 
> View attachment 5284432


So pretty! Would you mind posting more pics?


----------



## babypanda

calrais said:


> Hi @babypanda, how would you rate the comfort level of the teen as a shoulder as compared to the small since you have experience with both. And would you say that the width of the strap region is smaller for the teen compared to the small? Thank you!


Great question! I don’t think I held the teen Jodie on my shoulder long enough to confirm but when I did try it, it felt comfortable on my shoulder with enough room under the armpit. The small Jodie’s handle being soft and wide, I never had issues with it falling off my shoulders and I feel the teen size should be the same. For reference I’m average height and weight  (165cm or 5’5, 58 kg or 128pounds) 
I will be passing by the boutique again this weekend with my small Jodie to do a side by side comparison again. Will pay attention to that particular question and report back!


----------



## calrais

babypanda said:


> Great question! I don’t think I held the teen Jodie on my shoulder long enough to confirm but when I did try it, it felt comfortable on my shoulder with enough room under the armpit. The small Jodie’s handle being soft and wide, I never had issues with it falling off my shoulders and I feel the teen size should be the same. For reference I’m average height and weight  (165cm or 5’5, 58 kg or 128pounds)
> I will be passing by the boutique again this weekend with my small Jodie to do a side by side comparison again. Will pay attention to that particular question and report back!


I see.. that will be great! Thank you so much!!! Cant wait for your tryon!

happy 2022 everyone!


----------



## south-of-france

I couldn‘t comfortably wear the teen Jodie on my shoulder, but it might also be due to the suede material which has no slip?


----------



## atoizzard5

@babypanda forgot I had this photo, hope this helps show the colour differences!


----------



## babypanda

atoizzard5 said:


> @babypanda forgot I had this photo, hope this helps show the colour differences!
> View attachment 5284945


That’s a great picture! Thank you so much for sharing. I will use this against my wardrobe to see what works best 
Btw the fondent looks so pretty with that blue behind it !


----------



## pinstripeprincess

Happy New Year! Picked this mini up in Milan on Thursday. Very excited about my first BV!


----------



## Euclase

pinstripeprincess said:


> Happy New Year! Picked this mini up in Milan on Thursday. Very excited about my first BV!


What a delicious and happy color! Congrats on your first BV, and welcome to the club!


----------



## south-of-france

pinstripeprincess said:


> Happy New Year! Picked this mini up in Milan on Thursday. Very excited about my first BV!


Congrats on your first BV! Have you seen more new colors in Milan?


----------



## Kookiliz

calrais said:


> Hi @babypanda, how would you rate the comfort level of the teen as a shoulder as compared to the small since you have experience with both. And would you say that the width of the strap region is smaller for the teen compared to the small? Thank you!





south-of-france said:


> I couldn‘t comfortably wear the teen Jodie on my shoulder, but it might also be due to the suede material which has no slip?



I agree with this and my teen is in leather - i can get it on my shoulder but feels like I’m going to stretch it out of shape. I think someone relatively petite can do the teen on the shoulder but the likelihood of being able to wear it with a jacket is low! I’m 5’7 and a UK 16 (US 12). I’ve tried to take a photo which shows how short the drop of the teen is compared to the small. 
On the straps - to me it looks like the teen strap is the same width as the small, maybe even a touch wider (though a little hard to tell as my small was quite poorly packaged so I’m trying to flatten it a bit). Also, gosh the fondant is gorgeous  
 The lighting/colour is a bit off btw as it’s raining today!


----------



## south-of-france

Kookiliz said:


> I agree with this and my teen is in leather - i can get it on my shoulder but feels like I’m going to stretch it out of shape. I think someone relatively petite can do the teen on the shoulder but the likelihood of being able to wear it with a jacket is low! I’m 5’7 and a UK 16 (US 12). I’ve tried to take a photo which shows how short the drop of the teen is compared to the small.
> On the straps - to me it looks like the teen strap is the same width as the small, maybe even a touch wider (though a little hard to tell as my small was quite poorly packaged so I’m trying to flatten it a bit). Also, gosh the fondant is gorgeous
> The lighting/colour is a bit off btw as it’s raining today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5286241
> View attachment 5286242
> View attachment 5286243


Thank you for your comparison, very helpful!


----------



## babypanda

Kookiliz said:


> I agree with this and my teen is in leather - i can get it on my shoulder but feels like I’m going to stretch it out of shape. I think someone relatively petite can do the teen on the shoulder but the likelihood of being able to wear it with a jacket is low! I’m 5’7 and a UK 16 (US 12). I’ve tried to take a photo which shows how short the drop of the teen is compared to the small.
> On the straps - to me it looks like the teen strap is the same width as the small, maybe even a touch wider (though a little hard to tell as my small was quite poorly packaged so I’m trying to flatten it a bit). Also, gosh the fondant is gorgeous
> The lighting/colour is a bit off btw as it’s raining today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5286241
> View attachment 5286242
> View attachment 5286243


Thank you for sharing these! You convinced me that the small size is still the most practical and useful to have ! My wallet thanks you 
I need to add that I love the 2 colors and those were the 2 we were debating in previous posts . Great comparison pictures!


----------



## calrais

Kookiliz said:


> I agree with this and my teen is in leather - i can get it on my shoulder but feels like I’m going to stretch it out of shape. I think someone relatively petite can do the teen on the shoulder but the likelihood of being able to wear it with a jacket is low! I’m 5’7 and a UK 16 (US 12). I’ve tried to take a photo which shows how short the drop of the teen is compared to the small.
> On the straps - to me it looks like the teen strap is the same width as the small, maybe even a touch wider (though a little hard to tell as my small was quite poorly packaged so I’m trying to flatten it a bit). Also, gosh the fondant is gorgeous
> The lighting/colour is a bit off btw as it’s raining today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5286241
> View attachment 5286242
> View attachment 5286243


Yes thank you so much for the photos! Then it seems small still functions better as a shoulder bag!


----------



## Kookiliz

babypanda said:


> Thank you for sharing these! You convinced me that the small size is still the most practical and useful to have ! My wallet thanks you
> I need to add that I love the 2 colors and those were the 2 we were debating in previous posts . Great comparison pictures!



I really should return one but I love them both!


----------



## babypanda

Kookiliz said:


> I really should return one but I love them both!


I love the small fondent more if that helps. As long as it works for your wardrobe. 
I have the mini and small Jodie and although I don’t use the mini regularly, I’m still keeping it for special nights out. If I didn’t already own the mini, I would definitely get the teen. So what I’m trying to say is if you can find a use for both bags, keep them both. Or if the teen is too casual for nights out maybe exchange it for a mini in the same color?


----------



## Kookiliz

babypanda said:


> I love the small fondent more if that helps. As long as it works for your wardrobe.
> I have the mini and small Jodie and although I don’t use the mini regularly, I’m still keeping it for special nights out. If I didn’t already own the mini, I would definitely get the teen. So what I’m trying to say is if you can find a use for both bags, keep them both. Or if the teen is too casual for nights out maybe exchange it for a mini in the same color?



Yeah the more I think about it I think the teen is going to have to go back - I always felt the small was too big but I appreciate it being able to go on the shoulder properly and the leather on this fondant one is so dreamy. I already have a mini in ice blue as well which I love! 
I feel like the teen could be smart casual, but it’s probably not necessary to own if I have a mini and small. I’m glad we’ve managed to work this out eventually after all this debate


----------



## Evergreen602

I'm still debating the Teen Jodie in Caramel, and need to see it in person to be sure.  I think my Small Jodie in Raisin looks best with casual weekend attire.  But the teen size in a neutral color looks like it could be a nice bag for the office, especially as styled in the picture below.

Do I need another bag in this color family?  Probably not.  Would I wear it enough to justify valuable real estate in my closet?  I think I would.  This photo collage is how I'm trying to envision the Caramel Teen Jodie in my collection, along with the Tan Puzzle.  The Tan Puzzle has also been on my wish list a while, and it's not coming off until it's mine.  I already own the other bags in the collage.  Meanwhile, I'll think on it a while.


----------



## pinstripeprincess

south-of-france said:


> Congrats on your first BV! Have you seen more new colors in Milan?


Yes! All of the pastel washed colors were at the BV shop on Monte Napoleone.  The SA there said their shop is the one that's currently "in spring mode" as opposed to the flagship on Sant'Andrea. I also saw the candy stripe patent leather mini Jodie at Rinascente. I overheard the SA tell another customer that the Rinascente location is the only one that has it (which, I only saw it there out of the 3 Milan locations. Very cute! Looks more hot pink to me than red).


----------



## south-of-france

pinstripeprincess said:


> Yes! All of the pastel washed colors were at the BV shop on Monte Napoleone.  The SA there said their shop is the one that's currently "in spring mode" as opposed to the flagship on Sant'Andrea. I also saw the candy stripe patent leather mini Jodie at Rinascente. I overheard the SA tell another customer that the Rinascente location is the only one that has it (which, I only saw it there out of the 3 Milan locations. Very cute! Looks more hot pink to me than red).


Thank you!  Candy stripe, wow! I wish we knew all of the S/S colors already!


----------



## fashion16

I finally scored my first mini Jodie! The concern about longevity of the style (classic vs trendy) as well as the ongoing price increases have delayed my purchase but I found one for a great price on yoogis closet and without thinking, pulled the trigger. I had a coupon code so it cost me $1320.00!! The color is the mint green called “Fountain”. 

now I need your help on how to style this bag! I struggle with styling non neutral bags and I am still not sure the color is for me but I will give it a shot. Would love your thoughts!


----------



## babypanda

fashion16 said:


> I finally scored my first mini Jodie! The concern about longevity of the style (classic vs trendy) as well as the ongoing price increases have delayed my purchase but I found one for a great price on yoogis closet and without thinking, pulled the trigger. I had a coupon code so it cost me $1320.00!! The color is the mint green called “Fountain”.
> 
> now I need your help on how to style this bag! I struggle with styling non neutral bags and I am still not sure the color is for me but I will give it a shot. Would love your thoughts!


That’s a beautiful color and you got an awesome deal! Congratulations! 
This color would look beautiful with denim and blues, whites, greys… I don’t think it’s very hard to style especially if you wear plain colors. It’s a nice pop of color against a neutral wardrobe


----------



## Kookiliz

fashion16 said:


> I finally scored my first mini Jodie! The concern about longevity of the style (classic vs trendy) as well as the ongoing price increases have delayed my purchase but I found one for a great price on yoogis closet and without thinking, pulled the trigger. I had a coupon code so it cost me $1320.00!! The color is the mint green called “Fountain”.
> 
> now I need your help on how to style this bag! I struggle with styling non neutral bags and I am still not sure the color is for me but I will give it a shot. Would love your thoughts!



Congratulations, it’s gorgeous and that is a good deal right now! 
I agree with Babypanda, whites, greys, denim will look great with it. I think you could also have fun with it though and put it with other colours for a little clash, like I would wear it with a bright pink dress. The jodie is so small that even in these bright colours it never overwhelms an outfit and always looks intentional!


----------



## elizapav

Hi @Evergreen602 ,

You mentioned you wanted the Loewe Puzzle regardless, but thought I’d chime in as someone who had the tan small Puzzle and exchanged it for the mini. I found the small size too bulky in the puzzle shape. It was more casual to me (with crossbody) than Jodie. I love both and could justify the teen Jodie in caramel (which I also love) with a mini Puzzle. (Or if I didn’t have the mini Puzzle, I would do the mini Jodie and small Puzzle, although I can fit quite a bit in the mini Jodie, pleasantly surprised!) Fwiw, just food for thought - like your taste 

View attachment 5286553


----------



## Evergreen602

fashion16 said:


> I finally scored my first mini Jodie! The concern about longevity of the style (classic vs trendy) as well as the ongoing price increases have delayed my purchase but I found one for a great price on yoogis closet and without thinking, pulled the trigger. I had a coupon code so it cost me $1320.00!! The color is the mint green called “Fountain”.
> 
> now I need your help on how to style this bag! I struggle with styling non neutral bags and I am still not sure the color is for me but I will give it a shot. Would love your thoughts!


Congratulations on this beautiful bag!  I agree with @babypanda and @Kookiliz this color will look great with whites, grays, soft denim blues - pretty much any neutral.  Warmer reds and peachy pinks are complementary to this cool mint green.  If you are looking to pair with pops of color, I think lapis blue, coral or bright yellow would be gorgeous with it too.  I would probably pair it with navy blue and white most.


----------



## Evergreen602

elizapav said:


> Hi @Evergreen602 ,
> 
> You mentioned you wanted the Loewe Puzzle regardless, but thought I’d chime in as someone who had the tan small Puzzle and exchanged it for the mini. I found the small size too bulky in the puzzle shape. It was more casual to me (with crossbody) than Jodie. I love both and could justify the teen Jodie in caramel (which I also love) with a mini Puzzle. (Or if I didn’t have the mini Puzzle, I would do the mini Jodie and small Puzzle, although I can fit quite a bit in the mini Jodie, pleasantly surprised!) Fwiw, just food for thought - like your taste
> 
> View attachment 5286553


Thank you!  I appreciate your input.  I already own the medium Puzzle in the Amber/Light Oat, and don't see myself going any smaller than the Small.  I am also considering a Puzzle in Black, but I think I will probably go small with that one, medium with the Tan.  With my medium, I used to find it had room to spare.  But with the pandemic, I find it's fuller due to the extra masks, hand sanitizer, etc.

If the capacity of the Teen Jodie is similar to my medium Puzzle, it may be game over.  I'm in no rush to buy another bag right now, but I'm definitely keeping my on this one.


----------



## dahliaofbags

fashion16 said:


> I finally scored my first mini Jodie! The concern about longevity of the style (classic vs trendy) as well as the ongoing price increases have delayed my purchase but I found one for a great price on yoogis closet and without thinking, pulled the trigger. I had a coupon code so it cost me $1320.00!! The color is the mint green called “Fountain”.
> 
> now I need your help on how to style this bag! I struggle with styling non neutral bags and I am still not sure the color is for me but I will give it a shot. Would love your thoughts!


Congratulations! Colored bags arent really a challenge to style. Just wear something that matches, a mint colored shoe, earring, or belt! Does the job to make it cohesive to whatever your wearing.


----------



## elizapav

Evergreen602 said:


> Thank you!  I appreciate your input.  I already own the medium Puzzle in the Amber/Light Oat, and don't see myself going any smaller than the Small.  I am also considering a Puzzle in Black, but I think I will probably go small with that one, medium with the Tan.  With my medium, I used to find it had room to spare.  But with the pandemic, I find it's fuller due to the extra masks, hand sanitizer, etc.
> 
> If the capacity of the Teen Jodie is similar to my medium Puzzle, it may be game over.  I'm in no rush to buy another bag right now, but I'm definitely keeping my on this one.



good to know - thanks! The small puzzle is lovely and I love the colorway you chose, perhaps it’s just where it hit me when carrying it but returning was not an easy decision.

Regardless, if you end up with the teen Jodie @Evergreen602 , please let us know.  I am also eyeing it but only if it’s comfortable on the shoulder…


----------



## Jcmac1972

I got it in black!  I love this bag!


----------



## Jcmac1972

More pics without me blocking the view!


----------



## Jcmac1972

Bunny_in_Love said:


> Well I got one today in Teen and it’s a great size! Fits all my basic daily needs like LV pochette, cles, passport, sanitizer and has nice extra room after it.
> 
> Only petite ladies will be able wear it on the shoulder, but it’s very comfortable on the arm. Super lightweight and nice leather.
> Love it ❤
> 
> View attachment 5284432


Love it!


----------



## pink*tutti

south-of-france said:


> Sorry for the casual pics


Are you still loving this bag? How’s the wear & tear? I don’t own any suede bags but love this color and look…


----------



## Euclase

Jcmac1972 said:


> I got it in black!  I love this bag!



Oh wow, it looks soooo good on you!   Congrats!


----------



## Evergreen602

Jcmac1972 said:


> I got it in black!  I love this bag!


It's gorgeous - congratulations!  The black looks so chic too!


----------



## south-of-france

pink*tutti said:


> Are you still loving this bag? How’s the wear & tear? I don’t own any suede bags but love this color and look…



I did send it back, the size and raw material just didn’t do it for me. It looked great but didn’t really fit on the shoulder and was quite heavy, and in that case I preferred the light and for me more versatile mini Jodie. I still like the idea of the teen Jodie but I would have preferred a bit more room for shoulder carry.


----------



## Fashion412

I really hope the teen size comes in white or off white - I feel like that would be a perfect summer bag!


----------



## Jcmac1972

Euclase said:


> Oh wow, it looks soooo good on you!   Congrats!


Thank you!


----------



## Fwalker

What’s a color and Jodie combination you’re crossing your fingers Bottega comes out with? For me it’s a mini Jodie in khaki green


----------



## babypanda

Fwalker said:


> What’s a color and Jodie combination you’re crossing your fingers Bottega comes out with? For me it’s a mini Jodie in khaki green


The teen Jodie in a nice green (gucci green, racing green or even an army green)


----------



## south-of-france

Bright turquoise


----------



## glammgal

Jcmac1972 said:


> I got it in black!  I love this bag!


Does it stay on your shoulder well? Comfortable? Looks great!


----------



## dcbfh123

Fwalker said:


> What’s a color and Jodie combination you’re crossing your fingers Bottega comes out with? For me it’s a mini Jodie in khaki green



teen jodie in raintree


----------



## jsw272

Swathi said:


> Exchange or keep?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4952592


My racing green padded cassette is woven with slightly different green shades. Love the color so I kept it but it bothered me at first.


----------



## jsw272

pinksky777 said:


> It’s only gone because they’re phasing out the old jodie shape and replacing with the rounder. See in the pic...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5001863


It’s back now on the Bottega site. Just ordered it an hour ago.


----------



## jsw272

pinstripeprincess said:


> Happy New Year! Picked this mini up in Milan on Thursday. Very excited about my first BV!


Just ordered this tonight. Hoping I’ll love it in person. Are your pics true to color?


----------



## bagsareart

What size do you think Kendall’s Jodie is in this video? Thanks!









						Kendall Jenner: In The Bag
					

From snacks to scents, crystals, personalised headphones and an all- important eyelash curler, Kendall Jenner talks Vogue through her handbag essentials. Kendall Jenner sits down with Vogue to unpack her slouchy Bottega Veneta shoulder bag, sharing the essentials she’s never without, no matter...




					www.vogue.co.uk


----------



## Evergreen602

bagsareart said:


> What size do you think Kendall’s Jodie is in this video? Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kendall Jenner: In The Bag
> 
> 
> From snacks to scents, crystals, personalised headphones and an all- important eyelash curler, Kendall Jenner talks Vogue through her handbag essentials. Kendall Jenner sits down with Vogue to unpack her slouchy Bottega Veneta shoulder bag, sharing the essentials she’s never without, no matter...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vogue.co.uk


Looks like the Small here.  I think she also has a couple of the HUGE Maxi Jodies.


----------



## bagsareart

Evergreen602 said:


> Looks like the Small here.  I think she also has a couple of the HUGE Maxi Jodies.


 
Thanks! I thought it was the small as well.

I am having the hardest time finding a small in black. Everywhere appears to be sold out, even the Bottega site doesn’t provide restock notification for that colour. Odd? I am located in Canada so maybe that makes it more difficult?


----------



## bagsareart

Does anyone have the Jodie in Teen and Small? I would love to see side-by-side comparison and mod shots and even what fits in both bags. Having a hard time deciding between the two. Looks like Teen size is easier to acquire than small.

I have the mini in peach already and know I definitely would use a larger size for everyday.Thinking black small. But maybe I need the teen in beige and the small in black? 

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Kookiliz

bagsareart said:


> Does anyone have the Jodie in Teen and Small? I would love to see side-by-side comparison and mod shots and even what fits in both bags. Having a hard time deciding between the two. Looks like Teen size is easier to acquire than small.
> 
> I have the mini in peach already and know I definitely would use a larger size for everyday.Thinking black small. But maybe I need the teen in beige and the small in black?
> 
> Thanks in advance!!


Have you read the last 10-20 pages? We’ve been discussing the teen vs mini and small quite a lot (we digressed a bit onto colours, but there are some comparison pics and photos of the teen on the shoulder, and further back in the thread you’ll find more small mod shots!)

I bought the teen but most likely returning it (currently packed up while i decide so don’t have any further photos sorry!) It doesn’t fit as well on my shoulder so prefer the small for day use, and for day to evening I can use my mini. So I would think someone could buy just the teen and not need the mini or small, or buy the mini and small to cover all bases. Probably don’t need all three! Even though I’m still tempted to keep all three  

The teen is still pretty roomy, for example I could fit my mini iPad, umbrella or water bottle, purse, key pouch, mini pochette and still have room. Easily 2-3 times capacity of the mini. But the small is so spacious I think you’d stop putting things in to avoid it being too heavy before you’d have to worry about running out of space!


----------



## bagsareart

Kookiliz said:


> Have you read the last 10-20 pages? We’ve been discussing the teen vs mini and small quite a lot (we digressed a bit onto colours, but there are some comparison pics and photos of the teen on the shoulder, and further back in the thread you’ll find more small mod shots!)
> 
> I bought the teen but most likely returning it (currently packed up while i decide so don’t have any further photos sorry!) It doesn’t fit as well on my shoulder so prefer the small for day use, and for day to evening I can use my mini. So I would think someone could buy just the teen and not need the mini or small, or buy the mini and small to cover all bases. Probably don’t need all three! Even though I’m still tempted to keep all three
> 
> The teen is still pretty roomy, for example I could fit my mini iPad, umbrella or water bottle, purse, key pouch, mini pochette and still have room. Easily 2-3 times capacity of the mini. But the small is so spacious I think you’d stop putting things in to avoid it being too heavy before you’d have to worry about running out of space!



Thanks! Yes, I did read all through this thread but I guess I’m still trying to justify getting the teen as it is available but I am pretty sure the small would be perfect for me. Guess I’ll just have to be patient!


----------



## babypanda

bagsareart said:


> Thanks! Yes, I did read all through this thread but I guess I’m still trying to justify getting the teen as it is available but I am pretty sure the small would be perfect for me. Guess I’ll just have to be patient!


I have a small and mini and after trying on the teen, couldn’t justify adding it. As @Kookiliz said above, the small is a much more practical bag for day to day use. And the mini is good for nights out.
BUT I’m not going to say never  . IF the teen is released in a color I’m interested in, then maybe… but then again for the price I could get an hermes picotin in a gorgeous color as well. I’m rambling! We’ll see


----------



## serah96

I bought the caramel Teen Jodie around 2 weeks ago now and I haven't stopped wearing mine. I'm 5"5 and currently a UK 10 and it fits under my arm perfectly. It has slouched very quickly and the armhole has widened meaning I can also wear it over my shoulder with some coats. I've attached some pictures. I have now bought the black Teen Jodie too and awaiting its arrival.  I'm still slightly unsure about the proportions of the bag aesthetically speaking but its such a roomy bag and small enough to be my everyday bag that I've looked past that. At full capacity you can also hold the bag under your arm like it's the bottega pouch too or on the crook of your arm without it feeling to heavy.


----------



## atoizzard5

Looks gorgeous on you @serah96! 

For those asking here are some more mod shots with the teen on shoulder:


----------



## Kookiliz

serah96 said:


> I bought the caramel Teen Jodie around 2 weeks ago now and I haven't stopped wearing mine. I'm 5"5 and currently a UK 10 and it fits under my arm perfectly. It has slouched very quickly and the armhole has widened meaning I can also wear it over my shoulder with some coats. I've attached some pictures. I have now bought the black Teen Jodie too and awaiting its arrival.  I'm still slightly unsure about the proportions of the bag aesthetically speaking but its such a roomy bag and small enough to be my everyday bag that I've looked past that. At full capacity you can also hold the bag under your arm like it's the bottega pouch too or on the crook of your arm without it feeling to heavy.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5293676
> View attachment 5293677
> View attachment 5293678



It looks great on you! 

Out of curiosity do you have the mini or small as well? I bought the teen but think the general consensus has been that if we have the mini or small then maybe can’t justify the new size as well. 
So it would be interesting to know if you had one of the other sizes and if you’re picking those up less now you have the teen?


----------



## bagsareart

serah96 said:


> I bought the caramel Teen Jodie around 2 weeks ago now and I haven't stopped wearing mine. I'm 5"5 and currently a UK 10 and it fits under my arm perfectly. It has slouched very quickly and the armhole has widened meaning I can also wear it over my shoulder with some coats. I've attached some pictures. I have now bought the black Teen Jodie too and awaiting its arrival.  I'm still slightly unsure about the proportions of the bag aesthetically speaking but its such a roomy bag and small enough to be my everyday bag that I've looked past that. At full capacity you can also hold the bag under your arm like it's the bottega pouch too or on the crook of your arm without it feeling to heavy.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5293676
> View attachment 5293677
> View attachment 5293678



Wow, that colour is amazing. Thank you so much for posting!

I am still so conflicted. But maybe the teen in this colour is the answer and wait for black in the small (assuming it will be released in the Fall). I did email Bottega regarding a re-stock for small in black and they responded advising that they do not have a date scheduled yet for a re-stock in that colour.  

I know that the small is exactly the size I am looking for but do I go with a colour, other than black? I have found brown available at Saks online (is that Fondant)? Or do I wait? Or do I just get the teen???? 

I would love to see a "what's in my bag" version for the teen. I keep searching YouTube daily. Wondering how much more fits in the teen over the mini and how much less fits between the teen and the small. 

Sorry for the rambling. This Jodie bag obsession is taking over my life....


----------



## babypanda

bagsareart said:


> Wow, that colour is amazing. Thank you so much for posting!
> 
> I am still so conflicted. But maybe the teen in this colour is the answer and wait for black in the small (assuming it will be released in the Fall). I did email Bottega regarding a re-stock for small in black and they responded advising that they do not have a date scheduled yet for a re-stock in that colour.
> 
> I know that the small is exactly the size I am looking for but do I go with a colour, other than black? I have found brown available at Saks online (is that Fondant)? Or do I wait? Or do I just get the teen????
> 
> I would love to see a "what's in my bag" version for the teen. I keep searching YouTube daily. Wondering how much more fits in the teen over the mini and how much less fits between the teen and the small.
> 
> Sorry for the rambling. This Jodie bag obsession is taking over my life....


Are you based in the US? On the US website the small Jodie is available in 5 different colors, including black. Black is a classic BV color. They will never discontinue it. That said I also love the fondant (brown) and raisin (dark purple).


----------



## bagsareart

Would you say that this is the colour Fondant? They have it listed as Brown. THANKS!









						Bottega Veneta Small Jodie Leather Hobo Bag
					

Get free shipping and returns on Bottega Veneta Small Jodie Leather Hobo Bag at Saks Fifth Avenue. Browse luxury Bottega Veneta Top Handles & Satchels and other new arrivals.




					www.saksfifthavenue.com
				




Also, for anyone who owns this colour bag, does it go well with black? I basically only wear black. 

Can you tell I am trying to justify getting this over another black bag?


----------



## bagsareart

babypanda said:


> Are you based in the US? On the US website the small Jodie is available in 5 different colors, including black. Black is a classic BV color. They will never discontinue it. That said I also love the fondant (brown) and raisin (dark purple).



I am in Canada. Only shows fondant available in the small size.


----------



## babypanda

bagsareart said:


> Would you say that this is the colour Fondant? They have it listed as Brown. THANKS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta Small Jodie Leather Hobo Bag
> 
> 
> Get free shipping and returns on Bottega Veneta Small Jodie Leather Hobo Bag at Saks Fifth Avenue. Browse luxury Bottega Veneta Top Handles & Satchels and other new arrivals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.saksfifthavenue.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, for anyone who owns this colour bag, does it go well with black? I basically only wear black.
> 
> Can you tell I am trying to justify getting this over another black bag?


Fondant and brown are the same bag. If you go back a few pages in this thread, we discussed the brown color and how to style it. It depends on your wardrobe. Some members kindly shared how they style their fondant and caramel and added pictures for inspiration. Good luck finding your dream bag. The only thing I would recommend is to take your time finding the perfect one. If you really want the black in small size, the best way is to call a BV boutique directly and asked the SA to find one for you. They can probably bring it over from overseas.


----------



## south-of-france

bagsareart said:


> Wow, that colour is amazing. Thank you so much for posting!
> 
> I am still so conflicted. But maybe the teen in this colour is the answer and wait for black in the small (assuming it will be released in the Fall). I did email Bottega regarding a re-stock for small in black and they responded advising that they do not have a date scheduled yet for a re-stock in that colour.
> 
> I know that the small is exactly the size I am looking for but do I go with a colour, other than black? I have found brown available at Saks online (is that Fondant)? Or do I wait? Or do I just get the teen????
> 
> I would love to see a "what's in my bag" version for the teen. I keep searching YouTube daily. Wondering how much more fits in the teen over the mini and how much less fits between the teen and the small.
> 
> Sorry for the rambling. This Jodie bag obsession is taking over my life....



I hope this helps a little size-wise:


----------



## serah96

Kookiliz said:


> It looks great on you!
> 
> Out of curiosity do you have the mini or small as well? I bought the teen but think the general consensus has been that if we have the mini or small then maybe can’t justify the new size as well.
> So it would be interesting to know if you had one of the other sizes and if you’re picking those up less now you have the teen?


Thanks!
This is my first Jodie. I was originally drawn to the Jodie in medium as I wanted a bag I could fit my 13inch macbook pro in when travelling and going to the office. Though since I haven't been doing much of any of those two things and the teen had just come out, I weny for that size instead. The Caramel colour is what lured me in.
I do agree that if you have the small and mini you certainly dont NEED the teen, unless it comes out in a unique colour way.  I don't mind my bags closer to my armpit but for those who don't, go for the small as it drops below the shoulder a bit more, like a traditional hobo style.

The Mini is too small for me to use regularly and the  price in gbp for the mini is around £350 less than than the teen size, so I thought it would be wiser to buy the teens before BV ups the  prices later this year (speculating of course).


----------



## bagsareart

atoizzard5 said:


> Looks gorgeous on you @serah96!
> 
> For those asking here are some more mod shots with the teen on shoulder:




These pics are making me think maybe the teen is a perfect size for my frame? Can you fit in a normal sized wallet (LV Zippy size), keys in case, small LV makeup bag, phone, sunglasses with room to spare? So hard to tell how much it fits.


----------



## Kookiliz

serah96 said:


> Thanks!
> This is my first Jodie. I was originally drawn to the Jodie in medium as I wanted a bag I could fit my 13inch macbook pro in when travelling and going to the office. Though since I haven't been doing much of any of those two things and the teen had just come out, I weny for that size instead. The Caramel colour is what lured me in.
> I do agree that if you have the small and mini you certainly dont NEED the teen, unless it comes out in a unique colour way.  I don't mind my bags closer to my armpit but for those who don't, go for the small as it drops below the shoulder a bit more, like a traditional hobo style.
> 
> The Mini is too small for me to use regularly and the  price in gbp for the mini is around £350 less than than the teen size, so I thought it would be wiser to buy the teens before BV ups the  prices later this year (speculating of course).



Thanks for your opinion! I definitely agree, I found the small a lot more comfortable on my shoulder as it drops a little more.


----------



## Evergreen602

serah96 said:


> I bought the caramel Teen Jodie around 2 weeks ago now and I haven't stopped wearing mine. I'm 5"5 and currently a UK 10 and it fits under my arm perfectly. It has slouched very quickly and the armhole has widened meaning I can also wear it over my shoulder with some coats. I've attached some pictures. I have now bought the black Teen Jodie too and awaiting its arrival.  I'm still slightly unsure about the proportions of the bag aesthetically speaking but its such a roomy bag and small enough to be my everyday bag that I've looked past that. At full capacity you can also hold the bag under your arm like it's the bottega pouch too or on the crook of your arm without it feeling to heavy.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5293676
> View attachment 5293677
> View attachment 5293678


This is a gorgeous bag and it is stunning on you!

Side note - I keep trying to tell myself I don't need the Caramel Teen Jodie, but y'all keep posting these beautiful photos of it!  I think I'll be visiting my boutique this weekend.


----------



## Evergreen602

babypanda said:


> Are you based in the US? On the US website the small Jodie is available in 5 different colors, including black. Black is a classic BV color. They will never discontinue it. That said I also love the fondant (brown) and raisin (dark purple).


I can confirm the Black (or Nero) will be replenished eventually.  This is a popular bag style and black is probably the most popular color.

I just checked the website.  They have one Small Fondant left online, and have also added Caramel in Small again.  Yes - the Small Caramel!  Bliss Wash is listed, but not yet available.  Raisin, and Bianco appear to be sold out online and in the US stores, so contacting an SA at your closest boutique would probably be the best chance of getting these colors.


----------



## bagsareart

Evergreen602 said:


> I can confirm the Black (or Nero) will be replenished eventually.  This is a popular bag style and black is probably the most popular color.
> 
> I just checked the website.  They have one Small Fondant left online, and have also added Caramel in Small again.  Yes - the Small Caramel!  Bliss Wash is listed, but not yet available.  Raisin, and Bianco appear to be sold out online and in the US stores, so contacting an SA at your closest boutique would probably be the best chance of getting these colors.



I have contacted my SA in Vancouver and he does not see any arriving anytime soon or know when it will be available. I also emailed BV separately. Their response… “After further review, it appears as though the item you are interested in is no longer available and we currently do not have any information on a future restock date.”


----------



## Evergreen602

bagsareart said:


> I have contacted my SA in Vancouver and he does not see any arriving anytime soon or know when it will be available. I also emailed BV separately. Their response… “After further review, it appears as though the item you are interested in is no longer available and we currently do not have any information on a future restock date.”


I would imagine that means it could be next season before they restock black.


----------



## bagsareart

You will not believe this but after searching through every online retailer possible I found ONE Small Jodie in BLACK! It was on the FWRD website and listed as _Leather Woven Shoulder Bag in Black & Silver.... _It is a pre-order and there was only one remaining. I cannot believe it. 

Thanks for all of your help!


----------



## Kookiliz

bagsareart said:


> These pics are making me think maybe the teen is a perfect size for my frame? Can you fit in a normal sized wallet (LV Zippy size), keys in case, small LV makeup bag, phone, sunglasses with room to spare? So hard to tell how much it fits.



100% you could fit all that in there! I fit in my mini ipad, umbrella, LV mini pochette, chanel zip card case, key pouch, lipgloss and had plenty of room still.


----------



## south-of-france

Are these real?? Seen today on insta.


----------



## south-of-france

Another one from insta


----------



## serah96

south-of-france said:


> Another one from insta


Looking at the background of where the photo is taken I would say no. Just looked at their insta, deffo not real.


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you. Wouldn‘t have bought there but I‘m interested in upcoming colors!


----------



## atoizzard5

south-of-france said:


> Are these real?? Seen today on insta.



No, looks like replicas.


----------



## jsw272

south-of-france said:


> So I love turquoise-y sea colors and this bew fountain color was pictured differently on every website and on yt. So I ordered one and hoped for the best. Turns our unfortunately I don’t like the color… I expected a bluer mint green, but it eas a dense, more yellowy mint green. So I dudn’t keep it. For reference, if anyone else is interested:


Deciding between the two. The parakeet I ordered from Bottega’s site was stained and wrinkled. Waiting for the fountain to be delivered from Bergdorfs.


----------



## jsw272

south-of-france said:


> Are these real?? Seen today on insta.


Look fake


----------



## jsw272

xltm said:


> Hi guys! I finally bit the bullet and ordered the mini jodie in almond (the price hike was a good reason to). I’m based in Canberra and ordered it from the BV site directly and have been so excited for it to arrive.
> It just reached me today and first impressions - the packaging was awful?! The box was dented and I get it that that they’re trying to be more eco friendly but pic 1 was literally how it was packed when I opened it. The protective scrap paper was BELOW the bag and not around it. And there was no recieipt or card and the returns leaflet (only a 14 day return peitodwas just this sheet of paper (photo attached). To me, this looks worse than my Amazon order. And I feel if I got this off matches or net a porter it would’ve been packed much nicer?! The sheet of paper hidden at the bottom of the box makes me feel like I’ve bought a fake bag and now I’m freaking out.
> So as someone who’s not bought BV in stores and this is my first time buying from BV online, is this bag real??? Is their packaging always so crappy? OH and one side of the weave doesn’t even line up. also, the ‘bottega Veneta’ card I found hidden in the bag isn’t even CENTRED on the envelope
> 
> please help me decide if I should reach out to customer service to either exchange or return it


It’s real. Mine came the same exact way


----------



## l.ch.

bagsareart said:


> I am in Canada. Only shows fondant available in the small size.


Is this the small Jodie? It’s available in black on the Swiss site….








						small jodie
					

Bottega Veneta® women's small jodie in black. Shop online now.




					www.bottegaveneta.com


----------



## south-of-france

l.ch. said:


> Is this the small Jodie? It’s available in black on the Swiss site….
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> small jodie
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta® women's small jodie in black. Shop online now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bottegaveneta.com


It‘s shown but you can‘t add to bag.


----------



## l.ch.

south-of-france said:


> It‘s shown but you can‘t add to bag.


Sorry, my mistake, I saw add to bag and didn’t think it doesn’t work…


----------



## bagsareart

l.ch. said:


> Sorry, my mistake, I saw add to bag and didn’t think it doesn’t work…



I know. So strange.


----------



## Kookiliz

Ok so I sent back my teen Jodie as I couldn’t justify it alongside purchasing the small (on sale, now back up to full price so I’m so glad I found it). Returns directly to Bottega were super efficient, really happy with that. 

But I’m having SEVERE return remorse and I think I want the teen still


----------



## babypanda

Kookiliz said:


> Ok so I sent back my teen Jodie as I couldn’t justify it alongside purchasing the small (on sale, now back up to full price so I’m so glad I found it). Returns directly to Bottega were super efficient, really happy with that.
> 
> But I’m having SEVERE return remorse and I think I want the teen still


I think you did the right thing. First the small Jodie was really a great deal! I suggest using your small for a few weeks to see if you like the style and how it softens and ages. If you really love it and it works for you, you can always repurchase the teen size. I wouldn’t worry about not finding the same color again. I’m sure you will find another BV color that speaks to you  But I feel caramel has been around for several seasons now. 
I regret buying the small and mini at the same time 2 years ago. I learned my lesson and now I give myself a few weeks or even months to use and test my new bag before deciding if the style works for me. I love the small Jodie. I think you will find it very practical and chic.


----------



## Kookiliz

babypanda said:


> I think you did the right thing. First the small Jodie was really a great deal! I suggest using your small for a few weeks to see if you like the style and how it softens and ages. If you really love it and it works for you, you can always repurchase the teen size. I wouldn’t worry about not finding the same color again. I’m sure you will find another BV color that speaks to you  But I feel caramel has been around for several seasons now.
> I regret buying the small and mini at the same time 2 years ago. I learned my lesson and now I give myself a few weeks or even months to use and test my new bag before deciding if the style works for me. I love the small Jodie. I think you will find it very practical and chic.



Thank you for the sensible advice, I think I needed a voice of reason to tell me to not buy it again! You’re so right, I need to use and enjoy my new small for a bit!


----------



## south-of-france

Kookiliz said:


> Ok so I sent back my teen Jodie as I couldn’t justify it alongside purchasing the small (on sale, now back up to full price so I’m so glad I found it). Returns directly to Bottega were super efficient, really happy with that.
> 
> But I’m having SEVERE return remorse and I think I want the teen still





Kookiliz said:


> Thank you for the sensible advice, I think I needed a voice of reason to tell me to not buy it again! You’re so right, I need to use and enjoy my new small for a bit!



Oh I get it. I sent „my“ teen Jodie back too. The size and material didn‘t do it for me. I have re-bought returned bags in the past and it wasn‘t a good idea. I would just let it rest for now and see if you still miss it in the summer. There will probably always be a tan color available, or exciting new colors.


----------



## Kookiliz

south-of-france said:


> Oh I get it. I sent „my“ teen Jodie back too. The size and material didn‘t do it for me. I have re-bought returned bags in the past and it wasn‘t a good idea. I would just let it rest for now and see if you still miss it in the summer. There will probably always be a tan color available, or exciting new colors.



Thank you! I’ve never really experienced it where I’ve regretted returning or selling something. I think it was maybe the caramel that I wasn’t 100% about, you’re right maybe I’ll see if a new colour comes out in a few months!


----------



## elizapav

Adding photos my teen Jodie, also in Caramel. I plan to wear it a bit and see how it stays on my shoulder like @serah96 but my initial reactions were: + for the color, + for the size (bigger than expected), + for the quality of the leather. Styled with a big winter sweater on purpose (5’4”/ US 2-4).  

If it slouches a bit and stays on my shoulder comfortably for a reasonable period (purchased for outings and errands vs an everyday office bag), it’s a keeper, otherwise I will wait for a mini Jodie in a new color when they are released (my SA says they’ve ordered from the lookbooks but won’t give me a tease!).


----------



## gagabag

elizapav said:


> Adding photos my teen Jodie, also in Caramel. I plan to wear it a bit and see how it stays on my shoulder like @serah96 but my initial reactions were: + for the color, + for the size (bigger than expected), + for the quality of the leather. Styled with a big winter sweater on purpose (5’4”/ US 2-4).
> 
> If it slouches a bit and stays on my shoulder comfortably for a reasonable period (purchased for outings and errands vs an everyday office bag), it’s a keeper, otherwise I will wait for a mini Jodie in a new color when they are released (my SA says they’ve ordered from the lookbooks but won’t give me a tease!).


It looks great! The size seems to be just right. I’m so tempted! Hang it on a door knob with your stuff in it to expedite the slouch.


----------



## elizapav

gagabag said:


> It looks great! The size seems to be just right. I’m so tempted! Hang it on a door knob with your stuff in it to expedite the slouch.



ooh, great idea! Although not sure I should in case I decide to return it.

It really is the shoulder drop keeping me on the fence, although the “snug” look and the option to hand/ crook of the arm carry work on this size. I determined the small is too big (for me) and could justify getting one bag in two colors if the sizes were also different and cover different seasons too. Hmm…


----------



## Evergreen602

elizapav said:


> Adding photos my teen Jodie, also in Caramel. I plan to wear it a bit and see how it stays on my shoulder like @serah96 but my initial reactions were: + for the color, + for the size (bigger than expected), + for the quality of the leather. Styled with a big winter sweater on purpose (5’4”/ US 2-4).
> 
> If it slouches a bit and stays on my shoulder comfortably for a reasonable period (purchased for outings and errands vs an everyday office bag), it’s a keeper, otherwise I will wait for a mini Jodie in a new color when they are released (my SA says they’ve ordered from the lookbooks but won’t give me a tease!).


The Teen Jodie looks beautiful on you!

Also, I've found my Small Jodie slouched very quickly, unlike TM BV hobos.  I think you will notice it relaxing within 10-20 wears.


----------



## gagabag

elizapav said:


> ooh, great idea! Although not sure I should in case I decide to return it.
> 
> It really is the shoulder drop keeping me on the fence, although the “snug” look and the option to hand/ crook of the arm carry work on this size. I determined the small is too big (for me) and could justify getting one bag in two colors if the sizes were also different and cover different seasons too. Hmm…


Oh yes, definitely don’t hang it if you’re still contemplating return. Good luck deciding!


----------



## serah96

elizapav said:


> Adding photos my teen Jodie, also in Caramel. I plan to wear it a bit and see how it stays on my shoulder like @serah96 but my initial reactions were: + for the color, + for the size (bigger than expected), + for the quality of the leather. Styled with a big winter sweater on purpose (5’4”/ US 2-4).
> 
> If it slouches a bit and stays on my shoulder comfortably for a reasonable period (purchased for outings and errands vs an everyday office bag), it’s a keeper, otherwise I will wait for a mini Jodie in a new color when they are released (my SA says they’ve ordered from the lookbooks but won’t give me a tease!).


Wow the teen jodie and colour of it looks stunning on you! It's crazy how bags can look bigger or smaller on different body frames. The size of the teen suits yours perfectly!! 
The slouch of my teen happened pretty fast which has made it more comfortable to be carried on the shoulder. Mine stays on my shoulder for the most part, as long as you don't wear it with big shoulder pads.


----------



## serah96

Kookiliz said:


> Ok so I sent back my teen Jodie as I couldn’t justify it alongside purchasing the small (on sale, now back up to full price so I’m so glad I found it). Returns directly to Bottega were super efficient, really happy with that.
> 
> But I’m having SEVERE return remorse and I think I want the teen still


Hey @Kookiliz , I have only just seen your original post on the small and teen you picked up. If the shoulder drop wasn't comfortable for you, you really did make the right decision in returning the teen jodie. If the teen did not fit comfortably enough on my shoulder, i would have definitely returned it and got a small instead.  The fondente small jodie you bought is beautiful, enjoy your new purchase!!

Did you buy it off flannels by any chance? I saw the fondente small jodie on flannels for a great price, around £1799 in the sale during the christmas holidays...I was so tempted but didn't purchase in the end. If it was from flannels, I would love to know what you thought of the condition of the bag when it arrived? Whenever I buy bags from them, there is always a fault or it is packaged poorly.

In general, flannels do list bottega veneta bags at discounted prices, usually when they are preparing for new stock to come in. Something to look out for, for anyone interested in purchasing.


----------



## Kookiliz

serah96 said:


> Hey @Kookiliz , I have only just seen your original post on the small and teen you picked up. If the shoulder drop wasn't comfortable for you, you really did make the right decision in returning the teen jodie. If the teen did not fit comfortably enough on my shoulder, i would have definitely returned it and got a small instead.  The fondente small jodie you bought is beautiful, enjoy your new purchase!!
> 
> Did you buy it off flannels by any chance? I saw the fondente small jodie on flannels for a great price, around £1799 in the sale during the christmas holidays...I was so tempted but didn't purchase in the end. If it was from flannels, I would love to know what you thought of the condition of the bag when it arrived? Whenever I buy bags from them, there is always a fault or it is packaged poorly.
> 
> In general, flannels does have random limited discounts on bottega veneta bags, usually when they are preparing for new stock to come in.



Thank you! I think I just started overthinking whether losing the teen was the right decision or not, I think I’ll try again when they release new colours!

It was from Flannels and like you said was packaged pretty poorly! It was delivered in the dust bag (old brown one so not sure how long they’ve had this stock!) then a flannels canvas bag around it, then in a plastic bag - so no box to protect it during shipping at all! Thankfully this bag slouches etc anyway so I’ve just stuffed it to straighten out the shape a little. Plus it was such a good discount from retail (you’re right it was £1800) I’m definitely happy to keep. I hadn’t purchased from them before so it’s definitely something I’ll consider before buying from them again.

Thanks for the heads up on their discounts though - I thought it was an accident as they’ve pretty much put all sale Bottega back up to full price. You can’t often get a reduction on BV anymore.


----------



## serah96

Kookiliz said:


> Thank you! I think I just started overthinking whether losing the teen was the right decision or not, I think I’ll try again when they release new colours!
> 
> It was from Flannels and like you said was packaged pretty poorly! It was delivered in the dust bag (old brown one so not sure how long they’ve had this stock!) then a flannels canvas bag around it, then in a plastic bag - so no box to protect it during shipping at all! Thankfully this bag slouches etc anyway so I’ve just stuffed it to straighten out the shape a little. Plus it was such a good discount from retail (you’re right it was £1800) I’m definitely happy to keep. I hadn’t purchased from them before so it’s definitely something I’ll consider before buying from them again.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on their discounts though - I thought it was an accident as they’ve pretty much put all sale Bottega back up to full price. You can’t often get a reduction on BV anymore.


Ahh yes, glad it's not just my bad luck at least.  Like I said,  small fondente jodie is a beautiful purchase and even more beautiful at that price!


----------



## izabela.wu

Kookiliz said:


> Thank you! I think I just started overthinking whether losing the teen was the right decision or not, I think I’ll try again when they release new colours!
> 
> It was from Flannels and like you said was packaged pretty poorly! It was delivered in the dust bag (old brown one so not sure how long they’ve had this stock!) then a flannels canvas bag around it, then in a plastic bag - so no box to protect it during shipping at all! Thankfully this bag slouches etc anyway so I’ve just stuffed it to straighten out the shape a little. Plus it was such a good discount from retail (you’re right it was £1800) I’m definitely happy to keep. I hadn’t purchased from them before so it’s definitely something I’ll consider before buying from them again.
> 
> Thanks for the heads up on their discounts though - I thought it was an accident as they’ve pretty much put all sale Bottega back up to full price. You can’t often get a reduction on BV anymore.


Could you please show a pic of your bag? Thank u!


----------



## Cookie18

elizapav said:


> Adding photos my teen Jodie, also in Caramel. I plan to wear it a bit and see how it stays on my shoulder like @serah96 but my initial reactions were: + for the color, + for the size (bigger than expected), + for the quality of the leather. Styled with a big winter sweater on purpose (5’4”/ US 2-4).
> 
> If it slouches a bit and stays on my shoulder comfortably for a reasonable period (purchased for outings and errands vs an everyday office bag), it’s a keeper, otherwise I will wait for a mini Jodie in a new color when they are released (my SA says they’ve ordered from the lookbooks but won’t give me a tease!).



I love how this looks on you. About to exchange my mini Jodie in caramel for a teen Jodie in caramel. Hoping I’m making the right decision … 
Has anyone had the teen Jodie long enough to comment on the slouch. Does it eventually become comfortable for shoulder wear?


----------



## rose80

I just spied a crazy good price for the mini Jodies…has anyone purchased here? Is this legit? https://elitefasionstore.com/produc...jodie-mini-intrecciato-leather-top-handle-bag


----------



## Kookiliz

rose80 said:


> I just spied a crazy good price for the mini Jodies…has anyone purchased here? Is this legit? https://elitefasionstore.com/produc...jodie-mini-intrecciato-leather-top-handle-bag



Doesn’t look legit to me I’m afraid, they’re selling Louis Vuitton limited edition pieces that were sold out constantly last year for half price! Those are going for over retail at resale.


----------



## elizapav

serah96 said:


> Wow the teen jodie and colour of it looks stunning on you! It's crazy how bags can look bigger or smaller on different body frames. The size of the teen suits yours perfectly!!
> The slouch of my teen happened pretty fast which has made it more comfortable to be carried on the shoulder. Mine stays on my shoulder for the most part, as long as you don't wear it with big shoulder pads.



It suits you so well, truly! Thank you for posting as well. I wish I had asked my 6’0” SA for permission to post his modeling shots, it looks proportional on him as well- hand held or crook of the arm only for him, but wow- bit of a unicorn in this way. The boutique’s demo bag was nicely slouched too, so I am not too concerned but thanks for weighing in, this is all very helpful.


----------



## chloe_78

serah96 said:


> I bought the caramel Teen Jodie around 2 weeks ago now and I haven't stopped wearing mine. I'm 5"5 and currently a UK 10 and it fits under my arm perfectly. It has slouched very quickly and the armhole has widened meaning I can also wear it over my shoulder with some coats. I've attached some pictures. I have now bought the black Teen Jodie too and awaiting its arrival.  I'm still slightly unsure about the proportions of the bag aesthetically speaking but its such a roomy bag and small enough to be my everyday bag that I've looked past that. At full capacity you can also hold the bag under your arm like it's the bottega pouch too or on the crook of your arm without it feeling to heavy.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5293676
> View attachment 5293677
> View attachment 5293678


Thanks for the mod shots! I’m actually contemplating buying this bag to wear with that Khaite cardigan!


----------



## chloe_78

For those who have the teen Jodie — I’m currently debating between getting the teen Jodie or The Row Everyday bag. It’s a similar shape and would serve the same purpose, and around the same price. What do you guys think?


----------



## babypanda

chloe_78 said:


> For those who have the teen Jodie — I’m currently debating between getting the teen Jodie or The Row Everyday bag. It’s a similar shape and would serve the same purpose, and around the same price. What do you guys think?


I vote 100% for the Jodie. I love the intrecciato leather, the knot detail on the handle, the elegant casual chic look of it and of course all the beautiful BV colors. And for the same price, I find BV to be better value for money.


----------



## Kookiliz

chloe_78 said:


> For those who have the teen Jodie — I’m currently debating between getting the teen Jodie or The Row Everyday bag. It’s a similar shape and would serve the same purpose, and around the same price. What do you guys think?



I don’t currently have the teen but I’d get the Jodie! I just love the knot detail and woven leather adding the extra luxe feel. 

The everyday looks nice but actually looks like the old veneta hobo shape, you could find a preloved one if you prefer that kind of shape without the knot. I think the older sizes were slightly smaller, but I’m not an expert.


----------



## Heyawesome

Mini jodie almond or thunder color? Any advice?


----------



## babypanda

Heyawesome said:


> Mini jodie almond or thunder color? Any advice?


Thunder! I saw it in person. Beautiful color. Pix don’t do it justice. Also from experience, I prefer the intrecciato in darker colors because I don’t worry about color transfer and wear and tear so much


----------



## atoizzard5

Another vote for thunder  the almond is very light and would require a bit more care.

I barely wear greys and that grey had me speechless! The jodie really looks beautiful in richer colours.


----------



## elizapav

chloe_78 said:


> For those who have the teen Jodie — I’m currently debating between getting the teen Jodie or The Row Everyday bag. It’s a similar shape and would serve the same purpose, and around the same price. What do you guys think?



Echoing the others’ about the Jodie (woven leather, craftsmanship, style, value, etc.) but I appreciate The Row for its minimalism and play with form. I think for the price, I would pick the Jodie again (I like other bags by The Row better), but as an alternative have you looked at Polene? Specifically the No. 9. I have a Polene and love the value for the price of the leather and chic colors, styles, and minimal detailing. This bag also has a crossbody option!


----------



## atoizzard5

chloe_78 said:


> For those who have the teen Jodie — I’m currently debating between getting the teen Jodie or The Row Everyday bag. It’s a similar shape and would serve the same purpose, and around the same price. What do you guys think?



Agreed with others! The first thing I thought when I saw the Row bag is that it looks exactly like the older BV hobo shape as @Kookiliz said. The size small everyday bag can sit on the shoulder but it’s tight and likely won’t slouch the way the teen jodie will. I think the jodie wins on size/shoulder wear. There are some reviews of the small everyday bag on YouTube which may help in demonstrating it doesn’t quite fit super comfortably on the shoulder, especially if you are wearing layers. So most likely you’d be carrying it like the mini jodie.

In terms of cost, I have also seen the row bags go on 50% off sale recently at Net-a-Porter and other retailers so I don’t think it is worth buying at regular price. You would have to be quick to catch it on sale but the deals are out there.

I really do like many of the Row bags (would love a margaux 10!) and they definitely embody some classic bottega styles/silhouettes. I think this particular bag will be popular this year as I have seen people going for it over BV because of how popular the jodie is. If you prefer a BV inspired silhouette without the BV brand then maybe the everyday is for you. Just remember the saturation of BV is purely social media driven, not seen as much in reality. Definitely go with what you love more!


----------



## chloe_78

Has anyone bought a Jodie from Tradesy before? They have a bit of a discount and wondering if they’re legit.


----------



## atoizzard5

chloe_78 said:


> Has anyone bought a Jodie from Tradesy before? They have a bit of a discount and wondering if they’re legit.



It’s a legit site. I have bought a vintage Chanel from tradesy which was authentic and @Euclase bought an authentic BV tote from a tradesy seller. It has many sellers though so it’s possible some fakes slip in. Tradesy does do refunds if item is not authentic. Perhaps you can post photos in the BV authentication thread and the awesome BV Authenticators can help!


----------



## Heyawesome

_anyone bought bv mini jodie from ssense  platform before? Any review? is ssense legit platform? _


----------



## Icygrl

Heyawesome said:


> _anyone bought bv mini jodie from ssense  platform before? Any review? is ssense legit platform? _



www.ssense.com right? Yep it's legit. I haven't bought any BV from there but have bought clothes. My wishlist keeps growing >.<


----------



## Heyawesome

pptee said:


> View attachment 5119087
> 
> 
> Late to the party. Mini Jodie in the new grey colour


Is this thunder color?


----------



## babypanda

Deleted


----------



## kphoang

Heyawesome said:


> _anyone bought bv mini jodie from ssense  platform before? Any review? is ssense legit platform? _


Ssense.com is a legit luxury online retailer. I purchased a BV mini Jodie in almond from them


----------



## atoizzard5

Looks like there are two mini Jodies - almond and washed teal - priced lower than retail on 24S.


----------



## elizapav

Heyawesome said:


> Mini jodie almond or thunder color? Any advice?



I have the mini pouch in an off-white color like chalk (lighter than almond) and primarily use it as a clutch and have luckily never had an issue with color transfer. Almond looks lovely as well, tough choice!


----------



## lvuittonaddict

Realized I never posted a photo of my Jodie.


----------



## bagsareart

Heyawesome said:


> _anyone bought bv mini jodie from ssense  platform before? Any review? is ssense legit platform? _



yes, I’ve bought many, many, many bags from Ssense including a mini Jodie. They are great and have fast shipping and great return policy.


----------



## batonrouge

Hi everyone, I just bought a small Jodie in caramel. The bag is beautiful, but I am wondering if the leather will stain or damage easy. Dont want to baby the bag. Can anyone tell me if I need to worry about stains in this colour? And does anyone know if they will come out in a new brown or green colour soon? Thank you!


----------



## Gourmetgal

What kind of stains are you worried about?  I have this bag in the same color and I think it’s enough of a mid-range hue that you shouldn’t worry about it and being tucked up under the arm when worn means less chance of denim transfer.  I haven’t had any stain issues from normal use.


----------



## batonrouge

Gourmetgal said:


> What kind of stains are you worried about?  I have this bag in the same color and I think it’s enough of a mid-range hue that you shouldn’t worry about it and being tucked up under the arm when worn means less chance of denim transfer.  I haven’t had any stain issues from normal use.


Thanks for your reply. Compared to my old (dark brown) Bottega Bag the leather, colour and weaving seems a lot more delicate, but I probably should just enjoy the bag and dont worry about it to much!


----------



## Gourmetgal

Yes.  You’ll find this bigger weave breaks in and softens much more quickly.


----------



## Heyawesome

bagsareart said:


> yes, I’ve bought many, many, many bags from Ssense including a mini Jodie. They are great and have fast shipping and great return policy.



thanks for sharing!! How's the bag quality and packaging from ssense?


----------



## bagsareart

Heyawesome said:


> thanks for sharing!! How's the bag quality and packaging from ssense?



from my experience no different from buying anywhere else online. Dust bag etc. New bag, so received as expected. I have also bought a couple of The Row bags through them, along with YSL and Gucci. Never had an issue or have been worried about having one.

I’m located in Canada, where Ssense is located, so really one of only a few options for purchasing designer items without having to go through a U.S. retailer and pay duty etc.


----------



## dahliaofbags

Just a little photo for appreciation. ❤️


----------



## chloe_78

PSA if anyone iis thinking about buying a BV bag — I bought the teen Jodie in black at Bloomingdale’s yesterday and got a $575 gift card in return (not bad!).


----------



## NYERINLONDON

Does anyone have or have used the patent mini jodies? Just bought the candy stripe color, it’s super fun! Curious about durability.


----------



## Evergreen602

For anyone that missed out on the Small Jodie in Bottle Green, there is one for sale at Ann's Fabulous Finds.  I want to say this bag was in stores around Fall 2020, and sold out quickly.  There are mod shots of it on Page 11 of this thread.  Such a gorgeous color - looks a little darker than Raintree.






						Bottega Veneta Small Green Jodie - Ann's Fabulous Finds
					

Despite its name, Bottega Veneta’s Small Green Jodie is a large emerald beauty! Made of woven dark-green leather with gold hardware, it has a knotted single strap with a 7-inch drop. Unzip the top and you’ll find a tonal-leather-lined interior with one zipped pocket. In very good condition with...




					www.annsfabulousfinds.com


----------



## south-of-france

NYERINLONDON said:


> Does anyone have or have used the patent mini jodies? Just bought the candy stripe color, it’s super fun! Curious about durability.


Would you mind posting a pic? TIA!


----------



## NYERINLONDON

Taking a chance, I had to bring it out. I love it.  Candy stripe.


----------



## Cookie18

elizapav said:


> Adding photos my teen Jodie, also in Caramel. I plan to wear it a bit and see how it stays on my shoulder like @serah96 but my initial reactions were: + for the color, + for the size (bigger than expected), + for the quality of the leather. Styled with a big winter sweater on purpose (5’4”/ US 2-4).
> 
> If it slouches a bit and stays on my shoulder comfortably for a reasonable period (purchased for outings and errands vs an everyday office bag), it’s a keeper, otherwise I will wait for a mini Jodie in a new color when they are released (my SA says they’ve ordered from the lookbooks but won’t give me a tease!).



Bought my teen Jodie two weeks ago in caramel. Can’t stop using it! It’s beautiful and comfortable and light. Very very happy.


----------



## Mirisaa

Evergreen602 said:


> For anyone that missed out on the Small Jodie in Bottle Green, there is one for sale at Ann's Fabulous Finds.  I want to say this bag was in stores around Fall 2020, and sold out quickly.  There are mod shots of it on Page 11 of this thread.  Such a gorgeous color - looks a little darker than Raintree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bottega Veneta Small Green Jodie - Ann's Fabulous Finds
> 
> 
> Despite its name, Bottega Veneta’s Small Green Jodie is a large emerald beauty! Made of woven dark-green leather with gold hardware, it has a knotted single strap with a 7-inch drop. Unzip the top and you’ll find a tonal-leather-lined interior with one zipped pocket. In very good condition with...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.annsfabulousfinds.com



Such a beautiful color! Thanks for sharing


----------



## NYERINLONDON

chloe_78 said:


> For those who have the teen Jodie — I’m currently debating between getting the teen Jodie or The Row Everyday bag. It’s a similar shape and would serve the same purpose, and around the same price. What do you guys think?


Teen Jodie, the size is perfect and it has more personality while being a classic!


----------



## Euclase

NYERINLONDON said:


> Taking a chance, I had to bring it out. I love it.  Candy stripe.


Looks scrumptious!


----------



## dahliaofbags

For those who are curious about the Caramel Jodie color. This woman posted in her Youtube. Not english tho.


----------



## dahliaofbags

daofthesaints said:


> For those who are curious about the Caramel Jodie color. This woman posted in her Youtube. Not english tho.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5308383




it’s a beautiful cognac color for me.


----------



## jtjtjtjtj

Both colours and black are on neiman! Still torn between the two. I kinda like how porridge is more subtle than the caramel. What do you guys think?


----------



## sashinla

jtjtjtjtj said:


> Both colours and black are on neiman! Still torn between the two. I kinda like how porridge is more subtle than the caramel. What do you guys think?


Caramel all the way! It’s such a gorgeous color in person.


----------



## ksuromax

jtjtjtjtj said:


> Both colours and black are on neiman! Still torn between the two. I kinda like how porridge is more subtle than the caramel. What do you guys think?


it will be more prone to show dirt and wear, i'd go with Caramel, all year round classic, imho


----------



## elizapav

jtjtjtjtj said:


> Both colours and black are on neiman! Still torn between the two. I kinda like how porridge is more subtle than the caramel. What do you guys think?



this is the teen size, right? I’m biased because I have that size in caramel and the color is beautiful but I think porridge is very chic. It’s on my list for a mini. I don’t think I’d reach for it enough in a larger size based on the climate I live in so I personally prefer the darkest colors in the larger sizes and the lighter/est or more vibrant colors in the mini.

Hope seeing it in person may be an option for you. I thought there were slight “blush-nude” undertones in porridge which was very pretty. It is understated, I agree. My BV SA called caramel “traditional,” but I *hope* it’s going to be a useful bag for me in a tone I don’t have- it is a very rich luxurious one that the weave really highlights.

good luck, keep us posted!


----------



## rng422

1. I apologize if this is buried elsewhere, but wondered everyone’s thoughts on the current mini Jodie shape (crescent) vs the original more rectangular? Have been eying both on fashionphile as well as on bottega’s website new. 
2. Color wise - I am stuck between raintree, black and fondant. Hoping for versatile use i.e. vacation transitioning day to night easily. Raintree is a beautiful green that I think could wear neutral, but wondering if black or fondant are more classic? I do wear more black overall, however the fondant i see in photos looks dark enough to mix with blacks or browns and I wondered if others find that is true? I love the simplicity of the bag - I already have a mini Jodie in almond and a mini pouch in chalk. 

Would appreciate any and all advice! Thank you.


----------



## south-of-france

1 I like the rounded shape better
2 I chose black for versatility. Unless you would like a color in addition to your neutrals, but raintree and fondant are quite dark too?


----------



## elizapav

1. My SA told me the new shape is closer to the classic BV hobo which is why Daniel Lee tweaked it. I prefer the newer one personally.

2. I was in the boutique recently and saw the colors so they are fresh in my memory. Yes, I think black and fondant are more classic and possibly more versatile for you, but raintree was very chic and could be versatile. It is dark though. Maybe black to have the biggest contrast from your almond and chalk colored bags (over fondant since that’s still in the brown family) or raintree.


----------



## freakyluxe

Since I got mini jodie in Teddy It a fluffy fur in yellow, It very cute so now I have an eye on another one but can't choose between Black or Almond.
My tone is black grey and beige. What I should to go next????


----------



## Euclase

freakyluxe said:


> Since I got mini jodie in Teddy It a fluffy fur in yellow, It very cute so now I have an eye on another one but can't choose between Black or Almond.
> My tone is black grey and beige. What I should to go next????
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5316145


Congrats on the cute new bag!  I'd say go with black for your second one so the you have both a lighter and darker Jodie.  I really like tone-on-tone outfits where a mix of textures is what gives it visual interest.  Good luck!


----------



## south-of-france

Mirth and lemon suede teen Jodie bags on neimanmarcus!


----------



## couturequeen

Can’t wait to wear this beauty!


----------



## _Moravia_

couturequeen said:


> Can’t wait to wear this beauty!



What a sculptural beauty @couturequeen.


----------



## StrawberryQ

Pretty bag!


----------



## strobe

Jcmac1972 said:


> I got it in black!  I love this bag!


This looks soooo good on you!! I'm on the fence about getting the teen jodie in black too because of the shoulder carry issue but it looks like you're able to wear it pretty comfortably? If comfortable shoulder carry is possible then I'm definitely getting the teen, but if not I'm considering the small, which I think might be too big and overwhelming for me. I'm 5'6" slim/small build so I'm thinking I might be able to wear the teen on the shoulder. Going to check out in a store soon


----------



## _Moravia_

daofthesaints said:


> Just a little photo for appreciation. ❤
> 
> View attachment 5304805



Love this. Is this the almond? I can never keep the shades straight...


----------



## Cookie18

_Moravia_ said:


> Love this. Is this the almond? I can never keep the shades straight...



Think it might be porridge


----------



## _Moravia_

Cookie18 said:


> Think it might be porridge



Thank you! I'm interested in a mini Jodie and this may just be the colour for me.


----------



## strobe

How do you guys store your mini jodies? I had mine propped up on L-shaped book ends i repurposed as bag stands, but the bottoms started flattening out (even tho they're stuffed) because the leather is so soft. So I had to start laying them on their sides, but wondering if anyone else has had a more creative solution to displaying them while preserving their condition


----------



## south-of-france

On a nice shoerack maybe?


----------



## lalame

Hi all, I'm trying to decide between the Small and Teen Jodie but unfortunately won't be able to see it in person before I buy so I'm looking through photos. I saw this photo of Sofia Richie and am confused what size this is... it looks too small to be the "Small" size but these photos were taken in September before the Teen came out. What do you think??


----------



## south-of-france

This one is bigger than the Teen.


----------



## Gourmetgal

It’s the small.


----------



## Evergreen602

lalame said:


> Hi all, I'm trying to decide between the Small and Teen Jodie but unfortunately won't be able to see it in person before I buy so I'm looking through photos. I saw this photo of Sofia Richie and am confused what size this is... it looks too small to be the "Small" size but these photos were taken in September before the Teen came out. What do you think??
> 
> View attachment 5323418
> View attachment 5323419


It's the small size in the gorgeous Bottle green color.  You can buy this same bag preloved here:  https://www.annsfabulousfinds.com/c.../bv-t0111-10-bottega-veneta-small-green-jodie


----------



## lovemybags_g

So excited! My first BV just arrived! The teen jodie in caramel.
Sharing some pics and placed it next to my Fendi By the Way for reference.


----------



## _Moravia_

lalame said:


> Hi all, I'm trying to decide between the Small and Teen Jodie but unfortunately won't be able to see it in person before I buy so I'm looking through photos. I saw this photo of Sofia Richie and am confused what size this is... it looks too small to be the "Small" size but these photos were taken in September before the Teen came out. What do you think??
> 
> View attachment 5323418
> View attachment 5323419



This bag size's proportions look really nice on her frame.


----------



## lalame

I was finally able to try on a Teen and it fit super awkwardly on my shoulder. But then I see photos like this and it looks very comfy... wondering if it does come to slouch so that it's more comfortable to wear this way? Any experiences to share there, Teen owners?

(Instagram @jacqueline.isabelle)


----------



## lalame

And just in case it helps anyone else, here's a photo of me wearing the Teen Jodie. I'm 5'4 and about size 6-8 US (I think - haven't even attempted number-sized clothing since I gave birth in Nov ). I like how she LOOKS but it was very awkward to wear over shoulder... you can tell my arm is extended out quite a bit, but that might have something to do with their padding and that it hasn't yet slouched. That's what I'm hoping... the Small size just seems so big in photos. Unfortunately they didn't have any in store for me to try on.


----------



## Gourmetgal

lalame said:


> I was finally able to try on a Teen and it fit super awkwardly on my shoulder. But then I see photos like this and it looks very comfy... wondering if it does come to slouch so that it's more comfortable to wear this way? Any experiences to share there, Teen owners?
> 
> (Instagram @jacqueline.isabelle)
> View attachment 5326121
> View attachment 5326122


That looks like a small unless this person is extremely petite.  The leather softens much faster than the classic intrecciato so the strap will flatten.  Personally, I think the Teen is an odd size for this shape bag, but then FWIW I also think the mini looks silly.


----------



## babypanda

lalame said:


> I was finally able to try on a Teen and it fit super awkwardly on my shoulder. But then I see photos like this and it looks very comfy... wondering if it does come to slouch so that it's more comfortable to wear this way? Any experiences to share there, Teen owners?
> 
> (Instagram @jacqueline.isabelle)
> View attachment 5326121
> View attachment 5326122


This does not look like the teen size. I would say this is a small Jodie


----------



## babypanda

lalame said:


> And just in case it helps anyone else, here's a photo of me wearing the Teen Jodie. I'm 5'4 and about size 6-8 US (I think - haven't even attempted number-sized clothing since I gave birth in Nov ). I like how she LOOKS but it was very awkward to wear over shoulder... you can tell my arm is extended out quite a bit, but that might have something to do with their padding and that it hasn't yet slouched. That's what I'm hoping... the Small size just seems so big in photos. Unfortunately they didn't have any in store for me to try on.
> 
> View attachment 5326183


The small size isn’t as big as it looks in pictures.


----------



## lalame

Wow, thanks for the correction. I am so confused... the small is such a chameleon visually. Honestly in those photos it looks like 2 different bags anyway but it may just be the angles.


----------



## indiaink

Back in the day, the OGs would tell you to put a couple of soup cans (unopened) in the bag and hang it from a doorknob. A few days later your bag will be well on its way to relaxing.

So, here’s an OG telling you that.


----------



## babypanda

lalame said:


> Wow, thanks for the correction. I am so confused... the small is such a chameleon visually. Honestly in those photos it looks like 2 different bags anyway but it may just be the angles.


Yes it definitely is the angle of the picture. Bags always look bigger than in real life. The mini Jodie for example is much smaller in reality than what appears in the pix.


----------



## lovemybags_g

lalame said:


> And just in case it helps anyone else, here's a photo of me wearing the Teen Jodie. I'm 5'4 and about size 6-8 US (I think - haven't even attempted number-sized clothing since I gave birth in Nov ). I like how she LOOKS but it was very awkward to wear over shoulder... you can tell my arm is extended out quite a bit, but that might have something to do with their padding and that it hasn't yet slouched. That's what I'm hoping... the Small size just seems so big in photos. Unfortunately they didn't have any in store for me to try on.
> 
> View attachment 5326183



I initially felt the same when I first took mine out. The strap is thicker than I expected, but after the first couple wear, maybe I've gotten used to it? - but it feels quite natural. I have been wearing it with a thick hoody, so that might have made it look like a tighter fit. I also found that wearing it with the knot in front felt better as the strap was less thick on that end.
I actually prefer the teen size. The mini is way too small for me, especially for everyday use.


----------



## lalame

lovemybags_g said:


> I initially felt the same when I first took mine out. The strap is thicker than I expected, but after the first couple wear, maybe I've gotten used to it? - but it feels quite natural. I have been wearing it with a thick hoody, so that might have made it look like a tighter fit. I also found that wearing it with the knot in front felt better as the strap was less thick on that end.
> I actually prefer the teen size. The mini is way too small for me, especially for everyday use.



I'd love to see a photo of you wearing it over shoulder now that you've owned it awhile!


----------



## south-of-france

I sent a suede Teen Jodie back in part because of the fit and I prefer smooth leather. Now that the light teal has become available, I‘ll report back when it arrives


----------



## lalame

south-of-france said:


> I sent a suede Teen Jodie back in part because of the fit and I prefer smooth leather. Now that the light teal has become available, I‘ll report back when it arrives



That's the one I'm considering too (or a small caramel)! I'm excited to see your review and comparison. I did try on the same suede Jodie you bought and while I loved the color and suede quality, I knew it wouldn't be for me since the texture made the shoulder wear even harder.


----------



## lovemybags_g

lalame said:


> I'd love to see a photo of you wearing it over shoulder now that you've owned it awhile!


took 2 quick pics. One with a long sleeve another with a bulkier hoody. Still quite comfortable over the shoulder.
Got it last Friday, so I’ve only used it over the weekend


----------



## lalame

lovemybags_g said:


> took 2 quick pics. One with a long sleeve another with a bulkier hoody. Still quite comfortable over the shoulder.
> Got it last Friday, so I’ve only used it over the weekend
> View attachment 5326834
> View attachment 5326835



This looks great on you! I like that tight look actually for a purse like this. Unfortunately I don't have thin arms as you do so I'm pretty sure I'd struggle with a teen now that I see this on you haha. Thanks so much for the pix.


----------



## south-of-france

lalame said:


> That's the one I'm considering too (or a small caramel)! I'm excited to see your review and comparison. I did try on the same suede Jodie you bought and while I loved the color and suede quality, I knew it wouldn't be for me since the texture made the shoulder wear even harder.



Hi, she‘s here and a keeper! I took a few casual pics for you. The smooth leather helps a lot to fit on the shoulder. There is enough room but with a thick down jacket in winter it would be a hand- or armheld bag. The color is so pretty too!


----------



## Evergreen602

south-of-france said:


> Hi, she‘s here and a keeper! I took a few casual pics for you. The smooth leather helps a lot to fit on the shoulder. There is enough room but with a thick down jacket in winter it would be a hand- or armheld bag. The color is so pretty too!


Wow that color is gorgeous on you!  Congratulations on your new beauty!


----------



## bagsareart

Has anyone found a “what’s in my bag” video on YouTube yet for the teen jodie? I’m not as concerned with the carry as what actually can fit in (before it gets over stuffed). I have been debating the two sizes for months now. I have a preorder in for the small but it hasn’t shipped yet and keeps getting delayed.


----------



## lovemybags_g

lalame said:


> This looks great on you! I like that tight look actually for a purse like this. Unfortunately I don't have thin arms as you do so I'm pretty sure I'd struggle with a teen now that I see this on you haha. Thanks so much for the pix.


Excited to see what you decide!


----------



## rose80

pinksky777 said:


> UPDATE!!! My SA just sent me these pics and guys... I’m in LOVE   I get why they changed the shape now, I actually much prefer the round (might not be the most favored opinion but lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4909840
> View attachment 4909841
> View attachment 4909842


Do you know the specific name of this green? It’s amazing!!


----------



## glitzgal97

hi ladies, I got my first bottega jodie (mini size) today!  There is a black mark - any ideas how to remove? Would this bother you all?  I got the very last one in this green so can't exchange for a different one unfortunately  

How are everybody else's Jodies holding up to marks/stains?


----------



## Young1987

bagsareart said:


> Has anyone found a “what’s in my bag” video on YouTube yet for the teen jodie? I’m not as concerned with the carry as what actually can fit in (before it gets over stuffed). I have been debating the two sizes for months now. I have a preorder in for the small but it hasn’t shipped yet and keeps getting delayed.








The Teen Jodie fits a ton! More than most big bags. You can see in the photos that even with all this stuff, there’s still space for a lot more. The first photo shows what it looks like with everything inside, not even close to looking overstuffed. This bag in suede is really special. Incredibly beautiful and luxurious…


----------



## strobe

glitzgal97 said:


> hi ladies, I got my first bottega jodie (mini size) today!  There is a black mark - any ideas how to remove? Would this bother you all?  I got the very last one in this green so can't exchange for a different one unfortunately
> 
> How are everybody else's Jodies holding up to marks/stains?
> View attachment 5334886


omg, this EXACT SAME thing happened on my parakeet mini jodie. as soon as i opened it from the box i saw it had a mark just like this. i was able to clean it off using a damp cloth, and i also used a white eraser on it too, rubbing in circles lightly. it looks visually much better now, but some of the color definitely lifted. if i get the area damp, it gets darker on the part where the dye lifted because more of the leather is exposed. but it's really not noticeable now when it's dry so i'm fine with it. i think i may get it touched up later by a cobbler who can paint/redye it, but they might not even be able to tell where it is because the mark is so faint now so im trying to just ignore it lol. you could just leave it alone too if it's not noticeable as an alternative to what i did with mine.

so annoying that this happens on the bags. i was upset and bothered at first but at least there's some hope!


----------



## Km2181

Does anyone know if the teen size will be coming out in white? I’ve been trying to find the small size in white but it’s sold out.


----------



## babypanda

strobe said:


> omg, this EXACT SAME thing happened on my parakeet mini jodie. as soon as i opened it from the box i saw it had a mark just like this. i was able to clean it off using a damp cloth, and i also used a white eraser on it too, rubbing in circles lightly. it looks visually much better now, but some of the color definitely lifted. if i get the area damp, it gets darker on the part where the dye lifted because more of the leather is exposed. but it's really not noticeable now when it's dry so i'm fine with it. i think i may get it touched up later by a cobbler who can paint/redye it, but they might not even be able to tell where it is because the mark is so faint now so im trying to just ignore it lol. you could just leave it alone too if it's not noticeable as an alternative to what i did with mine.
> 
> so annoying that this happens on the bags. i was upset and bothered at first but at least there's some hope!


Bottega Veneta can service the bag for you. I would let them touch it up since they’re the only ones who can get the same color


----------



## strobe

babypanda said:


> Bottega Veneta can service the bag for you. I would let them touch it up since they’re the only ones who can get the same color


hmm, that's a good point. in my experience having the designer house service your bag can take a really long time and sometimes doesn't yield good results... and also, sometimes they refuse to even take it in. i just don't have a ton of trust in the brands themselves tbqh. also i'm confident that my cobbler would be able to blend a great match for the dye. but again, anyone who tries to repair the bag might not even be able to see the spot so im not too worried haha


----------



## glitzgal97

strobe said:


> omg, this EXACT SAME thing happened on my parakeet mini jodie. as soon as i opened it from the box i saw it had a mark just like this. i was able to clean it off using a damp cloth, and i also used a white eraser on it too, rubbing in circles lightly. it looks visually much better now, but some of the color definitely lifted. if i get the area damp, it gets darker on the part where the dye lifted because more of the leather is exposed. but it's really not noticeable now when it's dry so i'm fine with it. i think i may get it touched up later by a cobbler who can paint/redye it, but they might not even be able to tell where it is because the mark is so faint now so im trying to just ignore it lol. you could just leave it alone too if it's not noticeable as an alternative to what i did with mine.
> 
> so annoying that this happens on the bags. i was upset and bothered at first but at least there's some hope!


thanks!!! Ugh I will just pretend I don't see it or turn the bag around hahahaha


----------



## rose80

If anyone is on the hunt for a parakeet mini jodie…even w import taxes and delivery, this is a great deal compared to most sites - $1650 to start.


			https://www.selfridges.com/US/en/cat/bottega-veneta-the-mini-jodie-intrecciato-leather-hobo-bag_R03785407/
		

 I don’t THINK the bag is any different or a prior version, but someone else may be able to tell for sure.


I have ordered from selfridges to the US before and it’s legit!


----------



## gagabag

Is the small jodie closer to the medium or large size older veneta?


----------



## babypanda

gagabag said:


> Is the small jodie closer to the medium or large size older veneta?


It's in between the 2. I have the old medium Veneta and my small Jodie is slightly bigger
The old Veneta sits more flat and the handle drop is smaller than on the Jodie.  I posted pictures of the 2 side by side somewhere on this thread (page 8)


----------



## gagabag

babypanda said:


> It's in between the 2. I have the old medium Veneta and my small Jodie is slightly bigger
> The old Veneta sits more flat and the handle drop is smaller than on the Jodie.  I posted pictures of the 2 side by side somewhere on this thread (page 8)


Thanks dear! I remember seeing it somewhere but can’t remember where. It’s great then if it’s between medium & large!


----------



## Sydneysid3r

lovemybags_g said:


> So excited! My first BV just arrived! The teen jodie in caramel.
> Sharing some pics and placed it next to my Fendi By the Way for reference.



How are you liking the Teen Jodie? I am tossing up between the Small and the Teen (I would love to get both but can only afford one unfortunately)


----------



## bagsareart

FYI for any Canadians looking for a small. Holt Renfrew is getting a shipment of the small size in this week (Vancouver) and I believe Toronto received theirs on Friday.


----------



## pursegirlatx

My medium (size smaller than the maxi) Jodie arrived yesterday. It was love immediately! I saw the almond in store and was concerned with color transfer but loved the color. Anyone with almond had color transfer? I wear a lot of jeans.


----------



## Kookiliz

rose80 said:


> If anyone is on the hunt for a parakeet mini jodie…even w import taxes and delivery, this is a great deal compared to most sites - $1650 to start.
> 
> 
> https://www.selfridges.com/US/en/cat/bottega-veneta-the-mini-jodie-intrecciato-leather-hobo-bag_R03785407/
> 
> 
> I don’t THINK the bag is any different or a prior version, but someone else may be able to tell for sure.
> 
> 
> I have ordered from selfridges to the US before and it’s legit!



Wow I wonder why it’s that price, on the UK site it’s £1710 which is normal!
For anyone concerned, Selfridges is fully legit, it’s one of our department stores like Saks, Neiman Marcus etc as we don’t have those here. 
If we want to shop luxury in a real store, Selfridges or Harrods are the key ones


----------



## south-of-france

^Taxes are added in the cart


----------



## Gourmetgal

pursegirlatx said:


> My medium (size smaller than the maxi) Jodie arrived yesterday. It was love immediately! I saw the almond in store and was concerned with color transfer but loved the color. Anyone with almond had color transfer? I wear a lot of jeans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5339086


Would love to see modeling shots!


----------



## rose80

Kookiliz said:


> Wow I wonder why it’s that price, on the UK site it’s £1710 which is normal!
> For anyone concerned, Selfridges is fully legit, it’s one of our department stores like Saks, Neiman Marcus etc as we don’t have those here.
> If we want to shop luxury in a real store, Selfridges or Harrods are the key ones


I have no idea, but I ordered it lol. About $450-500 less than the going price at bergdorf’s w tax!


----------



## rose80

south-of-france said:


> ^Taxes are added in the cart


Yes, even w taxes and shipping, it’s $400+ under comparable stores in the US. (I am in the US). No other colors had such a low price.


----------



## rose80

Gourmetgal said:


> Would love to see modeling shots!


Almond has been ok so far! To be fair, my darkest jeans have been worn and washed many times so that could help.


----------



## sabisme

Hey everyone! Please help me to make a decision. I started buying designer bags recently and really want to spend my money on something that is going to last and not just be a trendy IT bag, I got Saint Laurent Le 5 a 7 in white color and I also want to get another designer bag in black or nude and I reeeeeally love Jodie. Do you think it will last in the next few years? Because I see everyone wearing it now. Would you recommend getting it in black or caramel/almond? Thanks!!! XOXO


----------



## Gourmetgal

Camel and black would be more classic.  Not sure this bag will be classic - certainly not as classic as the original and updated Veneta.


----------



## Evergreen602

sabisme said:


> Hey everyone! Please help me to make a decision. I started buying designer bags recently and really want to spend my money on something that is going to last and not just be a trendy IT bag, I got Saint Laurent Le 5 a 7 in white color and I also want to get another designer bag in black or nude and I reeeeeally love Jodie. Do you think it will last in the next few years? Because I see everyone wearing it now. Would you recommend getting it in black or caramel/almond? Thanks!!! XOXO


I hear a lot of people call the Jodie a trend bag, even an "it" bag on occasion.  While I do think its popularity will fade over time, I also think the Jodie will become known as one of the classics of Daniel Lee's short tenure.  What's most important is to consider styles you like and wear consistently, regardless of current trends.  Fashion is ever evolving, and there will always be a new bag style designed to make us open our wallets.  Wear what you love regardless of that.

Something to note - Bottega Veneta is known for low resale value.  If you buy brand new, don't expect your purchase to hold its value, except maybe while it is still a trending style.  My guess is the Jodie will be much less expensive on the pre-loved market in a couple of years.  I don't know if that matter when you buy with the intention to keep your bag for years, and wear it regularly.


----------



## sabisme

Evergreen602 said:


> I hear a lot of people call the Jodie a trend bag, even an "it" bag on occasion.  While I do think its popularity will fade over time, I also think the Jodie will become known as one of the classics of Daniel Lee's short tenure.  What's most important is to consider styles you like and wear consistently, regardless of current trends.  Fashion is ever evolving, and there will always be a new bag style designed to make us open our wallets.  Wear what you love regardless of that.
> 
> Something to note - Bottega Veneta is known for low resale value.  If you buy brand new, don't expect your purchase to hold its value, except maybe while it is still a trending style.  My guess is the Jodie will be much less expensive on the pre-loved market in a couple of years.  I don't know if that matter when you buy with the intention to keep your bag for years, and wear it regularly.



Thank u for your reply! yes, I do agree that wearing smth that you really like is more important than just because that thing is trendy. Although low resale value as you mentioned puts me a little off this purchase. Maybe you have suggestions for a newly launched bag with the potential to become a classic in your mind? I know Chanel and LV bags make a good investment, but I  do not really like their bags and cannot afford most of them.


----------



## Evergreen602

sabisme said:


> Thank u for your reply! yes, I do agree that wearing smth that you really like is more important than just because that thing is trendy. Although low resale value as you mentioned puts me a little off this purchase. Maybe you have suggestions for a newly launched bag with the potential to become a classic in your mind? I know Chanel and LV bags make a good investment, but I  do not really like their bags and cannot afford most of them.


Well, getting into the value of various bags and brands on the resale market could be its own thread.  The only brands I've known to retain their value are Hermes, Chanel, and some LV (not all).

With BV, you're likely to take a loss if you sell your bag.  There are two ways to minimize your future loss when purchasing BV.  One is to buy brand new, but sell just before the hype on the bag starts to fade.  The other is to buy on the secondary market after the hype has died down, use and enjoy for as long as you like, then sell when you decide the bag no longer serves you well.  With either of these options, you will still take a loss, but you will keep it to a minimum.  That's because when you sell, retailers of these pre-loved goods take a sizeable percentage of the sale price as their commission, or they offer you a price that is significantly lower than their list price.

Therefore, I buy my BV with the intention to wear it regularly and enjoy for many years.  They are beautiful, well crafted bags.  Not only that, but you can find some beautiful, classic styles on the secondary market at 60-70% off the retail price.  So I buy pre-loved as often as I buy new. 

Regarding newer bags, it's difficult to tell how long the trend will last on certain bags.  I think you will encounter a loss selling most bags on the secondary market.  It just seems more pronounced with BV.


----------



## Gourmetgal

sabisme said:


> Thank u for your reply! yes, I do agree that wearing smth that you really like is more important than just because that thing is trendy. Although low resale value as you mentioned puts me a little off this purchase. Maybe you have suggestions for a newly launched bag with the potential to become a classic in your mind? I know Chanel and LV bags make a good investment, but I  do not really like their bags and cannot afford most of them.


If it’s a classic then you probably won’t “need” to resell so resale value becomes a moot point. With Bottega, the Veneta, Knot and Cabat are the main classics and to me the selling point is the quality and workmanship and lack of logos.


----------



## lovemybags_g

Sydneysid3r said:


> How are you liking the Teen Jodie? I am tossing up between the Small and the Teen (I would love to get both but can only afford one unfortunately)


Love it! It's easy to wear with casual and an evening out kind of bag. The bonus is that it's small enough to hold but it can also be worn on my shoulder (I always need that option for any bag I get). 
I usually just have my wallet, keys, a small pochette, phone, and card holder in it, but there's still room to put more in.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Lavender or Grape mini - which one should I keep?

I have a dilemma because I really wanted the Parakeet but thought I'd try these purples first (they were selling out) and either choose between them or send both back and get the Parakeet.
But both are lovely! The Grape because it's discreet and practical and the Lavender because it's different (for me) and it's a gorgeous shade. I'm surprised at how much I like the Lavender - it seems to glow. Grape has gold HW and Lavender has silver.

I still want the Parakeet at some point and much as I like them three mini Jodies is too many (... isn't it??? ). I'm not a girly girl and almost never buy or wear pastel bags, apart from my mint green Loewe Puzzle which is an old favourite. After black, grey and tan bags I mostly wear green (my fave) and purples. The Grape would probably be on high rotation, the Lavender more of an occasional bag.

So, what do you think?


----------



## south-of-france

I would get Parakeet as you mainly seem to like green.


----------



## fashion16

I love the grape. So deep and rich …plus I love the gold HW


----------



## Evergreen602

Straight-Laced said:


> Lavender or Grape mini - which one should I keep?
> 
> I have a dilemma because I really wanted the Parakeet but thought I'd try these purples first (they were selling out) and either choose between them or send both back and get the Parakeet.
> But both are lovely! The Grape because it's discreet and practical and the Lavender because it's different (for me) and it's a gorgeous shade. I'm surprised at how much I like the Lavender - it seems to glow. Grape has gold HW and Lavender has silver.
> 
> I still want the Parakeet at some point and much as I like them three mini Jodies is too many (... isn't it??? ). I'm not a girly girl and almost never buy or wear pastel bags, apart from my mint green Loewe Puzzle which is an old favourite. After black, grey and tan bags I mostly wear green (my fave) and purples. The Grape would probably be on high rotation, the Lavender more of an occasional bag.
> 
> So, what do you think?
> 
> View attachment 5346562
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346556
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5346557


I would probably keep the Grape because it's a beautiful Fall/Winter shade.  Parakeet and Lavender seem better suited for Spring/Summer.  I would order Parakeet and compare with Lavender against your wardrobe.  Keep the one that seems most flattering on you.  If you love both, consider how much you will use this bag style.  If you will carry it often, then I don't see a problem with having three in different colors.  I have three of the Cervo Medium Tote, and I rotate them consistently.


----------



## Straight-Laced

Evergreen602 said:


> I would probably keep the Grape because it's a beautiful Fall/Winter shade.  Parakeet and Lavender seem better suited for Spring/Summer.  I would order Parakeet and compare with Lavender against your wardrobe.  Keep the one that seems most flattering on you.  If you love both, consider how much you will use this bag style.  If you will carry it often, then I don't see a problem with having three in different colors.  I have three of the Cervo Medium Tote, and I rotate them consistently.


Thank you! Thinking about it I could see myself using the Grape all year, with natural tan sandals and white in Summer, and great with blue denim.  The Lavender is fun with some of my casual coloured stone jewellery (rose amethyst and purple opal, lilac moonstone etc - unusually I was wearing some of it when the Lavender bag was delivered) and it could be a great light purple pop against my darker outfits.
I could see myself reaching for both these colours depending on my clothes/jewellery and the occasion. Practical mini bags like the Jodie definitely work for me these days - love them! 

So today I'm kind of leaning towards keeping both and getting the Parakeet (which I know would work because I've seen it in real life) at a later time.


----------



## Gourmetgal

Straight-Laced said:


> Thank you! Thinking about it I could see myself using the Grape all year, with natural tan sandals and white in Summer, and great with blue denim.  The Lavender is fun with some of my casual coloured stone jewellery (rose amethyst and purple opal, lilac moonstone etc - unusually I was wearing some of it when the Lavender bag was delivered) and it could be a great light purple pop against my darker outfits.
> I could see myself reaching for both these colours depending on my clothes/jewellery and the occasion. Practical mini bags like the Jodie definitely work for me these days - love them!
> 
> So today I'm kind of leaning towards keeping both and getting the Parakeet (which I know would work because I've seen it in real life) at a later time.


Other than black and brown most BV colors change seasonally so keep in mind all three of these colors may be gone by year end or if you’re lucky on sale!  But if you really love a color don’t wait too long.


----------



## Sydneysid3r

Has anyone bought from Vestaire? Saw a listing for Teen Jodie Caramel around 40% less than RRP. Seller is from Romania and has positive feedback - but maybe too good to be true?


----------



## Saturday14

Sydneysid3r said:


> Has anyone bought from Vestaire? Saw a listing for Teen Jodie Caramel around 40% less than RRP. Seller is from Romania and has positive feedback - but maybe too good to be true?



I'm a frequent and expert seller on VC and as a seller, I've had largely positive experiences. If her status is also expert or at least trusted, then that's _somewhat_ good sign but I would advise to use the chat function on her profile (I'm not sure if buyer / seller direct chat is available to everyone) and ask as many direct questions as you like to be 100% sure on the product. If she's fast and clear at responding and happy to go into lots of detail, then that's also a good sign that she is a legitimate seller. Alternatively, you could also comment under the item as this is public, ask for specific images etc, and pay close attention to how responsive she is and willing she is to help. Some never bother to write back or if they do, it's very short and the tone is off. That's a red flag to me. 

There's a specific thread on buying experiences on VC here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/vestiaire-collective-experiences.770874/page-275

You will notice that the most recent communication around the topic isn't encouraging, and could be off-putting. The earlier discussion was positive as the business had just launched and so much has changed (for the worse) since then. But there are still good sellers out there too (like me )!!

40% less of retail value is an awful lot so I see why you're a little suspicious. Really depends on it's condition. If you like, share the link to the product on the VC forum and we can help assess?


----------



## caramello

Does anyone know if the Mini Jodie will come in a light lilac colour in leather? I've seen it in suede but I think that suede might not stand the test of time with this bag.. but the colour is really beautiful


----------



## Sydneysid3r

Saturday14 said:


> I'm a frequent and expert seller on VC and as a seller, I've had largely positive experiences. If her status is also expert or at least trusted, then that's _somewhat_ good sign but I would advise to use the chat function on her profile (I'm not sure if buyer / seller direct chat is available to everyone) and ask as many direct questions as you like to be 100% sure on the product. If she's fast and clear at responding and happy to go into lots of detail, then that's also a good sign that she is a legitimate seller. Alternatively, you could also comment under the item as this is public, ask for specific images etc, and pay close attention to how responsive she is and willing she is to help. Some never bother to write back or if they do, it's very short and the tone is off. That's a red flag to me.
> 
> There's a specific thread on buying experiences on VC here: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/vestiaire-collective-experiences.770874/page-275
> 
> You will notice that the most recent communication around the topic isn't encouraging, and could be off-putting. The earlier discussion was positive as the business had just launched and so much has changed (for the worse) since then. But there are still good sellers out there too (like me )!!
> 
> 40% less of retail value is an awful lot so I see why you're a little suspicious. Really depends on it's condition. If you like, share the link to the product on the VC forum and we can help assess?



Thanks for the detailed insight! I've been a long-time lurker on VC but have never purchased anything. I also had a look at the VC thread you shared - the VC authentication service and them missing to identify counterfeit items is very concerning. 

This is the link to the BV Teen jodie bag I'm looking at: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...r-jodie-bottega-veneta-handbag-21553130.shtml 

I've had a few chats with the seller. He seems fine, very friendly and forthcoming. I did ask about why it's priced way below RRP and it's apparently because he doesn't have a receipt and since he's a reseller, he buys items in bulk and gets a discount? Not exactly convinced it's how it works for luxury items, but what do I know...


----------



## lovemybags_g

If anyone is looking for the Teen Jodie, FarFetched has the beige going for about $2900








						Bottega Veneta Jodie Intrecciato Tote Bag - Farfetch
					

Shop Bottega Veneta Jodie Intrecciato tote bag




					www.farfetch.com
				



I've bought from FarFetched before and had great experience with them.


----------



## Saturday14

Sydneysid3r said:


> Thanks for the detailed insight! I've been a long-time lurker on VC but have never purchased anything. I also had a look at the VC thread you shared - the VC authentication service and them missing to identify counterfeit items is very concerning.
> 
> This is the link to the BV Teen jodie bag I'm looking at: https://www.vestiairecollective.com...r-jodie-bottega-veneta-handbag-21553130.shtml
> 
> I've had a few chats with the seller. He seems fine, very friendly and forthcoming. I did ask about why it's priced way below RRP and it's apparently because he doesn't have a receipt and since he's a reseller, he buys items in bulk and gets a discount? Not exactly convinced it's how it works for luxury items, but what do I know...



Thank you for the link! Looking at the product itself it looks good from the images alone but it's curious that we never see the zip branding in any of the Jodies he's listed. The thing with BV, is that the minimalism that we love, is also its downfall in that it can easily be imitated so well. Unfortunately, the only way of really knowing if it's real, is by touching and smelling the leather and comparing side-by-side with the real thing. Purchasing sort-of-blind for a pre-loved item has its drawbacks in that by the time it physically reaches your hands - and your intuition tells you something is off - there is very little you can do about it once it's been "accepted" by VC. If you decide to take the risk, then I would strongly advise that you purchase with PayPal as you will have more rights that way.

My personal opinion here is that the seller seems fishy to the say the least... why and how is he able to "buy in bulk" for luxury items? Having reviewed his sold pieces I can see that he's listed (and successfully sold) several Bottegas all in its brand packaging including the suspicious looking plastic with product info that none of us would see beyond a stockroom. 

For a guy, he seems to own a lot of womenswear, too. Lots of Manolos, etc. Where is he getting this stuff from? 

There's so much theft around and I know of many cases where people make a living by stealing and selling! 

It's also v interesting that he's managed to sell quite a number of items since he joined in January. Legitimate, genuine, everyday people tend to sell that amount every 6months to a year. When looking at profiles it's more encouraging when the seller has maximum one of each style, and not duplicates. This seller has duplicates of the same style. 

I think it's safer to look for a less-suspicious seller is my honest gut feeling. Especially knowing how many dramas there are around VC's authentication process or lack thereof.


----------



## couturequeen

Miss Spaghetti out shopping


----------



## jessilou

couturequeen said:


> Miss Spaghetti out shopping
> 
> View attachment 5353491


Why is this the coolest bag I've ever seen!?


----------



## PF2010

Hi Everyone, newbie to the BV world as I mostly play over in the LV forum but I’ve taken notice of the Jodie. Would anyone know what colors may be coming out for spring/summer in the Jodie that is one size up from the teen? I’ve been to the website and see it in black, caramel, brown, raisin and a blush. Thanks!!


----------



## fashion16

In the mini Jodie, what do you think is a more versatile pop of color, parakeet or kiwi?


----------



## south-of-france

For me Parakeet


----------



## fashion16

rose80 said:


> I have no idea, but I ordered it lol. About $450-500 less than the going price at bergdorf’s w tax!



did your Jodie arrive? How are you liking it?

rakuten was offering 9% cash back so I bought the mini Jodie in parakeet from selfridges using rakuten so that’s an extra 167.00 from the already low price. Just wondering if the color will be obnoxiously bright…..


----------



## rose80

fashion16 said:


> did your Jodie arrive? How are you liking it?
> 
> rakuten was offering 9% cash back so I bought the mini Jodie in parakeet from selfridges using rakuten so that’s an extra 167.00 from the already low price. Just wondering if the color will be obnoxiously bright…..


Yes that’s what I did too!! I personally love it. It’s not neon, it’s rich and bright. I’ve been using the almond one I have bc I’ve been wearing colors more compatible w that, but I will be reaching for the parakeet to wear w black during the warm months. (I’m sure other colors and outfits too, that’s just immediately coming to mind!).


----------



## rose80

Has anyone seen this in person?! How cool! https://www.bottegaveneta.com/en-us/mini-jodie-chlorophyll-651876V1W803530.html


----------



## Aman27

rose80 said:


> Has anyone seen this in person?! How cool! https://www.bottegaveneta.com/en-us/mini-jodie-chlorophyll-651876V1W803530.html


Sooo cool - can’t wait to see it irl!!!
It is stunning!!!


----------



## Cashmere87

Hi  
I need your guys opinion. I am thinking about getting a mini jodie bag. Would you consider this bag to be classic or a trendy bag? 
Thank you.


----------



## Evergreen602

Cashmere87 said:


> Hi
> I need your guys opinion. I am thinking about getting a mini jodie bag. Would you consider this bag to be classic or a trendy bag?
> Thank you.


Personally, I think the mini size of the Jodie is somewhat trendy.  Maybe it's social media, but it seems pretty saturated right now.  I will be more curious to see how popular the mini Jodie remains when some of the "New Bottega" hype fades.  The complaints I hear about the mini Jodie are that it holds very little, and it's difficult to open/close and access the contents.  So we may see a glut of them on the preloved market in the next few years (good if your prefer to spend less).  Overall, I think the teen and small Jodie sizes are more practical, and will probably have greater longevity in people's closets.

However, don't let my opinion or anyone else's discourage you from getting the bag if you really love it.  Perhaps the more important factors to consider are:

What purpose will this bag serve in your wardrobe?  The color you are considering may also play a role.
How often do you see yourself reaching for the mini Jodie?  Cost per wear may be a consideration.
How well will a handheld mini bag function with your lifestyle and wardrobe?  If you have a history with other mini handheld bags, and know they work for you, then trendiness may not matter.
I tend to buy what I love regardless of trends.  I prefer to determine what works for me, and not the whims of the fashion industry.  However, I also try to envision if I will love the bag for years to come.  If I think I will only love it for a season or two, then I may look at a similar option that is less expensive, or just skip it.


----------



## Jen123

Hi everyone! I live in the US and have been wanting the caramel mini Jodie. Has anyone seen it slightly discounted anywhere?


----------



## elizapav

FWIW for anyone looking for mini Jodies, Nordstrom had a restock of mini Jodies online (lots of colors- black/gold, black/silver, parakeet, raintree, caramel, bliss washed, teal washed, peachy, and white).

not discounted @Jen123 but did want to mention the caramels are listed as “only a few left”


----------



## lalame

Jen123 said:


> Hi everyone! I live in the US and have been wanting the caramel mini Jodie. Has anyone seen it slightly discounted anywhere?



Not _exactly_ discounted but Saks now has a gift card promo where if you spend $2k you get a $450 gift card. Jodies apply!!! This is the only time I have ever seen BV apply for any of these types of promos and it's really tempting to me too.


----------



## indiaink

rose80 said:


> Has anyone seen this in person?! How cool! https://www.bottegaveneta.com/en-us/mini-jodie-chlorophyll-651876V1W803530.html


----------



## KabiOsi

Thank You, That code is rare for Jodie... I have searched high and low...I just pulled the trigger when I saw your posting. 



lalame said:


> Not _exactly_ discounted but Saks now has a gift card promo where if you spend $2k you get a $450 gift card. Jodies apply!!! This is the only time I have ever seen BV apply for any of these types of promos and it's really tempting to me too.


----------



## Evergreen602

rose80 said:


> Has anyone seen this in person?! How cool! https://www.bottegaveneta.com/en-us/mini-jodie-chlorophyll-651876V1W803530.html


Cassie Thorpe recently revealed this bag on her YouTube channel.


----------



## indiaink

Evergreen602 said:


> Cassie Thorpe recently revealed this bag on her YouTube channel.



I love this woman. Heck, “I” want this bag now.


----------



## Evergreen602

indiaink said:


> I love this woman. Heck, “I” want this bag now.


I knew going into it she had a thing for green bags (like me).  She kind of makes me want it too!  LOL


----------



## Evergreen602

Well I somehow got sucked into watching another Cassie Thorpe video, this one a luxury shopping vlog at Heathrow.  The BV store there had some items that are part of a Ramadan capsule collection.  The leathers are all intrecciato craque metallic.  The capsule includes Mini Jodies, the Mini Loop and the Mini Pouch.  I'll post an article about it over in the chat thread, but here are photos of the Mini Jodies.



Cassie tries on the green version in this video.  She walks into the BV store around the 8:30 mark.


----------



## Icygrl

Evergreen602 said:


> Well I somehow got sucked into watching another Cassie Thorpe video, this one a luxury shopping vlog at Heathrow.  The BV store there had some items that are part of a Ramadan capsule collection.  The leathers are all intrecciato craque metallic.  The capsule includes Mini Jodies, the Mini Loop and the Mini Pouch.  I'll post an article about it over in the chat thread, but here are photos of the Mini Jodies.
> View attachment 5384752
> 
> 
> Cassie tries on the green version in this video.  She walks into the BV store around the 8:30 mark.




Hahaha I'm the same way -- love greens + pinks. I also saw her unbox the chlorophyll mini jodie and can't stop thinking about it now


----------



## Evergreen602

Icygrl said:


> Hahaha I'm the same way -- love greens + pinks. I also saw her unbox the chlorophyll mini jodie and can't stop thinking about it now


I gravitate towards green and red bags for my pop of color.  My closet may start to look a lot like Christmas if I'm not careful.


----------



## elizapav

Updated to share: 

I purchased a white mini Jodie from Nordstrom after I posted this and when I received it, the bag was tagged with a lower price, pre-price increase, and Nordstrom honored the tag… so it’s almost as if I got it on sale! It looks or in just like new shape if it was a return.

(I don’t work or have a relationship for Nordstrom but I am a fan of their customer service).

Perhaps some TPFer will also have luck so I wanted to share. I saw older season colors like Raintree, Cinnabar and Dark Red. 



elizapav said:


> FWIW for anyone looking for mini Jodies, Nordstrom had a restock of mini Jodies online (lots of colors- black/gold, black/silver, parakeet, raintree, caramel, bliss washed, teal washed, peachy, and white).
> 
> not discounted @Jen123 but did want to mention the caramels are listed as “only a few left”


----------



## JavaJo

Got the Teen Jodie in Parakeet for my Mom for her birthday (and Mother’s Day)… pictured here with my OG Mini Jodie…. Mother-and-Daughter duo


----------



## Mirisaa

JavaJo said:


> Got the Teen Jodie in Parakeet for my Mom for her birthday (and Mother’s Day)… pictured here with my OG Mini Jodie…. Mother-and-Daughter duo
> View attachment 5386563


Beautiful colors!


----------



## batonrouge

Hi everyone, sorry if someone already answered this question but whats the difference between almond and porridge. They look so similar on the website. Would love a side by side. I am looking for a natural beige. And does anyone know if they will bring out new colors in the small or medium Jodie? Thanks!


----------



## BV_newbie

Does anyone know around what time the BV bags started to use NFC tags instead of serial numbers in the bag? I couldn't find the info anywhere online, but a couple youtube reviews had the NFC code pop up on the phone


----------



## cmln

Is a price increase coming in US? Nordstrom has the mini Jodie listed for $2350 https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5779882


----------



## lalame

cmln said:


> Is a price increase coming in US? Nordstrom has the mini Jodie listed for $2350 https://www.nordstrom.com/s/5779882


We were just talking about this in the chat forum! I think so


----------



## Jen123

elizapav said:


> Updated to share:
> 
> I purchased a white mini Jodie from Nordstrom after I posted this and when I received it, the bag was tagged with a lower price, pre-price increase, and Nordstrom honored the tag… so it’s almost as if I got it on sale! It looks or in just like new shape if it was a return.
> 
> (I don’t work or have a relationship for Nordstrom but I am a fan of their customer service).
> 
> Perhaps some TPFer will also have luck so I wanted to share. I saw older season colors like Raintree, Cinnabar and Dark Red.


Wow that is awesome!!! I am now really torn between bliss and caramel so I haven't pulled the trigger yet. Love caramel because it's carefree and year round. But I don't have anything like bliss and think it would be pretty easy to match everything! Just a little afraid about the dirt factor. Why is this bag the hardest bag ever to pick out a color?! I have never struggled like this because I want them all haha! Someone tell me what to do


----------



## serah96

Jen123 said:


> Wow that is awesome!!! I am now really torn between bliss and caramel so I haven't pulled the trigger yet. Love caramel because it's carefree and year round. But I don't have anything like bliss and think it would be pretty easy to match everything! Just a little afraid about the dirt factor. Why is this bag the hardest bag ever to pick out a color?! I have never struggled like this because I want them all haha! Someone tell me what to do


Get whatever makes your heart happy. I have the caramel teen Jodie and sadly the colour does show darkening easily, either from colour transfer or from dirt. Mine has darkened around the edges of the woven leather, especially on the knot and I baby my bags a lot.


----------



## Jen123

serah96 said:


> Get whatever makes your heart happy. I have the caramel teen Jodie and sadly the colour does show darkening easily, either from colour transfer or from dirt. Mine has darkened around the edges of the woven leather, especially on the knot and I baby my bags a lot.


Okay that really worries me about bliss then!! Maybe darker colors are the way to go in this bag. I bought a grey large hobo a decade ago and although I don't see changes to the color, the edges have worn on it pretty quick even though I don't use it a ton.


----------



## serah96

Jen123 said:


> Okay that really worries me about bliss then!! Maybe darker colors are the way to go in this bag. I bought a grey large hobo a decade ago and although I don't see changes to the color, the edges have worn on it pretty quick even though I don't use it a ton.


Yeah the edges on my black teen jodie look quite worn too but as its all black I still think it looks great. I would be interested to hear what wear and tear other Jodie owners have experienced. As well as any care or cleaning tips for the raw edges of the woven leather.


----------



## Fwalker

Teen jodie in acid kiwi is showing this price (instead of $2900) on farfetch. All other colors show the $2900 price


----------



## elizapav

serah96 said:


> Yeah the edges on my black teen jodie look quite worn too but as its all black I still think it looks great. I would be interested to hear what wear and tear other Jodie owners have experienced. As well as any care or cleaning tips for the raw edges of the woven leather.



oh, sorry to hear this @serah96!! I haven’t used my Jodies enough yet to comment. Will see what others write. (I have a smooth pouch in an off-white from years ago that gets a fair amount of use and still looks like new) sounds like the carry style and maybe the weaving are factor/s? Too bad.


----------



## gagabag

I haven’t had issues with mine - mini bordeaux I got in 2020


----------



## lalame

I was debating between a small and teen, and now I'm more interested in the mini (go figure)!! One of my friends said she thought it might be impractical for a new mom like me so I wanted to get your opinion. Pre-baby I usually wore mini crossbody bags and I have many but I find they're so finicky now because I'm constantly taking it on/off over my head to get in and out of car, adjusting it every time it falls forward while I bend over, having to maneuver it to squeeze between cars to put my daughter in car seat, etc. Whereas the mini Jodie seems like you can wear it as a bracelet, so kind of hands-free; easily set it down and pick it up; and small/squishy enough that you don't have to adjust when carrying child. Bonus is i could easily put it in a backpack/tote on plane travel days.

What do you think?? Am I overlooking something?


----------



## Litsa

lalame said:


> I was debating between a small and teen, and now I'm more interested in the mini (go figure)!! One of my friends said she thought it might be impractical for a new mom like me so I wanted to get your opinion. Pre-baby I usually wore mini crossbody bags and I have many but I find they're so finicky now because I'm constantly taking it on/off over my head to get in and out of car, adjusting it every time it falls forward while I bend over, having to maneuver it to squeeze between cars to put my daughter in car seat, etc. Whereas the mini Jodie seems like you can wear it as a bracelet, so kind of hands-free; easily set it down and pick it up; and small/squishy enough that you don't have to adjust when carrying child. Bonus is i could easily put it in a backpack/tote on plane travel days.
> 
> What do you think?? Am I overlooking something?
> 
> View attachment 5397408


I just ordered the mini in grape and am waiting for it. When I tried the mini Jodie in store and put all my items in it, I thought it was still lightweight. I think it could work if you have kids to wear it a little higher on your arm similar to your pic. It should still be pretty comfortable.


----------



## annie9999

I bought the teen- I carry too much for the mini plus easier to zip and unzip.


----------



## south-of-france

Does anyone have the tangerine color?


----------



## Sydneysid3r

Does anyone know if they are coming out with new colours for the Teen Jodie? I want the Teen in Fondant!


----------



## cmln

lalame said:


> I was debating between a small and teen, and now I'm more interested in the mini (go figure)!! One of my friends said she thought it might be impractical for a new mom like me so I wanted to get your opinion. Pre-baby I usually wore mini crossbody bags and I have many but I find they're so finicky now because I'm constantly taking it on/off over my head to get in and out of car, adjusting it every time it falls forward while I bend over, having to maneuver it to squeeze between cars to put my daughter in car seat, etc. Whereas the mini Jodie seems like you can wear it as a bracelet, so kind of hands-free; easily set it down and pick it up; and small/squishy enough that you don't have to adjust when carrying child. Bonus is i could easily put it in a backpack/tote on plane travel days.
> 
> What do you think?? Am I overlooking something?
> 
> View attachment 5397408


I feel like small would be more practical since it would fit nicely under your arm. As much as a like the look of a mini, I keep pondering how practical it’d be- seems like it would be kind of annoying to have to worry about it all the time and have to keep making sure it’s safe. For example, what if it falls off when you’re trying to put baby in the car?? Or when baby starts walking and you have to hold their hand, where would the bag go? Maybe on the other hand… lol


----------



## lalame

cmln said:


> I feel like small would be more practical since it would fit nicely under your arm. As much as a like the look of a mini, I keep pondering how practical it’d be- seems like it would be kind of annoying to have to worry about it all the time and have to keep making sure it’s safe. For example, what if it falls off when you’re trying to put baby in the car?? Or when baby starts walking and you have to hold their hand, where would the bag go? Maybe on the other hand… lol



Hmm I would think just wearing it around my wrist in those situations... I'm not one to hand carry bags unless it's a quick transition moment like carrying it in one hand while opening the car door. So my master plan depends on being able to wear it around my wrist securely!


----------



## lalame

If anyone is still thinking of a Jodie, Neiman is including BV in their current gift card event (really rare for Neiman). That plus the 10% cash back from Rakuten should save some $$. Unfortunately Neiman has already raised their BV pricing, ahead of many other retailers.


----------



## Litsa

Does anyone have the mini jodie in grape? i love the style of the bag but worried about a lighter color showing a ton of wear, especially since it's handheld. The grape is very dark, almost back, so thinking it will wear better long term.


----------



## Evergreen602

I know it was asked several pages back about the differences between the Teen and Small Jodie.  I found this great video comparing the two sizes.  Great visuals for anyone contemplating these two sizes.



Edited to add the video is by The Brunette Press, in case the link does not take you to the video.  It appears you cannot watch it from this thread.


----------



## south-of-france

Does anybody know where teen jodie bag inserts/organizers are available? I would like my teen to keep her shape more. Thanks.


----------



## _Moravia_

south-of-france said:


> Does anybody know where teen jodie bag inserts/organizers are available? I would like my teen to keep her shape more. Thanks.



Great question. I would like to know this as well but for the small size Jodie. Thanks.


----------



## Evergreen602

_Moravia_ said:


> Great question. I would like to know this as well but for the small size Jodie. Thanks.


I'd like know for both the small and teen Jodie sizes.  Samorga has inserts for both the old and new shape of Mini Jodie.  I'd like to find something that still keeps a rounded shape at the bottom, but with pockets for smaller items that shift around otherwise.  I have been using an organizer for the Small Givenchy Antigona in my small Jodie.  It gets the job done, but would like something without square corners.


----------



## Litsa

I just got this bag in the mail from Harrods and feel like the zipper is crooked. Is this normal or should it be more centered? The leather sticks up more on one side vs. the other one. This color was the last one so I can’t exchange it at Harrods. Does anyone know if I could exchange at a Bottega standalone store?


----------



## fashion16

Litsa said:


> I just got this bag in the mail from Harrods and feel like the zipper is crooked. Is this normal or should it be more centered? The leather sticks up more on one side vs. the other one. This color was the last one so I can’t exchange it at Harrods. Does anyone know if I could exchange at a Bottega standalone store?
> View attachment 5403338
> View attachment 5403339


That looks very odd. I don’t think you can return it to a stand alone store. I got a parakeet one from harrods and it didn’t look like that.


----------



## Litsa

fashion16 said:


> That looks very odd. I don’t think you can return it to a stand alone store. I got a parakeet one from harrods and it didn’t look like that.


Yeah I’m returning it and ordering another one from somewhere else. The zipper is very curved.


----------



## elizapav

Evergreen602 said:


> I'd like know for both the small and teen Jodie sizes.  Samorga has inserts for both the old and new shape of Mini Jodie.  I'd like to find something that still keeps a rounded shape at the bottom, but with pockets for smaller items that shift around otherwise.  I have been using an organizer for the Small Givenchy Antigona in my small Jodie.  It gets the job done, but would like something without square corners.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Evergreen602 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like know for both the small and teen Jodie sizes.  Samorga has inserts for both the old and new shape of Mini Jodie.  I'd like to find something that still keeps a rounded shape at the bottom, but with pockets for smaller items that shift around otherwise.  I have been using an organizer for the Small Givenchy Antigona in my small Jodie.  It gets the job done, but would like something without square corners.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi @Evergreen602 and @south-of-france, I reached out to Samorga with this question in mid-January and she replied:
> 
> “We are sorry, we don't have a suitable organizer for the bag... If more people ask us, we will consider purchasing the bag.” Samorgainsert@gmail.com
> 
> Maybe if enough of ask, they will produce an insert for the teen and small? This may be part of why I don’t use mine as much as I thought I would. I’d love an insert too!
Click to expand...


----------



## south-of-france

Hi, I have reached out to them, l hope they will do it!


----------



## elizapav

south-of-france said:


> Hi, I have reached out to them, l hope they will do it!



great, I’ll follow up too!


----------



## Evergreen602

elizapav said:


> great, I’ll follow up too!


I will be sure to ask them!


----------



## south-of-france

They replied they have an insert for the new Jodie but no answer for the teen.


----------



## south-of-france

Tangerine Jodie! What a splash


----------



## Evergreen602

south-of-france said:


> Tangerine Jodie! What a splash


Love this color!  So invigorating, and beautiful against your blue outfit!


----------



## Evergreen602

south-of-france said:


> They replied they have an insert for the new Jodie but no answer for the teen.


I think by new Jodie they mean the newer shape of Mini Jodie.  They have both the old and new shapes, but no inserts for anything larger than the minis.


----------



## south-of-france

Evergreen602 said:


> I think by new Jodie they mean the newer shape of Mini Jodie.  They have both the old and new shapes, but no inserts for anything larger than the minis.


Yes, that’s how I understood them. Maybe I’ll try to make my own insert sometime…


----------



## south-of-france

Evergreen602 said:


> Love this color!  So invigorating, and beautiful against your blue outfit!


Thank you very much!


----------



## south-of-france

Another one


----------



## Evergreen602

south-of-france said:


> Another one
> 
> View attachment 5405569


 I have to admit, I was looking at Acid Kiwi or Blueprint for my next pop of color bag, but the Tangerine Mini Jodie is now in the competition. So...thanks?


----------



## south-of-france

Haha… I also ordered a blueprint teen Jodie, will post pics soon. Acid kiwi is very cool and fresh but I wear a lot of blue and white so I went for tangy here. Perhaps she’s also wearable in the fall (pumpkin etc.) too. GL deciding!


----------



## south-of-france

Switzerland:
Mini Jodie 2080 to 2200 CHF
Teen Jodie 2550 to 2780 CHF

I’m so glad I took a chance on the new 2022 blueprint color. It’s amazing, a darker turquoise, saturated, glowing, beautiful


----------



## Evergreen602

south-of-france said:


> Switzerland:
> Mini Jodie 2080 to 2200 CHF
> Teen Jodie 2550 to 2780 CHF
> 
> I’m so glad I took a chance on the new 2022 blueprint color. It’s amazing, a darker turquoise, saturated, glowing, beautiful


You've chosen some gorgeous colors for your latest bags!  Blueprint is stunning!


----------



## south-of-france

bigverne28 said:


> Thanks hun. The white is my favourite. As for the blue charm? Purely bought it because it's blue .





Evergreen602 said:


> You've chosen some gorgeous colors for your latest bags!  Blueprint is stunning!


Thank you very much! I thought waiting a bit makes less sense if there is a price increase around the corner. Now I‘m keeping both!


----------



## south-of-france

Blueprint in the sun!


----------



## gagabag

south-of-france said:


> Blueprint in the sun!


Looks amazing! Love it!


----------



## leongjo

Does anyone have the mini Jodie in Firework.  Is it a true fire engine bright red or almost a pinkish red?  Looking to buy it pre-loved and it is hard to tell online from pics.  Would love to see IRL photos!


----------



## Litsa

Returned my grape Jodie that I posted last week for this black one. Color is more boring but I think it looks so chic in this style.


----------



## gagabag

Anyone knows any new colours coming up for small jodie? I’ve been waiting patiently but it seems they are only releasing mini and teen in various colours


----------



## obrecsa

I just pre-ordered the mini in travertine.  excited to see the color irl


----------



## angela.lee

Does anyone have the padded jodie? I love the tight weave on it, but it is significantly more pricey than the regular mini jodie. Would love to hear thoughts from someone who owns it


----------



## thundercloud

obrecsa said:


> I just pre-ordered the mini in travertine.  excited to see the color irl


I love the pics of it! Hope travertine is as beautiful in person as it is in pics.   Would love to see pics when you get your bag.


----------



## gagabag

For those of you like me who’s been wondering between the teen jodie vs old medium veneta size - the teen jodie is shorter in height and width. The drop is the same but since the veneta “strap” is narrower/slimmer, it sits comfy on the shoulder.


----------



## Gourmetgal

gagabag said:


> For those of you like me who’s been wondering between the teen jodie vs old medium veneta size - the teen jodie is shorter in height and width. The drop is the same but since the veneta “strap” is narrower/slimmer, it sits comfy on the shoulder.
> View attachment 5415630
> View attachment 5415631


The Jodie is much more fussy to get into than the Veneta so you really need to size up.  I have the small Jodie and if I had it to do over again I would have bought the medium as that size compares better to my large Venetas.


----------



## 18ox

Hi all, I just bought a preloved Small Jodie in Tapioca from Vestiaire Collective but I’m blown away by how rigid the leather is (and while I wouldn’t necessarily call it super rough, it’s definitely *not *soft). Is this normal? I’m so nervous that I might have gotten duped. It’s also not as hobo-y or drapey as I thought it would be (but I guess with weight it’s definitely more drapey). Help


----------



## fashion16

18ox said:


> Hi all, I just bought a preloved Small Jodie in Tapioca from Vestiaire Collective but I’m blown away by how rigid the leather is (and while I wouldn’t necessarily call it super rough, it’s definitely *not *soft). Is this normal? I’m so nervous that I might have gotten duped. It’s also not as hobo-y or drapey as I thought it would be (but I guess with weight it’s definitely more drapey). Help


I don’t authenticate but I will tell you that I accidentally bought a fake small Jodie on eBay and it was very soft and I bought a brand new Jodie from Selfridges and it was extremely rigid. I also bought a Jodie (later returned) from yoogis closet with the tags still attached from a reputable department store and it’s leather too was very stiff. Leather suppleness doesn’t indicate fake or real.


----------



## Gourmetgal

18ox said:


> Hi all, I just bought a preloved Small Jodie in Tapioca from Vestiaire Collective but I’m blown away by how rigid the leather is (and while I wouldn’t necessarily call it super rough, it’s definitely *not *soft). Is this normal? I’m so nervous that I might have gotten duped. It’s also not as hobo-y or drapey as I thought it would be (but I guess with weight it’s definitely more drapey). Help


If yours isn’t pre-loved it must not even be broken in.  The large weave actually soften, relaxes and stretches far more quickly than the classic intrecciato.


----------



## 18ox

Gourmetgal said:


> If yours isn’t pre-loved it must not even be broken in.  The large weave actually soften, relaxes and stretches far more quickly than the classic intrecciato.


Honestly I’m not sure the seller wore it all that often. I do notice that it slouches when I have more items in it and it’s not as rough as I remembered it last night but it’s definitely not super soft. It’s squishy and rigid but slouches with objects - not sure if that makes sense.



fashion16 said:


> I don’t authenticate but I will tell you that I accidentally bought a fake small Jodie on eBay and it was very soft and I bought a brand new Jodie from Selfridges and it was extremely rigid. I also bought a Jodie (later returned) from yoogis closet with the tags still attached from a reputable department store and it’s leather too was very stiff. Leather suppleness doesn’t indicate fake or real.


This is somewhat reassuring. I’ll defs have to get it checked out in more details but I’ve been following this thread for a while and everyone has always talked about how soft the leather is - I was so so surprised when this bag came. I literally thought it’d feel like a super soft and smooth lambskin.

another question: is it normal that the weaving’s not super tight? I noticed in some of the photos from way back in the early pages that the weaving’s not super tight but mine feels extra bubbly for some reason (sorry for my wording, feels like I can’t speak properly these days ) and thank you both for answering!


----------



## Gourmetgal

The new bigger weave just isn’t as smooth as the classic and because of the contours of the Jodie there are places where the weave gaps, usually along the folds.   All my BV’s are slightly more rigid in the beginning. In your photo this bag looks like a normal Jodie to me.


----------



## Elena S

Pretty in grape


----------



## Young1987

leongjo said:


> Does anyone have the mini Jodie in Firework.  Is it a true fire engine bright red or almost a pinkish red?  Looking to buy it pre-loved and it is hard to tell online from pics.  Would love to see IRL photos!


It’s a really strange color. I can’t put my finger on it. It’s red, but not red. Definitely has hot pink undertones, or maybe it’s hot pink with red undertones. Honestly, I’m not crazy about it. It’s neither here nor there for me. I was hoping it was a nice bright true red with slight orange undertones, but it’s definitely not. (The third photo was taken in sunlight, so I’d say it’s most accurate.) Curious to hear what others think!


----------



## fashion16

Young1987 said:


> It’s a really strange color. I can’t put my finger on it. It’s red, but not red. Definitely has hot pink undertones, or maybe it’s hot pink with red undertones. Honestly, I’m not crazy about it. It’s neither here nor there for me. I was hoping it was a nice bright true red with slight orange undertones, but it’s definitely not. (The third photo was taken in sunlight, so I’d say it’s most accurate.) Curious to hear what others think!


Not my cup of tea. I want either neutrals (caramel, chalk) or deep saturated color (parakeet). This type of color doesn’t do it for me.


----------



## gagabag

A comparison pics of teen jodie vs. large veneta hobo. This is the version with thicker handle but still heaps comfier than the jodie’s. I will break in this teen this week and we shall see if it softens up soon.


----------



## Fwalker

Has anyone seen the new travertine color in person yet?


----------



## gagabag

Teen jodie in caramel


----------



## andforpoise

Fwalker said:


> Has anyone seen the new travertine color in person yet?


Wondering this too!


----------



## snibor

Can y’all talk to me about shoulder carry?   Just looking at YouTube, it seems the teen size is a tight fit on shoulder while small is more comfortable.  Can anyone confirm?  Are these bags more hand carry or shoulder?


----------



## Evergreen602

snibor said:


> Can y’all talk to me about shoulder carry?   Just looking at YouTube, it seems the teen size is a tight fit on shoulder while small is more comfortable.  Can anyone confirm?  Are these bags more hand carry or shoulder?


I have both the Teen and the Small sizes.  The Small fits very comfortably on the shoulder.  The Teen is trickier.  I am on the larger side, but with narrow sloped shoulders.  The Teen barely fits on my shoulder with my arm lifted up at the side.  It does not sit well once I place my arm against my body.  There is not enough strap drop for shoulder carry on a larger frame.  However, it does seem to fit on the shoulder for very slender, petite frames.  I prefer to carry the Teen Jodie by hand or on the crook of my arm.


----------



## snibor

Evergreen602 said:


> I have both the Teen and the Small sizes.  The Small fits very comfortably on the shoulder.  The Teen is trickier.  I am on the larger side, but with narrow sloped shoulders.  The Teen barely fits on my shoulder with my arm lifted up at the side.  It does not sit well once I place my arm against my body.  There is not enough strap drop for shoulder carry on a larger frame.  However, it does seem to fit on the shoulder for very slender, petite frames.  I prefer to carry the Teen Jodie by hand or on the crook of my arm.


Thank you. How are you liking these bags?  The various color choices look amazing.


----------



## Evergreen602

snibor said:


> Thank you. How are you liking these bags?  The various color choices look amazing.


I love both of them.  I find the small is more practical for everyday use, but the teen could be an everyday bag if you only carry the contents for a small-medium size bag.  I tend to carry both bags on the crook of my arm, but sometimes switch to shoulder carry with the small.

And the colors - my small is Raisin and my teen is Caramel.  I love them both.  Caramel is a beautiful neutral!


----------



## pookybear

snibor said:


> Can y’all talk to me about shoulder carry?   Just looking at YouTube, it seems the teen size is a tight fit on shoulder while small is more comfortable.  Can anyone confirm?  Are these bags more hand carry or shoulder?



I just got a teen Jodie a few weeks ago, been using it for past few wknds. When I purchased and tried on new in store, it fit tight on my shoulder. I’m size 10 with athletic arms and shoulders. After a few wears and the weight of my stuff inside the bag, it has slouched and softened quite a bit already. It fits nicely on my shoulder on my shoulder now. On the shorter side but it still works. I usually wear on my arm or carry in hand by the handle part, but wear on shoulder when needed. Hope that helps!


----------



## pink*tutti

andforpoise said:


> Wondering this too!


I am too! Does anyone have a bag in travertine?


----------



## wheihk

pink*tutti said:


> I am too! Does anyone have a bag in travertine?


i think a person posted a mini cabat in this color in the cabat thread.


----------



## Mirisaa

For those of you who might be interested, It looks like a mini Jodie with strap is coming to town:


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you, not a fan of those chains/2 straps…


----------



## Mirisaa

south-of-france said:


> Thank you, not a fan of those chains/2 straps…


Yes, to be honest me too, but maybe irl it looks better


----------



## Gourmetgal

Mirisaa said:


> For those of you who might be interested, It looks like a mini Jodie with strap is coming to town:
> View attachment 5426171


Looks like some sort of IG meme!  That’s ridiculously crazy looking!


----------



## _Moravia_

Mirisaa said:


> For those of you who might be interested, It looks like a mini Jodie with strap is coming to town:
> View attachment 5426171



Thanks for posting. I'm also not a fan of this chain/straps. It almost looks like a knock-off BV Jodie.


----------



## Trinklets

rose80 said:


> If anyone is on the hunt for a parakeet mini jodie…even w import taxes and delivery, this is a great deal compared to most sites - $1650 to start.
> 
> 
> https://www.selfridges.com/US/en/cat/bottega-veneta-the-mini-jodie-intrecciato-leather-hobo-bag_R03785407/
> 
> 
> I don’t THINK the bag is any different or a prior version, but someone else may be able to tell for sure.
> 
> 
> I have ordered from selfridges to the US before and it’s legit!





rose80 said:


> I have no idea, but I ordered it lol. About $450-500 less than the going price at bergdorf’s w tax!





fashion16 said:


> did your Jodie arrive? How are you liking it?
> 
> rakuten was offering 9% cash back so I bought the mini Jodie in parakeet from selfridges using rakuten so that’s an extra 167.00 from the already low price. Just wondering if the color will be obnoxiously bright…..



Hello all! I'm thinking about purchasing the mini jodie and also noticed the price in Selfridges is lower - they have another mini jodie on their site that is about $2000. For those that bought this particular one from selfridges, can you share pictures? Or if you know what the difference is between this and the other mini jodie listed on the Selfridges website?

Also anyone seen the Turn bag in person? Intrigued cause it's a similar size and has the ability to fit on the shoulder.


----------



## pookybear

Fwalker said:


> Has anyone seen the new travertine color in person yet?





andforpoise said:


> Wondering this too!





pink*tutti said:


> I am too! Does anyone have a bag in travertine?



saw it in person at boutique today! It’s lighter than I thought, more pastel looking and less army green than I imagined. Not sure if it varies in color depending on lighting


----------



## Fwalker

I checked out travertine today too! Extremely hard to capture the actual color in the boutique.
Here it appears very cool toned (it is warmer in real life)



And here it appears quite warm (yet it’s cooler than this in real life)


All in all I found it beautiful and I’m tempted to get it in a mini jodie. Wish my boutique had one on display!


----------



## andforpoise

pookybear said:


> saw it in person at boutique today! It’s lighter than I thought, more pastel looking and less army green than I imagined. Not sure if it varies in color depending on lighting
> 
> View attachment 5429192
> View attachment 5429193





Fwalker said:


> I checked out travertine today too! Extremely hard to capture the actual color in the boutique.
> Here it appears very cool toned (it is warmer in real life)
> View attachment 5429335
> 
> 
> And here it appears quite warm (yet it’s cooler than this in real life)
> View attachment 5429336
> 
> All in all I found it beautiful and I’m tempted to get it in a mini jodie. Wish my boutique had one on display!


So would y’all say it’s more sage, mint, or army green?


----------



## elizapav

Fwalker said:


> I checked out travertine today too! Extremely hard to capture the actual color in the boutique.
> Here it appears very cool toned (it is warmer in real life)
> View attachment 5429335
> 
> 
> And here it appears quite warm (yet it’s cooler than this in real life)
> View attachment 5429336
> 
> All in all I found it beautiful and I’m tempted to get it in a mini jodie. Wish my boutique had one on display!



what a chameleon (maybe an apt name? lol). Thanks for sharing. The second arm carry photo definitely shows the color’s warmth.


----------



## ivy1026

andforpoise said:


> So would y’all say it’s more sage, mint, or army green?



I have seen this color in store too and it’s a very nice green. I would say it’s more sage and it’s a good neutral.


----------



## Fwalker

andforpoise said:


> So would y’all say it’s more sage, mint, or army green?



Sage most definitely! A warm sage


----------



## south-of-france

BV Teen Jodie in Wisteria  a really gorgeous, saturated, more blueish lilac, like the Wisteria plant


----------



## chubbyshopper

Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Evergreen602

south-of-france said:


> BV Teen Jodie in Wisteria  a really gorgeous, saturated, more blueish lilac, like the Wisteria plant
> 
> View attachment 5432138


Beautiful color!


----------



## south-of-france

Thank you! Here are two more, pretty accurate:


----------



## Kookiliz

Fwalker said:


> I checked out travertine today too! Extremely hard to capture the actual color in the boutique.
> Here it appears very cool toned (it is warmer in real life)
> View attachment 5429335
> 
> 
> And here it appears quite warm (yet it’s cooler than this in real life)
> View attachment 5429336
> 
> All in all I found it beautiful and I’m tempted to get it in a mini jodie. Wish my boutique had one on display!



I loooove this new colour! Where I was torn between the brown small Jodie and caramel teen, you guys had great advice in the sense of I’d have worn them with the same outfits, so I just kept the brown small and returned the teen. But this guy is a bit different


----------



## eggpudding

Thank you for the travertine pics ladies - making me want to rush to the boutique tomorrow to see it IRL! It looks like the most gorgeous pistachio


----------



## yayaisnan

Can someone help me ID this color please? I believe it’s grass but I can’t seem to find any pics to compare.

View attachment 5445154


----------



## EVIE1001

I am trying to decide between the small Jodie and the medium Jodie, which is one size bigger I think. I’m only 5 ft 1 inch tall and think the small might be best for me but if the medium didn’t look too big I might choose that. I’m not near a store to see in person. Are there any comparison photos or Youtube vids for these two sizes? I can only find comparison vids for the mini with the small.


----------



## indiaink

EVIE1001 said:


> I am trying to decide between the small Jodie and the medium Jodie, which is one size bigger I think. I’m only 5 ft 1 inch tall and think the small might be best for me but if the medium didn’t look too big I might choose that. I’m not near a store to see in person. Are there any comparison photos or Youtube vids for these two sizes? I can only find comparison vids for the mini with the small.


This post by our own @weezer may assist you:

Small and Medium Jodie


----------



## EVIE1001

indiaink said:


> This post by our own @weezer may assist you:
> 
> Small and Medium Jodie


Thank you very much! That post is just what I need. The small is definitely more suited to me.


----------



## DragonTurtle

Has anyone seen the new Potion shade in person? Net-a-porter has a mini in a beautiful, wine-like deep purple that’s speaking to me and I’m trying to figure out if it’s the new Potion color on BV’s site or if it’s the Grape shade that’s been around a few seasons.

Edit: I’m referring to this one. It looks deeper than the photos of grape Jodie’s further back in this thread, right?


----------



## Evergreen602

DragonTurtle said:


> Has anyone seen the new Potion shade in person? Net-a-porter has a mini in a beautiful, wine-like deep purple that’s speaking to me and I’m trying to figure out if it’s the new Potion color on BV’s site or if it’s the Grape shade that’s been around a few seasons.
> 
> Edit: I’m referring to this one. It looks deeper than the photos of grape Jodie’s further back in this thread, right?


Wow that color on Net-a-Porter is gorgeous!  I think it's probably Grape, as it looks more like a wine color.  To my eye, Potion looks like it could be the love child of Quetsche and Fondant.

ETA:  The mini Jodie you referenced is definitely Grape.  I just found the Potion mini Jodie on Net-a-Porter:


----------



## yayaisnan

gagabag said:


> Teen jodie in caramel
> View attachment 5419630


she looks gorgeous and buttery soft


----------



## estallal

Hi new to this thread. Does anyone know the name of this color? Is it still available?


----------



## iqaganda

Hi there! I am new to BV although the intrecciato was on my wishlist ever since and I am happy to see them come back!

That being said, I got my eyes on the mini jodie with the chains. Any thoughts about the jodies with chains?


----------



## Evergreen602

estallal said:


> Hi new to this thread. Does anyone know the name of this color? Is it still available?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5579472


This color is Linoleum, and I believe it was Pre Fall 2020 (don't quote me on that).  It is no longer a current color, and no longer shown on the BV website.  However, you may want to check with a one of the BV boutiques.  I've found they often have past season colors in stock.

I believe this color was very popular in the Mini Jodie.  I went into my boutique in April 2021 to look at this color, because I could not get it out of my head.  They had already sold their last Mini Jodie, but still had all the other styles.  I ended up purchasing the Mini Pouch, but really loved the Cassette in this color too.


----------



## indiaink

iqaganda said:


> Hi there! I am new to BV although the intrecciato was on my wishlist ever since and I am happy to see them come back!
> 
> That being said, I got my eyes on the mini jodie with the chains. Any thoughts about the jodies with chains?


You talking about this Mini Jodie with a Chain?


----------



## estallal

Evergreen602 said:


> This color is Linoleum, and I believe it was Pre Fall 2020 (don't quote me on that).  It is no longer a current color, and no longer shown on the BV website.  However, you may want to check with a one of the BV boutiques.  I've found they often have past season colors in stock.
> 
> I believe this color was very popular in the Mini Jodie.  I went into my boutique in April 2021 to look at this color, because I could not get it out of my head.  They had already sold their last Mini Jodie, but still had all the other styles.  I ended up purchasing the Mini Pouch, but really loved the Cassette in this color too.


Thank you!


----------



## iqaganda

indiaink said:


> You talking about this Mini Jodie with a Chain?


Yes.


----------



## Gourmetgal

iqaganda said:


> Yes.


Well you asked the same question as that article…love it or leave it?  I’m in the leave it camp.  I despise those heavy chains to begin with but in this case the chain looks unnecessary and makes a clean simple bag look too busy.  This is not going to be classic.


----------



## iqaganda

Gourmetgal said:


> Well you asked the same question as that article…love it or leave it?  I’m in the leave it camp.  I despise those heavy chains to begin with but in this case the chain looks unnecessary and makes a clean simple bag look too busy.  This is not going to be classic.


Thank you!


----------



## purselover__

Researching which Jodie to get, so I´ve been trying some (all these Jodies are size mini or teen)Sharing these eye candy:


----------



## l.ch.

Dear (mini) Jodie owners, I have a question. Would you wear your Jodie to a wedding as a guest?


----------



## rose80

l.ch. said:


> Dear (mini) Jodie owners, I have a question. Would you wear your Jodie to a wedding as a guest?


Absolutely!


----------



## l.ch.

rose80 said:


> Absolutely!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Minie26

l.ch. said:


> Dear (mini) Jodie owners, I have a question. Would you wear your Jodie to a wedding as a guest?


Yes definitely ! 100%


----------



## papertiger

mmeira said:


> Researching which Jodie to get, so I´ve been trying some (all these Jodies are size mini or teen)Sharing these eye candy:
> 
> View attachment 5582889
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582890
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582891
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582892
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582893
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582894
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582895



Anything without the chain


----------



## Gourmetgal

mmeira said:


> Researching which Jodie to get, so I´ve been trying some (all these Jodies are size mini or teen)Sharing these eye candy:
> 
> View attachment 5582889
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582890
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582891
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582892
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582893
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582894
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582895


So fun to see all those colors together.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## _Moravia_

mmeira said:


> Researching which Jodie to get, so I´ve been trying some (all these Jodies are size mini or teen)Sharing these eye candy:
> 
> View attachment 5582889
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582890
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582891
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582892
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582893
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582894
> 
> 
> View attachment 5582895



Great photos. Off topic - you have some  lovely gold rings. By chance, are they from Alexis Bittar? They look quite similar to some of his older ring styles.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

l.ch. said:


> Dear (mini) Jodie owners, I have a question. Would you wear your Jodie to a wedding as a guest?


I would and I did!


----------



## rachel21182

Help! I am SO torn on color . I loved the porridge but it’s very yellow. So I compared the white and almond. I don’t know why but I just love the white mini jodie. The almond looks better on the double knot bag…am I crazy to get it in white? Will I want to wear this year Round (mostly for going out but I live in the Northeast)


----------



## rachel21182

Gourmetgal said:


> So fun to see all those colors together.  Thanks for posting.


Soooo torn on color! What color are you leaning towards? They all look SO different in person and in diff lighting


----------



## Evergreen602

rachel21182 said:


> Help! I am SO torn on color . I loved the porridge but it’s very yellow. So I compared the white and almond. I don’t know why but I just love the white mini jodie. The almond looks better on the double knot bag…am I crazy to get it in white? Will I want to wear this year Round (mostly for going out but I live in the Northeast)
> 
> View attachment 5590339


I don't think it's crazy at all to get it in white.  It it looks great with your skin tone, and white can work surprisingly well in the winter.  I would just be careful about wearing it with darker clothing.


----------



## rachel21182

Evergreen602 said:


> I don't think it's crazy at all to get it in white.  It it looks great with your skin tone, and white can work surprisingly well in the winter.  I would just be careful about wearing it with darker clothing.


Thanks! You may have just sold me -I just keep coming back to the white I would love to do a green or some bright color but I’m just basic ha (I mean I usually do black) yes that’s my only concern but even if I did porridge or almond id still have the color transfer issues! Thanks for your help I have literally been deciding on this bag for a loooong time


----------



## caramello

Having the same problem! The white is really beautiful but I am so afraid of how it will hold up, I think porridge would be better but honestly get the bag that makes you happy.


----------



## rachel21182

caramello said:


> Having the same problem! The white is really beautiful but I am so afraid of how it will hold up, I think porridge would be better but honestly get the bag that makes you happy.


I was SO into the porridge. But as I saw it in different lighting I didn’t love the yellow tones vs the white but it’s gorgeous. But also super light so either one you def have to be careful. I’m just envisioning being out to dinner and like sauce splatters and the bag is now red and white tie dye eek


----------



## Gourmetgal

The white woven leather does not hold up well as the raw edges of the weave tends to collect body oils, hand lotion and other stains that are hard to remove.  I would not recommend white intrecciato.  The almond looks like a nice neutral.


----------



## strobe

rachel21182 said:


> Help! I am SO torn on color . I loved the porridge but it’s very yellow. So I compared the white and almond. I don’t know why but I just love the white mini jodie. The almond looks better on the double knot bag…am I crazy to get it in white? Will I want to wear this year Round (mostly for going out but I live in the Northeast)


Seconding that white intrecciato doesn't hold up well from what I've seen on other people's bags -- the weave gets raggedy and looks worn quicker than other colors. However I think from a distance it's not that noticeable. I love winter whites, so I could see this being gorgeous with colder weather clothing as well (I also live in the Northeast). I own two mini Jodies and they fit more than you would expect since they are kind of a mushy round shape; I have the samsung flip phone so it's very compact and easy to use with these bags, but a normal slab phone also does fit fine from my experience. I can easily fit a phone, small card holder, lip products or equivalent, airpods, car key, mask, hand sanitizer and maybe a small extra. The main drawback is only being able to hand-hold it, but that's also what makes it so chic. My advice is to get what you love, because big-braining the decision has backfired on me many times


----------



## rachel21182

strobe said:


> Seconding that white intrecciato doesn't hold up well from what I've seen on other people's bags -- the weave gets raggedy and looks worn quicker than other colors. However I think from a distance it's not that noticeable. I love winter whites, so I could see this being gorgeous with colder weather clothing as well (I also live in the Northeast). I own two mini Jodies and they fit more than you would expect since they are kind of a mushy round shape; I have the samsung flip phone so it's very compact and easy to use with these bags, but a normal slab phone also does fit fine from my experience. I can easily fit a phone, small card holder, lip products or equivalent, airpods, car key, mask, hand sanitizer and maybe a small extra. The main drawback is only being able to hand-hold it, but that's also what makes it so chic. My advice is to get what you love, because big-braining the decision has backfired on me many times


I agree! Actually the almond one looks a little ratty clearly from being handled by customers-but also this is not gonna be an everyday bag so wondering if that may slow down the wear and tear. Yes, it’s great advice but I also will not be happy if it starts to look worn since the cost of this bag has gotten steep


----------



## strobe

rachel21182 said:


> I agree! Actually the almond one looks a little ratty clearly from being handled by customers-but also this is not gonna be an everyday bag so wondering if that may slow down the wear and tear. Yes, it’s great advice but I also will not be happy if it starts to look worn since the cost of this bag has gotten steep


It is really SO expensive now. But if it's gonna be more of an occasional bag for you (it is for me too), I think you'll probably do fine on wear and tear. Mine both look pristine with occasional use. I have the parakeet and the fondant colors.


----------



## rachel21182

strobe said:


> It is really SO expensive now. But if it's gonna be more of an occasional bag for you (it is for me too), I think you'll probably do fine on wear and tear. Mine both look pristine with occasional use. I have the parakeet and the fondant colors.


Love both of those! Enjoy them-gorgeous bag, gorgeous colors


----------



## caramello

rachel21182 said:


> Love both of those! Enjoy them-gorgeous bag, gorgeous colors


Good luck with choosing!

Show us which one you end up with


----------



## rachel21182

caramello said:


> Good luck with choosing!
> 
> Show us which one you end up with


I got the white! Will be here today and I’ll def share a pic  I’m happy with my choice it was the one I liked the best.


----------



## strobe

rachel21182 said:


> I got the white! Will be here today and I’ll def share a pic  I’m happy with my choice it was the one I liked the best.


Congratulations!! I'm glad you went with what you love. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## rachel21182

strobe said:


> Congratulations!! I'm glad you went with what you love. Can't wait to see it!


----------



## rachel21182

rachel21182 said:


> View attachment 5592017


The white is perfect! Not too white but just the perfect pop for any outfit . So happy with my choice


----------



## Gourmetgal

Glad you’re excited about your choice.


----------



## _Moravia_

rachel21182 said:


> View attachment 5592017



Lovely! Is it more of an ivory colour IRL (that's how it appears on screen)?


----------



## rachel21182

_Moravia_ said:


> Lovely! Is it more of an ivory colour IRL (that's how it appears on screen)?


It’s not a stark white (also could be lighting in the pic) it’s more like a chalky white so it’ll be really nice year round


----------



## caramello




----------



## Miss_MS

Hi everyone, I’ve got my black mini Jodie recently and I love it. But what bothers me is some sort of white fabric sticking out at the edges. It looks like the leather has a fabric layer underneath. I’ve tried to take the picture but not sure you can see it clearly. Is it normal?


----------



## rachel21182

So I can’t see any white but I think this is just something that comes with the territory of the intrecciato weave style. Maybe take it in to a store and compare to another black one and see if it’s the same. If not insist they exchange


----------



## Miss_MS

Thank you! Will take it to the store, just to make sure


----------



## amanda92

Hi! Have anyone seen the space color irl? Is it different from black? Dying for a black Jodie with gold hardware


----------



## south-of-france

There are new colors available!


----------



## Karenada

amanda92 said:


> Hi! Have anyone seen the space color irl? Is it different from black? Dying for a black Jodie with gold hardware
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601515


Personally I haven’t seen it IRL but looking at the picture it’s giving me like biro ink navy colour and may reflect differently depending on lighting. Which if that’s the case it’s definitely gorgeous.


----------



## Gourmetgal

Kitty2sweet said:


> Personally I haven’t seen it IRL but looking at the picture it’s giving me like biro ink navy colour and may reflect differently depending on lighting. Which if that’s the case it’s definitely gorgeous.


Perhaps similar to Tourmaline?  That is a super dark navy that can appear to be black.


----------



## Swathi

Kitty2sweet said:


> Personally I haven’t seen it IRL but looking at the picture it’s giving me like biro ink navy colour and may reflect differently depending on lighting. Which if that’s the case it’s definitely gorgeous.


Is this color and the Inkwell metallic, I see a shine to them unlike other colors.


----------



## missdiorlover

I’m looking to buy my first Bottega Veneta bag and keep going back and forth on the mini vs teen size Jodie. Any recommendations? I’m obsessed with the Travertine color


----------



## Swathi

missdiorlover said:


> I’m looking to buy my first Bottega Veneta bag and keep going back and forth on the mini vs teen size Jodie. Any recommendations? I’m obsessed with the Travertine color


I have the mini. I have tried teen and small out in stores. 

Mini - if you want a cute clutch that holds a generous amount but okay with taking it for going out to eat or say, driving to a friend's house etc - not practical for all day walking in the city kind of thing (hand held only, top handle can get dirty over a period of time, harder to open with just one hand). Mini comes in super fun colors, and love mine 
Teen - just like the mini, but much larger, will fit more, easy to open. But as a shoulder bag fits snug, only recommend if you do not carry it in shoulder all the time.
Small - looks a bit too big, and no lighter or more fun colors. But do not have any problems mini or teen has.


----------



## Gourmetgal

Small is really the most practical for me for an all-day handbag.  The mini doesn’t look dressy enough for an evening event so not sure what the purpose is for such a tiny bag.  The teen is an awkward size.  Small is not really that big but I wouldn’t call it a small bag.


----------



## mocktail

I like my teen jodie. It holds everything I need easily, looks cute carried by hand or on the crook of my arm, but can also be worn on my shoulder when needed.


----------



## OCMomof3

I am having a horrible time deciding on the small or the teen Jodie. I have fallen in love with the color Travertine after seeing it in the boutique. I am 5’4”, petite build, and really want to have the shoulder carry option- but am not sure I need a bigger bag like the small. Those who have the teen, does that shoulder drop become more “relaxed” over time?


----------



## Gourmetgal

You may be able to manage it since uou are petite.  The bag does relax very quickly because of the large weave.


----------



## OCMomof3

Gourmetgal said:


> You may be able to manage it since uou are petite.  The bag does relax very quickly because of the large weave.


Thank you! Anyone else with teen Jodie have thoughts about shoulder wear?


----------



## dearbag

OCMomof3 said:


> I am having a horrible time deciding on the small or the teen Jodie. I have fallen in love with the color Travertine after seeing it in the boutique. I am 5’4”, petite build, and really want to have the shoulder carry option- but am not sure I need a bigger bag like the small. Those who have the teen, does that shoulder drop become more “relaxed” over time?



I have this exact same question & struggle! I am 5’3 and have quite a petite frame but I find the teen on shoulder carry really awkward.

Here’s my thread about it: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/small-vs-teen-jodie.1055078/

Many seem to agree that the teen is not a perfect fit if shoulder carry is important to you. Like it will not relax to the point that it’s comfortable enough to wear on the shoulder mainly, and for that I no longer think the teen would be the answer. Having said that, I’m not sure if I should aim for the small which is bigger and comes with more weight. I would love to hear more thoughts from others too.


----------



## Gourmetgal

I’m 5’6” but slim and wear size 2.  When I carry the small Jodie I get so many complements….people stop me to comment. To me it doesn’t seem big, holds my usual stuff and has a decent shoulder drop but I cannot get into it while it’s on my shoulder.  But if you really want a small bag I don't think any Jodie is functional enough.  Funny, it is actually my least favorite BV…I have an extensive collection now.


----------



## Evergreen602

missdiorlover said:


> I’m looking to buy my first Bottega Veneta bag and keep going back and forth on the mini vs teen size Jodie. Any recommendations? I’m obsessed with the Travertine color





dearbag said:


> I have this exact same question & struggle! I am 5’3 and have quite a petite frame but I find the teen on shoulder carry really awkward.
> 
> Here’s my thread about it: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/small-vs-teen-jodie.1055078/
> 
> Many seem to agree that the teen is not a perfect fit if you intend to carry it on your shoulder. Like it will not relax to the point that it’s comfortable enough. But yes, I’m not sure if I should aim for the small which is bigger and comes with more weight. I would love to hear more thoughts from others too.


To me, the most noticeable difference between the Teen and Small Size is the strap drop.  Yes, the Small does have a larger capacity, but my Teen holds almost as much as my Small.  I find the Teen very tight and awkward on the shoulder, but I am not slim.  The Small, meanwhile slips onto the shoulder easily, and hits at a nice spot near my waist (I'm 5'-6").  The Small looks a lot bigger sitting on its own than when worn.  Both sizes are practical for everyday.  Teen looks best carried on the crook of the arm or hand carry.  Small looks best carried on the shoulder or crook of the arm.  My main complaint with all Jodies is the zipper.  It may be the way the opening curves, but I find the zipper is stubborn.  I imagine it is more frustrating with the Mini and its smaller opening.


----------



## Gourmetgal

I never zip mine up.  You’re right egreen, the curve of the zipper and the shortness of the opening makes it fussy.


----------



## OCMomof3

dearbag said:


> I have this exact same question & struggle! I am 5’3 and have quite a petite frame but I find the teen on shoulder carry really awkward.
> 
> Here’s my thread about it: https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/small-vs-teen-jodie.1055078/
> 
> Many seem to agree that the teen is not a perfect fit if shoulder carry is important to you. Like it will not relax to the point that it’s comfortable enough to wear on the shoulder mainly, and for that I no longer think the teen would be the answer. Having said that, I’m not sure if I should aim for the small which is bigger and comes with more weight. I would love to hear more thoughts from others too.


Thank you so much! This is exactly what I fear, with regard to the teen strap drop. I am someone who has to have a shoulder option. So I guess I’ll go with the small.


----------



## OCMomof3

Gourmetgal said:


> I’m 5’6” but slim and wear size 2.  When I carry the small Jodie I get so many complements….people stop me to comment. To me it doesn’t seem big, holds my usual stuff and has a decent shoulder drop but I cannot get into it while it’s on my shoulder.  But if you really want a small bag I don't think any Jodie is functional enough.  Funny, it is actually my least favorite BV…I have an extensive collection now.


Can I ask what color your small is? I tend to resort to black, but am wanting something more versatile for different seasons.


----------



## Gourmetgal

Caramel.  I think it’s OS online.  It works with black, cream, beige, white, navy, charcoal, purple, red, burgundy, green and brown!  I have a fairly neutral wardrobe and it goes with most of it.


----------



## pookybear

OCMomof3 said:


> I am having a horrible time deciding on the small or the teen Jodie. I have fallen in love with the color Travertine after seeing it in the boutique. I am 5’4”, petite build, and really want to have the shoulder carry option- but am not sure I need a bigger bag like the small. Those who have the teen, does that shoulder drop become more “relaxed” over time?


I have the teen in porridge, I purchased in May 2022 - at first it was awkward over the shoulder but now it has slouched over time and fits more comfortably. Definitely will be snug fit if I wear thicker clothing. Also depends how full you fill it with, I find it easier to use over shoulder when it’s not as full and is flatter looking. I’m size 8-10 for reference

I love to wear the teen on shoulder, on arm, in hand, or carried as a clutch from the bottom

I also have mini in caramel - don’t find the mini easy to use at all compared to the teen. It looks super cute though! Barely fits much, hard to close/open zipper, hard to take things in and out. I just got it last month so maybe it hasn’t broken in yet, I’ve only used it for several wknds on short outings when I go out for dinner

Definitely looking to add a small Jodie to my collection - waiting for right color and sale to come along!


----------



## dearbag

Gourmetgal said:


> Caramel.  I think it’s OS online.  It works with black, cream, beige, white, navy, charcoal, purple, red, burgundy, green and brown!  I have a fairly neutral wardrobe and it goes with most of it.


Always had my eyes on the caramel and this helps confirm my decision. Thank you! The small caramel was back in stock a few days ago then now OOS again.



pookybear said:


> I have the teen in porridge, I purchased in May 2022 - at first it was awkward over the shoulder but now it has slouched over time and fits more comfortably. Definitely will be snug fit if I wear thicker clothing. Also depends how full you fill it with, I find it easier to use over shoulder when it’s not as full and is flatter looking. I’m size 8-10 for reference
> 
> I love to wear the teen on shoulder, on arm, in hand, or carried as a clutch from the bottom
> 
> I also have mini in caramel - don’t find the mini easy to use at all compared to the teen. It looks super cute though! Barely fits much, hard to close/open zipper, hard to take things in and out. I just got it last month so maybe it hasn’t broken in yet, I’ve only used it for several wknds on short outings when I go out for dinner
> 
> Definitely looking to add a small Jodie to my collection - waiting for right color and sale to come along!



May I ask—If you could only have one size, which size do you think would be perfect for you? (I myself am considering Teen or Small with the thought that shoulder carry is really important to me)


----------



## therosey

I got mini Jodie in parakeet aka BV green. Love this color so much and fell in love with this bag when seeing hailey Bieber carried it so well. Love this bag and it’s enough for daily essential such as cell phone, card holder/small wallet, sanitizer spray, car key.


----------



## south-of-france

Congrats! I have it too, it’s a great little bag!


----------



## Fwalker

It’s like being a kid in a candy store


----------



## OCMomof3

Fwalker said:


> It’s like being a kid in a candy store
> View attachment 5608213


So beautiful!


----------



## OCMomof3

Being new to the BV sub-forum and new to BV, I am happy to say that I was able to make a decision about my Teen\Small dilemma. This was largely due to all of you! I was able to find a new-unused small Caramel Jodie on a reputable site. 

Shoulder drop of the Teen was insufficient for what I was wanting…and I just love the big(ger), slouchy look of the small. After a struggle over colors, and tending to be partial to black bags, this seemed like a good neutral that I can use year-round. 

You all have been so helpful! Will return with pics!


----------



## Gourmetgal

Good choice.  We’re bag twins!


----------



## OCMomof3

Gourmetgal said:


> Good choice.  We’re bag twins!


Yay!


----------



## hijulisa

OCMomof3 said:


> Being new to the BV sub-forum and new to BV, I am happy to say that I was able to make a decision about my Teen\Small dilemma. This was largely due to all of you! I was able to find a new-unused small Caramel Jodie on a reputable site.
> 
> Shoulder drop of the Teen was insufficient for what I was wanting…and I just love the big(ger), slouchy look of the small. After a struggle over colors, and tending to be partial to black bags, this seemed like a good neutral that I can use year-round.
> 
> You all have been so helpful! Will return with pics!


Can't wait to see pictures!! Hoping to add a small jodie to my collection some day too. 
I like the idea of the teen but agree that it just felt/looked awkward on the shoulder.


----------



## Swathi

Hello everyone,
this weekend I pulled out my Jodie and to my dismay found these






Is this normal? I barely used this bag (one time to lunch, two times to post office). I got this online from a department store and have a very strong feeling I may have not inspected it properly and it came like that now.

Some parts of the wear on the pipe is visible, which I don’t know how I would have missed, but when you open the zip and flip the corners, there is leather tearing and black stain which isn’t visible otherwise..

Will this get worse? Anyone experienced similar things?

Pretty bummed, I love my Jodie and do not want to sell lol


----------



## Gourmetgal

Do you carry your bag unzipped?  The zippers could be abrading if left open. Or do you wear a tennis bracelet or other bracelet, watch or ring that could be abrading the leather?  I think the dark stain is from tarnish on the zipper.  I notice that on my bag as well,  underneath the piping.


----------



## grietje

Swathi said:


> .



Sadly it looks normal.  Lamb skin is very soft and you’ll find wear on edges pretty quickly.  And on a light color like this that wear will be quite unforgiving.

That said, because you purchased it from a department store you could take it to BV and see if there is anything they could do.


----------



## Gourmetgal

grietje said:


> Sadly it looks normal.  Lamb skin is very soft and you’ll find wear on edges pretty quickly.  And on a light color like this that wear will be quite unforgiving.
> 
> That said, because you purchased it from a department store you could take it to BV and see if there is anything they could do.


That looks like a lot of wear for a bag so rarely used.


----------



## grietje

Gourmetgal said:


> That looks like a lot of wear for a bag so rarely used.


True. For me, each bag has had its own temperament.  Meaning some wear really well (Oxblood nodini) and then the same bag (Electrique nodini) looked fairly worn quite soon. Same with my SLGs. I don’t like it but it’s what I’ve come to accept.


----------



## Swathi

Gourmetgal said:


> Do you carry your bag unzipped?  The zippers could be abrading if left open. Or do you wear a tennis bracelet or other bracelet, watch or ring that could be abrading the leather?  I think the dark stain is from tarnish on the zipper.  I notice that on my bag as well,  underneath the piping.


ohh, interesting. yeah, the dark stain is pretty strange. On further inspecting I see the same dark stain in one of the corners inside the bag, but you have to open it wide and pull it out to actually see that. May be this could be a returned bag. 

I am pretty sure I have the zipper closed all the time except when I fetching for something from it. I wear a very smooth jade bangle that do not have any sharp edges and a garmin watch, and no rings or any other jewels! I do agree that it is a lot of wear for a bag I barely have used yet, honestly surprised when I saw it, especially the tear on the leather. Hmm, will see what I could do to not make it worse ....


----------



## Swathi

grietje said:


> True. For me, each bag has had its own temperament.  Meaning some wear really well (Oxblood nodini) and then the same bag (Electrique nodini) looked fairly worn quite soon. Same with my SLGs. I don’t like it but it’s what I’ve come to accept.


My luck with mini jodies are especially not good. I don't know why the universe really do not want me to have this bag  This is like the fourth mini jodie I got (three had to be returned for various different reasons) over the course of like 2 years!  BV isn't a brand I hear that many quality complaints about, like some other premier brands, but then it seems like it is better to shop in store than online...


----------



## babypanda

Swathi said:


> Hello everyone,
> this weekend I pulled out my Jodie and to my dismay found these
> 
> View attachment 5609091
> View attachment 5609092
> View attachment 5609093
> 
> 
> Is this normal? I barely used this bag (one time to lunch, two times to post office). I got this online from a department store and have a very strong feeling I may have not inspected it properly and it came like that now.
> 
> Some parts of the wear on the pipe is visible, which I don’t know how I would have missed, but when you open the zip and flip the corners, there is leather tearing and black stain which isn’t visible otherwise..
> 
> Will this get worse? Anyone experienced similar things?
> 
> Pretty bummed, I love my Jodie and do not want to sell lol


I have the same wear and tear on mine. It’s where the zipper head rubs when opening and closing.


----------



## Swathi

babypanda said:


> I have the same wear and tear on mine. It’s where the zipper head rubs when opening and closing.


oh wow! If you do not mind me asking, how long do you have the bag?


----------



## babypanda

Swathi said:


> oh wow! If you do not mind me asking, how long do you have the bag?


I bought mine in 2020. I mainly use it during spring/summer because of the light color I have. This summer I noticed the edges near the zipper showing the same wear and tear as yours. I’ll take pictures later and share them here


----------



## babypanda

babypanda said:


> I bought mine in 2020. I mainly use it during spring/summer because of the light color I have. This summer I noticed the edges near the zipper showing the same wear and tear as yours. I’ll take pictures later and share them here


Here are some pictures of my mini Jodie which was also bought in 2020 and used a handful of times. I realized that the wear and tear is worse on the mini than the small. 
My small Jodie, although used daily all summer is still looking pretty good around the egdes. The mini’s edges near the zipper look dried out and a but torn. Not sure if it’s because of the size and tighter zipper or because I don’t use it much so the leather dried out.







To be honest I regret buying the mini size. It’s just too small and not practical for daily use. But I still love my small Jodie!


----------



## Swathi

babypanda said:


> Here are some pictures of my mini Jodie which was also bought in 2020 and used a handful of times. I realized that the wear and tear is worse on the mini than the small.
> My small Jodie, although used daily all summer is still looking pretty good around the egdes. The mini’s edges near the zipper look dried out and a but torn. Not sure if it’s because of the size and tighter zipper or because I don’t use it much so the leather dried out.
> 
> View attachment 5609265
> 
> 
> View attachment 5609266
> 
> 
> To be honest I regret buying the mini size. It’s just too small and not practical for daily use. But I still love my small Jodie!


That was insightful, thanks for taking the time to share your experience.
It s a good point that long time not using it may have caused the leather to dry out. Can happen if the stock sent from store was older as well


----------



## Swathi

Anyway, fruit bowl for me for the Monday lunch the week (yesterday)


----------



## izabela.wu

Hi! I am a bad decision-maker (saggitarius), need your help! which one should I buy small or teen jodie (in fondant)? I do not carry a lot with me on daily basis and all my bags are quite small. As you can see, I can put small jodie over my shoulder and the teen is top handle bag. I was going to buy the small one yesterday but today I am thinking about the teen uhhhh it would be my first BV bag.


----------



## babypanda

izabela.wu said:


> Hi! I am a bad decision-maker (saggitarius), need your help! which one should I buy small or teen jodie (in fondant)? I do not carry a lot with me on daily basis and all my bags are quite small. As you can see, I can put small jodie over my shoulder and the teen is top handle bag. I was going to buy the small one yesterday but today I am thinking about the teen uhhhh it would be my first BV bag.
> 
> View attachment 5610038
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610040
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610042
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610043
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610057


The small looks so good on you, especially with the outfit you’re wearing. Very effortless chic! I vote small obviously


----------



## Swathi

izabela.wu said:


> Hi! I am a bad decision-maker (saggitarius), need your help! which one should I buy small or teen jodie (in fondant)? I do not carry a lot with me on daily basis and all my bags are quite small. As you can see, I can put small jodie over my shoulder and the teen is top handle bag. I was going to buy the small one yesterday but today I am thinking about the teen uhhhh it would be my first BV bag.
> 
> View attachment 5610038
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610040
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610042
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610043
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610057


Small!


----------



## Gourmetgal

Small without a doubt.  I despise hand-carry bags for daytime.  BTW, I love your sweater.


----------



## Evergreen602

izabela.wu said:


> Hi! I am a bad decision-maker (saggitarius), need your help! which one should I buy small or teen jodie (in fondant)? I do not carry a lot with me on daily basis and all my bags are quite small. As you can see, I can put small jodie over my shoulder and the teen is top handle bag. I was going to buy the small one yesterday but today I am thinking about the teen uhhhh it would be my first BV bag.
> 
> View attachment 5610038
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610040
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610042
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610043


Is it bad for me to say get them both?  LOL

I own both the Small and Teen sizes, and say this as someone who generally prefers crossbody and hand carry styles.  In fact, I usually carry my Small Jodie in the crook of my arm.  Same with my Teen Jodie.

The Small probably gives you the most options, and is most practical.  However, I wear my Teen a lot too.  And the color of the Teen in your photos is gorgeous!  Is that Potion?

So if you can only buy one, I say get the Small in Fondant.  Then decide if you would like to add a Teen later.  But if you like that Potion color, I would probably get it in the Teen while they still have that color!


----------



## izabela.wu

babypanda said:


> The small looks so good on you, especially with the outfit you’re wearing. Very effortless chic! I vote small obviously


Thank you so much!


Swathi said:


> Small!


Thank you! Small is flying to me right now


Gourmetgal said:


> Small without a doubt.  I despise hand-carry bags for daytime.  BTW, I love your sweater.


Thank you!!! 



Evergreen602 said:


> Is it bad for me to say get them both?  LOL
> 
> I own both the Small and Teen sizes, and say this as someone who generally prefers crossbody and hand carry styles.  In fact, I usually carry my Small Jodie in the crook of my arm.  Same with my Teen Jodie.
> 
> The Small probably gives you the most options, and is most practical.  However, I wear my Teen a lot too.  And the color of the Teen in your photos is gorgeous!  Is that Potion?
> 
> So if you can only buy one, I say get the Small in Fondant.  Then decide if you would like to add a Teen later.  But if you like that Potion color, I would probably get it in the Teen while they still have that color!


If I could, I would take them all hehe thank you for your comment, really appreciate it. They did not have a small jodie in fondant in the boutique so I tried a black one (but silver hardware is no for me)  the teen was in potion colour which I really love. I did what you recommeneded i.e. bought a small jodie in fondant online. It will be with me tomorrow hehe love this fast EU shipping. If she stays with me, the next handbag will be a large intrecciato pouch (hope in the near future)


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

You look gorgeous with both of them! Please post pics when it arrives!


----------



## izabela.wu

OriginalBalenciaga said:


> You look gorgeous with both of them! Please post pics when it arrives!


Thank you very much <flower> 
Will do!  I will be bothering you again as we need to compare the pics and make the final decision which colour suits me better, brown vs black


----------



## babypanda

izabela.wu said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> Thank you! Small is flying to me right now
> 
> Thank you!!!
> 
> 
> If I could, I would take them all hehe thank you for your comment, really appreciate it. They did not have a small jodie in fondant in the boutique so I tried a black one (but silver hardware is no for me)  the teen was in potion colour which I really love. I did what you recommeneded i.e. bought a small jodie in fondant online. It will be with me tomorrow hehe love this fast EU shipping. If she stays with me, the next handbag will be a large intrecciato pouch (hope in the near future)


Is the potion color brown? I thought it was the fondant on your pictures. What's the difference between them? I'm intrigued
Looking forward to seeing pictures of your new bag!


----------



## Fwalker

I finally got my travertine cutie!! This color is so unique and I really think Bottega knocked it out of the park. Also, did I manifest this bag into my existence?? haha (see screenshot)


----------



## chanelLUVaffair

Hello!  Does anyone have the mini Jodie in the limited edition gold?  How are you finding it?  Does the leather wear well?

Also, do you think the mini Jodie is a more casual bag?  I would like to use it for formal occasions but am on the fence on whether it works.

TIA! xx


----------



## Swathi

chanelLUVaffair said:


> Hello!  Does anyone have the mini Jodie in the limited edition gold?  How are you finding it?  Does the leather wear well?
> 
> Also, do you think the mini Jodie is a more casual bag?  I would like to use it for formal occasions but am on the fence on whether it works.
> 
> TIA! xx


I know at least one person who have posted here, and has a youtube video about the gold jodie. You can search and ping them perhaps. 
Mini Jodie is certainly a casual bag, it can be formal since it is full leather, minimal hardware and no logos , but certainly not dressy or a typical night time bag. May be in gold/metallic it can be dressy. In regular leather, it has a more casual low key feminine vibe  Day time dress up, like a lace dress or something like a long wool jacket in winter looks great with jodie


----------



## izabela.wu

babypanda said:


> Is the potion color brown? I thought it was the fondant on your pictures. What's the difference between them? I'm intrigued
> Looking forward to seeing pictures of your new bag!


I tought it was fondant but checked BV website, compared product code and it is for sure potion color. It seems that there is no teen in fondant. I am confused so we will see if there will be any difference when mine arrives


----------



## Evergreen602

izabela.wu said:


> I tought it was fondant but checked BV website, compared product code and it is for sure potion color. It seems that there is no teen in fondant. I am confused so we will see if there will be any difference when mine arrives


Fondant has been around for a while in the Small and Mini Jodies.  It is more of a dark chocolate brown.  Potion looks like a purple brown to me, darker than Grape.  It even reminds me a little bit of Questsche, but darker and more brown.  I think BV has only offered that color in the Mini and Teen size Jodies.


----------



## elizapav

Fwalker said:


> I finally got my travertine cutie!! This color is so unique and I really think Bottega knocked it out of the park. Also, did I manifest this bag into my existence?? haha (see screenshot)
> View attachment 5611238
> 
> View attachment 5611239
> 
> View attachment 5611240
> 
> View attachment 5611242



Absolutely love this @Fwalker and you totally manifested it. The color combo is stunning. If I didn’t have two Jodies with gold hardware I would jump off ban island for travertine/silver. This colorway really appeals to me- amazing colors by BV in the past few years undoubtedly (even the more “trendy ones” that I don’t gravitate toward naturally are still gorgeous). Enjoy!


----------



## Evergreen602

I know some of us have written to Samorga asking if they would make inserts for the Teen and Small Jodies too.  Well, I took my chances and decided to try a different insert for my Teen Jodie.  The Samorga insert for the Chloe Medium Marcie Saddle Bag arrived today, and it seems to fit my Teen Jodie pretty well.  Plus, the Camel felt color looks nice with the Caramel bag color.  It should do the job nicely.

I still wish Samorga would expand their line of organizers for the Jodie, but thought I would share for those looking for a "good enough" solution.


----------



## izabela.wu

Good morning  My small fondant jodie arrived yesterday. I fell in love immediately hehe it stays with me. Thank you again for your help, it was the best decision  as promised, I am posting pics!


----------



## papertiger

izabela.wu said:


> Hi! I am a bad decision-maker (saggitarius), need your help! which one should I buy small or teen jodie (in fondant)? I do not carry a lot with me on daily basis and all my bags are quite small. As you can see, I can put small jodie over my shoulder and the teen is top handle bag. I was going to buy the small one yesterday but today I am thinking about the teen uhhhh it would be my first BV bag.
> 
> View attachment 5610038
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610040
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610042
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610043
> 
> 
> View attachment 5610057



I also say Small, well done!


----------



## Swathi

izabela.wu said:


> Good morning  My small fondant jodie arrived yesterday. I fell in love immediately hehe it stays with me. Thank you again for your help, it was the best decision  as promised, I am posting pics!
> 
> View attachment 5611653
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612143
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612145
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612146
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612147
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612148


Gorgeous! Enjoy it in good health   
I love your jacket and the sneakers in the third picture, perfect combo for the Jodie


----------



## OCMomof3

izabela.wu said:


> Good morning  My small fondant jodie arrived yesterday. I fell in love immediately hehe it stays with me. Thank you again for your help, it was the best decision  as promised, I am posting pics!
> 
> View attachment 5611653
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612143
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612144
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612145
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612146
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612147
> 
> 
> View attachment 5612148


So pretty! Enjoy!


----------



## kmdsyd

chanelLUVaffair said:


> Hello!  Does anyone have the mini Jodie in the limited edition gold?  How are you finding it?  Does the leather wear well?
> 
> Also, do you think the mini Jodie is a more casual bag?  I would like to use it for formal occasions but am on the fence on whether it works.
> 
> TIA! xx


I have it in the limited edition metallic pink which is the same finish from what I recall.  I have worn it maybe half a dozen times and it is not showing any signs of wear.  I think these metallic versions are definitely able to be used for formal occasions and I have done so on a couple of occasions.


----------



## rose80

kmdsyd said:


> I have it in the limited edition metallic pink which is the same finish from what I recall.  I have worn it maybe half a dozen times and it is not showing any signs of wear.  I think these metallic versions are definitely able to be used for formal occasions and I have done so on a couple of occasions.


Pink!!! Do you have a photo you could share?


----------



## dearbag

OCMomof3 said:


> Being new to the BV sub-forum and new to BV, I am happy to say that I was able to make a decision about my Teen\Small dilemma. This was largely due to all of you! I was able to find a new-unused small Caramel Jodie on a reputable site.
> 
> Shoulder drop of the Teen was insufficient for what I was wanting…and I just love the big(ger), slouchy look of the small. After a struggle over colors, and tending to be partial to black bags, this seemed like a good neutral that I can use year-round.
> 
> You all have been so helpful! Will return with pics!


 Congrats! I’ve been eyeing this combination in foreverrrr! Hope you enjoy it and please do post pics!


----------



## kmdsyd

rose80 said:


> Pink!!! Do you have a photo you could share?


Not the best picture, but it is stunning.  I had my heart set on a Tangerine Mini Jodie, but this literally called my name from across the floor at Harrods.  Zero regrets.


----------



## goyardnext

Just got my first Bottega and it’s a mini jodie! I’m so amazed by how soft and light she is! I figure she’s more of a spring/summer color but I can’t wait to use her!


----------



## south-of-france

Pillow mini Jodie


----------



## Euclase

goyardnext said:


> Just got my first Bottega and it’s a mini jodie! I’m so amazed by how soft and light she is! I figure she’s more of a spring/summer color but I can’t wait to use her!
> View attachment 5615481


Oh I think you could totally dress this beautiful lavender shade for fall/winter! I’d wear it year-round!  Congrats!


----------



## Evergreen602

Euclase said:


> Oh I think you could totally dress this beautiful lavender shade for fall/winter! I’d wear it year-round!  Congrats!


Agree!  This color would look beautiful with charcoal gray, heathered browns, deep plum and eggplant, navy blue, to name a few.  I also think it would pair well with chalcedony and tanzanite jewelry accents.  So pretty!


----------



## imunlisted

Picked this up a few months ago but haven't shared/used it yet. Wasn't sure how I felt about the Jodies (any size) bc I already have and am still very happy with my classic hobos (large black, med red). I also found a very vintage tiny red one on ebay a few years ago... which def doesn't hold a lot and reminded me of the mini Jodies when they came out (I included a side-by-side to show the size comparison).

Most of my BVs are black, so when I started getting interested in a clutch-sized bag that had the option of being hands-free (bc let's be real, that's basically what it is lol) I told myself if I saw a pop of color I liked, I might bite the bullet. I knew I didn't want a color that was too... "popular", and didn't want one that was too Spring or too Fall. I almost pulled the trigger on Raintree, but decided it was definitely very evening/fall... and maybe a cop-out for me as a substitute for black. Loved seeing all the pics/reading the advice here!

My mini Jodie in Blaster, via FF. 












(Colors available at my local boutique when I went; holding Raintree.)






My pics always make it seem more blue,  but it's def more teal. I do like how the color shifts depending on what you wear.


----------



## Swathi

imunlisted said:


> Picked this up a few months ago but haven't shared/used it yet. Wasn't sure how I felt about the Jodies (any size) bc I already have and am still very happy with my classic hobos (large black, med red). I also found a very vintage tiny red one on ebay a few years ago... which def doesn't hold a lot and reminded me of the mini Jodies when they came out (I included a side-by-side to show the size comparison).
> 
> Most of my BVs are black, so when I started getting interested in a clutch-sized bag that had the option of being hands-free (bc let's be real, that's basically what it is lol) I told myself if I saw a pop of color I liked, I might bite the bullet. I knew I didn't want a color that was too... "popular", and didn't want one that was too Spring or too Fall. I almost pulled the trigger on Raintree, but decided it was definitely very evening/fall... and maybe a cop-out for me as a substitute for black. Loved seeing all the pics/reading the advice here!
> 
> My mini Jodie in Blaster, via FF.
> 
> View attachment 5616368
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616370
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616371
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616372
> 
> (Colors available at my local boutique when I went; holding Raintree.)
> 
> View attachment 5616374
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616379
> 
> My pics always make it seem more blue,  but it's def more teal. I do like how the color shifts depending on what you wear.


Lovely color!   mini Jodie is such a great versatile bag IMO. Enjoy!
Thank you for posting a comparison picture with the mini classic hobo! I like that both are different enough  
Would you say both have similar capacity? Which one fits more?


----------



## imunlisted

Swathi said:


> Lovely color!   mini Jodie is such a great versatile bag IMO. Enjoy!
> Thank you for posting a comparison picture with the mini classic hobo! I like that both are different enough
> Would you say both have similar capacity? Which one fits more?


Thanks! I think once I do start/have a chance to use it I will be very happy with it.

The MJ definitely holds more - the vintage mini hobo is flat, like all the OG hobos, so it really does BARELY hold anything... maybe my phone (Samsung Galaxy Fold3), my BV card holder (men's, 6 slot), and my car key fob. The croissant shape of the MJ means I can put way more inside. Hope that helps!


----------



## Swathi

imunlisted said:


> Thanks! I think once I do start/have a chance to use it I will be very happy with it.
> 
> The MJ definitely holds more - the vintage mini hobo is flat, like all the OG hobos, so it really does BARELY hold anything... maybe my phone (Samsung Galaxy Fold3), my BV card holder (men's, 6 slot), and my car key fob. The croissant shape of the MJ means I can put way more inside. Hope that helps!


Thank you! I wouldn’t have guessed the OG hobo fits that little looking at the picture


----------



## loves

south-of-france said:


> Pillow mini Jodie
> 
> View attachment 5615492


It has been a long time since I stepped into BV. I think the abrupt change in CD made me lose interest. Anyway this pillow mini is very interesting. If I were a collector and/or a gastroenterologist, I’d get one just to display.


----------



## EVIE1001

izabela.wu said:


> Thank you so much!
> 
> Thank you! Small is flying to me right now
> 
> Thank you!!!
> 
> 
> If I could, I would take them all hehe thank you for your comment, really appreciate it. They did not have a small jodie in fondant in the boutique so I tried a black one (but silver hardware is no for me)  the teen was in potion colour which I really love. I did what you recommeneded i.e. bought a small jodie in fondant online. It will be with me tomorrow hehe love this fast EU shipping. If she stays with me, the next handbag will be a large intrecciato pouch (hope in the near future)


I bought the small in Fondant too and I love it. I usually prefer smaller bags than this now but the small is so timeless and has such a perfect slouch which shows the leather off beautifully. It’s very ‘arty’ and reminds me of the styles I had when I was younger. The size is perfect on you and I wish you joy when wearing it!


----------



## __Tiff__

imunlisted said:


> Picked this up a few months ago but haven't shared/used it yet. Wasn't sure how I felt about the Jodies (any size) bc I already have and am still very happy with my classic hobos (large black, med red). I also found a very vintage tiny red one on ebay a few years ago... which def doesn't hold a lot and reminded me of the mini Jodies when they came out (I included a side-by-side to show the size comparison).
> 
> Most of my BVs are black, so when I started getting interested in a clutch-sized bag that had the option of being hands-free (bc let's be real, that's basically what it is lol) I told myself if I saw a pop of color I liked, I might bite the bullet. I knew I didn't want a color that was too... "popular", and didn't want one that was too Spring or too Fall. I almost pulled the trigger on Raintree, but decided it was definitely very evening/fall... and maybe a cop-out for me as a substitute for black. Loved seeing all the pics/reading the advice here!
> 
> My mini Jodie in Blaster, via FF.
> 
> View attachment 5616368
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616370
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616371
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616372
> 
> (Colors available at my local boutique when I went; holding Raintree.)
> 
> View attachment 5616374
> 
> 
> View attachment 5616379
> 
> My pics always make it seem more blue,  but it's def more teal. I do like how the color shifts depending on what you wear.


So gorgeous! I was 95% leaning towards Blaster (other colour was grape) but I think I’m set on Blaster now


----------



## OCMomof3

kmdsyd said:


> Not the best picture, but it is stunning.  I had my heart set on a Tangerine Mini Jodie, but this literally called my name from across the floor at Harrods.  Zero regrets.
> 
> View attachment 5615378


----------



## OCMomof3

You were smart not to pass this one up! Wow!!!


----------



## south-of-france

Mini Jodie emerald crystals


----------



## inlovewithchanel

hi everyone! i wanted everyone’s opinion on the usability of the bag especially in the size mini! i really love this bag as i find it super unique and have the chance to get it in europe (i’m from the US) so i would save a bit more money 

does anyone struggle with faking things in or out of the bag? do you run errands with this bag or is it more for date night?


----------



## Swathi

inlovewithchanel said:


> hi everyone! i wanted everyone’s opinion on the usability of the bag especially in the size mini! i really love this bag as i find it super unique and have the chance to get it in europe (i’m from the US) so i would save a bit more money
> 
> does anyone struggle with faking things in or out of the bag? do you run errands with this bag or is it more for date night?


I love my mini jodie, and run errands with it all the time. I do not usually carry much, to me mini jodie's size is all I usually need and I drive around everywhere in my small town. If you are, say living in NYC I can see how it won't be practical. That said, this is only my opinion, I see a good number of people thinking otherwise. 
I would suggest to go to a boutique if you can and put your essentials in it to test it out. It bits my bulky car key, house fob, lv key pouch with cards, iphone 12 mini, lip balm, hand cream, small pack of wipes, a full pack mint - all in it very very comfortably. Sometimes I squeeze in my sunglasses as well. I find it surprisingly super easy to take things in and out due to its wide opening and horizontal placement of stuff (plus I have it in a lighter color). In fact I find taking things in and out lot easier in jodie than my palm springs mini!
 It fits very easily on the crook of your arm, it even goes up a bit for me, so sometimes I find myself holding it pressed between my arms above elbow and my body.


----------



## lucertola

Hi! I am considering this bag in “porridge” (beige) and I was wondering if anyone has had any experience with wear and tear on that color ? I am especially worried about the handle getting dirty/ damaged from holding it


----------



## diorwhore123

Hi everyone, just wondering if you all have had this problem with your Jodie. I bought the Jodie in the Small Size last summer and have used it with care.  I love this bag, and was devastated to find out that the zipper has been rubbing off on the leather trim causing it to peel! Is this a problem that you all have had? Should I bring it back to the store? Please advise and thanks in advance


----------



## caramello

goyardnext said:


> Just got my first Bottega and it’s a mini jodie! I’m so amazed by how soft and light she is! I figure she’s more of a spring/summer color but I can’t wait to use her!
> View attachment 5615481


Any modelling pics? 

I'm still on the fence which colour to buy, I've been debating between Wisteria or Space...


----------



## Euclase

diorwhore123 said:


> Hi everyone, just wondering if you all have had this problem with your Jodie. I bought the Jodie in the Small Size last summer and have used it with care.  I love this bag, and was devastated to find out that the zipper has been rubbing off on the leather trim causing it to peel! Is this a problem that you all have had? Should I bring it back to the store? Please advise and thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 5621197
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621198
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621199
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621200


You’re not the first person to have this issue, discussed a few pages back. I’d take your bag to your local BV store to report the problem. Good luck!


----------



## obrecsa

I wish they would bring back the Quersche color. I am torn too. I am leaning toward caramel. Goes with everything.


----------



## obrecsa

Whoops. Quetsche


----------



## goyardnext

caramello said:


> Any modelling pics?
> 
> I'm still on the fence which colour to buy, I've been debating between Wisteria or Space...


I’ll get you some! I love the size but I, like others have mentioned, find the zipper annoying  I’m trying to figure out why it’s so darn hard to open and close!


----------



## missdiorlover

How’s the wear and tear on the Jodie? I’m about to get one but heard that the leather is soft and the weaves are not as tight. Will the bag look really worn after a few years?


----------



## south-of-france

goyardnext said:


> I’ll get you some! I love the size but I, like others have mentioned, find the zipper annoying  I’m trying to figure out why it’s so darn hard to open and close!


The zippers on mine work fine.

Here’s a photo of Space in sunlight:


----------



## south-of-france

caramello said:


> Any modelling pics?
> 
> I'm still on the fence which colour to buy, I've been debating between Wisteria or Space...


Here are some photos of Space ^


----------



## Evergreen602

south-of-france said:


> The zippers on mine work fine.
> 
> Here’s a photo of Space in sunlight:
> 
> View attachment 5624559
> 
> 
> View attachment 5624560


What a rich navy blue!


----------



## Fwalker

I have been loving my travertine mini jodie - I can’t stop using this bag! So far I’ve worn it to two weddings as a fun pop of color, but also have been enjoying using it to run errands in casual outfits. My zipper works great but I must admit sometimes I can’t be bothered to close it.


----------



## jzxjzx845

I watched a recent YouTube unboxing of a Teen Jodie where they mentioned they got paperwork for a lifetime warranty with free repairs for the leather parts upon purchase. Has anyone received this with their Jodie recently?


----------



## dorinda80

jzxjzx845 said:


> I watched a recent YouTube unboxing of a Teen Jodie where they mentioned they got paperwork for a lifetime warranty with free repairs for the leather parts upon purchase. Has anyone received this with their Jodie recently?


Hello @jzxjzx845, yes I received it when I purchased my small Jodie last month. I did purchase it directly from the Bottega Veneta boutique in person. My SA did the scan of the bag to activate the warranty and sent me my warranty proof in an email. She mentioned not to worry if I lose the email and need repair because they scan the bag. I do not know if this warranty is provided for people who purchase their bags from a different retailer (Nordstrom, Neiman Marcus, or online retailers). Hope this helps!


----------



## rose80

Y


jzxjzx845 said:


> I watched a recent YouTube unboxing of a Teen Jodie where they mentioned they got paperwork for a lifetime warranty with free repairs for the leather parts upon purchase. Has anyone received this with their Jodie recently?


Yes! Just this weekend. They texted it as a link w attachment after. From Bottega store.


----------



## jzxjzx845

dorinda80 said:


> Hello @jzxjzx845, yes I received it when I purchased my small Jodie last month. I did purchase it directly from the Bottega Veneta boutique in person. My SA did the scan of the bag to activate the warranty and sent me my warranty proof in an email. She mentioned not to worry if I lose the email and need repair because they scan the bag. I do not know if this warranty is provided for people who purchase their bags from a different retailer (Nordstrom, Neiman Marcus, or online retailers). Hope this helps!





rose80 said:


> Y
> 
> Yes! Just this weekend. They texted it as a link w attachment after. From Bottega store.


Thank you both! That’s good to hear.


----------



## Fwalker

I purchased my mini jodie from the Bottega store and my SA told me about this “new” lifetime warranty too. She sent me a certificate (I cropped out my info below it). She said it only applies if you purchase in a boutique (in my case I purchased there in the boutique but had the bag shipped to me so I could have the 14 day return window in case I changed my mind). She said if there was ever an issue with the bag they could repair it or just give you a new bag if it’s defected.


----------



## cmln

Fwalker said:


> I purchased my mini jodie from the Bottega store and my SA told me about this “new” lifetime warranty too. She sent me a certificate (I cropped out my info below it). She said it only applies if you purchase in a boutique (in my case I purchased there in the boutique but had the bag shipped to me so I could have the 14 day return window in case I changed my mind). She said if there was ever an issue with the bag they could repair it or just give you a new bag if it’s defected.
> 
> View attachment 5634518


I was told this too. I was asking an SA if they had any promotions since Bloomingdales was running a promotion where you'd get around $500 back in form of gift card, and the BV SA said you wouldn't get a "lifetime warranty" with Bloomie's.


----------



## MonsieurMode

Fwalker said:


> I purchased my mini jodie from the Bottega store and my SA told me about this “new” lifetime warranty too. She sent me a certificate (I cropped out my info below it). She said it only applies if you purchase in a boutique (in my case I purchased there in the boutique but had the bag shipped to me so I could have the 14 day return window in case I changed my mind). She said if there was ever an issue with the bag they could repair it or just give you a new bag if it’s defected.
> 
> View attachment 5634518



If I'm understanding this correctly, purchasing from BV online doesn't count as an "in boutique" purchase and won't qualify for lifetime warranty?

If yes, that's silly.


----------



## south-of-france

MonsieurMode said:


> If I'm understanding this correctly, purchasing from BV online doesn't count as an "in boutique" purchase and won't qualify for lifetime warranty?
> 
> If yes, that's silly.


Indeed, and why? Are online or Bloomingdales bags of a lesser quality??


----------



## OCMomof3

cmln said:


> I was told this too. I was asking an SA if they had any promotions since Bloomingdales was running a promotion where you'd get around $500 back in form of gift card, and the BV SA said you wouldn't get a "lifetime warranty" with Bloomie's.


I just bought my small Jodie at Bloomie’s, so that’s disappointing. What was great, though, was the $500 that the SA put toward the cost of the bag for me. That made it a good experience!


----------



## Fwalker

MonsieurMode said:


> If I'm understanding this correctly, purchasing from BV online doesn't count as an "in boutique" purchase and won't qualify for lifetime warranty?
> 
> If yes, that's silly.



Precisely - it’s so absurd! I basically bought it online but through my SA. When I received the bag through the mail I had to then text my SA saying I was keeping the bag and she sent me the certificate.


----------



## rose80

This is not the greatest photo of her color, but at least you can get a sense! Small Jodie in space! Is deeper and has more dimension in person imo.


----------



## cmln

OCMomof3 said:


> I just bought my small Jodie at Bloomie’s, so that’s disappointing. What was great, though, was the $500 that the SA put toward the cost of the bag for me. That made it a good experience!


Whatttt really?! That is awesome. I would totally buy it if they could do this for me! There is nothing else I currently want from bloomie’s and don’t really shop there haha. What color did you get? I wanted the travertine but they didn’t have it


----------



## EmilyM11

New Jodie Small in space. The colour is divine


----------



## sammytheMUA

Fwalker said:


> I have been loving my travertine mini jodie - I can’t stop using this bag! So far I’ve worn it to two weddings as a fun pop of color, but also have been enjoying using it to run errands in casual outfits. My zipper works great but I must admit sometimes I can’t be bothered to close it.
> 
> View attachment 5629048
> 
> View attachment 5629049
> 
> View attachment 5629050
> 
> View attachment 5629051


This color is TDF! I think I found my 3rd Jodie color


----------



## __Tiff__

Was told BV will have a big price increase in Canada Nov 7, so I pulled the trigger and got a Mini Jodie in blaster  I’m so excited for it to come in!!!!


----------



## OCMomof3

cmln said:


> Whatttt really?! That is awesome. I would totally buy it if they could do this for me! There is nothing else I currently want from bloomie’s and don’t really shop there haha. What color did you get? I wanted the travertine but they didn’t have it


I got the Travertine.  She offered to do this for me, so I would think you can request it.


----------



## OCMomof3

EmilyM111 said:


> New Jodie Small in space. The colour is divine
> 
> View attachment 5635304


Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## fashionistanyc_93

Hi everyone- Does anyone know if the Jodie comes in a smaller size other than the mini? I was in LA last week and saw something I think smaller than the mini that a client was shown, but didn’t bother inquiring. It’s haunting me now because I can’t seem to find anything online. It was literally the size of the palms of your 2 hands. Maybe my eyes deceived me, but I had to ask. TIA!


----------



## fashionelite

fashionistanyc_93 said:


> Hi everyone- Does anyone know if the Jodie comes in a smaller size other than the mini? I was in LA last week and saw something I think smaller than the mini that a client was shown, but didn’t bother inquiring. It’s haunting me now because I can’t seem to find anything online. It was literally the size of the palms of your 2 hands. Maybe my eyes deceived me, but I had to ask. TIA!


Yes it’s called the candy Jodie! It’s new


----------



## Fwalker

fashionelite said:


> Yes it’s called the candy Jodie! It’s new



Wow it’s TINY!


----------



## KristinS

Fwalker said:


> Wow it’s TINY!
> View attachment 5649498
> View attachment 5649499


I saw it today - think of it as a cardholder.


----------



## fashionistanyc_93

fashionelite said:


> Yes it’s called the candy Jodie! It’s new


You’re the best! I’m obsesseddd! it’s similar in size to the mini kelly just .5” smaller lol. *adding to my Xmas wishlist*


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

does anyone with a wisteria bag, especially a wisteria mini jodie know if the color gets dirty easily/has potential color transfer problems since it’s lighter?


----------



## south-of-france

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> does anyone with a wisteria bag, especially a wisteria mini jodie know if the color gets dirty easily/has potential color transfer problems since it’s lighter?


I posted mine further up, it‘s not that light a color, pretty carefree compared to lighter colors imo.


----------



## Pkac

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> does anyone with a wisteria bag, especially a wisteria mini jodie know if the color gets dirty easily/has potential color transfer problems since it’s lighter?


I’ve worn my wisteria mini loop a few times without any issues!


----------



## Mirisaa

Hi everyone! I keep eyeing the Jodie in suede and now they have some colors that I really like. Anyone here as the bag in suede? How do you take care of it and how is the wear and tear? Thank you and have a nice weekend


----------



## elizapav

sunnylovesjewelry said:


> does anyone with a wisteria bag, especially a wisteria mini jodie know if the color gets dirty easily/has potential color transfer problems since it’s lighter?



Not wisteria, but I have a white mini Jodie and an off white BV pouch for 2+ years and I’ve treated them, am fairly but not extremely careful, and they still look brand new. No color transfer either ()


----------



## nashpoo

Tried this on today but ended up ordering it in silver! Excited to see it in person.


----------



## Fwalker

Screenshot from a tiktok video. 


What a cute yet tiny tiny bagggg


----------



## Young1987

Mirisaa said:


> Hi everyone! I keep eyeing the Jodie in suede and now they have some colors that I really like. Anyone here as the bag in suede? How do you take care of it and how is the wear and tear? Thank you and have a nice weekend


Hi! I have a Jodie Teen in the color Thunder in suede. I use it a lot and it looks brand new, or maybe even better than new because it’s less stiff than when it was new. Highly recommend this bag in any size in suede. It’s positively luscious!


----------



## south-of-france

I have the mini Jodie in suede Thunder, still looks great!


----------



## sunnylovesjewelry

Pkac said:


> I’ve worn my wisteria mini loop a few times without any issues!


that’s great to hear! i’m considering this bag as well—has it been fine with jeans?


----------



## Mirisaa

Young1987 said:


> Hi! I have a Jodie Teen in the color Thunder in suede. I use it a lot and it looks brand new, or maybe even better than new because it’s less stiff than when it was new. Highly recommend this bag in any size in suede. It’s positively luscious!





south-of-france said:


> I have the mini Jodie in suede Thunder, still looks great!




Thank you very much!


----------



## nashpoo

Silver jodie and blue fuz! Can’t decide which to keep..


----------



## _Moravia_

nashpoo said:


> Silver jodie and blue fuz! Can’t decide which to keep..
> 
> View attachment 5653610
> 
> 
> View attachment 5653611
> 
> 
> View attachment 5653612



To me the silver Jodie seems more wearable and longer lasting. The light blue fuzzy Jodie seems more like a novelty piece that will become outdated over time.


----------



## earthygirl

elizapav said:


> Not wisteria, but I have a white mini Jodie and an off white BV pouch for 2+ years and I’ve treated them, am fairly but not extremely careful, and they still look brand new. No color transfer either ()


What did you treat your bags with? Did treating it change the texture?


----------



## earthygirl

nashpoo said:


> Silver jodie and blue fuz! Can’t decide which to keep..
> 
> View attachment 5653610
> 
> 
> View attachment 5653611
> 
> 
> View attachment 5653612


I love love love the silver! It is a stunner. The fuzzy bags remind me of those fuzzy bag charms people used to hang on their handbags.


----------



## south-of-france

I would pick the non-seasonal bag!


----------



## nashpoo

_Moravia_ said:


> To me the silver Jodie seems more wearable and longer lasting. The light blue fuzzy Jodie seems more like a novelty piece that will become outdated over time.





earthygirl said:


> I love love love the silver! It is a stunner. The fuzzy bags remind me of those fuzzy bag charms people used to hang on their handbags.





south-of-france said:


> I would pick the non-seasonal bag!


Picked up the silver today!! It’s really pretty in person.


----------



## elizapav

earthygirl said:


> What did you treat your bags with? Did treating it change the texture?


I used Collonil (small spot test patch first), no it didn’t change the texture of either my white pouch or mini Jodie and so far, so good


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

nashpoo said:


> Picked up the silver today!! It’s really pretty in person.
> 
> View attachment 5654328
> 
> 
> View attachment 5654329


It’s like a work of art! And I love it with your jewelry!


----------



## kasslynne!!

south-of-france said:


> I have the mini Jodie in suede Thunder, still looks great!


I have eyed this color and style of suede. But I've heard mixed reviews on keeping it clean and stains/spots showing. I am torn between Thunder and Black T.J. Good to know!


----------



## south-of-france

New Zebra-ish Teen Jodie


----------



## Gourmetgal

That’s hideous!


----------



## south-of-france

Quite a departure style-wise!


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

I'm trying to decide...with the right outfit I might like it!


----------



## Nibb

south-of-france said:


> New Zebra-ish Teen Jodie
> 
> View attachment 5655946


----------



## npashia

Early Xmas gift from my hubby! My first Bottega and won’t be me last! Small Jodie in travertine. It’s the perfect shoulder bag. I tried on the teen too and loved it, but really wanted more of a shoulder bag since that was lacking in my current collection. The color is neutral but still pops if that makes sense. Purchsed today at Neiman Marcus and the lovely SA honored the old price before the recent increase without any prompting. She just said she noticed it had the old tag in there and she would ring it up as that price! And my hubby got the $750 bonus gift card too! Sooo excited! 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 5660573


----------



## OCMomof3

npashia said:


> Early Xmas gift from my hubby! My first Bottega and won’t be me last! Small Jodie in travertine. It’s the perfect shoulder bag. I tried on the teen too and loved it, but really wanted more of a shoulder bag since that was lacking in my current collection. The color is neutral but still pops if that makes sense. Purchsed today at Neiman Marcus and the lovely SA honored the old price before the recent increase without any prompting. She just said she noticed it had the old tag in there and she would ring it up as that price! And my hubby got the $750 bonus gift card too! Sooo excited!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5660573
> View attachment 5660574


Congratulations! I bought this same size and color recently and can’t stop carrying it! Beautiful and so comfy any way it’s carried….shoulder, hand, crook of arm. I want one in every color in this size!


----------



## south-of-france

New color (bubblegum) pink available


----------



## npashia

OCMomof3 said:


> Congratulations! I bought this same size and color recently and can’t stop carrying it! Beautiful and so comfy any way it’s carried….shoulder, hand, crook of arm. I want one in every color in this size!


Yes! I do too, such a great bag!


----------



## hellofromolivia

I have just been an admirer of the Jodies from afar but when I saw this Tapioca color, I cannot seem to move on from it! Trying to find it in the pre-loved market but seems like it's going to be hard to find. I mostly see Porridge though. Do you ladies think the Porridge is a close enough alternative to Tapioca? I have medium-fair skin and the Fondant color suits my skin really well but looking to add a lighter color bag to my wardrobe. I also wear a lot of whites, blacks, browns and dreaming to add this subtle color. If I don't find it maybe I will just patiently wait for one to pop up in teen size and get a fondant in small size in the meantime 

Here's that Tapioca color that did not let me sleep last night (from a blogger's website https://ha-na.nl/ - credits to her)


----------



## Evergreen602

oliviawinona said:


> I have just been an admirer of the Jodies from afar but when I saw this Tapioca color, I cannot seem to move on from it! Trying to find it in the pre-loved market but seems like it's going to be hard to find. I mostly see Porridge though. Do you ladies think the Porridge is a close enough alternative to Tapioca? I have medium-fair skin and the Fondant color suits my skin really well but looking to add a lighter color bag to my wardrobe. I also wear a lot of whites, blacks, browns and dreaming to add this subtle color. If I don't find it maybe I will just patiently wait for one to pop up in teen size and get a fondant in small size in the meantime
> 
> Here's that Tapioca color that did not let me sleep last night (from a blogger's website https://ha-na.nl/ - credits to her)
> View attachment 5663044


I see Tapioca Jodies pop up on the resale sites occasionally.  There is a Tapioca Jodie listed on Fashionphile right now.  It's listed as medium, and the photo on the mannequin looks like the medium.  However, the dimensions given are more consistent with the small size.








						BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Intrecciato Medium Jodie Tapioca | FASHIONPHILE
					

This is an authentic BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Intrecciato Medium Jodie in Tapioca. This stylish shoulder bag is beautifully crafted of soft woven lambskin leather in yellow. The shoulder bag features a matching handle and a gold top zipper that opens to a matching leather interior.




					www.fashionphile.com


----------



## hellofromolivia

Evergreen602 said:


> I see Tapioca Jodies pop up on the resale sites occasionally.  There is a Tapioca Jodie listed on Fashionphile right now.  It's listed as medium, and the photo on the mannequin looks like the medium.  However, the dimensions given are more consistent with the small size.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Intrecciato Medium Jodie Tapioca | FASHIONPHILE
> 
> 
> This is an authentic BOTTEGA VENETA Nappa Intrecciato Medium Jodie in Tapioca. This stylish shoulder bag is beautifully crafted of soft woven lambskin leather in yellow. The shoulder bag features a matching handle and a gold top zipper that opens to a matching leather interior.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.fashionphile.com


Thank you! I did see this one. Might go and try the Jodie sizes first at the store this weekend. I’m petite at 4’10” and would like to see if a lighter colored bag in Small size will not overwhelm my frame. I do hope more pops up in the resale sites soon!


----------



## Evergreen602

hellofromolivia said:


> Thank you! I did see this one. Might go and try the Jodie sizes first at the store this weekend. I’m petite at 4’10” and would like to see if a lighter colored bag in Small size will not overwhelm my frame. I do hope more pops up in the resale sites soon!


I can't recall if Tapioca was ever done in the mini size.  The Teen was not out yet when that color was done.  Also, Fashionphile does not always post the photo of the actual bag on the mannequin.  A lot of times they pull a photo from a past listing.  They often list the wrong size and color name too, but the color shown definitely looks like Tapioca.  I would just confirm the dimensions given in the details.


----------



## hellofromolivia

Evergreen602 said:


> I can't recall if Tapioca was ever done in the mini size.  The Teen was not out yet when that color was done.  Also, Fashionphile does not always post the photo of the actual bag on the mannequin.  A lot of times they pull a photo from a past listing.  They often list the wrong size and color name too, but the color shown definitely looks like Tapioca.  I would just confirm the dimensions given in the details.


Oh makes sense because all of the sold Tapioca Jodies I see are Smalls and up. Good to know, thanks!

Going to give the one from Fashionphile a shot!


----------



## OCMomof3

Evergreen602 said:


> I can't recall if Tapioca was ever done in the mini size.  The Teen was not out yet when that color was done.  Also, Fashionphile does not always post the photo of the actual bag on the mannequin.  A lot of times they pull a photo from a past listing.  They often list the wrong size and color name too, but the color shown definitely looks like Tapioca.  I would just confirm the dimensions given in the details.


Agree with this! And it’s not just FP. I have seen Jodies on multiple resale sites where the dimensions don’t match the stated size of the bag. I was nearly sold a Teen (was labeled as small) on Vestiaire before they caught their mistake. Good luck finding your bag! I’m sure it will pop up somewhere!


----------



## hellofromolivia

OCMomof3 said:


> Agree with this! And it’s not just FP. I have seen Jodies on multiple resale sites where the dimensions don’t match the stated size of the bag. I was nearly sold a Teen (was labeled as small) on Vestiaire before they caught their mistake. Good luck finding your bag! I’m sure it will pop up somewhere!


Thank you!

It’s definitely something to be careful about. Good thing these websites allow returns to some extent.


----------



## winks

ladies, do you wear your mini jodies also during the day (eg office, running errands..) or only for going out?


----------



## earthygirl

winks said:


> ladies, do you wear your mini jodies also during the day (eg office, running errands..) or only for going out?


I wear it for errands sometimes. It depends on my mood.


----------



## south-of-france

winks said:


> ladies, do you wear your mini jodies also during the day (eg office, running errands..) or only for going out?


Yes, all day!


----------



## Kookiliz

winks said:


> ladies, do you wear your mini jodies also during the day (eg office, running errands..) or only for going out?


I use mine more for daywear than going out!


----------



## shomatsu19

So I've been eyeing the Jodie bag for a while now and is about to bite the bullet. However, I came across the vintage intrecciato hobo bag and now I can't decide whether to get the small/teen Jodie or this vintage one! It seems that the vintage one is probably going to be more practical with its slimmer silhouette (I'll definitely be using it solely as a shoulder bag) than the Jodie but I'm still not sure. Would love to know all of your opinions! Thank you


----------



## __Tiff__

Never thought it would happen, but I bought the Mini Jodie in Blaster, and now I bought it in BLACK lol!! Happy holiday to me I guess haha.
Bought it off 24s and the price was below regular MSRP! (+promo code) :o too good a deal to pass


----------



## south-of-france

__Tiff__ said:


> Never thought it would happen, but I bought the Mini Jodie in Blaster, and now I bought it in BLACK lol!! Happy holiday to me I guess haha.
> Bought it off 24s and the price was below regular MSRP! (+promo code) :o too good a deal to pass


Congrats! They are so pretty! 
Would you mind sharing which code worked?


----------



## __Tiff__

I live in Canada so hopefully the code works for all countries, and hope I can share here - FIRST20 (20% off)
A few of the mini Jodie’s are priced at $2,526 CAD (while the rest are the current $3,190 CAD)

I got the black with silver hardware


----------



## ghoulish

I’ve been hunting for a lovely dark green jodie to add to my collection when I came across this one on the preloved market. It was listed as Raintree but I think it leans a bit more Inkwell. Maybe I’m just hoping it does, becuase Inkwell is my personal favorite. Would love to hear others’ thoughts!

Either way, here is my new Teen Jodie.

Natural light



With indoor lighting


----------



## Evergreen602

ghoulish said:


> I’ve been hunting for a lovely dark green jodie to add to my collection when I came across this one on the preloved market. It was listed as Raintree but I think it leans a bit more Inkwell. Maybe I’m just hoping it does, becuase Inkwell is my personal favorite. Would love to hear others’ thoughts!
> 
> Either way, here is my new Teen Jodie.
> 
> Natural light
> View attachment 5672069
> 
> 
> With indoor lighting
> View attachment 5672070
> 
> 
> View attachment 5672071


So pretty!  I have both Inkwell and Raintree in my collection, and yours looks more like Inkwell.  BV boutiques can confirm the color as well.


----------



## ghoulish

Evergreen602 said:


> So pretty!  I have both Inkwell and Raintree in my collection, and yours looks more like Inkwell.  BV boutiques can confirm the color as well.


Thank you! If I lived closer to a BV boutique, I would absolutely check in with them. My instinct is Inkwell, so I'll stick with that.


----------



## xo.babydoll

__Tiff__ said:


> I live in Canada so hopefully the code works for all countries, and hope I can share here - FIRST20 (20% off)
> A few of the mini Jodie’s are priced at $2,526 CAD (while the rest are the current $3,190 CAD)
> 
> I got the black with silver hardware


I tried the code but it didn't work for me! Apparently Bottega is excluded. How did you manage to make it work for you?


----------



## indiaink

xo.babydoll said:


> I tried the code but it didn't work for me! Apparently Bottega is excluded. How did you manage to make it work for you?


Not the OP, but the code probably expired...


----------



## xo.babydoll

indiaink said:


> Not the OP, but the code probably expired...


Upon check out, it says "the code is valid but does not apply to your order" and appears to work on different labels when I tested it. Guess I'm just out of luck!


----------



## south-of-france

xo.babydoll said:


> Upon check out, it says "the code is valid but does not apply to your order" and appears to work on different labels when I tested it. Guess I'm just out of luck!


Same. I think it might be destination country-specific.


----------



## strobe

diorwhore123 said:


> Hi everyone, just wondering if you all have had this problem with your Jodie. I bought the Jodie in the Small Size last summer and have used it with care.  I love this bag, and was devastated to find out that the zipper has been rubbing off on the leather trim causing it to peel! Is this a problem that you all have had? Should I bring it back to the store? Please advise and thanks in advance
> 
> View attachment 5621197
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621198
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621199
> 
> 
> View attachment 5621200


Hey y'all, I'm happy to report that after over a year of deliberating between the teen vs small (lol) I have FINALLY acquired my small Jodie in black! She is GORGEOUS and perfect in every way and I'm over the moon to own her. 

However, I have just now stumbled upon multiple posts talking about this leather rubbing/peeling issue and it does worry me. I have been refraining from zipping my bag after seeing these, which is definitely silly and I'll probably get over it soon but for my brand new prized bag I just don't want to risk damaging it in any way right now. I checked both my mini Jodies and I actually don't have this issue at all on either of them (I haven't worn them a ton, but a decent amount each!)

Can any other owners of the small Jodie weigh in on how their bags have worn and how quickly this damage happens? Maybe, as some of you have said, the wear occurs quicker on some colors than others? TIA!


----------



## OCMomof3

strobe said:


> Hey y'all, I'm happy to report that after over a year of deliberating between the teen vs small (lol) I have FINALLY acquired my small Jodie in black! She is GORGEOUS and perfect in every way and I'm over the moon to own her.
> 
> However, I have just now stumbled upon multiple posts talking about this leather rubbing/peeling issue and it does worry me. I have been refraining from zipping my bag after seeing these, which is definitely silly and I'll probably get over it soon but for my brand new prized bag I just don't want to risk damaging it in any way right now. I checked both my mini Jodies and I actually don't have this issue at all on either of them (I haven't worn them a ton, but a decent amount each!)
> 
> Can any other owners of the small Jodie weigh in on how their bags have worn and how quickly this damage happens? Maybe, as some of you have said, the wear occurs quicker on some colors than others? TIA!


Congrats on your Jodie! I adore my small size. I’ve only had my bag for a couple of months, and have not noticed rubbing thus far. I usually don’t zip mine either, unless I’m in a store or shop with a lot of people around. However, I encourage you to enjoy your bag and not worry. Bags at this price point (in my opinion) are too expensive NOT to enjoy (and zip if desired!)❤️


----------

